# Knitting Tea Party - 11th May 2012



## FireballDave

Good Morning/Afternoon/Evening (delete as applicable)

It's 11:00p.m. BST in London on 11th May 2012 and time for this week's _Knitting Tea Party_. This weekend the petrolhead action comes in the form of the _F1 Spanish Grand Prix_ from Barcelona, where it's midnight. An outing for the _Racing in Spain_ egg cosy I posted a few weeks ago at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-76932-1.html

and the matching napkin ring at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-77118-1.html

for details of race times where you are, as well as reports and lots of information, the official website is very good:

http://www.formula1.com/races/in_detail/spain_868/circuit_diagram.html

This weekend many countries will be celebrating _Mother's Day_, if you're looking forward to breakfast in bed, I hope you have a great day with your little elves doing all of the work!

This weekend, The Netherlands will be celebrating the windmill on _Landelijke Molendag_, many will be decorated with Spring flowers and open to visitors. Who remembers this charming little song from their childhood?






Grown-ups might like to try this cocktail as they sing along:

*The Windmill

Ingredients:*
1 fl. oz (30ml) vodka
1 fl. oz (30ml) peach schnapps
3 fl. oz (85ml) orange juice
3 fl. oz (85ml) apple juice
1 tsp (5ml) grenadine
ice

_To garnish:_
Slice of orange
maraschino cherry

*To Mix:*
Pour the vodka, schnapps and juices and grenadine ice cubes in a tall glass. Stir well and garnish with a slice of fresh orange and a cherry.

We threw our darts at the wall atlas earlier this evening and they landed on Seoul in Korea, where it's 7:30 a.m.; just off the coast of Albania where it's midnight and; the Yucatan Peninsula, where it's 5:00p.m. We're nothing if not inconsistent in our aim! Welcome one and all to this week's Knitting Tea Party, wherever you are, it's time for cakes, chatter and a cuppa!

This week I'm posting a classic Mediterranean dish, you can adjust the stuffing mixture as you desire, I like to add some capers.

*Beef Olives* 
_Serves: 4_

*Ingredients:*
1 lb (450g) beef skirt
2 tbs (30ml) sunflower oil
1 onion, peeled and finely chopped
1 medium carrot, peeled and grated
4 oz (115g) button mushrooms, wiped and finely chopped
1 celery stalk, trimmed and finely diced
4 oz (115g) fresh breadcrumbs
salt and freshly ground black pepper
10 fl. oz (285ml) beef stock

*Method:*

Using a meat mallet or the flat end of a rolling pin, hammer out the meat so it is about a quarter of an inch (5mm) thick, cut into 4 equal portions.

Heat one tablespoon of the oil in a frying pan and cook the onion, carrot, mushrooms and celery for five minutes until soft. Remove from the heat and stir in the breadcrumbs and season well.

Spoon equal amounts of the filling into the centre of each piece of beef and roll up enclosing the filling. Secure with string.

Heat the remaining oil in a flame-proof casserole dish and fry the beef rolls to seal on all sides, pour the stock over and bring to the boil. Cover the pan and simmer over a low heat for 1 hour.

Serve with freshly cooked tagliatelle and cooked peas for the classic presentation of this simple dish.

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## dandylion

Gosh, i've been so busy and have been checking in when I could, and forgot it was time for the new party!!!!
Thanks dave for the great recipes, and I'll be anxious to catch up on all of the news. 

Happy Mother's day everyone!! dandy/sue


----------



## dandylion

O.K. since it's so early in the tea party, I'm going to probably show my ignorance. Dave, what do olives have to do with the beef casserole recipe???? Sue


----------



## FireballDave

dandylion said:


> Gosh, i've been so busy and have been checking in when I could, and forgot it was time for the new party!!!!
> Thanks dave for the great recipes, and I'll be anxious to catch up on all of the news.
> 
> Happy Mother's day everyone!! dandy/sue


Hi Sue, after all the running around, it's time to sit down and relax with a cuppa!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

Good evening Dave and all ,

The cocktail is delish, my sister used to serve these a lot during the summer. The beef dish sounds easy enough for the elves to make with no help from me.


----------



## dandylion

Well, it's more like a glass of Sauvignon Blanc fpr me thanks,  
sue


FireballDave said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, i've been so busy and have been checking in when I could, and forgot it was time for the new party!!!!
> Thanks dave for the great recipes, and I'll be anxious to catch up on all of the news.
> 
> Happy Mother's day everyone!! dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sue, after all the running around, it's time to sit down and relax with a cuppa!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...


----------



## purl2diva

We've finally got some nice weather in Wisconsin. Ran around doing errands, buying more yarn! My husband treated me to a nice lunch. The recipe sounds great--a bit like Italian bragiole which we love.


----------



## FireballDave

dandylion said:


> O.K. since it's so early in the tea party, I'm going to probably show my ignorance. Dave, what do olives have to do with the beef casserole recipe???? Sue


It comes from the shape of the rolled up parcel. The dish originated on the island of Malta as _bragjoli_, in Southern Italy they are called _braciole_, in Northern Italy they are _involtini_ and in Gibraltar they are _rolitos_ and cooked in Spanish wine.

Some lay a thin slice of ham on the beef before stuffing and rolling, others add some chopped ham to the mixture itself, it's a very flexible dish made with the ingredients that are to hand.

Dave


----------



## dandylion

Thanks, Dave, my mouth is watering. I guess I'm going to have to break a vow I made to myself and start looking for a man to cook for, in spite of the fact that I swore off men in my 50s. As you know, I like those single serving recipes, but this dish has date night written all over it.  Sue



FireballDave said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> O.K. since it's so early in the tea party, I'm going to probably show my ignorance. Dave, what do olives have to do with the beef casserole recipe???? Sue
> 
> 
> 
> It comes from the shape of the rolled up parcel. The dish originated on the island of Malta as _bragjoli_, in Southern Italy they are called _braciole_, in Northern Italy they are _involtini_ and in Gibraltar they are _rolitos_ and cooked in Spanish wine.
> 
> Some lay a thin slice of ham on the beef before stuffing and rolling, others add some chopped ham to the mixture itself, it's a very flexible dish made with the ingredients that are to hand.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...


----------



## Sorlenna

I was very excited to see that we were getting REAL rain for change...then this started. I hope my car is okay! It's about pea sized, but I wasn't expecting that at all. Still, it's water, so I shouldn't complain--the thunder is quite nice and sets the scene for making some home made rolls for supper (to go with the stew from last night's leftovers I put in the crock pot).

And how did it get to be Friday already?! I was thinking all day it was Thursday. Ah, well. 

I'm working on a hat/sweater set that will hopefully be about a 3 or 4T size--will have to see how it works up and adjust if needed. So far, I'm still enjoying it. Here's to another good weekend for all!


----------



## FireballDave

purl2diva said:


> We've finally got some nice weather in Wisconsin. Ran around doing errands, buying more yarn! My husband treated me to a nice lunch. The recipe sounds great--a bit like Italian bragiole which we love.


It looks like we're in for a day of sunshine too, but normal service will be resumed on Monday!

It varies around the Mediterranean, _Beef Olives_ is the Anglicised version.

Dave


----------



## budasha

I can't believe I made it to page 1 - just a fluke. More great receipts - thanks Dave. Cocktail sounds yummy - don't know about the beef though. If I cook it like that, it will probably be tough as shoe leather.

Has been a lovely day. Sun shining and relatively mild. Did some gardening - mostly pulling weeds and digging daffodils and tulips from an area that I want to seed. Now have to find some place to replant the bulbs, but I don't want to make a lot more work for myself. I'm trying to cut down on the gardens. 

The blue Heron was here again yesterday. He's getting bolder. He sat on the roof of the garden shed and surveyed the pond. Wonder what he's thinking. I don't know if he's able to see the net I put over the pond. If he can't, he's in for a surprise if he swoops down. Tried to take a picture but he was gone before I got the camera. I'm sure he'll be back so I'll try again.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Pretty sure the "olive" refers to the shape.... I used to do something similar a long time ago and ha forgotten about them..... They are wonderful..... We are just getting ready to have some of our homegrown articokes..... I'm going to see if I can post a picture.....

Oh,,,,,, TGIF to all......


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> Good evening Dave and all ,
> 
> The cocktail is delish, my sister used to serve these a lot during the summer. The beef dish sounds easy enough for the elves to make with no help from me.


Good evening, the _Windmill_ is a great combination of fruit flavours, I thought it was appropriate to post it to-day.

It's a really easy but very tasty dish, it's also good with creamy mashed potatoes.

Dave


----------



## Sandy

Happy Friday everyone! I still haven't caught up with all the post from last week's tea party as I have not had my computer. I am still trying to catch up though. After Dave mentioned that he liked Advocaat on top of ice cream I went and found a couple of receipts to share. They are following and they do sound really good! I can't wait to make some. Dave the new receipt sounds really good too!

Advocaat
Photo © Karin Engelbrecht
I call this Advocaat of the Devil, because once you start nipping at this sweet nectar, you cannot resist the temptation to have more. The Dutch prefer their Advocaat thicker than you may be used to. So thick, in fact, that you eat it with a spoon. This Advocaat can be enjoyed as is, or over ice-cream, in desserts, pastries and cakes. Cheers, or as the Dutch say,Proost.
Ingredients:

10 egg yolks
1/2 tsp salt
1 1/3 cups sugar (250 g)
1 1/2 cups brandy, or cognac (350 ml)
2 tsp vanilla extract
Preparation:

Beat the egg yolks, salt and sugar until thickened. Slowly trickle in the brandy, while still beating. Pour the mixture into a saucepan and warm over a low heat, continuously whisking. It is important to be patient here. If it boils, the alcohol will evaporate. The Advocaat is ready when it coats the back of a spoon. Now remove the saucepan from the heat and whisk through the vanilla extract. Serve Advocaat in a wide brimmed cocktail glass, with whipped cream and dust with cocoa powder.
TIPS:

Fold some whipped cream through the Advocaat to create a decadent dessert calledTokkelroom.

http://dutchfood.about.com/od/drinks/r/Advocaat.htm

Karin Engelbrecht lives in Amsterdam, the Netherlands, where she works as a restaurant reviewer and food writer.

* Exported from MasterCook *

ADVOCAAT (DUTCH EGGNOG)

Recipe By : 
Serving Size : 12 Preparation Time :0:00
Categories : Ethnic Beverages
Alcohol

Amount Measure Ingredient -- Preparation Method
-------- ------------ --------------------------------
10 Eggs
1/2 Level teaspoon salt
275 g Sugar
4 dl Cognac
1 1/2 level teaspoons vanilla
-essence (extract, I think)

Separate the eggs and beat the yolks with the salt and the sugar, until the
mixture is thick and creamy. Beat in the cognac, very slowly and put the
mixture into a double saucepan. Heat gently, whisking all the time until
the advocaat is warm (not hot) and thick. Remove the pan from the heat and
stir in the vanilla essence. Pour into a jug. Advocaat is served in a glass
and eaten with a teaspoon. It can also be topped with whipped cream.

Also, might I add, that advocaat is nothing like the eggnog here in
America...it is thick and creamy---not foamy at all. Boy, is Advocaat
delicious!

(I usually get a bottle of it from the Dutch-America store and skip the
above...

This delicious Dutch drink is actually eaten with a spoon!

One more from FROM HOLLAND WITH LOVE...the Dutch National drink!!<<GRIN>>

Food & Wine RT [*] Category 6, Topic 33 Message 6 Mon Jan 04, 1993 J.BOLLER
[Jacquie] at 21:29 EST

MM by QBTOMM and Sylvia Steiger, GEnie THE.STEIGERS, CI$ 71511,2253, GT
Cookbook echo moderator at net/node 004/005


----------



## pammie1234

Good evening everyone! Worked today and I am tired! Going to finish last week's post and then continue here. See you later!


----------



## dandylion

Dreamweaver said:


> Pretty sure the "olive" refers to the shape.... I used to do something similar a long time ago and ha forgotten about them..... They are wonderful..... We are just getting ready to have some of our homegrown articokes..... I'm going to see if I can post a picture.....
> 
> Oh,,,,,, TGIF to all......


Omg. Growing my own artichokes would be my idea of heaven.


----------



## FireballDave

Sorlenna said:


> I was very excited to see that we were getting REAL rain for change...then this started. I hope my car is okay! It's about pea sized, but I wasn't expecting that at all. Still, it's water, so I shouldn't complain--the thunder is quite nice and sets the scene for making some home made rolls for supper (to go with the stew from last night's leftovers I put in the crock pot).
> 
> And how did it get to be Friday already?! I was thinking all day it was Thursday. Ah, well.
> 
> I'm working on a hat/sweater set that will hopefully be about a 3 or 4T size--will have to see how it works up and adjust if needed. So far, I'm still enjoying it. Here's to another good weekend for all!


Hail is about the only thing the weather didn't throw at us last week, I hope your car is OK.

Time does seem to be speeding up!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

dandylion said:


> Thanks, Dave, my mouth is watering. I guess I'm going to have to break a vow I made to myself and start looking for a man to cook for, in spite of the fact that I swore off men in my 50s. As you know, I like those single serving recipes, but this dish has date night written all over it.  Sue


I've given it for four portions, but it's very easy to make any number of portions, the stuffing freezes well if you only need to make two for your romantic dinner.

Dave


----------



## Joe P

I hope you all have a new tea party with your Mothers I plan on doing for mine. The drink is different but I prefer my chardonnay, sorry. Also, the meat I cook has to be well done and super tender for Mother to chew. But, for me I might try it well done. But, thank you for your beginning another great tea party. joe p


----------



## NanaCaren

budasha said:


> I can't believe I made it to page 1 - just a fluke. More great receipts - thanks Dave. Cocktail sounds yummy - don't know about the beef though. If I cook it like that, it will probably be tough as shoe leather.
> 
> Has been a lovely day. Sun shining and relatively mild. Did some gardening - mostly pulling weeds and digging daffodils and tulips from an area that I want to seed. Now have to find some place to replant the bulbs, but I don't want to make a lot more work for myself. I'm trying to cut down on the gardens.
> 
> The blue Heron was here again yesterday. He's getting bolder. He sat on the roof of the garden shed and surveyed the pond. Wonder what he's thinking. I don't know if he's able to see the net I put over the pond. If he can't, he's in for a surprise if he swoops down. Tried to take a picture but he was gone before I got the camera. I'm sure he'll be back so I'll try again.


I have my daffodils and tulips planted on a hill, after they have finished flowering I mow over them. This way I have nice spring flowers and no garden to weed.


----------



## FireballDave

budasha said:


> I can't believe I made it to page 1 - just a fluke. More great receipts - thanks Dave. Cocktail sounds yummy - don't know about the beef though. If I cook it like that, it will probably be tough as shoe leather.
> 
> Has been a lovely day. Sun shining and relatively mild. Did some gardening - mostly pulling weeds and digging daffodils and tulips from an area that I want to seed. Now have to find some place to replant the bulbs, but I don't want to make a lot more work for myself. I'm trying to cut down on the gardens.
> 
> The blue Heron was here again yesterday. He's getting bolder. He sat on the roof of the garden shed and surveyed the pond. Wonder what he's thinking. I don't know if he's able to see the net I put over the pond. If he can't, he's in for a surprise if he swoops down. Tried to take a picture but he was gone before I got the camera. I'm sure he'll be back so I'll try again.


Beating the meat out tenderises it, they do work!

Have a great weekend and don't overdo the digging!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Dreamweaver said:


> Pretty sure the "olive" refers to the shape.... I used to do something similar a long time ago and ha forgotten about them..... They are wonderful..... We are just getting ready to have some of our homegrown articokes..... I'm going to see if I can post a picture.....
> 
> Oh,,,,,, TGIF to all......


Hi there, you're quite right about the name, it does come from the shape. Glad I've reminded you with this one.

Dave


----------



## dandylion

You never fail to make me laugh with your quips and responses, Dave.  sue



FireballDave said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Dave, my mouth is watering. I guess I'm going to have to break a vow I made to myself and start looking for a man to cook for, in spite of the fact that I swore off men in my 50s. As you know, I like those single serving recipes, but this dish has date night written all over it.  Sue
> 
> 
> 
> I've given it for four portions, but it's very easy to make any number of portions, the stuffing freezes well if you only need to make two for your romantic dinner.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...


----------



## deescrafty

Good afternoon, Dave! I took an extra day off as I have been overwhelmed this past week and needed some time to myself. So I'm on early it seems. You have done a masterful job this week with the recipes. The drink sounds refreshing and the beef dish just right for Saturday with the kids; the boys are absolutely beef lovers and we are all a little tired of Mexican inspired dishes, which are my sons specialty. I'll try this one on them tomorrow. Haven't done much knitting this week, can't seem to concentrate on it, although I finished a gift for a swap to go out tomorrow. Sunday I'm taking Mom and the family to the beach for a picnic, the weather here in San Diego has been fabulous and shood stay that way through the weekend. She loves it and doesn't get there very often anymore since she stopped driving, and it will be a nice Mother's Day outing. Happy Mother's Day to all our KP mothers as well!


----------



## NanaCaren

Dreamweaver said:


> Pretty sure the "olive" refers to the shape.... I used to do something similar a long time ago and ha forgotten about them..... They are wonderful..... We are just getting ready to have some of our homegrown articokes..... I'm going to see if I can post a picture.....
> 
> Oh,,,,,, TGIF to all......


Please do post a picture.

TGIF to you. I for one am glad it's friday.


----------



## FireballDave

Sandy said:


> Happy Friday everyone! I still haven't caught up with all the post from last week's tea party as I have not had my computer. I am still trying to catch up though. After Dave mentioned that he liked Advocaat on top of ice cream I went and found a couple of receipts to share. They are following and they do sound really good! I can't wait to make some. Dave the new receipt sounds really good too!
> 
> Advocaat
> Photo © Karin Engelbrecht
> I call this Advocaat of the Devil, because once you start nipping at this sweet nectar, you cannot resist the temptation to have more. The Dutch prefer their Advocaat thicker than you may be used to. So thick, in fact, that you eat it with a spoon. This Advocaat can be enjoyed as is, or over ice-cream, in desserts, pastries and cakes. Cheers, or as the Dutch say,Proost.
> Ingredients:
> 
> 10 egg yolks
> 1/2 tsp salt
> 1 1/3 cups sugar (250 g)
> 1 1/2 cups brandy, or cognac (350 ml)
> 2 tsp vanilla extract
> Preparation:
> 
> Beat the egg yolks, salt and sugar until thickened. Slowly trickle in the brandy, while still beating. Pour the mixture into a saucepan and warm over a low heat, continuously whisking. It is important to be patient here. If it boils, the alcohol will evaporate. The Advocaat is ready when it coats the back of a spoon. Now remove the saucepan from the heat and whisk through the vanilla extract. Serve Advocaat in a wide brimmed cocktail glass, with whipped cream and dust with cocoa powder.
> TIPS:
> 
> Fold some whipped cream through the Advocaat to create a decadent dessert calledTokkelroom.
> 
> http://dutchfood.about.com/od/drinks/r/Advocaat.htm
> 
> Karin Engelbrecht lives in Amsterdam, the Netherlands, where she works as a restaurant reviewer and food writer.
> 
> * Exported from MasterCook *
> 
> ADVOCAAT (DUTCH EGGNOG)
> 
> Recipe By :
> Serving Size : 12 Preparation Time :0:00
> Categories : Ethnic Beverages
> Alcohol
> 
> Amount Measure Ingredient -- Preparation Method
> -------- ------------ --------------------------------
> 10 Eggs
> 1/2 Level teaspoon salt
> 275 g Sugar
> 4 dl Cognac
> 1 1/2 level teaspoons vanilla
> -essence (extract, I think)
> 
> Separate the eggs and beat the yolks with the salt and the sugar, until the
> mixture is thick and creamy. Beat in the cognac, very slowly and put the
> mixture into a double saucepan. Heat gently, whisking all the time until
> the advocaat is warm (not hot) and thick. Remove the pan from the heat and
> stir in the vanilla essence. Pour into a jug. Advocaat is served in a glass
> and eaten with a teaspoon. It can also be topped with whipped cream.
> 
> Also, might I add, that advocaat is nothing like the eggnog here in
> America...it is thick and creamy---not foamy at all. Boy, is Advocaat
> delicious!
> 
> (I usually get a bottle of it from the Dutch-America store and skip the
> above...
> 
> This delicious Dutch drink is actually eaten with a spoon!
> 
> One more from FROM HOLLAND WITH LOVE...the Dutch National drink!!<<GRIN>>
> 
> Food & Wine RT [*] Category 6, Topic 33 Message 6 Mon Jan 04, 1993 J.BOLLER
> [Jacquie] at 21:29 EST
> 
> MM by QBTOMM and Sylvia Steiger, GEnie THE.STEIGERS, CI$ 71511,2253, GT
> Cookbook echo moderator at net/node 004/005


Thanks for posting those, they all look good to me, it really is nice.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

deescrafty said:


> Good afternoon, Dave! I took an extra day off as I have been overwhelmed this past week and needed some time to myself. So I'm on early it seems. You have done a masterful job this week with the recipes. The drink sounds refreshing and the beef dish just right for Saturday with the kids; the boys are absolutely beef lovers and we are all a little tired of Mexican inspired dishes, which are my sons specialty. I'll try this one on them tomorrow. Haven't done much knitting this week, can't seem to concentrate on it, although I finished a gift for a swap to go out tomorrow. Sunday I'm taking Mom and the family to the beach for a picnic, the weather here in San Diego has been fabulous and shood stay that way through the weekend. She loves it and doesn't get there very often anymore since she stopped driving, and it will be a nice Mother's Day outing. Happy Mother's Day to all our KP mothers as well!


I hope you get to put your feet up and have a rest. It's a nice dish and you can add your favourite herbs to the mixture. The idea is that nothing should be over-powering, I hope you enjoy it.

Dave


----------



## darowil

Dave had not heard that song before its cute- I was singing along with the chorus by the time it was finsihed.
Dandylion I'm glad you asked about the name- I had skipped over the beef dish because I don't like olives but the receipt looks good.so it now in my kp recipes folder.
My aunt used to make advocaat- but not thick like this seems to be.

Tonight we have a family outing. Both my daughters go the footy with sometimes, my husband has come with me once. Tonight all 4 of us are going! The daughters are stunned never have seen him at any sports match. He is threatening to barrack for the opposition but I simply tell him we will tie him up in the 2 spare red, white and blue scarves I have. An early Mothers Day. Tomorrow (Sunday) the girls and I are going to catch up with my siblings and mother at a brothers new house. They finalised it yesterday (well I assume they did as they were meant to) and as they plan to rent it out we are going there for a picnic style afternoon tea so we can see it before it not accessible to us.


----------



## deescrafty

I've never tried to grow artichokes. Is it difficult? We are putting in peppers and tomatoes now.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Artichokes - This is the crop we picked this week..... DH refers to it as lizard condo..... This guy forgot to change color.... Now I can chop it off at root and not worry if it doesn't come back.... Jealous girlfriend went on-line and bought seeds.... she is sharing so that i can plant one where I *want* it to grow....


----------



## budasha

NanaCaren said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe I made it to page 1 - just a fluke. More great receipts - thanks Dave. Cocktail sounds yummy - don't know about the beef though. If I cook it like that, it will probably be tough as shoe leather.
> 
> Has been a lovely day. Sun shining and relatively mild. Did some gardening - mostly pulling weeds and digging daffodils and tulips from an area that I want to seed. Now have to find some place to replant the bulbs, but I don't want to make a lot more work for myself. I'm trying to cut down on the gardens.
> 
> That's a good idea.
> The blue Heron was here again yesterday. He's getting bolder. He sat on the roof of the garden shed and surveyed the pond. Wonder what he's thinking. I don't know if he's able to see the net I put over the pond. If he can't, he's in for a surprise if he swoops down. Tried to take a picture but he was gone before I got the camera. I'm sure he'll be back so I'll try again.
> 
> 
> 
> I have my daffodils and tulips planted on a hill, after they have finished flowering I mow over them. This way I have nice spring flowers and no garden to weed.
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

Dave I have just listened to the song. My grandmother used to sing this song. Thanks for the memory.


----------



## NanaCaren

Dreamweaver said:


> Artichokes


Those look lovely. How lucky you are to have fresh artichokes.


----------



## darowil

Dreamweaver The artichokes the one you want to move isn't it? That shot shows why it is in the way. But what a shame to loose it. Do artichokes keep going year after year? Never heard of growing them. Maybe they don't grow well here as they are not often in green grocers either that I am aware of. Does the very pink flamingo like the artichokes? lol


----------



## Joe P

dream weaver is that your back yard? Love the plant and I love the pink flamingo.. I had a swimming pool at the house here in Texas before the cottage I live in now and it was great. I bet you love it. joe p


----------



## Sorlenna

Aww, I love lizards! Thanks for sharing that picture. 

The hail stopped and then a gentle rain fell for a bit...now it's cool and we can smell the water and the stew and the bread baking--what a great combo! It feels more like a fall day than spring, but it's refreshing.

I'm off to check the rolls and then serve up some supper--I'm hungry! Then I'll work on my hat a bit more (working out the pattern on the smaller part first so in case I have to frog it's not so much).

I'll check back in later!


----------



## dandylion

dandylion said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure the "olive" refers to the shape.... I used to do something similar a long time ago and ha forgotten about them..... They are wonderful..... We are just getting ready to have some of our homegrown articokes..... I'm going to see if I can post a picture.....
> 
> Oh,,,,,, TGIF to all......
> 
> 
> 
> Omg. Growing my own artichokes would be my idea of heaven.
Click to expand...

Since you brought them up, Dreamweaver, I'm going to have artichoke & Olive Crostini for dinner.  The only additions I might make are a few pieces of chopped plumb tomatoes. I'll only make three for me and an orange/onion salad as I had a very nice, balanced lunch and this will go well with white wine  Yum.  Sue

Artichoke and Olive Crostini

Makes 24| Hands-On Time: 10m | Total Time: 25m 
Ingredients
24 thin slices baguette (from 1 small loaf)
5 tablespoons olive oil
1 14-ounce can artichoke hearts (rinsed and chopped)
1⁄2 cup pitted kalamata olives, chopped
1 tablespoon chopped fresh flat-leaf parsley
kosher salt and black pepper
2 ounces Parmesan, shaved
Directions
Heat oven to 400° F. Place the baguette slices on a baking sheet and brush both sides of the bread with 2 tablespoons oil. Bake until golden brown, 4 to 5 minutes per side. 
In a small bowl, toss together the artichoke hearts, olives, and parsley with the remaining 3 tablespoons of olive oil; season with ¼ teaspoon each salt and pepper. 
Dividing evenly, top the crostini with the artichoke mixture, then the Parmesan.
Bye for now, dandy/sue


----------



## Dreamweaver

darowil said:


> Dreamweaver The artichokes the one you want to move isn't it? That shot shows why it is in the way. But what a shame to loose it. Do artichokes keep going year after year? Never heard of growing them. Maybe they don't grow well here as they are not often in green grocers either that I am aware of. Does the very pink flamingo like the artichokes? lol


Yes, and that picture was taken *after* I chopped most of the bottom leaves off..... It *was* all the way to pool edge. The flamingo would love the plant gone so that the blue, yellow and green roadrunner can come back up and help her guard the top tier, whole the sheep grazes down below.......

Yum..... thanks for the recipe... That sounds fabulous and I'll definitely pass that on the "the cook".

Just shared your recipe and DH says we'll have that tomorrow. Tonight is straight up with clarified butter.


----------



## FireballDave

darowil said:


> Dave had not heard that song before its cute- I was singing along with the chorus by the time it was finsihed.
> Dandylion I'm glad you asked about the name- I had skipped over the beef dish because I don't like olives but the receipt looks good.so it now in my kp recipes folder.
> My aunt used to make advocaat- but not thick like this seems to be.
> 
> Tonight we have a family outing. Both my daughters go the footy with sometimes, my husband has come with me once. Tonight all 4 of us are going! The daughters are stunned never have seen him at any sports match. He is threatening to barrack for the opposition but I simply tell him we will tie him up in the 2 spare red, white and blue scarves I have. An early Mothers Day. Tomorrow (Sunday) the girls and I are going to catch up with my siblings and mother at a brothers new house. They finalised it yesterday (well I assume they did as they were meant to) and as they plan to rent it out we are going there for a picnic style afternoon tea so we can see it before it not accessible to us.


It is catchy, you'll all be singing it for days now!

It pays to read my receipts, they can be the unexpected!

Enjoy the match
Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Dreamweaver said:


> Artichokes - This is the crop we picked this week..... DH refers to it as lizard condo..... This guy forgot to change color.... Now I can chop it off at root and not worry if it doesn't come back.... Jealous girlfriend went on-line and bought seeds.... she is sharing so that i can plant one where I *want* it to grow....


Wonderful, I'm feeling peckish!

Dave


----------



## deescrafty

Dreamweaver, thanks for the photo, I haven't ever seen one growing. Not the prettiest plant, but wow, look at all the chokes! Was it a volunteer?
We just put in giant jalapenos, habeneros snd ghost pepper, should be able to put up some killer salsa this year.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> Dave I have just listened to the song. My grandmother used to sing this song. Thanks for the memory.


I remembered it from my chidhood and had to post a link!

Dave


----------



## pammie1234

Dave, if you are feeling peckish, I pity the boys this weekend! They may have met their match!


----------



## Joy Marshall

Is skirt the same as flank steak? This recipe sounds a lot like one I used to make: stuffed flank steak. I tied it up well with string and cooked it in a pressure cooker. It was very tender and delicious. I had forgotten all about that recipe until you reminded me of it with yours.


----------



## NanaCaren

dandylion said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure the "olive" refers to the shape.... I used to do something similar a long time ago and ha forgotten about them..... They are wonderful..... We are just getting ready to have some of our homegrown articokes..... I'm going to see if I can post a picture.....
> 
> Oh,,,,,, TGIF to all......
> 
> 
> 
> Omg. Growing my own artichokes would be my idea of heaven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since you brought them up, Dreamweaver, I'm going to have artichoke & Olive Crostini for dinner.  The only additions I might make are a few pieces of chopped plumb tomatoes. I'll only make three for me and an orange/onion salad as I had a very nice, balanced lunch and this will go well with white wine  Yum.  Sue
> 
> Artichoke and Olive Crostini
> 
> Makes 24| Hands-On Time: 10m | Total Time: 25m
> Ingredients
> 24 thin slices baguette (from 1 small loaf)
> 5 tablespoons olive oil
> 1 14-ounce can artichoke hearts (rinsed and chopped)
> 1⁄2 cup pitted kalamata olives, chopped
> 1 tablespoon chopped fresh flat-leaf parsley
> kosher salt and black pepper
> 2 ounces Parmesan, shaved
> Directions
> Heat oven to 400° F. Place the baguette slices on a baking sheet and brush both sides of the bread with 2 tablespoons oil. Bake until golden brown, 4 to 5 minutes per side.
> In a small bowl, toss together the artichoke hearts, olives, and parsley with the remaining 3 tablespoons of olive oil; season with ¼ teaspoon each salt and pepper.
> Dividing evenly, top the crostini with the artichoke mixture, then the Parmesan.
> Bye for now, dandy/sue
Click to expand...

Thank you for the recipe. I may have to make this to take to Mother's on Sunday.


----------



## darowil

Its a shame that the poor flamingo is lonely now missing the rather colourful road runner. I actually don't know what a road runner looks like other than a very well known cartoon character- which I asssume is not an accurate representation. Let alone whether they are those colours or not.
Of to get some pumpkin and some cocunut flavoured evaporated mik to make soup for the footy this evening. One of Weight Watcher recipes, not that the WWs is going anywhere currently, but a great soup.


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave I have just listened to the song. My grandmother used to sing this song. Thanks for the memory.
> 
> 
> 
> I remembered it from my chidhood and had to post a link!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

She didn't sing often especially children's songs. Pussy Cat, Pussy Cat was another one she would sing.


----------



## NanaCaren

deescrafty said:


> Dreamweaver, thanks for the photo, I haven't ever seen one growing. Not the prettiest plant, but wow, look at all the chokes! Was it a volunteer?
> We just put in giant jalapenos, habeneros snd ghost pepper, should be able to put up some killer salsa this year.


Yummy my kind of garden. Chrissy used to pick the habenero peppers and eat them like apples.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Joe P said:


> dream weaver is that your back yard? Love the plant and I love the pink flamingo.. I had a swimming pool at the house here in Texas before the cottage I live in now and it was great. I bet you love it. joe p


That is part of the yard..... the flamingo metal sculpture was *supposed* to go to DD#2's house.... an inside joke thing..... she won't take it! I like it too and I love my metal roadrunner.....

I'm not a swimmer - but we told the girls we would get a house with pool when they could "save" their dad.... He jumped on them unexpectedly in the deep end of my cousin's pool and flailed around (He is 6'1"and pretended to be drowning... They each had to get him to the shallow end.... They, did, we did, and I do laps in a lounge float... It does come in handly for cooling off when doing yard work.... It is not the prettiest of pools and does take up the whole yard width, but the girls and the GD'S have enjoyed it..... There are some other sitting areas, but it isn't a huge yard...... Glad to have a little rain today so that I can maybe do a little yard work. Trying to stay inside with this cough in case it is allergy related.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

....News Flash....

Carroll Shelby - designer and builder of the famous Cobra car has died at the age of 89..... All us racing fans have lost one of the pioneers and great innovators....


----------



## Dreamweaver

deescrafty said:


> Dreamweaver, thanks for the photo, I haven't ever seen one growing. Not the prettiest plant, but wow, look at all the chokes! Was it a volunteer?
> We just put in giant jalapenos, habeneros snd ghost pepper, should be able to put up some killer salsa this year.


I planted it from a little 4" pot..... I had no idea it would befome a monster..... *Your* plantings sound like some great Jerk Chicken to me... Our neighbor is growing a ghost pepper for us...... We love to see son-in-law sit and sweat and scratch his head..... Then we know the gumbo or shepherd's pie is hot enough.....


----------



## Poledra65

Dreamweaver said:


> ....News Flash....
> 
> Carroll Shelby - designer and builder of the famous Cobra car has died at the age of 89..... All us racing fans have lost one of the pioneers and great innovators....


Just read this to DH, we're both sad, he was amazing.


----------



## Poledra65

Evening everyone. 
Dave, the receipt sounds great, going to try it next weekend after I do the grocery shopping. The song is great, but I can't look at the pics of the real mice, oooh. 
Dreamweaver, love the pics, I'll miss the lizards and gecko's when we move.


----------



## Southern Gal

NanaCaren said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe I made it to page 1 - just a fluke. More great receipts - thanks Dave. Cocktail sounds yummy - don't know about the beef though. If I cook it like that, it will probably be tough as shoe leather.
> 
> Has been a lovely day. Sun shining and relatively mild. Did some gardening - mostly pulling weeds and digging daffodils and tulips from an area that I want to seed. Now have to find some place to replant the bulbs, but I don't want to make a lot more work for myself. I'm trying to cut down on the gardens.
> 
> The blue Heron was here again yesterday. He's getting bolder. He sat on the roof of the garden shed and surveyed the pond. Wonder what he's thinking. I don't know if he's able to see the net I put over the pond. If he can't, he's in for a surprise if he swoops down. Tried to take a picture but he was gone before I got the camera. I'm sure he'll be back so I'll try again.
> 
> 
> 
> I have my daffodils and tulips planted on a hill, after they have finished flowering I mow over them. This way I have nice spring flowers and no garden to weed.
Click to expand...

bj told me yesterday, when i had him come help me dig a rose bush up and move it, i thought you were doing away with so many beds to care for, i said i took that flower bed all down and replanted everything because it was so weedy and i couldn't keep it looking nice, but then i ended up planting back the red leaf cannis, in a row and away from the fence, i couldn't think of anywhere else to put them. i finished up my bed all around my porch, now i just gotta water till everything takes hold. i love working in the yard, and you can tell the house suffers, we are supposed to have rain tonite and maybe tomorrow, so i guess i will have to do house work, sigh... :hunf: 
we cleaned at the church and then got all the flowers ready for the moms Sunday,i took everything outside in their flats and watered them good, hope they hang on till sunday, while i was out there, (i love to play in the water) i washed the pollen off our suv, now mind you this is at church, bj said i knew you were playing in the water :mrgreen: 
later


----------



## carol's gifts

Hello to Everyone-my Dear Friends on TP. Sounds like Dave you have this TP off and running!!! I was watching a documentary titled "49 & Up". Have you heard of it? It took place in London. The producer filmed some 7 years old and went back every seven years, and checked into how their lives were going. Very interesting program. They are now 49years old. I think it said they filmed the start in 1964. So it must be fairly current. Will have to go back and recapture parts of it as I feel sound asleep. Messes up sleep tonight, but it's Friday so who cares??. My son, in the United Arab Emeries, chatted with me this morning. He wished me a Happy Mother's Day. It's always good to talk with him. He is my "baby"son. Does that sound like a typical mother? (He's retired from Marines and is 39yr of age). 

Wishing all the ladies Happy Mother's Day, and hope it is full of memories. I say "all ladies" as many who never birth children, have filled in roles for others--nieces, nephews, freinds children,especially teachers who become mother to many, many students. 

Oh, yes--Joe P. while I'm thinking of it-I made a mistake and said my favorite teachers name was King as well. I was driving along the other day and it came to me --her name was Evelyn Gay!! Not King. We had a memorable principal name King.


----------



## carol's gifts

Had to enter what I had typed. Computer Critters seems to be acting up again-so I did not want to retype everything. 

Has anyone heard from Martin Keith?? Did I miss a post about him?? Sue hope all is well.

Dreamweaver, love the pool. I love to lay in the sun, just floating on my back. I can float very well. Acouple years ago when we went to Alabama to visit relatives-I was floating on my back in the motel pool. This one staff lady come running out to see if I was OK. She, being from the South, said,"Lord Child, You done scared me to death. I thought you were dead"!! It was so funny. I can float on my back for a very long time and never hardly move a muscle except my hands slightly to move around if I need to.

Everything is quiet on the home front. We finally had some warmer weather today. May have reached 80's. Have a Super Fun Filled weekend.


----------



## dandylion

There is a small pool which is only 5 ft deep at the "deep" end, at our complex, and I'm sorry to say that I have only been there about 5 times in the 30 years I have lived here. My vow this year is to go 3 times a week and dog paddle or butterfly kick or as singing nanny says, float for a while each time, until I can do a lap or two. Somebody hold me to it, PLEASE!!! dandysue


----------



## carol's gifts

Dave--Loved that song about the Mouse in the Windmill!! I have never heard that one before. The illustrations were really cute. What a nice way to start off the TP with a catchy, happy tune.


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol:   Dandylion Sue--I will hold you to it--if I don't Forget!!HAHAHA. When we lived in Ga. my son had an above ground pool. We stayed in that pool everyday.I actually did exercise in it by walking in circles, jumping jacks, etc. Sure miss it. I love the water.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Just went to check again and Martin has not posted since e said he was going to the ER on April 27th.....


----------



## dandylion

Thanks, I may be grateful if your memory is like mine, but I really hope to follow through on this one goal. Motivation is my problem! dandylion/ sue



carol's gifts said:


> :lol:   Dandylion Sue--I will hold you to it--if I don't Forget!!HAHAHA. When we lived in Ga. my son had an above ground pool. We stayed in that pool everyday.I actually did exercise in it by walking in circles, jumping jacks, etc. Sure miss it. I love the water.


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> The song is great, but I can't look at the pics of the real mice, oooh.


Poledra this one has no real mice in it and the words so you can sing along to all of it!


----------



## deescrafty

Dreamweaver said:


> Just went to check again and Martin has not posted since e said he was going to the ER on April 27th.....


Do we know what city he lives in?


----------



## 81brighteyes

Hello to all TPs tonight. The windmill song is one I have never heard prior to your link, Dave. No doubt it was popular in England, but never sung in the US. The Dutch "eggnog" sounds like a killer. Of course, no calories, right? I used to make braciole and we loved it. I have forgotten all about it. We used a red pasta sauce on it and baked it in the oven. A restaurant near us made the most delicious braciole. Knitting another baby sweater in white and a "newsboy cap" for a friend, but haven't done much knitting at all this week. I have been watching a series from BBC -- "Lark Rise to Candleford". I don't think it ever played here in the US, but I am surely enjoying it. Was it a winner in the UK?


----------



## pammie1234

Getting ready to organize my pattern for the brides. It is the Caron Lace Panel, so I am going to cup and tape the rows rather than have to keep up with what I am supposed to do. I hope it works. If I make a mistake, it could be disastrous!


----------



## 81brighteyes

dandylion said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure the "olive" refers to the shape.... I used to do something similar a long time ago and ha forgotten about them..... They are wonderful..... We are just getting ready to have some of our homegrown articokes..... I'm going to see if I can post a picture.....
> 
> Oh,,,,,, TGIF to all......
> 
> 
> 
> Omg. Growing my own artichokes would be my idea of heaven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since you brought them up, Dreamweaver, I'm going to have artichoke & Olive Crostini for dinner.  The only additions I might make are a few pieces of chopped plumb tomatoes. I'll only make three for me and an orange/onion salad as I had a very nice, balanced lunch and this will go well with white wine  Yum.  Sue
> 
> Artichoke and Olive Crostini
> 
> Makes 24| Hands-On Time: 10m | Total Time: 25m
> Ingredients
> 24 thin slices baguette (from 1 small loaf)
> 5 tablespoons olive oil
> 1 14-ounce can artichoke hearts (rinsed and chopped)
> 1⁄2 cup pitted kalamata olives, chopped
> 1 tablespoon chopped fresh flat-leaf parsley
> kosher salt and black pepper
> 2 ounces Parmesan, shaved
> Directions
> Heat oven to 400° F. Place the baguette slices on a baking sheet and brush both sides of the bread with 2 tablespoons oil. Bake until golden brown, 4 to 5 minutes per side.
> In a small bowl, toss together the artichoke hearts, olives, and parsley with the remaining 3 tablespoons of olive oil; season with ¼ teaspoon each salt and pepper.
> Dividing evenly, top the crostini with the artichoke mixture, then the Parmesan.
> Bye for now, dandy/sue
Click to expand...

Oh, my! Your recipe sounds delectable & I will bookmark it. I love artichokes and could eat them every meal. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## dandylion

P.S. I made the crostini this evening and added some diced tomato, which made it even better for my taste. I may have put more cheese on it than called for, also. I hope all who make it, enjoy it. dandy/sue


----------



## Dreamweaver

pammie1234 said:


> Getting ready to organize my pattern for the brides. It is the Caron Lace Panel, so I am going to cup and tape the rows rather than have to keep up with what I am supposed to do. I hope it works. If I make a mistake, it could be disastrous!


Brides? What did I miss?


----------



## flockie

Dave, I never heard the song about the Mouse in the Windmill. It was too cute.... did anyone notice Topo Gigio on the stairs in that video. I loved him on Ed Sullivan --
The cocktail sounds like a winner, vodka is my drink of choice with the exception of Cabernet Sauvignon or other red wines with the exception of Merlot. The beef recipe reminded me of bragiole but with a red pasta sauce as several others have stated here as well. Thanks for hosting another Tea Party. Everyone have a good week, and Happy Mothers' Day to all the ladies.

Flockie


----------



## 5mmdpns

dandylion said:


> There is a small pool which is only 5 ft deep at the "deep" end, at our complex, and I'm sorry to say that I have only been there about 5 times in the 30 years I have lived here. My vow this year is to go 3 times a week and dog paddle or butterfly kick or as singing nanny says, float for a while each time, until I can do a lap or two. Somebody hold me to it, PLEASE!!! dandysue


Give your cat daily swim lessons in the pool and you will be alright!


----------



## dandylion

5mmdpns said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a small pool which is only 5 ft deep at the "deep" end, at our complex, and I'm sorry to say that I have only been there about 5 times in the 30 years I have lived here. My vow this year is to go 3 times a week and dog paddle or butterfly kick or as singing nanny says, float for a while each time, until I can do a lap or two. Somebody hold me to it, PLEASE!!! dandysue
> 
> 
> 
> Give your cat daily swim lessons in the pool and you will be alright!
Click to expand...

Well, now, 5mmdpns, I think animals swimming in the pool is strictly prohibited  No food, no glass and no animals. Children are frowned upon but allowed with adult supervision  Just kidding  sue


----------



## carol's gifts

:-( Sad to say mine too; when I do get a chance to rest I have learned to take it. Have to do housework tomorrow. Hopefully my body agrees with me!!


----------



## 5mmdpns

dandylion said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a small pool which is only 5 ft deep at the "deep" end, at our complex, and I'm sorry to say that I have only been there about 5 times in the 30 years I have lived here. My vow this year is to go 3 times a week and dog paddle or butterfly kick or as singing nanny says, float for a while each time, until I can do a lap or two. Somebody hold me to it, PLEASE!!! dandysue
> 
> 
> 
> Give your cat daily swim lessons in the pool and you will be alright!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, now, 5mmdpns, I think animals swimming in the pool is strictly prohibited  No food, no glass and no animals. Children are frowned upon but allowed with adult supervision  Just kidding  sue
Click to expand...

*chuckles* it is an interesting thought!!!


----------



## carol's gifts

:roll: Liked that version also; on the same site Ronnie Hilton plays it on the Ukulele. I love musical instruments. No matter what way it is sung--it is a Happy Tune! Thanks Dave.


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a small pool which is only 5 ft deep at the "deep" end, at our complex, and I'm sorry to say that I have only been there about 5 times in the 30 years I have lived here. My vow this year is to go 3 times a week and dog paddle or butterfly kick or as singing nanny says, float for a while each time, until I can do a lap or two. Somebody hold me to it, PLEASE!!! dandysue
> 
> 
> 
> Give your cat daily swim lessons in the pool and you will be alright!
Click to expand...

After the first time or two I would think the exercise would involve catching the cat.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure the "olive" refers to the shape.... I used to do something similar a long time ago and ha forgotten about them..... They are wonderful..... We are just getting ready to have some of our homegrown articokes..... I'm going to see if I can post a picture.....
> 
> Oh,,,,,, TGIF to all......
> 
> 
> 
> Please do post a picture.
> 
> TGIF to you. I for one am glad it's friday.
Click to expand...

am struggling to decode that accronym


----------



## loriekennedy

Hi all,...recipes sound great!!


----------



## 5mmdpns

darowil said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a small pool which is only 5 ft deep at the "deep" end, at our complex, and I'm sorry to say that I have only been there about 5 times in the 30 years I have lived here. My vow this year is to go 3 times a week and dog paddle or butterfly kick or as singing nanny says, float for a while each time, until I can do a lap or two. Somebody hold me to it, PLEASE!!! dandysue
> 
> 
> 
> Give your cat daily swim lessons in the pool and you will be alright!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the first time or two I would think the exercise would involve catching the cat.
Click to expand...

Once that exercise is completed, then it is really time for a snack or two. You know, the kind that replentishes one's energy. The kind that is so ooee and gooee that there really is no room for calories in it! hummmmm, might need something to wash it down with too....


----------



## 5mmdpns

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure the "olive" refers to the shape.... I used to do something similar a long time ago and ha forgotten about them..... They are wonderful..... We are just getting ready to have some of our homegrown articokes..... I'm going to see if I can post a picture.....
> 
> Oh,,,,,, TGIF to all......
> 
> 
> 
> Please do post a picture.
> 
> TGIF to you. I for one am glad it's friday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> am struggling to decode that accronym
Click to expand...

T = thank
G = God
I = its
F = Friday

TGIF is often used at the end of a long week. Generally it means thank goodness the work week is over and the weekend is here so I can sleep in and relax.


----------



## dandylion

Have you everr taught a cat to swim? 



5mmdpns said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a small pool which is only 5 ft deep at the "deep" end, at our complex, and I'm sorry to say that I have only been there about 5 times in the 30 years I have lived here. My vow this year is to go 3 times a week and dog paddle or butterfly kick or as singing nanny says, float for a while each time, until I can do a lap or two. Somebody hold me to it, PLEASE!!! dandysue
> 
> 
> 
> Give your cat daily swim lessons in the pool and you will be alright!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, now, 5mmdpns, I think animals swimming in the pool is strictly prohibited  No food, no glass and no animals. Children are frowned upon but allowed with adult supervision  Just kidding  sue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *chuckles* it is an interesting thought!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## dandylion

And hoping the cat was de-clawed 



darowil said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a small pool which is only 5 ft deep at the "deep" end, at our complex, and I'm sorry to say that I have only been there about 5 times in the 30 years I have lived here. My vow this year is to go 3 times a week and dog paddle or butterfly kick or as singing nanny says, float for a while each time, until I can do a lap or two. Somebody hold me to it, PLEASE!!! dandysue
> 
> 
> 
> Give your cat daily swim lessons in the pool and you will be alright!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the first time or two I would think the exercise would involve catching the cat.
Click to expand...


----------



## dandylion

Olivia Newton John has been declared grand marshal of the Indianapolis 500 parade, and she will announce the "gentlemen and ladies (if any), start your engines" 
I know Dreamweaver knows that the Indy 500, month long race prep and ceremonies have started here


----------



## darowil

This silly cat 'talk' is just the sort of thing a conversation has- just not spread over such a lengthy period. One of the fun things about the TP is these long distance conversations.
Well could wash the ooey gooey stuff down with the advocaat I am going downstairs to make! If its half as good as it sounds my husband might need to drive to the footy- maybe just as well he is coming.


----------



## Ezenby

Good evening all in TP land. Southern Oregon had a wonderful warm and sunny day. Evenings still down in the low 40s where I reside. It was home made egg foo yong (many spellings for this) and fried rice tonight. Looking forward to reading your messages.


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: Hi Lorie--Glad to see you back on TP. I have not been able to keep up with the daily forum so I've missed alot. When we get back to our regular routine maybe I can. Anyway have a great weekend, and enjoy the party!!


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: Ezenby--Sounds good! One of my favorite dishes. UMMMMMM!!


----------



## carol's gifts

dandylion said:


> Olivia Newton John has been declared grand marshal of the Indianapolis 500 parade, and she will announce the "gentlemen and ladies (if any), start your engines"
> I know Dreamweaver knows that the Indy 500, month long race prep and ceremonies have started here


 :lol: I always did like Olivia Newton John singing. My brother lived in Indianapolis when he passed away. Nice home they had there.


----------



## FireballDave

Joy Marshall said:


> Is skirt the same as flank steak? This recipe sounds a lot like one I used to make: stuffed flank steak. I tied it up well with string and cooked it in a pressure cooker. It was very tender and delicious. I had forgotten all about that recipe until you reminded me of it with yours.


Yes, it is the lower end of the flank sheet and very tender when batted out. Having done tapas a couple of weeks ago for the _MotoGP_, I thought I'd do a more substantial for Mediterranean dish to go with the _F1_ Qualifying at lunchtime to-day.

Glad I've reminded you, I'm all for variety.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

flockie said:


> Dave, I never heard the song about the Mouse in the Windmill. It was too cute.... did anyone notice Topo Gigio on the stairs in that video. I loved him on Ed Sullivan --
> The cocktail sounds like a winner, vodka is my drink of choice with the exception of Cabernet Sauvignon or other red wines with the exception of Merlot. The beef recipe reminded me of bragiole but with a red pasta sauce as several others have stated here as well. Thanks for hosting another Tea Party. Everyone have a good week, and Happy Mothers' Day to all the ladies.
> 
> Flockie


Glad the video amused you, it is cute. When I had _Beef Olives_ in Barcelona a few years ago, they put a healthy slug of sherry in the stock, very nice!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

carol's gifts said:


> :roll: Liked that version also; on the same site Ronnie Hilton plays it on the Ukulele. I love musical instruments. No matter what way it is sung--it is a Happy Tune! Thanks Dave.


My pleasure!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

81brighteyes said:


> Hello to all TPs tonight. The windmill song is one I have never heard prior to your link, Dave. No doubt it was popular in England, but never sung in the US. The Dutch "eggnog" sounds like a killer. Of course, no calories, right? I used to make braciole and we loved it. I have forgotten all about it. We used a red pasta sauce on it and baked it in the oven. A restaurant near us made the most delicious braciole. Knitting another baby sweater in white and a "newsboy cap" for a friend, but haven't done much knitting at all this week. I have been watching a series from BBC -- "Lark Rise to Candleford". I don't think it ever played here in the US, but I am surely enjoying it. Was it a winner in the UK?


Glad the song brought a smile, I like cheerful!

_Lark Rise to Candleford_ was a huge hit in the UK, we like our historical dramas. The books are a good read too, it was a period of great social change and that's always fascinating.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

loriekennedy said:


> Hi all,...recipes sound great!!


Do try them out, have a great weekend.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Ezenby said:


> Good evening all in TP land. Southern Oregon had a wonderful warm and sunny day. Evenings still down in the low 40s where I reside. It was home made egg foo yong (many spellings for this) and fried rice tonight. Looking forward to reading your messages.


We actually have clear blue skies in London this morning, I don't mind it being chilly at dawn, I'm just glad to dry out for a day or two, before it sarts raining again on Monday!

Enjoy the weekend

Dave


----------



## dandylion

carol's gifts said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Olivia Newton John has been declared grand marshal of the Indianapolis 500 parade, and she will announce the "gentlemen and ladies (if any), start your engines"
> I know Dreamweaver knows that the Indy 500, month long race prep and ceremonies have started here
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: I always did like Olivia Newton John singing. My brother lived in Indianapolis when he passed away. Nice home they had there.
Click to expand...

I too, have always loved her voice and thought she was a little doll. She still looks fine and dandy.  Sue


----------



## pammie1234

Brides? What did I miss?[/quote]

Not my DD! Her friends. One got married last October, but I didn't knit her a throw. When her second friend got engaged, I decided to knit her this throw I liked. Well, we are closer to the first friend, so I decided to knit her one, too. I guess a 1st anniversary gift. If it were my child, I would be shouting from the rooftop! I would then have a bigger room for my stash!!


----------



## dandylion

Good Morning, Dave! I hope you had a lovely dinner last night, and are over your peckish- ness.  
I have to say good night now. It's 1:00 AM in Indy at the moment. 

See all Y'all tomorrow. dandy/sue


----------



## dandylion

Sorry, Somehow I can't find the picture I was going to post here.   
Ok I found it finally. I love this dog, watching it's owner eat  Too funny


----------



## pammie1234

Finally got some rain today. Don't think it was enough, but it should help the lawn. Gave up on my cut and tape. It got too confusing. Figured out another method and thinking it will be better in the long run. Of course, I should be up cleaning instead of working on my knitting. I will have only tomorrow to get the house in shape and shop for food. I hope my DD will be able to help a little after her meeting about her trip to Europe! I think I'm more excited than she is. Wish I was going!


----------



## pammie1234

dandylion said:


> Sorry, Somehow I can't find the picture I was going to post here.


Is that your baby? Too cute!


----------



## pammie1234

pammie1234 said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Somehow I can't find the picture I was going to post here.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that your baby? Too cute!
Click to expand...

I was really concentrating on the avatar! Hope you get it posted because now I am very curious!


----------



## FireballDave

pammie1234 said:


> Dave, if you are feeling peckish, I pity the boys this weekend! They may have met their match!


I can't compete with two teenage boys, they can empty any refrigerator. It's six in London, so I've packed them off to the bakery to get fresh croissants and pastries for breakfast.

Third practice for this weekend's _Grand Prix_ is at 10:00 a.m., UK time, the qualifying session is at 1:00p.m., they always get hungry watching the _F1_. For local times where you are, go to the official site:

http://www.formula1.com/races/in_detail/spain_868/circuit_diagram.html

Have fun!
Dave


----------



## dandylion

Hope you got to see it, Pammie 1234. It kind of reminds me of your sweet doggie  dandy/sue



pammie1234 said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Somehow I can't find the picture I was going to post here.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that your baby? Too cute!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was really concentrating on the avatar! Hope you get it posted because now I am very curious!
Click to expand...


----------



## ivyrain

Dreamweaver, I emailed Martin on April 28th. He read the message after several days but no response. If anyone hears from him I hope they post it for all.


----------



## FireballDave

dandylion said:


> Sorry, Somehow I can't find the picture I was going to post here.
> Ok I found it finally. I love this dog, watching it's owner eat  Too funny


I had a cat like that, he was always particularly interested in watching me prepare chicken, his favourite!

Dave


----------



## dandylion

FireballDave said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Somehow I can't find the picture I was going to post here.
> Ok I found it finally. I love this dog, watching it's owner eat  Too funny
> 
> 
> 
> I had a cat like that, he was always particularly interested in watching me prepare chicken, his favourite!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## FireballDave

I was very confused this morning, there was a great big yellow thing in the sky. At first I thought it was a U.F.O., then I remembered it's called _The Sun!_

Dave


----------



## margewhaples

I've finally caught upon posts. Hobo has continued to return from his sojourns. Must eat 3x his weight every day and must go out every 2-3 hours night and day. He becomes exceedingly restless if I don't let him out front. He will whimper and cry and paw at me, until I give in to him. The beef olives sounds right up my alley. Yes, Martin please get word to us so that we can include your specific needs in our prayers. In the meantime know that we are all concerned and praying for you. Good or bad things need to be shared among friends. So long for tonight. Knitting had been frustrating this week, more frogging than forward progress. So long. Marlark Marge.


----------



## iamsam

thank god it's friday - myfanwy.

sam



myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure the "olive" refers to the shape.... I used to do something similar a long time ago and ha forgotten about them..... They are wonderful..... We are just getting ready to have some of our homegrown articokes..... I'm going to see if I can post a picture.....
> 
> Oh,,,,,, TGIF to all......
> 
> 
> 
> Please do post a picture.
> 
> TGIF to you. I for one am glad it's friday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> am struggling to decode that accronym
Click to expand...


----------



## daralene

dandylion said:


> Sorry, Somehow I can't find the picture I was going to post here.
> Ok I found it finally. I love this dog, watching it's owner eat  Too funny


LOL Looks like Pammie's dog. Very cute.


----------



## daralene

thewren said:


> thank god it's friday - myfanwy.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure the "olive" refers to the shape.... I used to do something similar a long time ago and ha forgotten about them..... They are wonderful..... We are just getting ready to have some of our homegrown articokes..... I'm going to see if I can post a picture.....
> 
> Oh,,,,,, TGIF to all......
> 
> 
> 
> Please do post a picture.
> 
> TGIF to you. I for one am glad it's friday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> am struggling to decode that accronym
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

We even have a restaurant called TGIF


----------



## Dori Sage

Just back from house sitting for my sister and BIL. They share a dog with their DD, SIL and GS (the kids live in the "addition". Dog sleeps there, my sis won't let it in the house b/c it pees in her house. So I had the dog, 7 giant goldfish to feed and then other niece brought her 25 yr old cat. Welcome to my menagerie. I left early this a.m.after feeding all - cleaning the cat box, etc. Drove home the 60 miles. 

The braciole (beef olive) recipe sounds great. I'll try that.


----------



## carol's gifts

:XD: :lol:  Soo funny!! We saw it yesterday. How did you ever get the gannets up at 6:00am on a morning that is not school???I think I am finally going to bed soon. Messed up my sleep by taking a nap earlier! Have a great day and will talk later.


----------



## Dreamweaver

dandylion said:


> Olivia Newton John has been declared grand marshal of the Indianapolis 500 parade, and she will announce the "gentlemen and ladies (if any), start your engines"
> I know Dreamweaver knows that the Indy 500, month long race prep and ceremonies have started here


Yes...... Love it all and have gone to the race for over 35 years..... mom made 50+ of them.... We had all kinds of silly traditions for the week-end. IMHO, Tony George just about killed it... Used to really enjoy "bump" day.... now there is not much to qualifying drama because they can barely fill the field....... Still...... I'll be watching it all.


----------



## carol's gifts

:XD:  marge-maybe he's taking it to the other hobo dogs in the neighbor! Sounds like he's on the prowl!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Ezenby said:


> Good evening all in TP land. Southern Oregon had a wonderful warm and sunny day. Evenings still down in the low 40s where I reside. It was home made egg foo yong (many spellings for this) and fried rice tonight. Looking forward to reading your messages.


When my oldest was still in a high chair.... I made egg foo yung for dinner one night and used the blender..... She didn't like it, so every time we would turn on the blender she would get this stricken look on her face and say "No Foo, No Foo......." It is still a favorite of mine...


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: Dori Sage--Sounds like your doing what I'm doing. The only difference we are staying at my son's & DIL. Don't want to get up at 6:00am to drive over to let the dogs out;Plus can't leave Fred so we just stayed here. Have fun and happy animal day to you!!


----------



## carol's gifts

Dreamweaver said:


> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening all in TP land. Southern Oregon had a wonderful warm and sunny day. Evenings still down in the low 40s where I reside. It was home made egg foo yong (many spellings for this) and fried rice tonight. Looking forward to reading your messages.
> 
> 
> 
> When my oldest was still in a high chair.... I made egg foo yung for dinner one night and used the blender..... She didn't like it, so every time we would turn on the blender she would get this stricken look on her face and say "No Foo, No Foo......." It is still a favorite of mine...
Click to expand...

That's funny!! Amazing what children can come up with!!


----------



## daralene

81brighteyes said:


> I have been watching a series from BBC -- "Lark Rise to Candleford". I don't think it ever played here in the US, but I am surely enjoying it. Was it a winner in the UK?


I just finished the first dvd of Lark Rise to Candleford. Now I am starting the second. Perhaps I learned about it on here from you as I have learned so much since joining KP. I am really enjoying it also.

Dreamweaver, that sure has been a productive artichoke plant. Guess we can call it the friendly monster. Really enjoyed the photos. The recipe Dandylion gave for artichokes is a winner and I will have to try it. I think I will make it to take for Mother's Day along with White Chili. I think artichokes are my favorite food, especially artichokes french.

Dave, I have never made Beef Olives but will. Fell in love with rouladen when a friend made that for me with slices of dill pickle, carrot, red pepper inside, so I'm sure I will enjoy this.Thanks for the recipe. You had me laughing about not knowing what that big yellow thing was in the sky. Hope you get a lot more sun to help you dry out before the rain comes on Mon. One summer years ago, when I was in England, they had a bad drought and were losing some of their wonderful old trees. Needless to say, that was a long time ago. I'm trying to remember how old my son was as he was a little boy, now mid-forties, the father of 3 children.

Had a great evening out with a girlfriend. We always laugh so much and call ourselves Ethel and Lucy. We think they could do a series on us going out to restaurants. We thought of telling the waiters, after they take such good care of us that they never know when the corporation is sending inspectors out to see how they handle different situations, and they passed :twisted: We are awful, but we sure have fun. We decided we will travel around the country fixing everything. First on our agenda are medical offices who don't give out written instructions or let you know all the things that you shouldn't be doing so you don't mess up the surgery you just had. Next, we will improve restaurants and then write reviews. After I got home I fell asleep and didn't even hear the phone ring I was so tired. Thank God for Best Friends and lots of laughter.


----------



## FireballDave

carol's gifts said:


> :XD: :lol:  Soo funny!! We saw it yesterday. How did you ever get the gannets up at 6:00am on a morning that is not school???I think I am finally going to bed soon. Messed up my sleep by taking a nap earlier! Have a great day and will talk later.


They get up for swim training every day, I keep telling them it's dangerous to break the routine because it upsets the body. It works on them, I nearly even convinced myself!

Dave


----------



## Dreamweaver

Not my DD! Her friends. One got married last October, but I didn't knit her a throw. When her second friend got engaged, I decided to knit her this throw I liked. Well, we are closer to the first friend, so I decided to knit her one, too. I guess a 1st anniversary gift. If it were my child, I would be shouting from the rooftop! I would then have a bigger room for my stash!![/quote]

I *thought* there was some discussion of boyfriend problems last week......My DD#1 was shocked to see how fast her room became a sewing room when she moved out.... Every once in awhile they need a reminder that we actually do have some parts of our lives that don't totally revolve around them!!!


----------



## FireballDave

We had a really serious drought in 1976, so bad the mains water was cut-off and we had to get out water from standpipes. 

We've had three Winters with 25% less rain than normal, this has had very serious consequences for the South East which is the driest part of the country, also the most densely populated. Despite the wettest April on record, we need at least another two months of rain to fill the reservoirs and get ground-water levels back to normal. Things are getting better in the West, Midlands and parts of Yorkshire, 19 regions are now out of drought.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Dreamweaver said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not my DD! Her friends. One got married last October, but I didn't knit her a throw. When her second friend got engaged, I decided to knit her this throw I liked. Well, we are closer to the first friend, so I decided to knit her one, too. I guess a 1st anniversary gift. If it were my child, I would be shouting from the rooftop! I would then have a bigger room for my stash!!
> 
> 
> 
> I *thought* there was some discussion of boyfriend problems last week......My DD#1 was shocked to see how fast her room became a sewing room when she moved out.... Every once in awhile they need a reminder that we actually do have some parts of our lives that don't totally revolve around them!!!
Click to expand...

The barbed wire coils and machine-gun emplacements protecting my study are most effective!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Dori Sage said:


> Just back from house sitting for my sister and BIL. They share a dog with their DD, SIL and GS (the kids live in the "addition". Dog sleeps there, my sis won't let it in the house b/c it pees in her house. So I had the dog, 7 giant goldfish to feed and then other niece brought her 25 yr old cat. Welcome to my menagerie. I left early this a.m.after feeding all - cleaning the cat box, etc. Drove home the 60 miles.
> 
> The braciole (beef olive) recipe sounds great. I'll try that.


Wow, what a houseful! You deserve a rest after that!

Dave


----------



## meebo1

I can add a German version of the Beef Olive - there they are called Rouladen and have their own cut. Take your tenderised slice(s) of beef, spread mustard over one side, top with a slice of bacon, thins slices of onion, salt, pepper and a gherkin (pickle?) Roll up, secure with string or cocktail stick (you probably need more than one) brown in a little oil, add water and cook till tender. This can be done in the oven or on the hob. I tend to use my pressure cooker for speed. (and now I want some)


----------



## Dreamweaver

FireballDave said:


> DreamweaverI [b said:
> 
> 
> 
> thought[/b] there was some discussion of boyfriend problems last week......My DD#1 was shocked to see how fast her room became a sewing room when she moved out.... Every once in awhile they need a reminder that we actually do have some parts of our lives that don't totally revolve around them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The barbed wire coils and machine-gun emplacements protecting my study are most effective!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

No there is a thought...... Wish I had thought of that for my closet when the girls were home...... DH finally forbade us to talk to one another in the morning.... The level of discontent when I would find a key part of my wardrobe had been 'borrowed' .... Not pretty with three females trying to get out of the house at the same time.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

meebo1 said:


> I can add a German version of the Beef Olive - there they are called Rouladen and have their own cut. Take your tenderised slice(s) of beef, spread mustard over one side, top with a slice of bacon, thins slices of onion, salt, pepper and a gherkin (pickle?) Roll up, secure with string or cocktail stick (you probably need more than one) brown in a little oil, add water and cook till tender. This can be done in the oven or on the hob. I tend to use my pressure cooker for speed. (and now I want some)


This is more the version I remember mom making but never thought to use a pressure cooker.. Now I *am* getting hungry.... Not a good thing at 2 in the morning....


----------



## Dori Sage

carol's gifts said:


> :lol: Dori Sage--Sounds like your doing what I'm doing. The only difference we are staying at my son's & DIL. Don't want to get up at 6:00am to drive over to let the dogs out;Plus can't leave Fred so we just stayed here. Have fun and happy animal day to you!!


So much fun. Love cats, fish (they are easy), not so much dogs.


----------



## Dori Sage

Dreamweaver said:


> meebo1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can add a German version of the Beef Olive - there they are called Rouladen and have their own cut. Take your tenderised slice(s) of beef, spread mustard over one side, top with a slice of bacon, thins slices of onion, salt, pepper and a gherkin (pickle?) Roll up, secure with string or cocktail stick (you probably need more than one) brown in a little oil, add water and cook till tender. This can be done in the oven or on the hob. I tend to use my pressure cooker for speed. (and now I want some)
> 
> 
> 
> This is more the version I remember mom making but never thought to use a pressure cooker.. Now I *am* getting hungry.... Not a good thing at 2 in the morning....
Click to expand...

I think I'm going to have to get a pressure cooker. Maybe one to use in the microwave?


----------



## Dori Sage

Dreamweaver said:


> meebo1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can add a German version of the Beef Olive - there they are called Rouladen and have their own cut. Take your tenderised slice(s) of beef, spread mustard over one side, top with a slice of bacon, thins slices of onion, salt, pepper and a gherkin (pickle?) Roll up, secure with string or cocktail stick (you probably need more than one) brown in a little oil, add water and cook till tender. This can be done in the oven or on the hob. I tend to use my pressure cooker for speed. (and now I want some)
> 
> 
> 
> This is more the version I remember mom making but never thought to use a pressure cooker.. Now I *am* getting hungry.... Not a good thing at 2 in the morning....
Click to expand...

I think I'm going to have to get a pressure cooker. Maybe one to use in the microwave?


----------



## Dori Sage

Oops sorry about the double post.


----------



## FireballDave

meebo1 said:


> I can add a German version of the Beef Olive - there they are called Rouladen and have their own cut. Take your tenderised slice(s) of beef, spread mustard over one side, top with a slice of bacon, thins slices of onion, salt, pepper and a gherkin (pickle?) Roll up, secure with string or cocktail stick (you probably need more than one) brown in a little oil, add water and cook till tender. This can be done in the oven or on the hob. I tend to use my pressure cooker for speed. (and now I want some)


I've had that version in the Austrian Tyrol, very nice it is too! Thanks for reminding me.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Dreamweaver said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DreamweaverI [b said:
> 
> 
> 
> thought[/b] there was some discussion of boyfriend problems last week......My DD#1 was shocked to see how fast her room became a sewing room when she moved out.... Every once in awhile they need a reminder that we actually do have some parts of our lives that don't totally revolve around them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The barbed wire coils and machine-gun emplacements protecting my study are most effective!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No there is a thought...... Wish I had thought of that for my closet when the girls were home...... DH finally forbade us to talk to one another in the morning.... The level of discontent when I would find a key part of my wardrobe had been 'borrowed' .... Not pretty with three females trying to get out of the house at the same time.....
Click to expand...

'Borrowing' my styling wax and aftershave is a vexed issue, I don't mind, provided they don't end up disappearing to their rooms at school, then they never return!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Dori Sage said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meebo1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can add a German version of the Beef Olive - there they are called Rouladen and have their own cut. Take your tenderised slice(s) of beef, spread mustard over one side, top with a slice of bacon, thins slices of onion, salt, pepper and a gherkin (pickle?) Roll up, secure with string or cocktail stick (you probably need more than one) brown in a little oil, add water and cook till tender. This can be done in the oven or on the hob. I tend to use my pressure cooker for speed. (and now I want some)
> 
> 
> 
> This is more the version I remember mom making but never thought to use a pressure cooker.. Now I *am* getting hungry.... Not a good thing at 2 in the morning....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I'm going to have to get a pressure cooker. Maybe one to use in the microwave?
Click to expand...

I've never tried cooking them in the microwave, although I do use it for casseroles quite often. I generally use a large flat pan with a lid on the hob. I might try it as an experiment, it would probably work on 30% power which is what I do with casseroles and pasta sauces.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :XD: :lol:  Soo funny!! We saw it yesterday. How did you ever get the gannets up at 6:00am on a morning that is not school???I think I am finally going to bed soon. Messed up my sleep by taking a nap earlier! Have a great day and will talk later.
> 
> 
> 
> They get up for swim training every day, I keep telling them it's dangerous to break the routine because it upsets the body. It works on them, I nearly even convinced myself!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I told my older children that, they still get up at the same time every day. The younger ones not so much.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :XD: :lol:  Soo funny!! We saw it yesterday. How did you ever get the gannets up at 6:00am on a morning that is not school???I think I am finally going to bed soon. Messed up my sleep by taking a nap earlier! Have a great day and will talk later.
> 
> 
> 
> They get up for swim training every day, I keep telling them it's dangerous to break the routine because it upsets the body. It works on them, I nearly even convinced myself!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told my older children that, they still get up at the same time every day. The younger ones not so much.
Click to expand...

I think it works because I'm up at six most mornings myself, they follow my lead; of course, vaccuuming the landing carpets outside their bedrooms might have something to do with it!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

Dreamweaver said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DreamweaverI [b said:
> 
> 
> 
> thought[/b] there was some discussion of boyfriend problems last week......My DD#1 was shocked to see how fast her room became a sewing room when she moved out.... Every once in awhile they need a reminder that we actually do have some parts of our lives that don't totally revolve around them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The barbed wire coils and machine-gun emplacements protecting my study are most effective!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No there is a thought...... Wish I had thought of that for my closet when the girls were home...... DH finally forbade us to talk to one another in the morning.... The level of discontent when I would find a key part of my wardrobe had been 'borrowed' .... Not pretty with three females trying to get out of the house at the same time.....
Click to expand...

I had the same problem with my girls, still do when they come to visit. I'm glad the two left at home don't take anything without asking first.


----------



## pammie1234

dandylion said:


> Sorry, Somehow I can't find the picture I was going to post here.
> Ok I found it finally. I love this dog, watching it's owner eat  Too funny


That is perfect! He is just like that, too!


----------



## pammie1234

I *thought* there was some discussion of boyfriend problems last week......My DD#1 was shocked to see how fast her room became a sewing room when she moved out.... Every once in awhile they need a reminder that we actually do have some parts of our lives that don't totally revolve around them!!![/quote]

Yes, and that is still around. Things were good on Sunday, but then someone posted something on Facebook, and that did it. They haven't talked this week; both needed a little space. It will be interesting to see if they talk this weekend. I have mixed feelings about them staying together, but I'm trying to keep my opinions to myself. That is hard for me!


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :XD: :lol:  Soo funny!! We saw it yesterday. How did you ever get the gannets up at 6:00am on a morning that is not school???I think I am finally going to bed soon. Messed up my sleep by taking a nap earlier! Have a great day and will talk later.
> 
> 
> 
> They get up for swim training every day, I keep telling them it's dangerous to break the routine because it upsets the body. It works on them, I nearly even convinced myself!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told my older children that, they still get up at the same time every day. The younger ones not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it works because I'm up at six most mornings myself, they follow my lead; of course, vaccuuming the landing carpets outside their bedrooms might have something to do with it!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

That is funny. I have been know to clean the ceiling fans very early and accidentally hit the ceiling a few times. I can't help that the fans are right under where the beds are.


----------



## pammie1234

Dave, I think you are very peckish! Growing boys also need their sleep!


----------



## NanaCaren

pammie1234 said:


> I *thought* there was some discussion of boyfriend problems last week......My DD#1 was shocked to see how fast her room became a sewing room when she moved out.... Every once in awhile they need a reminder that we actually do have some parts of our lives that don't totally revolve around them!!!


Yes, and that is still around. Things were good on Sunday, but then someone posted something on Facebook, and that did it. They haven't talked this week; both needed a little space. It will be interesting to see if they talk this weekend. I have mixed feelings about them staying together, but I'm trying to keep my opinions to myself. That is hard for me![/quote]

It is hard not to say something when you see your child hurting. I have a rule to not say anything unless asked. I sure hope my son never asks my opinion of the girl he's dating right now.


----------



## FireballDave

pammie1234 said:


> Dave, I think you are very peckish! Growing boys also need their sleep!


Youth is a great time for learning, useful little skills, like how to schedule one's day. I think 1980s _Disco_ is cheerful first thing in the morning, Donna Summer is a wonderful alarm clock. Her duet with Barbra Steisand is so appropriate before breakfast; after all, _Un oeuf is un oeuf!_

Dave


----------



## Dreamweaver

NanaCaren said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I *thought* there was some discussion of boyfriend problems last week......My DD#1 was shocked to see how fast her room became a sewing room when she moved out.... Every once in awhile they need a reminder that we actually do have some parts of our lives that don't totally revolve around them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and that is still around. Things were good on Sunday, but then someone posted something on Facebook, and that did it. They haven't talked this week; both needed a little space. It will be interesting to see if they talk this weekend. I have mixed feelings about them staying together, but I'm trying to keep my opinions to myself. That is hard for me!
Click to expand...

It is hard not to say something when you see your child hurting. I have a rule to not say anything unless asked. I sure hope my son never asks my opinion of the girl he's dating right now.[/quote]

Unless asked, I rarely offer an opinion. If you ask, Katy bar the door!!!!! You *will* get an honest answer and that is not always what is being sought........ I have, on rare occasions, said something about the GD's, but only becvause there were safety issues involved. My problem now is keeping my mouth shut when my daughters are having issues or misunderstandings with each other..... The amount of revisionist history I see occurring can be pretty funny.

Pam...... Thank goodness Facebook wasn't around when mine were growing up.... Talk about public airing of laundry.... or having a whole bunch of people in your business..... I think that young people have forgotten that ANYTHING on the computer is available to many more people than just their little corner of the world..... and, once public, it is hard to change your stance on any issue....


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, I think you are very peckish! Growing boys also need their sleep!
> 
> 
> 
> Youth is a great time for learning, useful little skills, like how to schedule one's day. I think 1980s _Disco_ is cheerful first thing in the morning, Donna Summer is a wonderful alarm clock. Her duet with Barbra Steisand is so appropriate before breakfast; after all, _Un oeuf is un oeuf!_
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: In my house it is the battle of the music first thing in the morning on school days. I'm sure the teens are trying to wake the neighbors a quarter mile away.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> It is hard not to say something when you see your child hurting. I have a rule to not say anything unless asked. I sure hope my son never asks my opinion of the girl he's dating right now.


I warned mine to look at the mother and add twenty-five years to any prospective girlfriend! The last semi-serious dalliance was with a lass now referred to as _Night-Marie_, any sixteen yearold girl who walks around with her arms folded and a permanent look of disapproval on her face is guaranteed to be trouble!

I didn't have to say anything myself, I simply encouraged her to talk about her plans for their relationship, one which didn't include motor bikes!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is hard not to say something when you see your child hurting. I have a rule to not say anything unless asked. I sure hope my son never asks my opinion of the girl he's dating right now.
> 
> 
> 
> I warned mine to look at the mother and add twenty-five years to any prospective girlfriend! The last semi-serious dalliance was with a lass now referred to as _Night-Marie_, any sixteen yearold girl who walks around with her arms folded and a permanent look of disapproval on her face is guaranteed to be trouble!
> 
> I didn't have to say anything myself, I simply encouraged her to talk about her plans for their relationship, one which didn't include motor bikes!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I told my boys the same thing and the girls to watch how the boys treat their mother. Problem is this girls mother is a sweet lady. Lady is not a word I'd use in the same paragraph with this girls name. This girls plans don't include children, he has four boys. I bite my tongue a lot.

I can see how that wouldn't sound appealing.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is hard not to say something when you see your child hurting. I have a rule to not say anything unless asked. I sure hope my son never asks my opinion of the girl he's dating right now.
> 
> 
> 
> I warned mine to look at the mother and add twenty-five years to any prospective girlfriend! The last semi-serious dalliance was with a lass now referred to as _Night-Marie_, any sixteen yearold girl who walks around with her arms folded and a permanent look of disapproval on her face is guaranteed to be trouble!
> 
> I didn't have to say anything myself, I simply encouraged her to talk about her plans for their relationship, one which didn't include motor bikes!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told my boys the same thing and the girls to watch how the boys treat their mother. Problem is this girls mother is a sweet lady. Lady is not a word I'd use in the same paragraph with this girls name. This girls plans don't include children, he has four boys. I bite my tongue a lot.
> 
> I can see how that wouldn't sound appealing.
Click to expand...

Such a pity when the parents are nice. This one is just like her mother, I see her father from time to time, he usually tells me he should have kept his bike thirty years ago!

Good luck with your problem, Summer is coming, a house full of noisy children might get the message through.

Dave


----------



## Silverowl

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is hard not to say something when you see your child hurting. I have a rule to not say anything unless asked. I sure hope my son never asks my opinion of the girl he's dating right now.
> 
> 
> 
> I warned mine to look at the mother and add twenty-five years to any prospective girlfriend! The last semi-serious dalliance was with a lass now referred to as _Night-Marie_, any sixteen yearold girl who walks around with her arms folded and a permanent look of disapproval on her face is guaranteed to be trouble!
> 
> I didn't have to say anything myself, I simply encouraged her to talk about her plans for their relationship, one which didn't include motor bikes!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

When my OH and I first started living together there was a motor bike living in the kitchen and it stayed there for 12 months while he worked on it. We are still together 8 years later.


----------



## FireballDave

Silverowl said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is hard not to say something when you see your child hurting. I have a rule to not say anything unless asked. I sure hope my son never asks my opinion of the girl he's dating right now.
> 
> 
> 
> I warned mine to look at the mother and add twenty-five years to any prospective girlfriend! The last semi-serious dalliance was with a lass now referred to as _Night-Marie_, any sixteen yearold girl who walks around with her arms folded and a permanent look of disapproval on her face is guaranteed to be trouble!
> 
> I didn't have to say anything myself, I simply encouraged her to talk about her plans for their relationship, one which didn't include motor bikes!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When my OH and I first started living together there was a motor bike living in the kitchen and it stayed there for 12 months while he worked on it. We are still together 8 years later.
Click to expand...

Now there's a sensible lady, take away a boy's toys and all you end up with is a very unhappy little boy!

I don't have bike engines on the kitchen table, but that's about the only place they aren't allowed!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

Such a pity when the parents are nice. This one is just like her mother, I see her father from time to time, he usually tells me he should have kept his bike thirty years ago!

Good luck with your problem, Summer is coming, a house full of noisy children might get the message through.

Dave[/quote]

At least he was lucky enough to know what she'd be like. No man should have to give up his bike for anyone, in my opinion.

We all hope Grant wakes up and smells the coffee, sooner rather than later.


----------



## NanaCaren

Silverowl said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is hard not to say something when you see your child hurting. I have a rule to not say anything unless asked. I sure hope my son never asks my opinion of the girl he's dating right now.
> 
> 
> 
> I warned mine to look at the mother and add twenty-five years to any prospective girlfriend! The last semi-serious dalliance was with a lass now referred to as _Night-Marie_, any sixteen yearold girl who walks around with her arms folded and a permanent look of disapproval on her face is guaranteed to be trouble!
> 
> I didn't have to say anything myself, I simply encouraged her to talk about her plans for their relationship, one which didn't include motor bikes!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When my OH and I first started living together there was a motor bike living in the kitchen and it stayed there for 12 months while he worked on it. We are still together 8 years later.
Click to expand...

My first husband had bike parts every where. I did draw the line at the dinning room table and bathtub.


----------



## pammie1234

I didn't have to say anything myself, I simply encouraged her to talk about her plans for their relationship, one which didn't include motor bikes!

Dave[/quote]

You have to have your standards! No education, missing teeth, wears little clothing, but likes motor bikes! She's a winner!


----------



## pammie1234

I have to admit, I'm not a huge fan of motorcycles. But that being said, my first date with my DD's dad, was on the back of a Harley!


----------



## NanaCaren

I thought this was cute, kind of reminds me of...


----------



## KateB

FireballDave said:


> I was very confused this morning, there was a great big yellow thing in the sky. At first I thought it was a U.F.O., then I remembered it's called _The Sun!_
> 
> Dave


That's what that yellow thing is - it's here too and I was wondering! Just waiting for my 3 college friends (no, I'm not at college, we were there 42 years ago. Where does the time go!) to arrive for a day of eating, drinking, talking and laughing - we do a lot of laughing! I'm usualy exhausted by the time they go home late tonight. Who knew laughing could be so tiring! :lol: 
Hope everyone has a good weekend, I'll check in again tomorrow. Kate x


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> I thought this was cute, kind of reminds me of...


...undergraduates the whole world over!

Dave


----------



## patocenizo

Wow Dave! What a repast!!! Well it is 4:08 am here in beautiful Orange County, California and I am getting ready to go to a Pilates class at 5:00 am. It is Mother's Day tomorrow so I wish all the mom's a happy day with many memories to cherish. I'll be with my mom who is going to be 90 this September and hanging onto memories as well, one of the kids (plus grandkids) lives nearby so he will join us and I know it will be just lovely. We are expecting awesome sunny weather as well.


----------



## FireballDave

KateB said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was very confused this morning, there was a great big yellow thing in the sky. At first I thought it was a U.F.O., then I remembered it's called _The Sun!_
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> That's what that yellow thing is - it's here too and I was wondering! Just waiting for my 3 college friends (no, I'm not at college, we were there 42 years ago. Where does the time go!) to arrive for a day of eating, drinking, talking and laughing - we do a lot of laughing! I'm usualy exhausted by the time they go home late tonight. Who knew laughing could be so tiring! :lol:
> Hope everyone has a good weekend, I'll check in again tomorrow. Kate x
Click to expand...

Have a great time with your friends!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was cute, kind of reminds me of...
> 
> 
> 
> ...undergraduates the whole world over!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I was just being nice by not saying it. :lol:


----------



## KateB

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :XD: :lol:  Soo funny!! We saw it yesterday. How did you ever get the gannets up at 6:00am on a morning that is not school???I think I am finally going to bed soon. Messed up my sleep by taking a nap earlier! Have a great day and will talk later.
> 
> 
> 
> They get up for swim training every day, I keep telling them it's dangerous to break the routine because it upsets the body. It works on them, I nearly even convinced myself!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told my older children that, they still get up at the same time every day. The younger ones not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it works because I'm up at six most mornings myself, they follow my lead; of course, vaccuuming the landing carpets outside their bedrooms might have something to do with it!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Once when elder son was still asleep upstairs, I was hoovering downstairs AT ABOUT 11AM when the house phone rang. I answered to hear a mechanical voice relaying a text message which said, "Your son is trying to sleep and would appreciate some quietness!" - I went upstairs and hoovered right outside his door!


----------



## KateB

FireballDave said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, I think you are very peckish! Growing boys also need their sleep!
> 
> 
> 
> Youth is a great time for learning, useful little skills, like how to schedule one's day. I think 1980s _Disco_ is cheerful first thing in the morning, Donna Summer is a wonderful alarm clock. Her duet with Barbra Steisand is so appropriate before breakfast; after all, _Un oeuf is un oeuf!_
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Aaaaaaaagh! Dave!


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was cute, kind of reminds me of...
> 
> 
> 
> ...undergraduates the whole world over!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was just being nice by not saying it. :lol:
Click to expand...

You don't have to mark their essays!

I've just been informed by one student that Richard Rogers has been designing buildings since the eighteenth century, he must be exhausted!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

patocenizo said:


> Wow Dave! What a repast!!! Well it is 4:08 am here in beautiful Orange County, California and I am getting ready to go to a Pilates class at 5:00 am. It is Mother's Day tomorrow so I wish all the mom's a happy day with many memories to cherish. I'll be with my mom who is going to be 90 this September and hanging onto memories as well, one of the kids (plus grandkids) lives nearby so he will join us and I know it will be just lovely. We are expecting awesome sunny weather as well.


I hope you have a wonderful weekend.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was cute, kind of reminds me of...
> 
> 
> 
> ...undergraduates the whole world over!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was just being nice by not saying it. :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't have to mark their essays!
> 
> I've just been informed by one student that Richard Rogers has been designing buildings since the eighteenth century, he must be exhausted!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: Oh boy, I would think so! I'm glad I don't have to mark papers.


----------



## Grandma Gail

Greetings everyone, It's 6:30 a.m. in Duluth and that yellow thing has arrived here as well. I think we're going to be bombarded by vitamin D all day.
The beef recipes - all versions offered - sound delicious. I'm sure I'll try them.
It sounds like sibling disagreements are all a part of the game. I keep finding reasons for having only one child, and I thinks sons are easier than daughters. Only on Halloween had he ever considered raiding my closet.
Yesterday I decided that I hated my tweed carpets and decided to replace them with solid colored carpets - and did so at very little expense. It's amazing what changes a vacuum cleaner can achieve.
Dave, I would bet that watching F1 isn't necessary to get the gannets hungry. I'll bet that simply breathing has the same results.
Since the sun is shining, I'm going to take my newspaper and cuppa out on the deck to take advantage of the event. Later, it's down the highway to see GD and GS softball and baseball games.
Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The song is great, but I can't look at the pics of the real mice, oooh.
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra this one has no real mice in it and the words so you can sing along to all of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh thank you Darowil, much better.
> DH walked through as I was singing along and looked at me funny and said what arre you doing? lol...shook his head and walked away. lol
Click to expand...


----------



## Poledra65

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is hard not to say something when you see your child hurting. I have a rule to not say anything unless asked. I sure hope my son never asks my opinion of the girl he's dating right now.
> 
> 
> 
> I warned mine to look at the mother and add twenty-five years to any prospective girlfriend! The last semi-serious dalliance was with a lass now referred to as _Night-Marie_, any sixteen yearold girl who walks around with her arms folded and a permanent look of disapproval on her face is guaranteed to be trouble!
> 
> I didn't have to say anything myself, I simply encouraged her to talk about her plans for their relationship, one which didn't include motor bikes!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

That's good advice, I may need to use that. lol...


----------



## Poledra65

The theme for Star Wars gets them out of bed fairly quickly too when it's turned up and comes out of nowhere. lol...Worked every time. :XD:


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> The theme for Star Wars gets them out of bed fairly quickly too when it's turned up and comes out of nowhere. lol...Worked every time. :XD:


That would do it for my bunch, grandchildren included.


----------



## 5mmdpns

meebo1 said:


> I can add a German version of the Beef Olive - there they are called Rouladen and have their own cut. Take your tenderised slice(s) of beef, spread mustard over one side, top with a slice of bacon, thins slices of onion, salt, pepper and a gherkin (pickle?) Roll up, secure with string or cocktail stick (you probably need more than one) brown in a little oil, add water and cook till tender. This can be done in the oven or on the hob. I tend to use my pressure cooker for speed. (and now I want some)


 :thumbup: The Icelandic people make another version called Rullupylsa. This recipe uses lamb or pork. My mother always makes it with beef.

This is a good way of using up cuts of meat that are often considered inferior because of their high fat content. This sausage is generally used as a topping for bread.

1 kg mutton, pork or beef flanks (the soft, layered belly meat) and fatty scraps of meat. Mutton or pork is best. 
2-3 tsp salt 
1/2 tsp saltpeter (optional) 
1 tsp sugar 
1 tsp ginger 
1/2 tsp ground pepper 
1 tbs onion, finely chopped

Wash and dry the meat. If it contains ribs, remove them. Beat with a meat mallet to soften. Cut the largest piece into a square or rectangular shape, large enough to roll up. Cut the rest up in strips. Rub the spices and sugar on one side of the meat and arrange the meat strips on top. Roll up tightly, taking care to obtain an even thickness. Hold together with a fork or some toothpicks, and sew closed with twine. Start at the middle and work towards the ends. Truss up with more twine. Rub with a mixture of salt and saltpeter (3 tbs salt and 1 tbs saltpeter). Preserve by freezing, salting or smoking (leave out the onion and use less spice if smoking).

Cook for 1 1/2 to 3 hours, depending on size. The sausage is done when it can be easily pierced through with a pin (use a slender knitting pin). When it's done, it should be pressed - place on a cutting board, put another cutting board on top and weigh down with something heavy. Keep it pressed until cold. Cut into thin slices and serve on bread.


----------



## shepherd

Never got involved with the tea party before (not this one!) - will be missing the sunshine here in PA BUT will get a lot of knitting done as I sit w/DH at a craft show with his hand engraving all day (and half of tomorrow). Ah, what we do for those we love.


----------



## 5mmdpns

shepherd said:


> Never got involved with the tea party before (not this one!) - will be missing the sunshine here in PA BUT will get a lot of knitting done as I sit w/DH at a craft show with his hand engraving all day (and half of tomorrow). Ah, what we do for those we love.


Welcome to our Tea Party where we enjoy light conversations and trade recipes!


----------



## Marianne818

Good Morning/afternoon or evening to all!! 
Love the receipts, have them on the Evernote so I can access them while I'm shopping! I have all the necessaries for the liquid refreshment, may have to try that this evening!! :thumbup: 
I should plant some of the hot peppers for my sons, I should have room for a few varieties, they are always testing each other on who can eat the hotter pepper or sauces. :| I was in on it with them till one tiny pepper got me, not sure what the pepper was but it was unbearably hot! 
The day is overcast and hopefully it will rain a bit, lawn could use a good soaking! And that would also mean I could stay inside and try to knit!! This finger is just not cooperating, LOL.. Mom said I looked tortured trying to hold the needle and the yarn.. oh well.. I did manage to finish one row!! (progress is key) 
DS Daniel will be coming in early in the am (around 3) he works till midnight will drive up and sleep in a bit in the morning. Is nice that he will be here, older son won't be able to make it, health issues make it too hard sometimes. 
Wishing all Mom's, Aunt's, Grandmother's and Special Mom's, Wife's and Significant Others a wonderfilled Mother's Day!! May special memories be shared and many new memories made to share! 
Marianne


----------



## 5mmdpns

NanaCaren said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I *thought* there was some discussion of boyfriend problems last week......My DD#1 was shocked to see how fast her room became a sewing room when she moved out.... Every once in awhile they need a reminder that we actually do have some parts of our lives that don't totally revolve around them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and that is still around. Things were good on Sunday, but then someone posted something on Facebook, and that did it. They haven't talked this week; both needed a little space. It will be interesting to see if they talk this weekend. I have mixed feelings about them staying together, but I'm trying to keep my opinions to myself. That is hard for me!
Click to expand...

It is hard not to say something when you see your child hurting. I have a rule to not say anything unless asked. I sure hope my son never asks my opinion of the girl he's dating right now.[/quote]

Whenever my son has had girlfriend problems, I just tell him "I support you whatever you decide to do. You are the one who knows what you want." And leave it at that. He knows he can tell me anything he wants just because I will listen and not hand him out all kinds of advise. He is just looking for a pair of ears.


----------



## theyarnlady

Ah yesterday lovely spring day here in Wisconsin. Help out at library book sale, than off to dinner out. WE actual had a touch of real spring here. hope to see more of it. 
Spending today carving shelf Santa am making . Then a little knitting on sweaters for daughter inlaws. Can't ask for anything better. Life is good.


----------



## siouxann

Un oeuf is un oeuf!

Dave


GROAN!!!!


----------



## siouxann

I wonder how the beef receipts would be braised or pressure-cooked in some beer?


----------



## theyarnlady

81brighteyes said:


> Hello to all TPs tonight. The windmill song is one I have never heard prior to your link, Dave. No doubt it was popular in England, but never sung in the US. The Dutch "eggnog" sounds like a killer. Of course, no calories, right? I used to make braciole and we loved it. I have forgotten all about it. We used a red pasta sauce on it and baked it in the oven. A restaurant near us made the most delicious braciole. Knitting another baby sweater in white and a "newsboy cap" for a friend, but haven't done much knitting at all this week. I have been watching a series from BBC -- "Lark Rise to Candleford". I don't think it ever played here in the US, but I am surely enjoying it. Was it a winner in the UK?


Hope you enjoy Lark Rise to Candleford. My favorite seem ever one of series, Up here it has been shown twice.


----------



## carol's gifts

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :XD: :lol:  Soo funny!! We saw it yesterday. How did you ever get the gannets up at 6:00am on a morning that is not school???I think I am finally going to bed soon. Messed up my sleep by taking a nap earlier! Have a great day and will talk later.
> 
> 
> 
> They get up for swim training every day, I keep telling them it's dangerous to break the routine because it upsets the body. It works on them, I nearly even convinced myself!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told my older children that, they still get up at the same time every day. The younger ones not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it works because I'm up at six most mornings myself, they follow my lead; of course, vaccuuming the landing carpets outside their bedrooms might have something to do with it!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

 :lol: :XD: :XD: :XD: You keep me rolling in laughter! Now tell me a funny way to get my husework done instread of staying on TP!!


----------



## daralene

FireballDave said:


> meebo1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can add a German version of the Beef Olive - there they are called Rouladen and have their own cut. Take your tenderised slice(s) of beef, spread mustard over one side, top with a slice of bacon, thins slices of onion, salt, pepper and a gherkin (pickle?) Roll up, secure with string or cocktail stick (you probably need more than one) brown in a little oil, add water and cook till tender. This can be done in the oven or on the hob. I tend to use my pressure cooker for speed. (and now I want some)
> 
> 
> 
> I've had that version in the Austrian Tyrol, very nice it is too! Thanks for reminding me.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

The one my Austrian friend made - he was married to a German, was cooked in wine and he always used a good wine. So delicious.

Dave, you always have me laughing out loud. Nice way to start the day. Today I have images in my mind of a room guarded with machine guns and barbed wire. Also, your ways of keeping your sons fit and keeping their routine. Now if only I was that disciplined. 1976 Drought. How the years go by so quickly, and the memories are so clear. About 13 yrs. ago I took the chunnel to see my sister, who was in London for a month. I said I would never take that, but I did it for my sister. Took a book to distract myself and before I knew it I was safely there and had a marvelous time exploring London and seeing fabulous theater. Still can't believe I did it though.

Dreamweaver, love the "no foo" story. LOL What memories. A lovely young lady, vegetarian, who had just moved to Germany from NYC went to the grocery store with her son and he had never tasted meat. She, being a foreigner, opened her mind a little and let him taste a sample being given out. He went through the store yelling "Mo Meat!!" Aren't kids the best.

Can't believe how quickly the moon went from being that huge, bright full moon to a half moon. Also, now it doesn't show till the wee hours of the morning. Out at 3am looking at the sky and it was high off the horizon but not straight up yet.


----------



## siouxann

theyarnlady said:


> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to all TPs tonight. The windmill song is one I have never heard prior to your link, Dave. No doubt it was popular in England, but never sung in the US. The Dutch "eggnog" sounds like a killer. Of course, no calories, right? I used to make braciole and we loved it. I have forgotten all about it. We used a red pasta sauce on it and baked it in the oven. A restaurant near us made the most delicious braciole. Knitting another baby sweater in white and a "newsboy cap" for a friend, but haven't done much knitting at all this week. I have been watching a series from BBC -- "Lark Rise to Candleford". I don't think it ever played here in the US, but I am surely enjoying it. Was it a winner in the UK?
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoy Lark Rise to Candleford. My favorite seem ever one of series, Up here it has been shown twice.
Click to expand...

It's been shown a couple times on one of our PBS stations. I was not aware that it was a book, though, until Dave mentioned it. We enjoyed it, but it has now been replaced by Ballykissangel. The person who played the postmistress is the one who played the daughter, Saffi, in Ab Fab. What a hoot that show was!!


----------



## carol's gifts

Silverowl said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is hard not to say something when you see your child hurting. I have a rule to not say anything unless asked. I sure hope my son never asks my opinion of the girl he's dating right now.
> 
> 
> 
> I warned mine to look at the mother and add twenty-five years to any prospective girlfriend! The last semi-serious dalliance was with a lass now referred to as _Night-Marie_, any sixteen yearold girl who walks around with her arms folded and a permanent look of disapproval on her face is guaranteed to be trouble!
> 
> I didn't have to say anything myself, I simply encouraged her to talk about her plans for their relationship, one which didn't include motor bikes!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When my OH and I first started living together there was a motor bike living in the kitchen and it stayed there for 12 months while he worked on it. We are still together 8 years later.
Click to expand...

 :roll: You are areal trooper!! Not sure if I could have handled that one. Your a keeper-he should be very happy!!


----------



## carol's gifts

NanaCaren said:


> I thought this was cute, kind of reminds me of...


 :thumbup: :lol: :-D


----------



## carol's gifts

shepherd said:


> Never got involved with the tea party before (not this one!) - will be missing the sunshine here in PA BUT will get a lot of knitting done as I sit w/DH at a craft show with his hand engraving all day (and half of tomorrow). Ah, what we do for those we love.


 :lol: :wink: Welcome Shepherd!! You can meet a lot of interesting people and characters at these craft shows. good way to stop and slow down for a bit!! Have a Great day with plenty of sales!!


----------



## daralene

siouxann said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been watching a series from BBC -- "Lark Rise to Candleford". I don't think it ever played here in the US, but I am surely enjoying it. Was it a winner in the UK?
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoy Lark Rise to Candleford. My favorite seem ever one of series, Up here it has been shown twice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's been shown a couple times on one of our PBS stations. I was not aware that it was a book, though, until Dave mentioned it. We enjoyed it, but it has now been replaced by Ballykissangel. The person who played the postmistress is the one who played the daughter, Saffi, in Ab Fab. What a hoot that show was!!
Click to expand...

I watched Ballykissangel a few years ago and just loved it. Fun to see a very young Colin Farrell in the later episodes.

I will have to check out Ab Fab...never heard of that one. Oh my goodness, I do remember Ab Fab. Hilarious.....and that young girl was the adult in it as the mother needed her continued guidance. Thanks for that fact. Never would have known that was her and what a beautiful woman she grew into.


----------



## daralene

shepherd said:


> Never got involved with the tea party before (not this one!) - will be missing the sunshine here in PA BUT will get a lot of knitting done as I sit w/DH at a craft show with his hand engraving all day (and half of tomorrow). Ah, what we do for those we love.


Bucks County.....beautiful!! While DH was teaching at a Univ. in Pa, I took off in the car for Bucks County and did some sight seeing. It has been over 30 yrs., but I remember it being very beautiful. I just joined the Tea Party and I get to start out every day with laughter and dear friends now. It is a group of very positive people that share their joys and sorrows. Like the joy of Dave finding some bright thing in the sky but he hadn't seen it for so long he wasn't sure what it was.....the sun. What fun that will be meeting people at the Craft Fair. How nice you can take your knitting and do it there. Have a great time there and here at the Tea Party.
Don't know why these pictures posted so big. I've posted before and they weren't that big. Sorry for taking up so much space. She is 94 now and you would think she was my age.


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol:   Marianne 818-- Good Morning to you! Hope your Mothers' Day will be truly a blessing for you and your mother. I was able to talk with my youngest son, in the United Arab Emeries. So good getting to talk with him. He did manage to get home for Christmas this past year. Sure miss our children when they get grown, but life goes on. My daughter lives in North Augusta, SC. Talk with her often but her work keeps her busy with no time for vacation. She has a 16 3/4 yr old still at home, and keeps her stressed. She doesn't get too far out of town. I have got to finish and get up and do some house work. Good morning to all!!! It is overcast here this morning. Had a nice warm day yesterday though. Didn't have any empty jars, or else I would have canned some of the heat!! :XD:


----------



## daralene

carol's gifts said:


> :lol:   Marianne 818-- Good Morning to you! Hope your Mothers' Day will be truly a blessing for you and your mother. I was able to talk with my youngest son, in the United Arab Emeries. So good getting to talk with him. He did manage to get home for Christmas this past year. Sure miss our children when they get grown, but life goes on. My daughter lives in North Augusta, SC. Talk with her often but her work keeps her busy with no time for vacation. She has a 16 3/4 yr old still at home, and keeps her stressed. She doesn't get too far out of town. I have got to finish and get up and do some house work. Good morning to all!!! It is overcast here this morning. Had a nice warm day yesterday though. Didn't have any empty jars, or else I would have canned some of the heat!! :XD:


Hope you and Marianne both have a Wonderful Mother's Day. So glad you got to talk with your son and from such a distance. To get that call was very special indeed and a present in itself. Do something to treat yourself and don't work too hard.


----------



## siouxann

daralene said:


> It's been shown a couple times on one of our PBS stations. I was not aware that it was a book, though, until Dave mentioned it. We enjoyed it, but it has now been replaced by Ballykissangel. The person who played the postmistress is the one who played the daughter, Saffi, in Ab Fab. What a hoot that show was!!


I watched Ballykissangel a few years ago and just loved it. Fun to see a very young Colin Farrell in the later episodes.

I will have to check out Ab Fab...never heard of that one.[/quote]

Ab Fab is short for Absolutely Fabulous. It starred Jennifer Saunders and Joanna Lumley as long-time friends who never really left the 'party' scene. It is not for the faint of heart, though! My daughter and I love it, but then we have a kind of quirky humor.


----------



## cmaliza

Good morning All, from rainy, cloudy, cool Chicago. My DH just brought me breakfast at the computer (it's on the 2nd floor - away from the kitchen). Nice! I was hungry but wanted to get into the tea party. I'll just send these greetings and then go back and read. I don't get notices of the tea party until I write a reply

Later...Carol (IL)


----------



## siouxann

Shepherd, welcome to the party! It starts on Friday evening and usually lasts until the next party is posted by our host, Dave. Conversations, receipts/recipes, pictures, general chit-chat are the order of the day.

Daralene, what a lovely picture of your aunt at the tea party! She looks like she is really enjoying herself.


----------



## cmaliza

budasha said:


> I can't believe I made it to page 1 - just a fluke. More great receipts - thanks Dave. Cocktail sounds yummy - don't know about the beef though. If I cook it like that, it will probably be tough as shoe leather.
> 
> The blue Heron was here again yesterday. He's getting bolder. He sat on the roof of the garden shed and surveyed the pond. Wonder what he's thinking. I don't know if he's able to see the net I put over the pond. If he can't, he's in for a surprise if he swoops down.
> 
> Budasha - a
> Actually, the meat does become quite tender cooking it that way. I am surprised, too.
> 
> Also...why do you have a net over the pond? How big is it? just curious.
> 
> Carol (IL)]


----------



## FireballDave

daralene said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meebo1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can add a German version of the Beef Olive - there they are called Rouladen and have their own cut. Take your tenderised slice(s) of beef, spread mustard over one side, top with a slice of bacon, thins slices of onion, salt, pepper and a gherkin (pickle?) Roll up, secure with string or cocktail stick (you probably need more than one) brown in a little oil, add water and cook till tender. This can be done in the oven or on the hob. I tend to use my pressure cooker for speed. (and now I want some)
> 
> 
> 
> I've had that version in the Austrian Tyrol, very nice it is too! Thanks for reminding me.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one my Austrian friend made - he was married to a German, was cooked in wine and he always used a good wine. So delicious.
> 
> Dave, you always have me laughing out loud. Nice way to start the day. Today I have images in my mind of a room guarded with machine guns and barbed wire. Also, your ways of keeping your sons fit and keeping their routine. Now if only I was that disciplined. 1976 Drought. How the years go by so quickly, and the memories are so clear. About 13 yrs. ago I took the chunnel to see my sister, who was in London for a month. I said I would never take that, but I did it for my sister. Took a book to distract myself and before I knew it I was safely there and had a marvelous time exploring London and seeing fabulous theater. Still can't believe I did it though.
> 
> Dreamweaver, love the "no foo" story. LOL What memories. A lovely young lady, vegetarian, who had just moved to Germany from NYC went to the grocery store with her son and he had never tasted meat. She, being a foreigner, opened her mind a little and let him taste a sample being given out. He went through the store yelling "Mo Meat!!" Aren't kids the best.
> 
> Can't believe how quickly the moon went from being that huge, bright full moon to a half moon. Also, now it doesn't show till the wee hours of the morning. Out at 3am looking at the sky and it was high off the horizon but not straight up yet.
Click to expand...

We all need a place to which we can retreat, far from the _maddening_ crowd!

Glad you enjoyed London, there's something for everyone. I'm not a fan of the _Chunnel_ myself, I much prefer the ferry, there's somethging about seeing the white cliffs and channel sunsets can be spectacular.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Poledra65 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The song is great, but I can't look at the pics of the real mice, oooh.
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra this one has no real mice in it and the words so you can sing along to all of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh thank you Darowil, much better.
> DH walked through as I was singing along and looked at me funny and said what arre you doing? lol...shook his head and walked away. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When people hear me singing they shake their heads too, then they run before getting showered with falling plaster from the cracked ceilings!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...


----------



## FireballDave

shepherd said:


> Never got involved with the tea party before (not this one!) - will be missing the sunshine here in PA BUT will get a lot of knitting done as I sit w/DH at a craft show with his hand engraving all day (and half of tomorrow). Ah, what we do for those we love.


Welcome to the _Tea Party_, I could manage a day at a crafts show, hope you have a great time.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

siouxann said:


> Un oeuf is un oeuf!
> 
> Dave
> 
> GROAN!!!!


It was early in the morning when I posted the joke, I was only on my second bucket of coffee!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

siouxann said:


> I wonder how the beef receipts would be braised or pressure-cooked in some beer?


Excellent, beer always goes well with beef!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

carol's gifts said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :XD: :lol:  Soo funny!! We saw it yesterday. How did you ever get the gannets up at 6:00am on a morning that is not school???I think I am finally going to bed soon. Messed up my sleep by taking a nap earlier! Have a great day and will talk later.
> 
> 
> 
> They get up for swim training every day, I keep telling them it's dangerous to break the routine because it upsets the body. It works on them, I nearly even convinced myself!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told my older children that, they still get up at the same time every day. The younger ones not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it works because I'm up at six most mornings myself, they follow my lead; of course, vaccuuming the landing carpets outside their bedrooms might have something to do with it!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :XD: :XD: :XD: You keep me rolling in laughter! Now tell me a funny way to get my husework done instead of staying on TP!!
Click to expand...

Delegate!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

daralene said:


> shepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never got involved with the tea party before (not this one!) - will be missing the sunshine here in PA BUT will get a lot of knitting done as I sit w/DH at a craft show with his hand engraving all day (and half of tomorrow). Ah, what we do for those we love.
> 
> 
> 
> Bucks County.....beautiful!! While DH was teaching at a Univ. in Pa, I took off in the car for Bucks County and did some sight seeing. It has been over 30 yrs., but I remember it being very beautiful. I just joined the Tea Party and I get to start out every day with laughter and dear friends now. It is a group of very positive people that share their joys and sorrows. Like the joy of Dave finding some bright thing in the sky but he hadn't seen it for so long he wasn't sure what it was.....the sun. What fun that will be meeting people at the Craft Fair. How nice you can take your knitting and do it there. Have a great time there and here at the Tea Party.
> Don't know why these pictures posted so big. I've posted before and they weren't that big. Sorry for taking up so much space. She is 94 now and you would think she was my age.
Click to expand...

Wonderful photos, they deserve to appear full size!

Dave


----------



## cmaliza

Joe P said:


> I hope you all have a new tea party with your Mothers I plan on doing for mine. The drink is different but I prefer my chardonnay, sorry. Also, the meat I cook has to be well done and super tender for Mother to chew. But, for me I might try it well done. But, thank you for your beginning another great tea party. joe p


Cooking the meat this way it becomes SO fork-tender....I make German version called rouladen...I always make a huge batch hoping for leftovers....never get 'em! the meat becomes fairly "fragile"....so easy for anyone to eat. YUM!
Carol (IL)


----------



## Blueberrymaniac

What great recipes, everyone. My mouth is watering and it's only 11:00 am.

This is a bread making day for me, mostly whole wheat but I experiment putting in other grains as well. 

I completed a baby blanket with a hood for our group that knits for charity. Now it on to finishing a second sock for me with self patterning yarn.

Happy Mothers' Day to all the other moms here.


----------



## dandylion

That's how I dog sit for the DN -(dear nephew) They have a dog and cat, so I stay there and drive home every other day to give my cat some quality time and take care of her needs.  It's easier on my that way - I see your point.  dandylion/sue



Dori Sage said:


> Just back from house sitting for my sister and BIL. They share a dog with their DD, SIL and GS (the kids live in the "addition". Dog sleeps there, my sis won't let it in the house b/c it pees in her house. So I had the dog, 7 giant goldfish to feed and then other niece brought her 25 yr old cat. Welcome to my menagerie. I left early this a.m.after feeding all - cleaning the cat box, etc. Drove home the 60 miles.
> 
> The braciole (beef olive) recipe sounds great. I'll try that.


----------



## daralene

siouxann said:


> Shepherd, welcome to the party! It starts on Friday evening and usually lasts until the next party is posted by our host, Dave. Conversations, receipts/recipes, pictures, general chit-chat are the order of the day.
> 
> Daralene, what a lovely picture of your aunt at the tea party! She looks like she is really enjoying herself.


It was her first real Tea and it was High Tea. My first also. She still talks about it and I plan to take her again. She only lives about 15 min. from Niagara on the Lake and it is such a gorgeous place.

Can you believe....I did see Ab Fab.......guess I have a quirky humor too because I just loved it. I got to see it when I lived in Germany and picked up the BBC on one of my channels. What a beautiful woman she became and she was so mature trying to reign in her mother and her mother's friend. Think the full title was Absolutely Fabulous. Like the Ab Fab......

Dori Sage....That is like being a zoo keeper. Well, maybe not but it sure is a lot to feed. Now I have to find a way to tear myself away from here and get grocery shopping and finish my MOM dishcloth I am making.


----------



## cmaliza

Dreamweaver said:


> Just went to check again and Martin has not posted since e said he was going to the ER on April 27th.....


I think he needs to be put on the prayer list.....


----------



## NanaCaren

What a beautiful sunset. Thank you for posting it.


----------



## cmaliza

meebo1 said:


> I can add a German version of the Beef Olive - there they are called Rouladen and have their own cut. Take your tenderised slice(s) of beef, spread mustard over one side, top with a slice of bacon, thins slices of onion, salt, pepper and a gherkin (pickle?) Roll up, secure with string or cocktail stick (you probably need more than one) brown in a little oil, add water and cook till tender. This can be done in the oven or on the hob. I tend to use my pressure cooker for speed. (and now I want some)


Meebo1 - How long do you cook them in the pressure cooker? I make rouladen, too, but always simmer in water for ages. Using a pressure cooker would be a timer saver for sure.
Carol (IL)


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> What a beautiful sunset. Thank you for posting it.


Thank you, it was a beautiful evening when I was sailing back after nipping over for a couple of days. I like to sit out on deck for the crossing, the Dover Strait is the world's busiest international seaway, there's always something to see on the seventy-five minute journey.

Dave


----------



## Dreamweaver

Daralene--- love the "mo meat"..... I'll have to tell my vegetarian GD that one.... since I'm always having to come up with an alternative for her.... This is a "mo meat" kind of house!!!

Dave, great photo..... I think I would prefer the water crossing myself.. Being on the water always seems relaxing. I don't know about the chunnel, but I find most undergrounds to be noisy

I've been lazy this morning beause it is grey and overcast... Time to put clothes in the dryer, dress and go find something for mom for Mother's Day. Nothing like waiting till the last minute...... Back this evening...


----------



## dandylion

There is a German restaurant here called the Athenaeum where they make rouladen that melts in my mouth (except for the pickle that is) I never looked for the recipe - so thanks. I think I would use a thin piece of beef and make it in a skillet on the stove. Is a "hob" what I call a stove or range, Dave? I looked up Hob and the definition was a shelf in a fireplace, but Whicapedia pictured a range-top and it appeared that the modern English use of the term was for that. 
Anyway, I think I will use something like a cube-steak and make it on the stove, but I'm wondering if that will create enough sauce, gravy, or au-juice? (sp?) In any case I'm grateful for the recipe to experiment with.  dandy/sue



Dori Sage said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meebo1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can add a German version of the Beef Olive - there they are called Rouladen and have their own cut. Take your tenderised slice(s) of beef, spread mustard over one side, top with a slice of bacon, thins slices of onion, salt, pepper and a gherkin (pickle?) Roll up, secure with string or cocktail stick (you probably need more than one) brown in a little oil, add water and cook till tender. This can be done in the oven or on the hob. I tend to use my pressure cooker for speed. (and now I want some)
> 
> 
> 
> This is more the version I remember mom making but never thought to use a pressure cooker.. Now I *am* getting hungry.... Not a good thing at 2 in the morning....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I'm going to have to get a pressure cooker. Maybe one to use in the microwave?
Click to expand...


----------



## cmaliza

theyarnlady said:


> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to all TPs tonight. The windmill song is one I have never heard prior to your link, Dave. No doubt it was popular in England, but never sung in the US. The Dutch "eggnog" sounds like a killer. Of course, no calories, right? I used to make braciole and we loved it. I have forgotten all about it. We used a red pasta sauce on it and baked it in the oven. A restaurant near us made the most delicious braciole. Knitting another baby sweater in white and a "newsboy cap" for a friend, but haven't done much knitting at all this week. I have been watching a series from BBC -- "Lark Rise to Candleford". I don't think it ever played here in the US, but I am surely enjoying it. Was it a winner in the UK?
> 
> 
> 
> I've not heard of Lark Rise to Candleford....can someone give a brief synopsis? I'm curious.
> Carol (IL)
> 
> Hope you enjoy Lark Rise to Candleford. My favorite seem ever one of series, Up here it has been shown twice.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ceili

Oh thank you Darowil, much better. 
DH walked through as I was singing along and looked at me funny and said what arre you doing? lol...shook his head and walked away. lol[/quote]

When people hear me singing they shake their heads too, then they run before getting showered with falling plaster from the cracked ceilings!

Dave[/quote]

There is actual legislation forbidding my my daughters and me to sing! I used to sing to my GS, until he threatened to call the police on his toy cell phone. My 7 year-old GD is the only one of us with any musical talent at all, although my DDs were champion Irish dancers.


----------



## Vickie2249

Dave - I think you should have told all the ladies on here to take a look at Ronnie Hilton (the singer of "I Saw a Mouse") by searching for him on Google 'cos he was quite a heartthrob in his day, wasn't he? (After you, of course!!!) Lololol

Vickie xox


----------



## patocenizo

I certainly will and I hope the same for you.


FireballDave said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Dave! What a repast!!! Well it is 4:08 am here in beautiful Orange County, California and I am getting ready to go to a Pilates class at 5:00 am. It is Mother's Day tomorrow so I wish all the mom's a happy day with many memories to cherish. I'll be with my mom who is going to be 90 this September and hanging onto memories as well, one of the kids (plus grandkids) lives nearby so he will join us and I know it will be just lovely. We are expecting awesome sunny weather as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful weekend.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...


----------



## FireballDave

dandylion said:


> Is a "hob" what I call a stove or range, Dave? I looked up Hob and the definition was a shelf in a fireplace, but Whicapedia pictured a range-top and it appeared that the modern English use of the term was for that.


A 'hob' was originally a shelf on the side of the fireplace where pots of food and kettles would be placed to keep hot. Now it is the general term for the electric rings, hotplate or gas burners on a stove.

Dave


----------



## daralene

FireballDave said:


> Glad you enjoyed London, there's something for everyone. I'm not a fan of the _Chunnel_ myself, I much prefer the ferry, there's somethging about seeing the white cliffs and channel sunsets can be spectacular.
> 
> Dave


Did you go to France or Belgium?? Makes me want to go back and do the ferry. Gorgeous photo. You are a talented photographer!!! :thumbup:


----------



## daralene

cmaliza said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to all TPs tonight. The windmill song is one I have never heard prior to your link, Dave. No doubt it was popular in England, but never sung in the US. The Dutch "eggnog" sounds like a killer. Of course, no calories, right? I used to make braciole and we loved it. I have forgotten all about it. We used a red pasta sauce on it and baked it in the oven. A restaurant near us made the most delicious braciole. Knitting another baby sweater in white and a "newsboy cap" for a friend, but haven't done much knitting at all this week. I have been watching a series from BBC -- "Lark Rise to Candleford". I don't think it ever played here in the US, but I am surely enjoying it. Was it a winner in the UK?
> 
> 
> 
> I've not heard of Lark Rise to Candleford....can someone give a brief synopsis? I'm curious.
> Carol (IL)
> 
> Hope you enjoy Lark Rise to Candleford. My favorite seem ever one of series, Up here it has been shown twice.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Hope this helps....via google:

The series is set in the small Oxfordshire hamlet of Lark Rise and the wealthier neighbouring market town of Candleford towards the end of the 19th century. The series chronicles the daily lives of farm workers, craftsmen, and gentry, observing the characters in loving, boisterous, and competing communities of families, rivals, friends, and neighbours.

The narrative is seen through the eyes of a teenage girl, Laura Timmins (Olivia Hallinan), as she leaves Lark Rise to start a new life under the wing of her cousin, the independent and effervescent Dorcas Lane (Julia Sawalha), who is Post Mistress at the local Post Office in Candleford. Through these two characters, viewers experience the force of friendship as Laura and Dorcas see each other through the best and worst of times.


----------



## patocenizo

Dori Sage, how are you doing?


Dori Sage said:


> Just back from house sitting for my sister and BIL. They share a dog with their DD, SIL and GS (the kids live in the "addition". Dog sleeps there, my sis won't let it in the house b/c it pees in her house. So I had the dog, 7 giant goldfish to feed and then other niece brought her 25 yr old cat. Welcome to my menagerie. I left early this a.m.after feeding all - cleaning the cat box, etc. Drove home the 60 miles.
> 
> The braciole (beef olive) recipe sounds great. I'll try that.


----------



## Dori Sage

KateB said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was very confused this morning, there was a great big yellow thing in the sky. At first I thought it was a U.F.O., then I remembered it's called _The Sun!_
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> That's what that yellow thing is - it's here too and I was wondering! Just waiting for my 3 college friends (no, I'm not at college, we were there 42 years ago. Where does the time go!) to arrive for a day of eating, drinking, talking and laughing - we do a lot of laughing! I'm usualy exhausted by the time they go home late tonight. Who knew laughing could be so tiring! :lol:
> Hope everyone has a good weekend, I'll check in again tomorrow. Kate x
Click to expand...

Back at the beach waiting to see that big yellow thing in the sky.


----------



## cmaliza

Daralene,
Thanks for the summary of Lark Rise to Candleford. It does sound interesting. I'm going to try to find the book(s)...and wait for WTTW/WYCC to show it around here.
Carol (IL)


----------



## dandylion

NanaCaren said:


> I thought this was cute, kind of reminds me of...


I take umbrage to that, Nana Caren! 
Oh does that make me sound paranoid ? 
I just opened my mouth this morning to my nephew about his wife. I could have bitten my toungue off, but it was too late, it had already fallen from my brain, right out of my mouth!
When will I ever learn? dandy/sue


----------



## FireballDave

daralene said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you enjoyed London, there's something for everyone. I'm not a fan of the _Chunnel_ myself, I much prefer the ferry, there's somethging about seeing the white cliffs and channel sunsets can be spectacular.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Did you go to France or Belgium?? Makes me want to go back and do the ferry. Gorgeous photo. You are a talented photographer!!! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

On that trip I was coming back from Calais on France's _Cote d'Opale_ after going to the opening of a friend's exhibition.

I'm really lucky because I'm within a couple of hours of various ferryports with crossings to Denmark, Germany, France and Spain. Dover to Calais is the shortest, only 22 miles; the trip to Northern Spain takes over 24 hours each way from Portsmouth on a massive _cruise ferry_, a round trip makes a pleasant two-night breakband a chance to do some dolphin-watching as you cross the Bay of Biscay.

Dave


----------



## Dori Sage

Today is my delicious gd's 10th birthday. She was a Mother's Day present as she was born on Mother's Day. And Monday is my darling gs's 10th birthday. They are cousins. He is delicious as well.


----------



## jeanbess

thanks for the mouse in the windmill in old Amsterdam I enjoyed the song and pictures , I was born in Amsterdam


----------



## FireballDave

Vickie2249 said:


> Dave - I think you should have told all the ladies on here to take a look at Ronnie Hilton (the singer of "I Saw a Mouse") by searching for him on Google 'cos he was quite a heartthrob in his day, wasn't he? (After you, of course!!!) Lololol
> 
> Vickie xox


He was a very popular singer, I thought I'd let you all explore his charms!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

dandylion said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was cute, kind of reminds me of...
> 
> 
> 
> I take umbrage to that, Nana Caren!
> Oh does that make me sound paranoid ?
> I just opened my mouth this morning to my nephew about his wife. I could have bitten my toungue off, but it was too late, it had already fallen from my brain, right out of my mouth!
> When will I ever learn? dandy/sue
Click to expand...

I have. Even known to put my mouth In gear before the brain was engaged.


----------



## Dori Sage

FireballDave said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you enjoyed London, there's something for everyone. I'm not a fan of the _Chunnel_ myself, I much prefer the ferry, there's somethging about seeing the white cliffs and channel sunsets can be spectacular.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Did you go to France or Belgium?? Makes me want to go back and do the ferry. Gorgeous photo. You are a talented photographer!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On that trip I was coming back from Calais on France's _Cote d'Opale_ after going to the opening of a friend's exhibition.
> 
> I'm really lucky because I'm within a couple of hours of various ferryports with crossings to Denmark, Germany, France and Spain. Dover to Calais is the shortest, only 22 miles; the trip to Northern Spain takes over 24 hours each way from Portsmouth on a massive _cruise ferry_, a round trip makes a pleasant two-night breakband a chance to do some dolphin-watching as you cross the Bay of Biscay.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

One of the things I just love about Europe is the ease of travel and those wonderful overnight ferries. Took the ferry back and forth from Stockholm to Helsinki. Can't remember the name of the port from the west coast of Sweden to Denmark but took the hour ferry to Denmark and back. The ferry from Sweden to Germany, plus car, overnight. Like a very little cruise.


----------



## dandylion

Got a good laugh out of that one! 



FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was cute, kind of reminds me of...
> 
> 
> 
> ...undergraduates the whole world over!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was just being nice by not saying it. :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't have to mark their essays!
> 
> I've just been informed by one student that Richard Rogers has been designing buildings since the eighteenth century, he must be exhausted!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...


----------



## FireballDave

Dori Sage said:


> Today is my delicious gd's 10th birthday. She was a Mother's Day present as she was born on Mother's Day. And Monday is my darling gs's 10th birthday. They are cousins. He is delicious as well.


Happy Birthday to them both, I hope you all have a woderful weekend, with much celebrating!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

jeanbess said:


> thanks for the mouse in the windmill in old Amsterdam I enjoyed the song and pictures , I was born in Amsterdam


I'm glad you enjoyed it, I hope it brought back happy memories of the lovely city.

Dave


----------



## Joe P

Well, I am up finally, slept long and hard. Good to see our sun for the week end especially for Mom. She was not good yesterday but seems better today and will be here tomorrow for Mother's Day Dinner. 

Daralene, (I hope I spelled your name correctly) your high tea for your Aunt and she are lovely looking. Good for you and the rose was a nice touch, love the china and silver. I use to serve high teas in my B&B in Seattle, Washington when I owned a B&B on Capitol Hill.

Good morning or I should say good noon, I got up earlier but have been busy. I hope you all have a good week end with your Mothers. joe p


----------



## MrsB

Today (Sat) the skies are bonny and bright, beautiful weather. Suppose to be 80º here in Portland, OR. Got a bicycle for Mother's Day and I shall try pack a picnic lunch and ride to the park with my daughter. I have much reading to accomplish in my university class on Criminology and Criminal Justice, to get ready for a paper next week. As always, I am busier than a long-tailed cat in a rocking chair contest. But, the sunshine is slowing me down. I hope all moms have a wonderful day tomorrow and be thankful for your kids, as they are a blessing (most of the time). I'd like to leave with you a wonderfully composed piece of music by Sir Anthony Hopkins.

http://biggeekdad.com/2012/04/waltz-by-anthony-hopkins/


----------



## Joe P

:thumbup:


----------



## dandylion

That was absolutely wonderful. 
He, being the only man in the audieance with a hat on distracted me. I was so glad when he took it off. 
BUT, the waltz was so grand. dandy/sue



MrsB said:


> Today (Sat) the skies are bonny and bright, beautiful weather. Suppose to be 80º here in Portland, OR. Got a bicycle for Mother's Day and I shall try pack a picnic lunch and ride to the park with my daughter. I have much reading to accomplish in my university class on Criminology and Criminal Justice, to get ready for a paper next week. As always, I am busier than a long-tailed cat in a rocking chair contest. But, the sunshine is slowing me down. I hope all moms have a wonderful day tomorrow and be thankful for your kids, as they are a blessing (most of the time). I'd like to leave with you a wonderfully composed piece of music by Sir Anthony Hopkins.
> 
> http://biggeekdad.com/2012/04/waltz-by-anthony-hopkins/


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was cute, kind of reminds me of...
> 
> 
> 
> ...undergraduates the whole world over!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was just being nice by not saying it. :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't have to mark their essays!
> 
> I've just been informed by one student that Richard Rogers has been designing buildings since the eighteenth century, he must be exhausted!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol: Oh boy, I would think so! I'm glad I don't have to mark papers.
Click to expand...

thank you for the chuckle! good morning/evening/afternoon! getting another seafood pizza under way. Had a lovely time at the dance last night, although my ears are still ringing from the band! My goodness they rark up the sound nowadays!


----------



## mjs

FireballDave said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meebo1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can add a German version of the Beef Olive - there they are called Rouladen and have their own cut. Take your tenderised slice(s) of beef, spread mustard over one side, top with a slice of bacon, thins slices of onion, salt, pepper and a gherkin (pickle?) Roll up, secure with string or cocktail stick (you probably need more than one) brown in a little oil, add water and cook till tender. This can be done in the oven or on the hob. I tend to use my pressure cooker for speed. (and now I want some)
> 
> 
> 
> I've had that version in the Austrian Tyrol, very nice it is too! Thanks for reminding me.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one my Austrian friend made - he was married to a German, was cooked in wine and he always used a good wine. So delicious.
> 
> Dave, you always have me laughing out loud. Nice way to start the day. Today I have images in my mind of a room guarded with machine guns and barbed wire. Also, your ways of keeping your sons fit and keeping their routine. Now if only I was that disciplined. 1976 Drought. How the years go by so quickly, and the memories are so clear. About 13 yrs. ago I took the chunnel to see my sister, who was in London for a month. I said I would never take that, but I did it for my sister. Took a book to distract myself and before I knew it I was safely there and had a marvelous time exploring London and seeing fabulous theater. Still can't believe I did it though.
> 
> Dreamweaver, love the "no foo" story. LOL What memories. A lovely young lady, vegetarian, who had just moved to Germany from NYC went to the grocery store with her son and he had never tasted meat. She, being a foreigner, opened her mind a little and let him taste a sample being given out. He went through the store yelling "Mo Meat!!" Aren't kids the best.
> 
> Can't believe how quickly the moon went from being that huge, bright full moon to a half moon. Also, now it doesn't show till the wee hours of the morning. Out at 3am looking at the sky and it was high off the horizon but not straight up yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all need a place to which we can retreat, far from the _maddening_ crowd!
> 
> Glad you enjoyed London, there's something for everyone. I'm not a fan of the _Chunnel_ myself, I much prefer the ferry, there's somethging about seeing the white cliffs and channel sunsets can be spectacular.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I think a picture like this would be a great design for an afghan.


----------



## mjs

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a beautiful sunset. Thank you for posting it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, it was a beautiful evening when I was sailing back after nipping over for a couple of days. I like to sit out on deck for the crossing, the Dover Strait is the world's busiest international seaway, there's always something to see on the seventy-five minute journey.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

The ferry from Burlington, VT to NY is a gorgeous trip. Probably calmer than the Channel.


----------



## dandylion

Thanks, Dave. You were most helpful as usual. 
5mmdpns, I'm going to print your words re: picturing a pair of ears, and post it on my phone. Thanks, Sue


----------



## Lurker 2

FireballDave said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meebo1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can add a German version of the Beef Olive - there they are called Rouladen and have their own cut. Take your tenderised slice(s) of beef, spread mustard over one side, top with a slice of bacon, thins slices of onion, salt, pepper and a gherkin (pickle?) Roll up, secure with string or cocktail stick (you probably need more than one) brown in a little oil, add water and cook till tender. This can be done in the oven or on the hob. I tend to use my pressure cooker for speed. (and now I want some)
> 
> 
> 
> I've had that version in the Austrian Tyrol, very nice it is too! Thanks for reminding me.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one my Austrian friend made - he was married to a German, was cooked in wine and he always used a good wine. So delicious.
> 
> Dave, you always have me laughing out loud. Nice way to start the day. Today I have images in my mind of a room guarded with machine guns and barbed wire. Also, your ways of keeping your sons fit and keeping their routine. Now if only I was that disciplined. 1976 Drought. How the years go by so quickly, and the memories are so clear. About 13 yrs. ago I took the chunnel to see my sister, who was in London for a month. I said I would never take that, but I did it for my sister. Took a book to distract myself and before I knew it I was safely there and had a marvelous time exploring London and seeing fabulous theater. Still can't believe I did it though.
> 
> Dreamweaver, love the "no foo" story. LOL What memories. A lovely young lady, vegetarian, who had just moved to Germany from NYC went to the grocery store with her son and he had never tasted meat. She, being a foreigner, opened her mind a little and let him taste a sample being given out. He went through the store yelling "Mo Meat!!" Aren't kids the best.
> 
> Can't believe how quickly the moon went from being that huge, bright full moon to a half moon. Also, now it doesn't show till the wee hours of the morning. Out at 3am looking at the sky and it was high off the horizon but not straight up yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all need a place to which we can retreat, far from the _maddening_ crowd!
> 
> Glad you enjoyed London, there's something for everyone. I'm not a fan of the _Chunnel_ myself, I much prefer the ferry, there's somethging about seeing the white cliffs and channel sunsets can be spectacular.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

love the sunrise shot! or did I see it is actually a sunset!


----------



## Pontuf

Dreamweaver said:


> Artichokes - This is the crop we picked this week..... DH refers to it as lizard condo..... This guy forgot to change color.... Now I can chop it off at root and not worry if it doesn't come back.... Jealous girlfriend went on-line and bought seeds.... she is sharing so that i can plant one where I *want* it to grow....


OH MY. WOW!! These are amazing. Do you think I can grow these in Phoenix? We would love to try this. How long from first sprout to harvest?
My Italian MIL made the most delicious stuffed artichokes every Christmas and any special occasion.


----------



## Joe P

I finally got the vanilla cake in the oven, Thank God for Betty Crocker. I am sure y'all do everything from "scratch" so to speak and I usually do but a busy week with Mother and her ups and downs was more important. I loved the waltz thanks. joe


----------



## 5mmdpns

dandylion said:


> Thanks, Dave. You were most helpful as usual.
> 5mmdpns, I'm going to print your words re: picturing a pair of ears, and post it on my phone. Thanks, Sue


We all need to lend out our ears and get a pair back now and again!!


----------



## dandylion

Well said  sue


5mmdpns said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Dave. You were most helpful as usual.
> 5mmdpns, I'm going to print your words re: picturing a pair of ears, and post it on my phone. Thanks, Sue
> 
> 
> 
> We all need to lend out our ears and get a pair back now and again!!
Click to expand...


----------



## 81brighteyes

dandylion said:


> Sorry, Somehow I can't find the picture I was going to post here.
> Ok I found it finally. I love this dog, watching it's owner eat  Too funny


A new breed of "watch dog". Who needs Jenny Craig, Weight Watchers, etc., when you have a dog who makes sure you aren't cheating on your diet? Adorable.


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was cute, kind of reminds me of...
> 
> 
> 
> ...undergraduates the whole world over!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was just being nice by not saying it. :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't have to mark their essays!
> 
> I've just been informed by one student that Richard Rogers has been designing buildings since the eighteenth century, he must be exhausted!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol: Oh boy, I would think so! I'm glad I don't have to mark papers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank you for the chuckle! good morning/evening/afternoon! getting another seafood pizza under way. Had a lovely time at the dance last night, although my ears are still ringing from the band! My goodness they rark up the sound nowadays!
Click to expand...

Glad you had a good time at the Dance.


----------



## 81brighteyes

FireballDave said:


> I was very confused this morning, there was a great big yellow thing in the sky. At first I thought it was a U.F.O., then I remembered it's called _The Sun!_
> 
> Dave


Oh, that gave me a good laugh. Hope it stays there for awhile!!!
We have a "pinch in the sun" today here in my part of the world.


----------



## dandylion

That's a good interpretation. I'll forward that on to my friend who sent the picture.  sue



81brighteyes said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Somehow I can't find the picture I was going to post here.
> Ok I found it finally. I love this dog, watching it's owner eat  Too funny
> 
> 
> 
> A new breed of "watch dog". Who needs Jenny Craig, Weight Watchers, etc., when you have a dog who makes sure you aren't cheating on your diet? Adorable.
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

Pontuf said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Artichokes - This is the crop we picked this week..... DH refers to it as lizard condo..... This guy forgot to change color.... Now I can chop it off at root and not worry if it doesn't come back.... Jealous girlfriend went on-line and bought seeds.... she is sharing so that i can plant one where I *want* it to grow....
> 
> 
> 
> OH MY. WOW!! These are amazing. Do you think I can grow these in Phoenix? We would love to try this. How long from first sprout to harvest?
> My Italian MIL made the most delicious stuffed artichokes every Christmas and any special occasion.
Click to expand...

I have never had artichokes so please dont think that I am a dork or something. I need to ask why the fascination/craving for artichokes and how do you cook them. There are many recipes on the net but as I have no experience with them, I would prefer to hear from you cooks who make these dishes. What do I look for if I were to purchase them? Sometimes our little grocery stores get them in.


----------



## pammie1234

Good afternoon! I am supposed to be cleaning, but wanted to check the TP because I hate getting too far behind. Dave, your picture is beautiful. I envy all of you who live in such beautiful places. I'm in the suburb of Dallas, and there is still lots of concrete and city type atmosphere. We do have a very nice creek close by that helps give a county-like feel. We also have some very nice parks in our city. Guess my break should be over as I am caught up on the posts. I'll check back later.

Welcome to all the newbies! You will love the TP!


----------



## dandylion

This sort of looks like my place only it's those fuzzy little tree droppings  Looks like cotton balls flying around here. Sue



Sorlenna said:


> I was very excited to see that we were getting REAL rain for change...then this started. I hope my car is okay! It's about pea sized, but I wasn't expecting that at all. Still, it's water, so I shouldn't complain--the thunder is quite nice and sets the scene for making some home made rolls for supper (to go with the stew from last night's leftovers I put in the crock pot).
> 
> And how did it get to be Friday already?! I was thinking all day it was Thursday. Ah, well.
> 
> I'm working on a hat/sweater set that will hopefully be about a 3 or 4T size--will have to see how it works up and adjust if needed. So far, I'm still enjoying it. Here's to another good weekend for all!


----------



## Lurker 2

thank you NanaCaren! the pizza base has just beeped at me so I better go do something, we may have some day light in another hour, what is it? about 5 weeks to the shortest day. I am always glad when the days start to lengthen, even though the weather inevitably packs up. Happy Saturday to most!


----------



## wannabear

FireballDave said:


> _Lark Rise to Candleford_ was a huge hit in the UK, we like our historical dramas. The books are a good read too, it was a period of great social change and that's always fascinating.
> 
> Dave


I had seen the DVDs mentioned on Amazon but never checked to see if there were any books. I just looked and it sounds just perfect for me. I can read them while I wait for the market to all settle into HD and Blu Ray, because it's so sad to have a lot of movies around you can't watch any more.


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Artichokes - This is the crop we picked this week..... DH refers to it as lizard condo..... This guy forgot to change color.... Now I can chop it off at root and not worry if it doesn't come back.... Jealous girlfriend went on-line and bought seeds.... she is sharing so that i can plant one where I *want* it to grow....
> 
> 
> 
> OH MY. WOW!! These are amazing. Do you think I can grow these in Phoenix? We would love to try this. How long from first sprout to harvest?
> My Italian MIL made the most delicious stuffed artichokes every Christmas and any special occasion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never had artichokes so please dont think that I am a dork or something. I need to ask why the fascination/craving for artichokes and how do you cook them. There are many recipes on the net but as I have no experience with them, I would prefer to hear from you cooks who make these dishes. What do I look for if I were to purchase them? Sometimes our little grocery stores get them in.
Click to expand...

When I grew them in Christchurch, we boiled them for the stipulated time- about 45 minutes, pulled them apart, dipped the base of the leaf in butter, and sucked out the flesh, until you get to the 'choke' which needs a bit of dissection, but is delicious when you get to it. The DD says she only ever ate the butter!


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> thank you NanaCaren! the pizza base has just beeped at me so I better go do something, we may have some day light in another hour, what is it? about 5 weeks to the shortest day. I am always glad when the days start to lengthen, even though the weather inevitably packs up. Happy Saturday to most!


You are welcome. I know what you mean about longer days. Today I am at a craft fair with #1 daughter. I will be glad to get back home.


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: :roll: Happy Knitting--She is a Beautiful, gorgeous lady!! Table looks wonderful! (what is that strange black thing on the table?!?!?!?) Looks out of place!HAHAHAH 

Hope you had a wonderful time with High Tea.


----------



## Sorlenna

It must be the weekend for the first craft fairs of the season. My DD's friend picked her up early and they headed out for hers--it's just today, so not too exhausting, I hope.

I do like artichokes but have really only had them on pizza and mixed into a dip with Parmesan cheese--very tasty, in my opinion.

The kid hat is finished and I've started working out the sweater--still working on getting all those beads used up, too. Too back I can't put them in knitting (they're seed beads, so too small for yarn)!


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: Darelene--Work hard! Whoo! Wanted my DIL to come home and not worry about housework for a few days. Washed all the dogs bedding, vacuumed entire house, mopped kitchen floor, washed down staircase walls & kitchen door with some bleach water. You know with three children in the house staircases can accumulate a lot of wonderful hand prints and marks. Your warning is too late. Finally had to stop and give my back and wrist a rest. Only have a little bit left to do. Will do bathrooms Monday. It's ok I sure needed the exercise!! Besides running to Drs. all week, have been watching a lot of movies on NetFlix. So i better get on and finish catching up with TP. 

Thank all of you for your prayers and concern during my DH spell of ill health. It sure means a lot to share trouble times with friends and they stand by you.

Any word yet from Martin Keith. i sure wish one of his family would get on and check his computer, to let us know if he's ok. 

Sam, I am going to slice me and apple and spread it with peanut butter. Would you like some???


----------



## daralene

cmaliza said:


> Daralene,
> Thanks for the summary of Lark Rise to Candleford. It does sound interesting. I'm going to try to find the book(s)...and wait for WTTW/WYCC to show it around here.
> Carol (IL)


If you can't find it, I got it on Netflix.


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: :roll: Dave--how did you know what I needed to see while I was sitting here resting?? That sunset is breath taking. i could just sit here and gaze for an hour or so. Thanks for sharing the beauty of nature.


----------



## daralene

carol's gifts said:


> :lol: Darelene--Work hard! Whoo! Wanted my DIL to come home and not worry about housework for a few days. Washed all the dogs bedding, vacuumed entire house, mopped kitchen floor, washed down staircase walls & kitchen door with some bleach water. You know with three children in the house staircases can accumulate a lot of wonderful hand prints and marks. Your warning is too late. Finally had to stop and give my back and wrist a rest. Only have a little bit left to do. Will do bathrooms Monday. It's ok I sure needed the exercise!! Besides running to Drs. all week, have been watching a lot of movies on NetFlix. So i better get on and finish catching up with TP.
> 
> Thank all of you for your prayers and concern during my DH spell of ill health. It sure means a lot to share trouble times with friends and they stand by you.
> 
> Any word yet from Martin Keith. i sure wish one of his family would get on and check his computer, to let us know if he's ok.
> 
> Sam, I am going to slice me and apple and spread it with peanut butter. Would you like some???


You are sooooo ahead of me. I got to the grocery store and got some dishes in the dishwasher. Now I am ready for a nap. My goodness, can you send some of that energy this way. I sure need the exercise. Looks like you did it for me. Aw shucks....it doesn't work that way does it.

I started the Tea Party just the day that Martin Keith was saying he was having trouble swallowing and people were asking him to please go to the doctor. Along with volunteering in the NICU, I did Radiation and Chemo and helped with the Head and Neck cancer support group. It sure would be a relief to hear from him and I know especially for all of you who have been TP friends with him.


----------



## carol's gifts

FireballDave said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :XD: :lol:  Soo funny!! We saw it yesterday. How did you ever get the gannets up at 6:00am on a morning that is not school???I think I am finally going to bed soon. Messed up my sleep by taking a nap earlier! Have a great day and will talk later.
> 
> 
> 
> They get up for swim training every day, I keep telling them it's dangerous to break the routine because it upsets the body. It works on them, I nearly even convinced myself!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told my older children that, they still get up at the same time every day. The younger ones not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it works because I'm up at six most mornings myself, they follow my lead; of course, vaccuuming the landing carpets outside their bedrooms might have something to do with it!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :XD: :XD: :XD: You keep me rolling in laughter! Now tell me a funny way to get my husework done instead of staying on TP!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Delegate!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Who my Husband or the Huge German Shepherd??? No one here but me to clean up, unless you're going to take the fast jet and help me. On second thought---you do help me by keeping me laughing while I press thru to get finished. You are sooooo hilarious!! No ceiling falling around here! :XD: :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: Blueberrymania-Hope your Mother's Day is full of Sunshine and laughter as well.

For all the ladies out there, can we give a shout out to Dave, Sam, and Joe for making our whole year Mothers Day??? Thanks guys!!


----------



## FireballDave

carol's gifts said:


> :lol: Blueberrymania-Hope your Mother's Day is full of Sunshine and laughter as well.
> 
> For all the ladies out there, can we give a shout out to Dave, Sam, and Joe for making our whole year Mothers Day??? Thanks guys!!


Thank you, I only post a greeting on a Friday evening, but it's all the great contributors who really make the Tea Parties work.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

carol's gifts said:


> :lol: :roll: Dave--how did you know what I needed to see while I was sitting here resting?? That sunset is breath taking. i could just sit here and gaze for an hour or so. Thanks for sharing the beauty of nature.


Thank you, it really was a stunning sight.

Dave


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: :roll:  Dori Sage--Yes, I will eat my heart out!!! Love the ocean, waterways, rivers, lakes , streams, ponds, baths--Wish I was sitting there with you on that beautiful California coast. I was amazed to see the pacific coast-such a difference than the Atlantic coast;however BOTH are as equally beautiful!!!


----------



## daralene

carol's gifts said:


> :lol: :roll: Happy Knitting--She is a Beautiful, gorgeous lady!! Table looks wonderful! (what is that strange black thing on the table?!?!?!?) Looks out of place!HAHAHAH
> 
> Hope you had a wonderful time with High Tea.


LOL ...I went back and checked and here it is someone's phone. I had invited my aunt's friend and her two adopted daughters. I'm sort of adopted too as she let me live with her for a year and here she was a newlywed. Of course her daughters and friend and includes me, all had cell phones. Aunt Mill was the only one without one. Good thing we didn't all have them on the table, but I had mine taking the pictures.

Sorry the photos aren't better quality.


----------



## carol's gifts

:x :roll: dandylion--OH NO!! I try not to do that-I don't like the taste of Tongue or Shoe Leather!!HAHA Let's just count it up as well someone had to tell him, right??HAHAHA


----------



## dandylion

You keep me rolling in laughter! Now tell me a funny way to get my husework done instead of staying on TP!!


Delegate!

Dave


Dave, I tried delegating to Izzy ------ She's taking it under advisement.  Sue


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol:  Dave-sounds like you have the life of Riley, I mean DAVE!!!! That was one good thing when we were stationed in Germany we were pretty centrally located in Kaiserslautern, to other places. My neighbor and I did take a three day jaunt to London. Actually was only in London about 3/4 of a day. We sure packed in a lot during that time. Saw Changing of the guards will on Tour bus. Went inside the Hilton just for the fun of it, Traders Vic, Natural History Museum, Piccadilly circle-(Got into Soho by mistake and had a guy following us.) Probably a pickpocket. Had to get the Bobby to help us lose him. High Tea at the Ritz, walked around Harrod's and saw a marching band inside the store advertising a sale!! Found out to late could have went and seen Yul Brenner-in THE KING AND I at the London Palitum. Too late for us to make it then and make our coach back to the ferry. I believe we left from Keil, Germany port. Had a blast!! Her husband watched my 3 children as well as their's. They were all about the same ages and were friends. We lived upstairs from them. Wonderful trip I will never forget. Actually, the country singer Kitty Wells was her great aunt. She was a blast---same kinda funloving person as you are.


----------



## carol's gifts

:wink: Dori Sage--Tell them both Happy Birthday from TP. 10 years old what a terrific age. I know they know what a special aunt they have right??


----------



## dandylion

Lovely ladies, and sweet occasion. Looks like fun. Sue



daralene said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :roll: Happy Knitting--She is a Beautiful, gorgeous lady!! Table looks wonderful! (what is that strange black thing on the table?!?!?!?) Looks out of place!HAHAHAH
> 
> Hope you had a wonderful time with High Tea.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL ...I went back and checked and here it is someone's phone. I had invited my aunt's friend and her two adopted daughters. I'm sort of adopted too as she let me live with her for a year and here she was a newlywed. Of course her daughters and friend and includes me, all had cell phones. Aunt Mill was the only one without one. Good thing we didn't all have them on the table, but I had mine taking the pictures.
> 
> Sorry the photos aren't better quality.
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

dandylion said:


> You keep me rolling in laughter! Now tell me a funny way to get my husework done instead of staying on TP!!
> 
> Delegate!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Dave, I tried delegating to Izzy ------ She's taking it under advisement.  Sue


 that is cute.


----------



## dandylion

carol's gifts said:


> :x :roll: dandylion--OH NO!! I try not to do that-I don't like the taste of Tongue or Shoe Leather!!HAHA Let's just count it up as well someone had to tell him, right??HAHAHA


I'm getting pretty used to the taste of it by now (70 yrs old)  Sue


----------



## Lurker 2

FireballDave said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: Blueberrymania-Hope your Mother's Day is full of Sunshine and laughter as well.
> 
> For all the ladies out there, can we give a shout out to Dave, Sam, and Joe for making our whole year Mothers Day??? Thanks guys!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, I only post a greeting on a Friday evening, but it's all the great contributors who really make the Tea Parties work.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

And keep the conversation rolling! what would we do without your kind comments!?


----------



## jmai5421

Dori Sage said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meebo1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can add a German version of the Beef Olive - there they are called Rouladen and have their own cut. Take your tenderised slice(s) of beef, spread mustard over one side, top with a slice of bacon, thins slices of onion, salt, pepper and a gherkin (pickle?) Roll up, secure with string or cocktail stick (you probably need more than one) brown in a little oil, add water and cook till tender. This can be done in the oven or on the hob. I tend to use my pressure cooker for speed. (and now I want some)
> 
> 
> 
> This is more the version I remember mom making but never thought to use a pressure cooker.. Now I *am* getting hungry.... Not a good thing at 2 in the morning....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I'm going to have to get a pressure cooker. Maybe one to use in the microwave?
Click to expand...

I have been thinking of a pressure cooker since Christmas. I asked for one. but didn't get it. I think that I will just buy myself one and I love rouladen. Perfect for supper if I hadn't already started pulled pork in the crock pot for sandwiches.


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: Joe P.--Thanks!! Hope you have a special time with your mother. I was wondering if you had taken an extended siesta! I've got to finish and get back or I won't get all my projects completed. Just had to stop and make some lunch for DH as he's watching Rocky with Sylvester Stallone.


----------



## Sorlenna

I have a pressure cooker my mom gave me years ago and had forgotten about...hmm...now, if beef doesn't cost an arm and a leg, maybe this is one I'll try as well. We will probably go shopping tomorrow, so I'll have to check it out. This afternoon I'm making more empanadas--peach and pumpkin (not together) this time.


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meebo1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can add a German version of the Beef Olive - there they are called Rouladen and have their own cut. Take your tenderised slice(s) of beef, spread mustard over one side, top with a slice of bacon, thins slices of onion, salt, pepper and a gherkin (pickle?) Roll up, secure with string or cocktail stick (you probably need more than one) brown in a little oil, add water and cook till tender. This can be done in the oven or on the hob. I tend to use my pressure cooker for speed. (and now I want some)
> 
> 
> 
> This is more the version I remember mom making but never thought to use a pressure cooker.. Now I *am* getting hungry.... Not a good thing at 2 in the morning....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I'm going to have to get a pressure cooker. Maybe one to use in the microwave?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been thinking of a pressure cooker since Christmas. I asked for one. but didn't get it. I think that I will just buy myself one and I love rouladen. Perfect for supper if I hadn't already started pulled pork in the crock pot for sandwiches.
Click to expand...

i recently bought one of these programmable pressure cookers, it is hard now to imagine life without it. DH adores many of the cheaper cuts of meat, and it has got me out of many awkward situations, when I have under-estimated his appetite.


----------



## dandylion

Thanks, Nana C , I accidentally closed her in the pantry this morning, because she is so nosy, and slips into the only 2 rooms that have closed doors as soon as they are open. If I'm busy looking for something I don't see her get in there sometimes. She sure let me know about it aftre 5 minutes or so. I thought someone was knocking at my door. Well someone actually was, I guess  Sue



NanaCaren said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep me rolling in laughter! Now tell me a funny way to get my husework done instead of staying on TP!!
> 
> Delegate!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Dave, I tried delegating to Izzy ------ She's taking it under advisement.  Sue
> 
> 
> 
> that is cute.
Click to expand...


----------



## mjs

Sorlenna said:


> It must be the weekend for the first craft fairs of the season. My DD's friend picked her up early and they headed out for hers--it's just today, so not too exhausting, I hope.
> 
> I do like artichokes but have really only had them on pizza and mixed into a dip with Parmesan cheese--very tasty, in my opinion.
> 
> The kid hat is finished and I've started working out the sweater--still working on getting all those beads used up, too. Too back I can't put them in knitting (they're seed beads, so too small for yarn)!


My neighbor makes a hot artichoke dip that we love.


----------



## carol's gifts

:-D  MrsB--That was awesome!Had no idea Anthony Hopkins was a composer. Loved your avatar of the knitting kitten also. 

Where else but TP can we sit in our own home, go around the world in pictures and songs, and music!! What a fabulous Mother's Day weekend this has turned out to be!! Thanks to you all.


----------



## carol's gifts

:wink: :lol: myfanwy--Are you just getting up and around?? Haven't seen you on here today. I keep trying to get finished but just too much good company on TP to quit!! Have a Happy Mother's Day even if ya'll have already had it-make this another one!!


----------



## Lurker 2

To add to our collection of 'sunrise' photos, this morning it was a very delicate pink- now almost completely overcast!

Hi, Carol!


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> To add to our collection of 'sunrise' photos, this morning it was a very delicate pink- now almost completely overcast!
> 
> Hi, Carol!


Wow that is beautiful


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: Dave I agree about it takes all of us to make it work. I was thinking how much time you give to get the TP up and running every week, with the help of Sam also. It isn't just merely posting it and getting it going. Thanks for being so humble, but we all know it takes alot and too keep us all in stitches is worth it!!!


----------



## FireballDave

myfanwy said:


> To add to our collection of 'sunrise' photos, this morning it was a very delicate pink- now almost completely overcast!
> 
> Hi, Carol!


Lovely photo, thanks for sharing. The sunset here is very disappointing this evening. Too much rain over the past few weeks, there isn't much dust in the atmosphere to bounce the light around.

Dave


----------



## jmai5421

5mmdpns said:


> meebo1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can add a German version of the Beef Olive - there they are called Rouladen and have their own cut. Take your tenderised slice(s) of beef, spread mustard over one side, top with a slice of bacon, thins slices of onion, salt, pepper and a gherkin (pickle?) Roll up, secure with string or cocktail stick (you probably need more than one) brown in a little oil, add water and cook till tender. This can be done in the oven or on the hob. I tend to use my pressure cooker for speed. (and now I want some)
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: The Icelandic people make another version called Rullupylsa. This recipe uses lamb or pork. My mother always makes it with beef.
> 
> This is a good way of using up cuts of meat that are often considered inferior because of their high fat content. This sausage is generally used as a topping for bread.
> 
> 1 kg mutton, pork or beef flanks (the soft, layered belly meat) and fatty scraps of meat. Mutton or pork is best.
> 2-3 tsp salt
> 1/2 tsp saltpeter (optional)
> 1 tsp sugar
> 1 tsp ginger
> 1/2 tsp ground pepper
> 1 tbs onion, finely chopped
> 
> Wash and dry the meat. If it contains ribs, remove them. Beat with a meat mallet to soften. Cut the largest piece into a square or rectangular shape, large enough to roll up. Cut the rest up in strips. Rub the spices and sugar on one side of the meat and arrange the meat strips on top. Roll up tightly, taking care to obtain an even thickness. Hold together with a fork or some toothpicks, and sew closed with twine. Start at the middle and work towards the ends. Truss up with more twine. Rub with a mixture of salt and saltpeter (3 tbs salt and 1 tbs saltpeter). Preserve by freezing, salting or smoking (leave out the onion and use less spice if smoking).
> 
> Cook for 1 1/2 to 3 hours, depending on size. The sausage is done when it can be easily pierced through with a pin (use a slender knitting pin). When it's done, it should be pressed - place on a cutting board, put another cutting board on top and weigh down with something heavy. Keep it pressed until cold. Cut into thin slices and serve on bread.
Click to expand...

The Norwegians have something like this called Rullupolsa(sp).
I have made it using flank steak butterflied or sliced almost in two. Then I add some pork scraps, just a few fatty scraps, the spices, onion etc. Roll it up, wind a string around and tie. Then boil for 1-2 hours or more. Then press between two plates with something heavy on top. I then slice it and make open faced sandwiches for smorbord. Yum.


----------



## carol's gifts

daralene said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :roll: Happy Knitting--She is a Beautiful, gorgeous lady!! Table looks wonderful! (what is that strange black thing on the table?!?!?!?) Looks out of place!HAHAHAH
> 
> Hope you had a wonderful time with High Tea.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL ...I went back and checked and here it is someone's phone. I had invited my aunt's friend and her two adopted daughters. I'm sort of adopted too as she let me live with her for a year and here she was a newlywed. Of course her daughters and friend and includes me, all had cell phones. Aunt Mill was the only one without one. Good thing we didn't all have them on the table, but I had mine taking the pictures.
> 
> Sorry the photos aren't better quality.
Click to expand...

What a Beautiful picture. Hs anyone ever told you-you favor her ? Well you do. I see it in the mouth, eyes, and smile!! Two beautiful, graceful ladies. Looks like ya had a terrific time-how special that must have been for her.


----------



## pammie1234

It is so amazing that the people on this tea party, from all over the world, who the majority of us have never met, or seen pictures of, can brighten our day! I just love this. Thank you, Dave, for starting it every week!


----------



## carol's gifts

myfanwy said:


> To add to our collection of 'sunrise' photos, this morning it was a very delicate pink- now almost completely overcast!
> 
> Hi, Carol!


The colors in the sky are so soft and yet profound. I love this pic as well. Thanks for sharing. One more page and I ahve to get back to finishing up my task at hand. My DIL just called and said they are in Atlanta, Ga. have a free night so they are going to stay there tonight. They want to go zip lining tomorrow, but calls for severe thuderstorms around Chattanoga, Tn. Hope they get to go, if not she said they would do something else.


----------



## jmai5421

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :XD: :lol:  Soo funny!! We saw it yesterday. How did you ever get the gannets up at 6:00am on a morning that is not school???I think I am finally going to bed soon. Messed up my sleep by taking a nap earlier! Have a great day and will talk later.
> 
> 
> 
> They get up for swim training every day, I keep telling them it's dangerous to break the routine because it upsets the body. It works on them, I nearly even convinced myself!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told my older children that, they still get up at the same time every day. The younger ones not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it works because I'm up at six most mornings myself, they follow my lead; of course, vaccuuming the landing carpets outside their bedrooms might have something to do with it!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I remember having my boyfriend(now husband) stay at our cottage in Wabasha. He was still sleeping in a downstairs bedroom late in the morning. We were used to getting up early in the morning. Dad wouldn't let us sleep in, there was work to be done! My younger sisters pre teens and young teens at the time(3 sisters) decided to wake him up by lighting off some firecrackers right outside his bedroom window. I think that he rose quickly. Mom and I heard it in the kitchen and figured out what happened and were laughing so hard. The girls should have been punished for having fireworks(illegal in MN) but they probably got them from my brothers and would have claimed innocent.


----------



## carol's gifts

Well back to work!! I finally caught up.Will talk later!! Ya behave yourselves while I'm gone. I know --that takes all the fun out of it, right???


----------



## 5mmdpns

jmai5421 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meebo1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can add a German version of the Beef Olive - there they are called Rouladen and have their own cut. Take your tenderised slice(s) of beef, spread mustard over one side, top with a slice of bacon, thins slices of onion, salt, pepper and a gherkin (pickle?) Roll up, secure with string or cocktail stick (you probably need more than one) brown in a little oil, add water and cook till tender. This can be done in the oven or on the hob. I tend to use my pressure cooker for speed. (and now I want some)
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: The Icelandic people make another version called Rullupylsa. This recipe uses lamb or pork. My mother always makes it with beef.
> 
> This is a good way of using up cuts of meat that are often considered inferior because of their high fat content. This sausage is generally used as a topping for bread.
> 
> 1 kg mutton, pork or beef flanks (the soft, layered belly meat) and fatty scraps of meat. Mutton or pork is best.
> 2-3 tsp salt
> 1/2 tsp saltpeter (optional)
> 1 tsp sugar
> 1 tsp ginger
> 1/2 tsp ground pepper
> 1 tbs onion, finely chopped
> 
> Wash and dry the meat. If it contains ribs, remove them. Beat with a meat mallet to soften. Cut the largest piece into a square or rectangular shape, large enough to roll up. Cut the rest up in strips. Rub the spices and sugar on one side of the meat and arrange the meat strips on top. Roll up tightly, taking care to obtain an even thickness. Hold together with a fork or some toothpicks, and sew closed with twine. Start at the middle and work towards the ends. Truss up with more twine. Rub with a mixture of salt and saltpeter (3 tbs salt and 1 tbs saltpeter). Preserve by freezing, salting or smoking (leave out the onion and use less spice if smoking).
> 
> Cook for 1 1/2 to 3 hours, depending on size. The sausage is done when it can be easily pierced through with a pin (use a slender knitting pin). When it's done, it should be pressed - place on a cutting board, put another cutting board on top and weigh down with something heavy. Keep it pressed until cold. Cut into thin slices and serve on bread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Norwegians have something like this called Rullupolsa(sp).
> I have made it using flank steak butterflied or sliced almost in two. Then I add some pork scraps, just a few fatty scraps, the spices, onion etc. Roll it up, wind a string around and tie. Then boil for 1-2 hours or more. Then press between two plates with something heavy on top. I then slice it and make open faced sandwiches for smorbord. Yum.
Click to expand...

I think that this was a common thing with the Nordic countries. Some of the ingredients may differ slightly but it is essentially the same thing. I know some use a lot of the same seasonings as for poultry along with onion/garlic/breadcrumbs and etc. It is commonly said among them that the dish has the same name but the ingredients are passed down in each family so as many families there are, that is the number of rullapylsas to be made.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> To add to our collection of 'sunrise' photos, this morning it was a very delicate pink- now almost completely overcast!
> 
> Hi, Carol!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that is beautiful
Click to expand...

Thank you!
you have to be rather fast and nimble to get the photos- I can see around my computer desk, a rough idea of what is happening in the east, I keep the camera handy- cloud formations change so quickly!


----------



## Lurker 2

FireballDave said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> To add to our collection of 'sunrise' photos, this morning it was a very delicate pink- now almost completely overcast!
> 
> Hi, Carol!
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely photo, thanks for sharing. The sunset here is very disappointing this evening. Too much rain over the past few weeks, there isn't much dust in the atmosphere to bounce the light around.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

thanks Dave- I would not wish it on them, but we need more fires in Australia, or volcanoes in Indonesia, to get the good colours!


----------



## jmai5421

cmaliza said:


> Daralene,
> Thanks for the summary of Lark Rise to Candleford. It does sound interesting. I'm going to try to find the book(s)...and wait for WTTW/WYCC to show it around here.
> Carol (IL)


Thank you also for the summery. I am going to see if I can get it for my Nook from one of the libraries. We are way up in the North Country. The closest library is an hour away in Grand Rapids. I would have to make the trip to get the book, read it and then make the trip to return it. I have a love hate relationship with some of the new electronics but I love my Nook.


----------



## jmai5421

Dori Sage said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you enjoyed London, there's something for everyone. I'm not a fan of the _Chunnel_ myself, I much prefer the ferry, there's somethging about seeing the white cliffs and channel sunsets can be spectacular.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Did you go to France or Belgium?? Makes me want to go back and do the ferry. Gorgeous photo. You are a talented photographer!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On that trip I was coming back from Calais on France's _Cote d'Opale_ after going to the opening of a friend's exhibition.
> 
> I'm really lucky because I'm within a couple of hours of various ferryports with crossings to Denmark, Germany, France and Spain. Dover to Calais is the shortest, only 22 miles; the trip to Northern Spain takes over 24 hours each way from Portsmouth on a massive _cruise ferry_, a round trip makes a pleasant two-night breakband a chance to do some dolphin-watching as you cross the Bay of Biscay.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of the things I just love about Europe is the ease of travel and those wonderful overnight ferries. Took the ferry back and forth from Stockholm to Helsinki. Can't remember the name of the port from the west coast of Sweden to Denmark but took the hour ferry to Denmark and back. The ferry from Sweden to Germany, plus car, overnight. Like a very little cruise.
Click to expand...

Was that Malmo. Sweden? We(my DD's and I) took a ferry from Germany through Denmark and on to Malmo Sweden. We were actually on a train and the train went on the ferry. We were on our way to Oslo and Bergen and my grandfathers birthplace Kongsvinger. We visited second cousins and a first cousin in Knarvik near Bergen. It was an awesome trip. Never got to the UK. Spent a lot of time in Germany as my #1DD was a student for a year at Stutgart(sp) in Germany. From Stutgart to Berlin for a week or so and then on to Norway.


----------



## FireballDave

pammie1234 said:


> It is so amazing that the people on this tea party, from all over the world, who the majority of us have never met, or seen pictures of, can brighten our day! I just love this. Thank you, Dave, for starting it every week!


My pleasure, this was the original intention, a pleasant virtual drawing room for friends to pass the time of day over a cuppa.

Dave


----------



## Joe P

thank you for thanking me, Sam and Dave. I feel honored to mentioned in the same sentence as they. Mom's vanilla cake came out and cooled already and I frosted it and put a lid on the pan for tomorrow. I have it up high so I won't be tempted to piece at it. who knows what evil lurks. joe p



carol's gifts said:


> :lol: Blueberrymania-Hope your Mother's Day is full of Sunshine and laughter as well.
> 
> For all the ladies out there, can we give a shout out to Dave, Sam, and Joe for making our whole year Mothers Day??? Thanks guys!!


----------



## FireballDave

myfanwy said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> To add to our collection of 'sunrise' photos, this morning it was a very delicate pink- now almost completely overcast!
> 
> Hi, Carol!
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely photo, thanks for sharing. The sunset here is very disappointing this evening. Too much rain over the past few weeks, there isn't much dust in the atmosphere to bounce the light around.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks Dave- I would not wish it on them, but we need more fires in Australia, or volcanoes in Indonesia, to get the good colours!
Click to expand...

Many of those wonderful skies painted by Turner were the result of Krakatoa in 1883 which threw dust so high into the atmosphere that it circled the globe and changed the climate.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

dandylion said:


> Thanks, Nana C , I accidentally closed her in the pantry this morning, because she is so nosy, and slips into the only 2 rooms that have closed doors as soon as they are open. If I'm busy looking for something I don't see her get in there sometimes. She sure let me know about it aftre 5 minutes or so. I thought someone was knocking at my door. Well someone actually was, I guess  Sue
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep me rolling in laughter! Now tell me a funny way to get my husework done instead of staying on TP!!
> 
> Delegate!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Dave, I tried delegating to Izzy ------ She's taking it under advisement.  Sue
> 
> 
> 
> that is cute.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Aren't cats wonderful that way? Sox does the same thing he is always getting shut in one of the rooms.


----------



## jmai5421

Thank you for the beautiful sunset or was it sunrise pictures. Both Dave's and Mcfawny's. I love pictures especially the ones of the high tea. Your aunt looks like a neat lady.
I have some pictures I need to show, but not today. We are up North at the cabin. We have the bird feeders out and have an abundance of birds. The eagle is back on his perch. Right now it is goldfinches. I can sit on the deck 3 feet away knitting and they just keep eating. A little further out we have grape jelly for the tanagers, flickers and orioles. I got a picture of the male oriole. He is such a bright orange. My DH did see a ruby throated hummingbird yesterday. I put out the nectar today. The feeder is at our diningroom window. They come even if we are there or not. They don't seem to be afraid.
Today has been a beautiful day warm and sunny. Except for a couple of walks(3mi) and some very light housecleaning I have been on the deck watching the lake and wildlife and knitting. It is walleye fishing opener in MN so the lake is full of fishermen. They are quiet, no jet skiis or loud motorboats. The wind is just picking up so I came in to catch up on the TP. I have missed a couple of weeks while waiting for internet hookup but will catch up with some of the old posts.
Have a great Mothers Day tomorrow.


----------



## NanaCaren

I am finally back home from the Craft Fair, what a long day. I think I got too much sun, not going to be a fun night.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> I am finally back home from the Craft Fair, what a long day. I think I got too much sun, not going to be a fun night.


Was it a good craft fair? I hope you didn't catch the sun too badly, a couple of glasses of cider can be helpful, very cooling and it seems to calm things down.

Dave


----------



## Joe P

We are one house back from Lake McQueeney and you are right the jet skis and the motor boats are horrendous, we almost bought on the lake but when we came out here I heard the noise and I am sure it is much worse than your lake and decided to buy one house back and that has made a big difference. Our friends let us use the lake if we were wanting to but we don't, no sailing on this lake. We are not motor boat people or ski jet people we like the serene sound of the wind in the sails. There is not enough wind here. I sold my little 22 footer when I left Seattle. 

The proudest days in a man's life is when he buys his sail boat and when he sells it. joe p


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am finally back home from the Craft Fair, what a long day. I think I got too much sun, not going to be a fun night.
> 
> 
> 
> Was it a good craft fair? I hope you didn't catch the sun too badly, a couple of glasses of cider can be helpful, very cooling and it seems to calm things down.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

It was pretty good for being so early in the season. Most of my craft stuff and Elishia's baked goods sold. I was happy. The proceeds are going to Relay For Life. I'll put vinegar on the burns. Cider does sound good for the insides.


----------



## wannabear

Aloe is good for sunburn, too.


----------



## Lurker 2

FireballDave said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> To add to our collection of 'sunrise' photos, this morning it was a very delicate pink- now almost completely overcast!
> 
> Hi, Carol!
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely photo, thanks for sharing. The sunset here is very disappointing this evening. Too much rain over the past few weeks, there isn't much dust in the atmosphere to bounce the light around.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks Dave- I would not wish it on them, but we need more fires in Australia, or volcanoes in Indonesia, to get the good colours!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many of those wonderful skies painted by Turner were the result of Krakatoa in 1883 which threw dust so high into the atmosphere that it circled the globe and changed the climate.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Had not put that sum together, thanks for the insight! I
hope, if I ever get to London, to see some of the Turner collection.


----------



## Dori Sage

carol's gifts said:


> :lol: :roll:  Dori Sage--Yes, I will eat my heart out!!! Love the ocean, waterways, rivers, lakes , streams, ponds, baths--Wish I was sitting there with you on that beautiful California coast. I was amazed to see the pacific coast-such a difference than the Atlantic coast;however BOTH are as equally beautiful!!!


It is lovely here, however, I finally talked myself into going to the pool today, but it is only 61 degrees out and no sun - heavy clouds. Don't think I'm going swimming today. Oh shucks, I'll just have to stay in and knit.


----------



## NanaCaren

wannabear said:


> Aloe is good for sunburn, too.


That goes on after the vinegar.


----------



## Dori Sage

daralene said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :roll: Happy Knitting--She is a Beautiful, gorgeous lady!! Table looks wonderful! (what is that strange black thing on the table?!?!?!?) Looks out of place!HAHAHAH
> 
> Hope you had a wonderful time with High Tea.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL ...I went back and checked and here it is someone's phone. I had invited my aunt's friend and her two adopted daughters. I'm sort of adopted too as she let me live with her for a year and here she was a newlywed. Of course her daughters and friend and includes me, all had cell phones. Aunt Mill was the only one without one. Good thing we didn't all have them on the table, but I had mine taking the pictures.
> 
> Sorry the photos aren't better quality.
Click to expand...

You are so blessed to have her. I am now that next generation. All my aunts, uncles, most cousins, parents are gone. Give her a big hug from me.


----------



## Dori Sage

carol's gifts said:


> :wink: Dori Sage--Tell them both Happy Birthday from TP. 10 years old what a terrific age. I know they know what a special aunt they have right??


Im their grandmother. I also have 12 year olds that are 8 days apart. Their b'days are at the end of summer.


----------



## mjs

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am finally back home from the Craft Fair, what a long day. I think I got too much sun, not going to be a fun night.
> 
> 
> 
> Was it a good craft fair? I hope you didn't catch the sun too badly, a couple of glasses of cider can be helpful, very cooling and it seems to calm things down.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was pretty good for being so early in the season. Most of my craft stuff and Elishia's baked goods sold. I was happy. The proceeds are going to Relay For Life. I'll put vinegar on the burns. Cider does sound good for the insides.
Click to expand...

Glycerine and rosewater for sun exposure.


----------



## Lurker 2

wannabear said:


> Aloe is good for sunburn, too.


I can vouch for that! Use it on almost any painful spot!


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aloe is good for sunburn, too.
> 
> 
> 
> I can vouch for that! Use it on almost any painful spot!
Click to expand...

I use aloe for most things. I have the fastest results with vinegar or cold black tea for sun burns.


----------



## mjs

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aloe is good for sunburn, too.
> 
> 
> 
> I can vouch for that! Use it on almost any painful spot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I use aloe for most things. I have the fastest results with vinegar or cold black tea for sun burns.
Click to expand...

Good information


----------



## Lurker 2

Had not encountered tea for sunburn before- good to know!


----------



## NanaCaren

mjs said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aloe is good for sunburn, too.
> 
> 
> 
> I can vouch for that! Use it on almost any painful spot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I use aloe for most things. I have the fastest results with vinegar or cold black tea for sun burns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good information
Click to expand...

Mom taught all of us this when we were younger. I have used it for all my children and grandchildren. The tea does need to be strong. I use cider vinegar but any vinegar works.


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> Had not encountered tea for sunburn before- good to know!


I make strong black tea soak a towel in it and apply to effected area.


----------



## Joe P

I thought y'all meant you were drinking vinegar and tea. !

i never heard of this for sun burns. hum... I will have to pass that on.



NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had not encountered tea for sunburn before- good to know!
> 
> 
> 
> I make strong black tea soak a towel in it and apply to effected area.
Click to expand...


----------



## mjs

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had not encountered tea for sunburn before- good to know!
> 
> 
> 
> I make strong black tea soak a towel in it and apply to effected area.
Click to expand...

I think it's the tannic acid in tea. It's beginning to come back to me from my elderly relatives' wisdom.


----------



## iamsam

shepherd - welcome to the tea party - please join in often and if you have a favorite recipe you might share it - not sure if we love to eat more than knit but we do love food.

sam



shepherd said:


> Never got involved with the tea party before (not this one!) - will be missing the sunshine here in PA BUT will get a lot of knitting done as I sit w/DH at a craft show with his hand engraving all day (and half of tomorrow). Ah, what we do for those we love.


----------



## NanaCaren

mjs said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had not encountered tea for sunburn before- good to know!
> 
> 
> 
> I make strong black tea soak a towel in it and apply to effected area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it's the tannic acid in tea. It's beginning to come back to me from my elderly relatives' wisdom.
Click to expand...

I believe it is too. I will have to check my books.


----------



## iamsam

wonderful picture dave - think i would prefer the ferry also - when i lived in seattle i often took a ferry ride just for fun -

sam



FireballDaveGlad you enjoyed London said:


> Chunnel[/i] myself, I much prefer the ferry, there's somethging about seeing the white cliffs and channel sunsets can be spectacular.
> 
> Dave


----------



## daralene

Myfanwy...Gorgeous sunrise. Thanks for sharing. Funny, Here I am looking at tomorrow's sunrise and it is going to be sunset here.


----------



## daralene

jmai5421 said:


> Thank you for the beautiful sunset or was it sunrise pictures. Both Dave's and Mcfawny's. I love pictures especially the ones of the high tea. Your aunt looks like a neat lady.
> I have some pictures I need to show, but not today. We are up North at the cabin. We have the bird feeders out and have an abundance of birds. The eagle is back on his perch. Right now it is goldfinches. I can sit on the deck 3 feet away knitting and they just keep eating. A little further out we have grape jelly for the tanagers, flickers and orioles. I got a picture of the male oriole. He is such a bright orange. My DH did see a ruby throated hummingbird yesterday. I put out the nectar today. The feeder is at our diningroom window. They come even if we are there or not. They don't seem to be afraid.
> Today has been a beautiful day warm and sunny. Except for a couple of walks(3mi) and some very light housecleaning I have been on the deck watching the lake and wildlife and knitting. It is walleye fishing opener in MN so the lake is full of fishermen. They are quiet, no jet skiis or loud motorboats. The wind is just picking up so I came in to catch up on the TP. I have missed a couple of weeks while waiting for internet hookup but will catch up with some of the old posts.
> Have a great Mothers Day tomorrow.


Sunds like a wonderful time!!! Enjoy the nature. I know you can get pretty far north there. What a special time for you.


----------



## daralene

Joe P said:


> We are one house back from Lake McQueeney and you are right the jet skis and the motor boats are horrendous, we almost bought on the lake but when we came out here I heard the noise and I am sure it is much worse than your lake and decided to buy one house back and that has made a big difference. Our friends let us use the lake if we were wanting to but we don't, no sailing on this lake. We are not motor boat people or ski jet people we like the serene sound of the wind in the sails. There is not enough wind here. I sold my little 22 footer when I left Seattle.
> 
> The proudest days in a man's life is when he buys his sail boat and when he sells it. joe p


It must be beautiful at the lake but sad with all the noise. Glad you like where you are located. I would love a boat but DH says it is a hole in the water where you pour money.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> wonderful picture dave - think i would prefer the ferry also - when i lived in seattle i often took a ferry ride just for fun -
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDaveGlad you enjoyed London said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chunnel[/i] myself, I much prefer the ferry, there's somethging about seeing the white cliffs and channel sunsets can be spectacular.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

When I lived in Kingston, Ontario I used to ride the ferry for fun as well. I find it very relaxing.


----------



## mjs

daralene said:


> Myfanwy...Gorgeous sunrise. Thanks for sharing. Funny, Here I am looking at tomorrow's sunrise and it is going to be sunset here.


isn't that an amazing concept


----------



## daralene

Dori Sage said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :roll: Happy Knitting--She is a Beautiful, gorgeous lady!! Table looks wonderful! (what is that strange black thing on the table?!?!?!?) Looks out of place!HAHAHAH
> 
> Hope you had a wonderful time with High Tea.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL ...I went back and checked and here it is someone's phone. I had invited my aunt's friend and her two adopted daughters. I'm sort of adopted too as she let me live with her for a year and here she was a newlywed. Of course her daughters and friend and includes me, all had cell phones. Aunt Mill was the only one without one. Good thing we didn't all have them on the table, but I had mine taking the pictures.
> 
> Sorry the photos aren't better quality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are so blessed to have her. I am now that next generation. All my aunts, uncles, most cousins, parents are gone. Give her a big hug from me.
Click to expand...

Thanks Dori Sage. I truly am blessed and when I give her a hug I will mention you!!!


----------



## daralene

carol's gifts said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :roll: Happy Knitting--She is a Beautiful, gorgeous lady!! Table looks wonderful! (what is that strange black thing on the table?!?!?!?) Looks out of place!HAHAHAH
> 
> Hope you had a wonderful time with High Tea.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL ...I went back and checked and here it is someone's phone. I had invited my aunt's friend and her two adopted daughters. I'm sort of adopted too as she let me live with her for a year and here she was a newlywed. Of course her daughters and friend and includes me, all had cell phones. Aunt Mill was the only one without one. Good thing we didn't all have them on the table, but I had mine taking the pictures.
> 
> Sorry the photos aren't better quality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a Beautiful picture. Hs anyone ever told you-you favor her ? Well you do. I see it in the mouth, eyes, and smile!! Two beautiful, graceful ladies. Looks like ya had a terrific time-how special that must have been for her.
Click to expand...

Thank you. That is the most wonderful compliment I could ever have. If I can only be half the person she is I will be happy. She is who I model myself after. I plan on taking her again as she enjoyed it so much.


----------



## daralene

jmai5421 said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daralene,
> Thanks for the summary of Lark Rise to Candleford. It does sound interesting. I'm going to try to find the book(s)...and wait for WTTW/WYCC to show it around here.
> Carol (IL)
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you also for the summery. I am going to see if I can get it for my Nook from one of the libraries. We are way up in the North Country. The closest library is an hour away in Grand Rapids. I would have to make the trip to get the book, read it and then make the trip to return it. I have a love hate relationship with some of the new electronics but I love my Nook.
Click to expand...

There must be advantages too the North Country too. When I lived with my aunt, we were up in the Highlands of Haliburton and the best memories of my childhood are from there. No tv, not even radio at that time. Just played in the woods accompanied by two-long haired collies, swam in the lake, and pretended I was helping on the farm. My uncles took me fishing and I loved that. Do you ever have bonfires and fish off the rocks in the evening? Hope you can get the book on your Nook. A great solution for you.


----------



## daralene

Joe P said:


> thank you for thanking me, Sam and Dave. I feel honored to mentioned in the same sentence as they. Mom's vanilla cake came out and cooled already and I frosted it and put a lid on the pan for tomorrow. I have it up high so I won't be tempted to piece at it. who knows what evil lurks. joe p
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: Blueberrymania-Hope your Mother's Day is full of Sunshine and laughter as well.
> 
> For all the ladies out there, can we give a shout out to Dave, Sam, and Joe for making our whole year Mothers Day??? Thanks guys!!
Click to expand...

Well said.....Ditto that for me!!! :thumbup:


----------



## daralene

mjs said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Myfanwy...Gorgeous sunrise. Thanks for sharing. Funny, Here I am looking at tomorrow's sunrise and it is going to be sunset here.
> 
> 
> 
> isn't that an amazing concept
Click to expand...

It sure is and this is the first I have experienced it like this with friends from all over the world.


----------



## Bulldog

I never get TP until Saturday, so by the time I read all the postings it is almost over.
Do want to wish all of you dear ladies a happy Mother's Day.
I don't know if I have given you all an update of DH. He developed Osteomylitis fifteen months following his Bypass surgery. Home Health nurses took a culture from the open wound (right at the sternum or breast bone) and it came back positive for MRSA
We are looking at a long recovery period and long term IV therapy. Just thank God, he is alive.
Keep us in your prayers.
I, too, have never eaten or cooked artichoke. Would be tempted to try it, if I knew how to prepare it.


----------



## daralene

Bulldog said:


> I never get TP until Saturday, so by the time I read all the postings it is almost over.
> Do want to wish all of you dear ladies a happy Mother's Day.
> I don't know if I have given you all an update of DH. He developed Osteomylitis fifteen months following his Bypass surgery. Home Health nurses took a culture from the open wound (right at the sternum or breast bone) and it came back positive for MRSA
> We are looking at a long recovery period and long term IV therapy. Just thank God, he is alive.
> Keep us in your prayers.
> I, too, have never eaten or cooked artichoke. Would be tempted to try it, if I knew how to prepare it.


Oh my goodness. I am familiar with this and it is happening way too often now. I sure will remember your husband in prayer and yes, it is wonderful that he is still alive. We just had a grandchild with this and wondered if he would make it. It has been a year now and his scars from surgery are less noticeable. It had gotten in the bone. So do not give up hope. You can survive this. Prayers are with you!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren

Was it a good craft fair? I hope you didn't catch the sun too badly, a couple of glasses of cider can be helpful, very cooling and it seems to calm things down.

Dave[/quote]

Thank you for this tip! I will remember it should I get sun burned again.


----------



## jmai5421

Joe P said:


> We are one house back from Lake McQueeney and you are right the jet skis and the motor boats are horrendous, we almost bought on the lake but when we came out here I heard the noise and I am sure it is much worse than your lake and decided to buy one house back and that has made a big difference. Our friends let us use the lake if we were wanting to but we don't, no sailing on this lake. We are not motor boat people or ski jet people we like the serene sound of the wind in the sails. There is not enough wind here. I sold my little 22 footer when I left Seattle.
> 
> The proudest days in a man's life is when he buys his sail boat and when he sells it. joe p


It is a big lake 10,000 acres but it is also a fishing lake. With all the boats for fishing opener there wasn't any noise. I spent a lot of the day knitting on the deck watching the boats as they slowly moved. It was very peaceful. There are not many cabins on the lake as it is either Chippewa National Forest, Indian Reservation or too low to build. There are only about 1/3rd of the lake with cabins and a couple resorts. It is mostly quiet all summer. We go fishing in the late afternoon/evening. I usually just ride in the boat unless there is a lot of action. I have my book or knitting the binoculars to check the wild life. The loons are usually active in the evening calling to each other. It is a quiet life. I do look forward to the granddaughters visiting in the summer. Three of them will be here for 2 weeks. We will have a couple of weeks and then will have another one for a week. Those will be busy but fun weeks on the lake.
I have never sailed. Actually I have never seen a sail boat on the lake. I think that it would be a lot of fun.


----------



## jmai5421

myfanwy said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aloe is good for sunburn, too.
> 
> 
> 
> I can vouch for that! Use it on almost any painful spot!
Click to expand...

always use aloe. I need to get another plant to have at the cabin. I have it in a bottle but also like the plant.


----------



## jmai5421

daralene said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daralene,
> Thanks for the summary of Lark Rise to Candleford. It does sound interesting. I'm going to try to find the book(s)...and wait for WTTW/WYCC to show it around here.
> Carol (IL)
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you also for the summery. I am going to see if I can get it for my Nook from one of the libraries. We are way up in the North Country. The closest library is an hour away in Grand Rapids. I would have to make the trip to get the book, read it and then make the trip to return it. I have a love hate relationship with some of the new electronics but I love my Nook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There must be advantages too the North Country too. When I lived with my aunt, we were up in the Highlands of Haliburton and the best memories of my childhood are from there. No tv, not even radio at that time. Just played in the woods accompanied by two-long haired collies, swam in the lake, and pretended I was helping on the farm. My uncles took me fishing and I loved that. Do you ever have bonfires and fish off the rocks in the evening? Hope you can get the book on your Nook. A great solution for you.
Click to expand...

We hace bonfires or campfires in the evening sometimes to just sit around and sometimes to roast hot dogs and s'mores. There aren't any rocks to fish from. We mostly use the boat. Actually our granddaughter likes to fish from the end of the dock. She catches small perch. They are to small to eat so she just releases them and tells them to go get a bigger one.
You have wonderful memories fishing and swimming. I hope our grandchildren remember us that way.


----------



## mjs

Our local paper has an obituary for someone who died in Perth. I guess he must have moved there from here some time ago. Small world.


----------



## jmai5421

Bulldog said:


> I never get TP until Saturday, so by the time I read all the postings it is almost over.
> Do want to wish all of you dear ladies a happy Mother's Day.
> I don't know if I have given you all an update of DH. He developed Osteomylitis fifteen months following his Bypass surgery. Home Health nurses took a culture from the open wound (right at the sternum or breast bone) and it came back positive for MRSA
> We are looking at a long recovery period and long term IV therapy. Just thank God, he is alive.
> Keep us in your prayers.
> I, too, have never eaten or cooked artichoke. Would be tempted to try it, if I knew how to prepare it.


you and your husband will be in my prayers.


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol:  jmai5421-Your cabin sounds so serene and close to nature. I watched "Out of The Wild-Alaska" the other day. It is amazing what the goup went thru. living off of nature. Enjoy your summer just relaxing. Can you see the lake from where you sit? Have a Happy Mother's Day. Let others pamper you!!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Here is what I have been busy doing for the past few days. I am a peregrine watcher and we have some hatchlings. I saw this hatch take place. Totally amazing.
The person who wrote the article forgot to give Tracy the credit for the video and me for the quote they credited to Tracy. This has now been modified.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/offbeat/story/2012/05/12/mb-peregrine-falcons-hatchlings-120512.html


----------



## 81brighteyes

daralene said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to all TPs tonight. The windmill song is one I have never heard prior to your link, Dave. No doubt it was popular in England, but never sung in the US. The Dutch "eggnog" sounds like a killer. Of course, no calories, right? I used to make braciole and we loved it. I have forgotten all about it. We used a red pasta sauce on it and baked it in the oven. A restaurant near us made the most delicious braciole. Knitting another baby sweater in white and a "newsboy cap" for a friend, but haven't done much knitting at all this week. I have been watching a series from BBC -- "Lark Rise to Candleford". I don't think it ever played here in the US, but I am surely enjoying it. Was it a winner in the UK?
> 
> 
> 
> I've not heard of Lark Rise to Candleford....can someone give a brief synopsis? I'm curious.
> Carol (IL)
> 
> Hope you enjoy Lark Rise to Candleford. My favorite seem ever one of series, Up here it has been shown twice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope this helps....via google:
> 
> The series is set in the small Oxfordshire hamlet of Lark Rise and the wealthier neighbouring market town of Candleford towards the end of the 19th century. The series chronicles the daily lives of farm workers, craftsmen, and gentry, observing the characters in loving, boisterous, and competing communities of families, rivals, friends, and neighbours.
> 
> The narrative is seen through the eyes of a teenage girl, Laura Timmins (Olivia Hallinan), as she leaves Lark Rise to start a new life under the wing of her cousin, the independent and effervescent Dorcas Lane (Julia Sawalha), who is Post Mistress at the local Post Office in Candleford. Through these two characters, viewers experience the force of friendship as Laura and Dorcas see each other through the best and worst of times.
Click to expand...

Excellent synopsis. You said everything I would have, but better than I. It is really delightful. I am watching the last dvd of series 3 and will begin series 4. Once I sit down to watch it, it is very hard for me to stop and go to bed.


----------



## carol's gifts

:wink: Joe P.--My son still has his little sunfish sailboat we bought for him in his beginning year of High School. He has put a little work into it, but has taken very good care of it. when we were still in Georgia, the family would go tent camping, take the Sunfish out and gave the children a turn stirring, etc. When he was in upper elementary and Jr. High he helped my dad in the summer working at the Augusta Sailing Club. After my dad retired from the US Army-he got the job of grounds keeper for the club. They worked early and hard before the sun became too hot;then the afternoon my son could swim, or if a member needed a crew member-they would ask him to crew for them. This is how he came to love sailing.Very nice people. One elderly couple who both have passed on now pretty much adopted him as their crew for races, etc. Great memories for him;so now he makes memories for his own children. Haven't done much sailing here though.


----------



## dandylion

As you all know by now, Im less than worldly, nor am I formally educated , etc. but fortunately I dont mind laughing at myself, so I must tell you that I was feeling international tonight until I looked up the recipes for Bangers and Mash, and Colcannon. 

Heres where I went wrong. ---- I had kielbasa and sauerkraut, with a side of mashed potatoes. I really was feeling very British, and somewhat Irish, and enjoying it immensely. I was disappointed to read the traditional recipes, and see that Colcannon is potatoes and cabbage, which I would LOVE, and Bangers and mash probably do not include Kielbasa sausage  

Yes, I'm entertaining myself tonight -- a habit developed due to the fact that my two brothers were 7 and 10 yrs older than myself, therefore I learned to make fun of, and entertain myself early in life  . 

its ok. , bring it on. Was my meal a mish mash, so to speak? If it was, it is very like my true American heritage. A genuine US hodgepodge, but ----- I'm having fun.  sue


----------



## Southern Gal

NanaCaren said:


> I am finally back home from the Craft Fair, what a long day. I think I got too much sun, not going to be a fun night.


if you have some aloe vera to rub on, it helps to take the burn out and in the morn, you will feel much better. back in my youth when i lived in the sun at the lake, i was always baking myself, (not anymore)
other than that, i hope you had fun at the craft fair, ahhh i love to wander through those, here in the south, everyone flocks to the war eagle mill in the spring and fall for their big 3 day doings, we used to go every yr, just to look and shop, cause if you set up there, (i am telling you, its the big time show in a tri state area) you have to have enough stuff to keep your booth full for 3 days, it costs a lot for the space and you give a big % of what you make. but thousands of folks are there, the fall one is huge. and the most beautiful country, outside Eureka Springs, (called little switzerland)


----------



## carol's gifts

:-( Bulldog--So very sorry to hear about your DH's latest diagnosis. MRSA is hard to clear up. You must be very careful with ongoing hygiene for him-of course you already know that I'm sure. My DH, thanks be to God and prayers and concerns for him. It sure was looking like they weren't going to find out what was going on. Basically, along with everything else he has scar tissue in the esphoagus. Now that he's on a soft diet. so far so good., other than dementia. He's watching Driving Ms. Daisy on NetFlix. We just completed dinner, and I did get all my projects done that I wanted to do. Tomorrow is a day of rest!!! You and you DH will be in my prayers and thoughts.


----------



## pammie1234

Still cleaning, but DD has gotten home and is helping so much. She also did the grocery shopping. She said she would rather do that than stay at home and clean! She is so funny!


----------



## carol's gifts

5mmdpns said:


> Here is what I have been busy doing for the past few days. I am a peregrine watcher and we have some hatchlings. I saw this hatch take place. Totally amazing.
> The person who wrote the article forgot to give Tracy the credit for the video and me for the quote they credited to Tracy. This has now been modified.
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/offbeat/story/2012/05/12/mb-peregrine-falcons-hatchlings-120512.html


 :lol: Nice video and it is amazing what can be done with modern technology.


----------



## Grandma Gail

Today has been a wonderful day watching GS and GD playing baseball and softball. The sun was bright, a light breeze kept the bugs away, and both played well. if I was a cat, I'd have been purring all day long - guess I was anyway. It's always nice to have a beautiful summer day in the spring.
Bulldog, you're in my prayers.
I was amazed listening to the waltz. I've always admired his acting talent - one of my all time favorites, but I didn't realize he was so musically talented. What a wonderful musical composition.
mjai, I'm glad you're settled at the cabin. It's always uplifting to get away from the rat race and soak in the wonders of nature. Just keep away from the deer ticks.
Whether you are one or have one (I don't think I've missed anyone), have an enjoyable Mother's Day.


----------



## 81brighteyes

TP is addicting and my evening is almost over now. However, I still have time to watch Lark Rise to Candleford, so will say goodnight to you and hope you all have a good day on Sunday.


----------



## Jacki

dandylion said:


> As you all know by now, Im less than worldly, nor am I formally educated , etc. but fortunately I dont mind laughing at myself, so I must tell you that I was feeling international tonight until I looked up the recipes for Bangers and Mash, and Colcannon.
> 
> Heres where I went wrong. ---- I had kielbasa and sauerkraut, with a side of mashed potatoes. I really was feeling very British, and somewhat Irish, and enjoying it immensely. I was disappointed to read the traditional recipes, and see that Colcannon is potatoes and cabbage, which I would LOVE, and Bangers and mash probably do not include Kielbasa sausage
> 
> Yes, I'm entertaining myself tonight -- a habit developed due to the fact that my two brothers were 7 and 10 yrs older than myself, therefore I learned to make fun of, and entertain myself early in life  .
> 
> its ok. , bring it on. Was my meal a mish mash, so to speak? If it was, it is very like my true American heritage. A genuine US hodgepodge, but ----- I'm having fun.  sue


Read this and my mouth watered! I just love (I mean love) your above concoction! Never expected to like kielbasa and sauerkraut, with a side of mashed potatoes, but one adventurous evening and I was hooked! I'm a little bit Irish, French, spec of Italian, and who knows....but 100% American, New Mexico born...yada, yada, yada...and I love to eat!


----------



## flockie

dandylion said:


> As you all know by now, Im less than worldly, nor am I formally educated , etc. but fortunately I dont mind laughing at myself, so I must tell you that I was feeling international tonight until I looked up the recipes for Bangers and Mash, and Colcannon.
> 
> Heres where I went wrong. ---- I had kielbasa and sauerkraut, with a side of mashed potatoes. I really was feeling very British, and somewhat Irish, and enjoying it immensely. I was disappointed to read the traditional recipes, and see that Colcannon is potatoes and cabbage, which I would LOVE, and Bangers and mash probably do not include Kielbasa sausage
> 
> Yes, I'm entertaining myself tonight -- a habit developed due to the fact that my two brothers were 7 and 10 yrs older than myself, therefore I learned to make fun of, and entertain myself early in life  .
> 
> its ok. , bring it on. Was my meal a mish mash, so to speak? If it was, it is very like my true American heritage. A genuine US hodgepodge, but ----- I'm having fun.  sue


I would love to share your kielbasa, sauerkraut and mashed potatoes. This meal is right up my alley.


----------



## 5mmdpns

carol's gifts said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what I have been busy doing for the past few days. I am a peregrine watcher and we have some hatchlings. I saw this hatch take place. Totally amazing.
> The person who wrote the article forgot to give Tracy the credit for the video and me for the quote they credited to Tracy. This has now been modified.
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/offbeat/story/2012/05/12/mb-peregrine-falcons-hatchlings-120512.html
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: Nice video and it is amazing what can be done with modern technology.
Click to expand...

And here are the three fluffy peregrine chicks (called eyases) being fed. 




The female peregrine is Princess and the male is Ivy. At this point Ivy's duty is to bring food to the nest box. Princess will not leave her chicks now until they are several days old. Then Ivy can assume the feeding roll too. Meantime, we need the fourth egg to hatch. That will happen before morning.


----------



## dandylion

You are close enough, Flossy, that I could make it for you sometime, since I'm in Indiana and you Illinois.  Sue



flockie said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you all know by now, Im less than worldly, nor am I formally educated , etc. but fortunately I dont mind laughing at myself, so I must tell you that I was feeling international tonight until I looked up the recipes for Bangers and Mash, and Colcannon.
> 
> Heres where I went wrong. ---- I had kielbasa and sauerkraut, with a side of mashed potatoes. I really was feeling very British, and somewhat Irish, and enjoying it immensely. I was disappointed to read the traditional recipes, and see that Colcannon is potatoes and cabbage, which I would LOVE, and Bangers and mash probably do not include Kielbasa sausage
> 
> Yes, I'm entertaining myself tonight -- a habit developed due to the fact that my two brothers were 7 and 10 yrs older than myself, therefore I learned to make fun of, and entertain myself early in life  .
> 
> its ok. , bring it on. Was my meal a mish mash, so to speak? If it was, it is very like my true American heritage. A genuine US hodgepodge, but ----- I'm having fun.  sue
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to share your kielbasa, sauerkraut and mashed potatoes. This meal is right up my alley.
Click to expand...


----------



## siouxann

Hi 5mm, Thank you for the links to the hatchings. Just wonderful watching that! I know that the birds have been doing this for ages, but it is still a miracle, especially after the way we have polluted their environment.


----------



## dandylion

Hola, howdy and hi, Jacki, Visiting New Mexico and eating Tex Mex. food is on my bucket list. If I ever make it, we can meet in an Irish Pub and have fun, OK? Sue

.


Jacki said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you all know by now, Im less than worldly, nor am I formally educated , etc. but fortunately I dont mind laughing at myself, so I must tell you that I was feeling international tonight until I looked up the recipes for Bangers and Mash, and Colcannon.
> 
> Heres where I went wrong. ---- I had kielbasa and sauerkraut, with a side of mashed potatoes. I really was feeling very British, and somewhat Irish, and enjoying it immensely. I was disappointed to read the traditional recipes, and see that Colcannon is potatoes and cabbage, which I would LOVE, and Bangers and mash probably do not include Kielbasa sausage
> 
> Yes, I'm entertaining myself tonight -- a habit developed due to the fact that my two brothers were 7 and 10 yrs older than myself, therefore I learned to make fun of, and entertain myself early in life  .
> 
> its ok. , bring it on. Was my meal a mish mash, so to speak? If it was, it is very like my true American heritage. A genuine US hodgepodge, but ----- I'm having fun.  sue
> 
> 
> 
> Read this and my mouth watered! I just love (I mean love) your above concoction! Never expected to like kielbasa and sauerkraut, with a side of mashed potatoes, but one adventurous evening and I was hooked! I'm a little bit Irish, French, spec of Italian, and who knows....but 100% American, New Mexico born...yada, yada, yada...and I love to eat!
Click to expand...


----------



## Needleme

dandylion said:


> As you all know by now, Im less than worldly, nor am I formally educated , etc. but fortunately I dont mind laughing at myself, so I must tell you that I was feeling international tonight until I looked up the recipes for Bangers and Mash, and Colcannon.
> 
> Heres where I went wrong. ---- I had kielbasa and sauerkraut, with a side of mashed potatoes. I really was feeling very British, and somewhat Irish, and enjoying it immensely. I was disappointed to read the traditional recipes, and see that Colcannon is potatoes and cabbage, which I would LOVE, and Bangers and mash probably do not include Kielbasa sausage
> 
> Yes, I'm entertaining myself tonight -- a habit developed due to the fact that my two brothers were 7 and 10 yrs older than myself, therefore I learned to make fun of, and entertain myself early in life  .
> 
> its ok. , bring it on. Was my meal a mish mash, so to speak? If it was, it is very like my true American heritage. A genuine US hodgepodge, but ----- I'm having fun.  sue


I think it all sounds wonderfully yummy! I made Colcannon for the first time around St. Patrick's Day and it was really good-- of course with egg to make it fluffy and cheese and garlic-- mmm! I cook to my own liking-- if that's a hodgepodge, then so be it! :thumbup:


----------



## dandylion

Nature at it's finest, 5mmdpns, Happy Mothers day Mama Falcon, Thanks 5mm, Sue



5mmdpns said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what I have been busy doing for the past few days. I am a peregrine watcher and we have some hatchlings. I saw this hatch take place. Totally amazing.
> The person who wrote the article forgot to give Tracy the credit for the video and me for the quote they credited to Tracy. This has now been modified.
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/offbeat/story/2012/05/12/mb-peregrine-falcons-hatchlings-120512.html
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: Nice video and it is amazing what can be done with modern technology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And here are the three fluffy peregrine chicks (called eyases) being fed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The female peregrine is Princess and the male is Ivy. At this point Ivy's duty is to bring food to the nest box. Princess will not leave her chicks now until they are several days old. Then Ivy can assume the feeding roll too. Meantime, we need the fourth egg to hatch. That will happen before morning.
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

siouxann said:


> Hi 5mm, Thank you for the links to the hatchings. Just wonderful watching that! I know that the birds have been doing this for ages, but it is still a miracle, especially after the way we have polluted their environment.


Yes it is. Inspite of all the "modern technology and advances" for the life of man, often it is very detrimental to the wildlife. The peregrines have been making a comeback here in places where they were nearly wiped out. Nestboxes have been built and the falcons exist everywhere on earth except for three places -- Arctic, Antarctica, and New Zealand. There are other raptors in NZ but not falcons. Each country/continent has their own species of falcons and the peregrines are throughout Canada and the USA. Winnipeg has provided nest boxes for a few years now. I believe this is Princess and Ivy's third or fourth year of nesting at the Radisson Hotel. Jules and Beau nest in the west of Winnipeg. There is no web cam there. Brooklyn and Hurricane have a second year with their eggs at the Brandon McKenzie Seed building. (Incidently, my great grandfather helped to build the McKenzie Seed building and designed several other buildings in Brandon, Manitoba). Very interesting things!

Here is the Peregrine Falcon site in Manitoba. To watch the peregrines live, then just click on the falcon cam box on the righthand side.
http://www.species-at-risk.mb.ca/pefa/p-webcam.html


----------



## darowil

myfanwy said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> To add to our collection of 'sunrise' photos, this morning it was a very delicate pink- now almost completely overcast!
> 
> Hi, Carol!
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely photo, thanks for sharing. The sunset here is very disappointing this evening. Too much rain over the past few weeks, there isn't much dust in the atmosphere to bounce the light around.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks Dave- I would not wish it on them, but we need more fires in Australia, or volcanoes in Indonesia, to get the good colours!
Click to expand...

Yuu'll need to rely on Indonesia for the next few months- not too many bush fires in winter. Sorry to be so uncooperative!
But the photo is wonderful- don't see too many sunrises it is not my time of the day.


----------



## 5mmdpns

flockie said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you all know by now, Im less than worldly, nor am I formally educated , etc. but fortunately I dont mind laughing at myself, so I must tell you that I was feeling international tonight until I looked up the recipes for Bangers and Mash, and Colcannon.
> 
> Heres where I went wrong. ---- I had kielbasa and sauerkraut, with a side of mashed potatoes. I really was feeling very British, and somewhat Irish, and enjoying it immensely. I was disappointed to read the traditional recipes, and see that Colcannon is potatoes and cabbage, which I would LOVE, and Bangers and mash probably do not include Kielbasa sausage
> 
> Yes, I'm entertaining myself tonight -- a habit developed due to the fact that my two brothers were 7 and 10 yrs older than myself, therefore I learned to make fun of, and entertain myself early in life  .
> 
> its ok. , bring it on. Was my meal a mish mash, so to speak? If it was, it is very like my true American heritage. A genuine US hodgepodge, but ----- I'm having fun.  sue
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to share your kielbasa, sauerkraut and mashed potatoes. This meal is right up my alley.
Click to expand...

Mom used to boil the kielbasa cut up into chunks with the cabbage in the same pot. Served with mashed pots and it was delicious!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Thanks Dandylion. And may you have a wonderful Mother's Day tomorrow!

To all mothers everywhere and to all who remember their mothers alive or departed, Happy Mother's Day to all.


----------



## dandylion

I'm finished at last !!!!! Grand niece is Sandy the dog who belongs to Annie in the play, Annie JR. GN, Tatum is 7yrs old. Somehow I got drafted to make her little doggie costume, and I just now finished it. It is hand sewn, except that I got help from a friend with a sewing machine to put the elastic in the wrists and ankles. It is a step in costume with a velcro closing across the top. 
I probably should have not jumped in to make it, but I did and it is now finished. Tadaaaaaa!


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> wonderful picture dave - think i would prefer the ferry also - when i lived in seattle i often took a ferry ride just for fun -
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDaveGlad you enjoyed London said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chunnel[/i] myself, I much prefer the ferry, there's somethging about seeing the white cliffs and channel sunsets can be spectacular.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

When I go to Sydney I like to get a day ticket and just travel round Sydney harbour on the ferries. Last time they had a stop work meeting in the middle of the day much to my disappointment.


----------



## darowil

flockie said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you all know by now, Im less than worldly, nor am I formally educated , etc. but fortunately I dont mind laughing at myself, so I must tell you that I was feeling international tonight until I looked up the recipes for Bangers and Mash, and Colcannon.
> 
> Heres where I went wrong. ---- I had kielbasa and sauerkraut, with a side of mashed potatoes. I really was feeling very British, and somewhat Irish, and enjoying it immensely. I was disappointed to read the traditional recipes, and see that Colcannon is potatoes and cabbage, which I would LOVE, and Bangers and mash probably do not include Kielbasa sausage
> 
> Yes, I'm entertaining myself tonight -- a habit developed due to the fact that my two brothers were 7 and 10 yrs older than myself, therefore I learned to make fun of, and entertain myself early in life  .
> 
> its ok. , bring it on. Was my meal a mish mash, so to speak? If it was, it is very like my true American heritage. A genuine US hodgepodge, but ----- I'm having fun.  sue
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to share your kielbasa, sauerkraut and mashed potatoes. This meal is right up my alley.
Click to expand...

Had a bad experience with suarkraut so don't it. A few months pregnant, married less than a year I was still silly enough to be talked into eating things I didn't really want. Saurkraut for breakfast did not go down well (and not for long either). Beginning of a great day for my husband and one I remember with no found memories. We were camping and it was pouring with rain so we sat in the car all day. Ny husband loved sitting there reading but I was tired, morning sick and unable to get comfortablea and couldn't get out the car without being soaked. Survived the day though- and 28 years later still with him- but think about 3 thimes before maybe trying what he tells me I should eat.


----------



## Joe P

I love the dog suit. You are very talented. You all have a good day tomorrow especially all the Mamas. joe p


----------



## gingerwitch

margewhaples said:


> I've finally caught upon posts. Hobo has continued to return from his sojourns. Must eat 3x his weight every day and must go out every 2-3 hours night and day. He becomes exceedingly restless if I don't let him out front. He will whimper and cry and paw at me, until I give in to him. The beef olives sounds right up my alley. Yes, Martin please get word to us so that we can include your specific needs in our prayers. In the meantime know that we are all concerned and praying for you. Good or bad things need to be shared among friends. So long for tonight. Knitting had been frustrating this week, more frogging than forward progress. So long. Marlark Marge.


Marge --this might seem like a silly question but is Hobo fixed? If he isn't and you can get him into a reasonably priced spay and neuter clinic, it might help him to settle down a bit.


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> Myfanwy...Gorgeous sunrise. Thanks for sharing. Funny, Here I am looking at tomorrow's sunrise and it is going to be sunset here.


It is all so arbitrary, I guess it was sensible to run the dateline through the Pacific, but Samoa at least has recently legislated to join us rather than being 23-24 hours behind. It mean't in effect they had three days only when they could do business, because most transactions are with New Zealand


----------



## Joe P

Hi Gingerwitch! I have not heard from you for awhile. I think Hobo needs to be fixed as well and I really he probably would stay home more. However, after dogs have the habit of roaming they have a hard time staying home even after neutering. I have all my animals neutered it is the only way you can save dogs from our pounds here in texas they have to be neutered to be adopted. joe p Happy Mother's day !!


----------



## Needleme

5mmdpns said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you all know by now, Im less than worldly, nor am I formally educated , etc. but fortunately I dont mind laughing at myself, so I must tell you that I was feeling international tonight until I looked up the recipes for Bangers and Mash, and Colcannon.
> 
> Heres where I went wrong. ---- I had kielbasa and sauerkraut, with a side of mashed potatoes. I really was feeling very British, and somewhat Irish, and enjoying it immensely. I was disappointed to read the traditional recipes, and see that Colcannon is potatoes and cabbage, which I would LOVE, and Bangers and mash probably do not include Kielbasa sausage
> 
> Yes, I'm entertaining myself tonight -- a habit developed due to the fact that my two brothers were 7 and 10 yrs older than myself, therefore I learned to make fun of, and entertain myself early in life  .
> 
> its ok. , bring it on. Was my meal a mish mash, so to speak? If it was, it is very like my true American heritage. A genuine US hodgepodge, but ----- I'm having fun.  sue
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to share your kielbasa, sauerkraut and mashed potatoes. This meal is right up my alley.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mom used to boil the kielbasa cut up into chunks with the cabbage in the same pot. Served with mashed pots and it was delicious!
Click to expand...

This sounds great, too!


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: Jacki--I thought that sounded pretty appealing myself. I love sauerkraut and kielbasa. How is the weather there in NMexico?


----------



## carol's gifts

5mmdpns said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what I have been busy doing for the past few days. I am a peregrine watcher and we have some hatchlings. I saw this hatch take place. Totally amazing.
> The person who wrote the article forgot to give Tracy the credit for the video and me for the quote they credited to Tracy. This has now been modified.
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/offbeat/story/2012/05/12/mb-peregrine-falcons-hatchlings-120512.html
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: Nice video and it is amazing what can be done with modern technology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And here are the three fluffy peregrine chicks (called eyases) being fed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The female peregrine is Princess and the male is Ivy. At this point Ivy's duty is to bring food to the nest box. Princess will not leave her chicks now until they are several days old. Then Ivy can assume the feeding roll too. Meantime, we need the fourth egg to hatch. That will happen before morning.
Click to expand...

 :lol: Aren't they just the cutest chicks you have seen. It's amazing how she fed each one and made sure they all got agood portion. Notice how large her shadow was compared to her size! Thanks for sharing. truly a good Mother's Day for Princess.


----------



## carol's gifts

:roll: Dandylion--Cute costume and I know your GN will enjoy the play. Doesn't it feel good when you get finished with something you were sure if you wanted to do. i had to think of all the laughter on TP, scenery pictures, to get housework done today. Get-her-done---I did!


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am finally back home from the Craft Fair, what a long day. I think I got too much sun, not going to be a fun night.
> 
> 
> 
> Was it a good craft fair? I hope you didn't catch the sun too badly, a couple of glasses of cider can be helpful, very cooling and it seems to calm things down.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was pretty good for being so early in the season. Most of my craft stuff and Elishia's baked goods sold. I was happy. The proceeds are going to Relay For Life. I'll put vinegar on the burns. Cider does sound good for the insides.
Click to expand...

I'm glad it was busy and went well, hope the sunburn isn't too bad.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

dandylion said:


> I'm finished at last !!!!! Grand niece is Sandy the dog who belongs to Annie in the play, Annie JR. GN, Tatum is 7yrs old. Somehow I got drafted to make her little doggie costume, and I just now finished it. It is hand sewn, except that I got help from a friend with a sewing machine to put the elastic in the wrists and ankles. It is a step in costume with a velcro closing across the top.
> I probably should have not jumped in to make it, but I did and it is now finished. Tadaaaaaa!


Well done! I wouldn't have know where to begin making something like that! Guess I'm lucky _The Lad_ is shy and has always viewed going on stage as "child cruelty"!

Dave


----------



## Southern Gal

finally i am caught up on the tp. great pics and conversations. some good friends of ours popped in and we visited for a couple hrs. all their fur babies have passed on the last this yr. and they truly loved on all our pets today, little maddi, was worn out when they left. this has been the oddest day really, we got up really early, bj was supposed to help at a work day at the church, and it ended up raining, and whats so funny, last nite, he said he really didn't want to work at church and he said he was praying for rain, and whala.... so funny.
but we thought all day, how long it was and were amazed when we looked at the clock and it was so early. after company left, we watched a couple john wayne movies, really good ones, rio lobo and sons of katie elder. 
tomorrow, everyone have a great moms day and enjoy your families, all of our bunch is going to be in church with mom. its our church, but lots of others who don't normally come are going to surprise mom. nite all


----------



## dandylion

Joe P said:


> I love the dog suit. You are very talented. You all have a good day tomorrow especially all the Mamas. joe p


Thanks Joe, but I think I have more guts, and luck, than talent. 
Darowil, we live and learn, but good for you for sticking with it. You must have enjoyed being with him, even in your misery  Sue


----------



## dandylion

Thanks everybod! It's been a long day --- 1:00 AM here in INdy. You all were great moral support today. I'm very grateful and I hope everyone has a wonderful day tomorrow. Night All. Sue


----------



## gingerwitch

Joe P said:


> Hi Gingerwitch! I have not heard from you for awhile. I think Hobo needs to be fixed as well and I really he probably would stay home more. However, after dogs have the habit of roaming they have a hard time staying home even after neutering. I have all my animals neutered it is the only way you can save dogs from our pounds here in texas they have to be neutered to be adopted. joe p Happy Mother's day !!


Hi Joe--I've been up to my ears in Gardens and gardening--I am head gardener at our local botanical garden here and this time of year can be overwhelming for us as it's an all volunteer operation. So--long, hard days, and evenings after dinner I'm basically good for nothing! But I love it and wouldn't change a thing. Tomorrow's another long day, driving my very best friend to Portland (over 2 hours) to visit her mother; the weather's finally taken a turn for the better and it's supposed to be close to 90 tomorrow so I'm shooting for an early return to the coast before the worst of the heat. Here it revs up all day long and is like a blast furnace at 5 p.m.
Happy mother's day to all on the T.P.--mothers, daughters, grandmothers and aunts alike and to the guys too!


----------



## FireballDave

Since to-day's petrolhead action comes in the form of the _Spanish Grand Prix_ from Barcelona, we will be having tapas to go with it. In case anybody missed my selection a fortnight ago, receipts are located at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-77476-1.html

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-77476-9.html#1427772

and:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-77476-37.html#1435842

In addition, I shall be serving up _Chicken Croquettas_, a speciality of _Rebato's Tapas Bar_ in London, one of the best Spanish restaurants in the capital.

*Croquettas Chicken*

*Ingredients:*
1 oz (30g) butter
1 oz (30g) plain flour
5 fl. oz (140ml) milk
1 tbs (15ml) olive oil
1 boneless chicken breast (approx. 4 oz/115g)
1 clove garlic, finely chopped
salt and frshly ground black pepper
1 egg, beaten
2 oz (55g) breadcrumbs
vegetable oil for frying

*Method:*
Melt the butter in a small saucepan, add the flour and cook, stirring continuously for two minutes. Gradually beat in the milk to make a smooth, very thick, sauce. Cover and remove from the heat.

Heat the oil in a frying pan and cook the chicken with the garlic for about five minutes, until the chicken is lightly browned and cooked through.

Transfer the contents of the pan into a food processor and blitz until finely chopped. Stir the chicken into the sauce, season well, then leave to cool completely.

Shape the mixture into eight small sausages, dip in the beaten egg, then roll in the breadcrumbs. Chill in the refrigerator for at least one hour to firm up.

Deep fry the croquettas in vegetable oil for four minutes, until crisp and golden. Drain on kitchen paper.

Serve hot with lemon wedges and garnished with flatleaf parsley.

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## pammie1234

Dave, do you have a shy bone in your body? You seem very outgoing and wouldn't be afraid to do anything!


----------



## FireballDave

pammie1234 said:


> Dave, do you have a shy bone in your body? You seem very outgoing and wouldn't be afraid to do anything!


I don't enjoy public performances, I get very nervous and have to rehearse thoroughly. I'm very glad my school forced me to participate in its productions, I was always first choice for a narrator or cast as a news-reader in political satires, so I was type-cast as an alcoholic with a loud voice and the acting ability of a plank! But _Big School_ was an excellent place to learn projection, the acoustics were beyond dreadful and presented a real challenge.

I'm not as bad as I was, although I still view tv cameras as lethal weapons and much prefer to skulk in the shadows. The hair helps, my colourist makes it hard for me to hide!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am finally back home from the Craft Fair, what a long day. I think I got too much sun, not going to be a fun night.
> 
> 
> 
> Was it a good craft fair? I hope you didn't catch the sun too badly, a couple of glasses of cider can be helpful, very cooling and it seems to calm things down.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was pretty good for being so early in the season. Most of my craft stuff and Elishia's baked goods sold. I was happy. The proceeds are going to Relay For Life. I'll put vinegar on the burns. Cider does sound good for the insides.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad it was busy and went well, hope the sunburn isn't too bad.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Good morning,
I think the sunburn is worse than I thought as it has me up earlier than normal. Even the wildlife is still sleeping. Today we'll be at mom's for our yearly Mother's Day picnic. I see a very large brimmed hat being worn today.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am finally back home from the Craft Fair, what a long day. I think I got too much sun, not going to be a fun night.
> 
> 
> 
> Was it a good craft fair? I hope you didn't catch the sun too badly, a couple of glasses of cider can be helpful, very cooling and it seems to calm things down.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was pretty good for being so early in the season. Most of my craft stuff and Elishia's baked goods sold. I was happy. The proceeds are going to Relay For Life. I'll put vinegar on the burns. Cider does sound good for the insides.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad it was busy and went well, hope the sunburn isn't too bad.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good morning,
> I think the sunburn is worse than I thought as it has me up earlier than normal. Even the wildlife is still sleeping. Today we'll be at mom's for our yearly Mother's Day picnic. I see a very large brimmed hat being worn today.
Click to expand...

Oh Dear! It's easy to forget how strong the sun's rays are at this time of year, I hope it doesn't spoil the day for you. The boys are cleaning their bikes, I've warned them to put on the Factor 3,000!

Have a great day!

Dave


----------



## pammie1234

Dave, I understand what you are saying. No one believes that I am basically a shy person. I have learned to overcome it for the most part. I was finally able to walk up to someone and introduce myself. That was very hard for me at first. I think being a teacher really helped. 

Happy Mother's Day to everyone whether you are a mother or not. I hope everyone has an enjoying and relaxing day. I hope I get to sleep some, but since it is 2:00 am, and I still have a lot to do, it is unlikely. Thank goodness for caffeine! Tomorrow I will be doing the cooking!


----------



## NanaCaren

I'm glad it was busy and went well, hope the sunburn isn't too bad.

Dave[/quote]

Good morning,
I think the sunburn is worse than I thought as it has me up earlier than normal. Even the wildlife is still sleeping. Today we'll be at mom's for our yearly Mother's Day picnic. I see a very large brimmed hat being worn today.[/quote]

Oh Dear! It's easy to forget how strong the sun's rays are at this time of year, I hope it doesn't spoil the day for you. The boys are cleaning their bikes, I've warned them to put on the Factor 3,000!

Have a great day!

Dave[/quote]

I wasn't thinking about the sun as it wasnt overly hot. Today I will sit in the shade most of the time as mom burns easily. I'm sure there will be at least one trip down to the beach with the grandsons. They might need it if the Sun is out. I should have had that on yesterday.

 Caren


----------



## Bulldog

Dave, the chicken croquettes sound wonderful.
Thank you to those who expressed concern for DH. I so appreciate your prayers.
You would think I would know all about MRSA, but all my years of nursing, I never dealt with it. I was responsible for the delivery room and we never had a problem. I have read a lot about it on the net. Love you all...


----------



## FireballDave

I hope all the Mums have a great day, whether or not it's officially _Mother's Day_ in your coutry. Don't be alarmed if your teenaged son or daughter sends you a text saying "hag1", it actually means _Have A Good One_, so no need to re-write your will!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Bulldog said:


> Dave, the chicken croquettes sound wonderful.
> Thank you to those who expressed concern for DH. I so appreciate your prayers.
> You would think I would know all about MRSA, but all my years of nursing, I never dealt with it. I was responsible for the delivery room and we never had a problem. I have read a lot about it on the net. Love you all...


The croquettas are great and worth the trouble of making them.

I hope the MRSA can be managed, it's everywhere these days and quite a challenge.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> I hope all the Mums have a great day, whether or not it's officially _Mother's Day_ in your coutry. Don't be alarmed if your teenaged son or daughter sends you a text saying "hag1", it actually means _Have A Good One_, so no need to re-write your will!
> 
> Dave


 I might send that to my sisters, one of them will get a kick out of it. The other two not sure. The daughter in law and niece will know what it means.


----------



## Needleme

FireballDave said:


> I hope all the Mums have a great day, whether or not it's officially _Mother's Day_ in your coutry. Don't be alarmed if your teenaged son or daughter sends you a text saying "hag1", it actually means _Have A Good One_, so no need to re-write your will!
> 
> Dave


Dave, that is hilarious! :-D


----------



## pammie1234

FireballDave said:


> I hope all the Mums have a great day, whether or not it's officially _Mother's Day_ in your coutry. Don't be alarmed if your teenaged son or daughter sends you a text saying "hag1", it actually means _Have A Good One_, so no need to re-write your will!
> 
> Dave


Thanks for the translation. My DD asked me to text one of her friends while she was driving. I asked her if she wanted me to tell them it was me. She said that they would know. I asked her why, and she said because you write in correct grammar! I have since tried to learn some of the acronyms so I'll be more "with it!"


----------



## Needleme

dandylion said:


> I'm finished at last !!!!! Grand niece is Sandy the dog who belongs to Annie in the play, Annie JR. GN, Tatum is 7yrs old. Somehow I got drafted to make her little doggie costume, and I just now finished it. It is hand sewn, except that I got help from a friend with a sewing machine to put the elastic in the wrists and ankles. It is a step in costume with a velcro closing across the top.
> I probably should have not jumped in to make it, but I did and it is now finished. Tadaaaaaa!


Oh, so cute! I hope the play is a smash! The brand new little Drama Club at my school just put on its first performance last weekend-- two short plays about conflict resolution. The premise was that the lead characters go back in time, as it were, to select nursery rhymes and The Wizard of Oz story to help characters solve their conflicts using deep breathing, talk it out, etc. Cute songs, cute kids, but my favorite quick costume change was a little girl who was a flying monkey in one scene, then Dorothy in the very next. She threw on the blue gingham dress over the flying monkey costume and came back out on stage with the long curly tail sticking out! I laughed so hard I cried-- still cracks me up thinking about it!


----------



## Silverowl

pammie1234 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope all the Mums have a great day, whether or not it's officially _Mother's Day_ in your coutry. Don't be alarmed if your teenaged son or daughter sends you a text saying "hag1", it actually means _Have A Good One_, so no need to re-write your will!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the translation. My DD asked me to text one of her friends while she was driving. I asked her if she wanted me to tell them it was me. She said that they would know. I asked her why, and she said because you write in correct grammar! I have since tried to learn some of the acronyms so I'll be more "with it!"
Click to expand...

I am always being told I should learn the acronyms as I text everything in full.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope all the Mums have a great day, whether or not it's officially _Mother's Day_ in your coutry. Don't be alarmed if your teenaged son or daughter sends you a text saying "hag1", it actually means _Have A Good One_, so no need to re-write your will!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I might send that to my sisters, one of them will get a kick out of it. The other two not sure. The daughter in law and niece will know what it means.
Click to expand...

refering back to a previous post- hope you keep away from any more sun burn! It can be so painful. I am having to use the netbook- which I nearly gave away- the laptop has gone in to miniature, and I can't figure out what to do!
wishing you a HAG1!!


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope all the Mums have a great day, whether or not it's officially _Mother's Day_ in your coutry. Don't be alarmed if your teenaged son or daughter sends you a text saying "hag1", it actually means _Have A Good One_, so no need to re-write your will!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I might send that to my sisters, one of them will get a kick out of it. The other two not sure. The daughter in law and niece will know what it means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> refering back to a previous post- hope you keep away from any more sun burn! It can be so painful. I am having to use the netbook- which I nearly gave away- the laptop has gone in to miniature, and I can't figure out what to do!
> wishing you a HAG1!!
Click to expand...

I will be doing my best to avoid any more sunburn. When my lap top does that I usually must have to turn it off wait a few minutes and turn it back on. If that doesn't work I call the teens.


----------



## wannabear

Happy Mother's Day, Caren. Happy Mother's Day, myfanwy. Anybody else awake?


----------



## NanaCaren

Happy Mother's Day!!! To all the ladies and single dads out there.


----------



## NanaCaren

wannabear said:


> Happy Mother's Day, Caren. Happy Mother's Day, myfanwy. Anybody else awake?


Happy Mother's Day to you too.


----------



## darowil

Well at the football last night we thrashed the opposition, winning by 75points and this along with all the other games going our way has put us second for the first time this year.
Had a good afternoon with my family. told mum she will have to wait for her present until I get mine next week. But admitted that this was because hers has got misplaced on my desk! Maybe I should look for it- otr at least tidy the desk it should then turn up! Unless ofcourse I have put it somewhere safe!

The horse I mentioned 2 weeks ago as winning it's 20th race in a row raced agin here in Adelaide yesterday. The national football match was played early with buses to transport patrons with race tickets from the football to the races! And the horse Black Caviar won. I think almost everyont is Australia has heard of this horse. I am not a horse racing person but can't miss it. Her next race is at Royal Ascot watched by the Queen I have heard.

MAde the Advocaat yeasterday. Put nothing like the brandy in but it is delicous- and definately needs eating not drinking.


----------



## pammie1234

refering back to a previous post- hope you keep away from any more sun burn! It can be so painful. I am having to use the netbook- which I nearly gave away- the laptop has gone in to miniature, and I can't figure out what to do!
wishing you a HAG1!![/quote]

I hope the Lad and his friends wake up soon so they can fix it! Isn't it great to have such helpers?


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: :lol: Southern Gal --Way down there in Arkansas! We have friend in Jonesboro. glad to see the weather is letting you rest abit.Happy Mother's Day to you and your Mother. My mother passed on 17 yrs ago--still miss her everyday. Make every moment count you have with her. Have a day full of family, laughter, memories, and of course good food!!. Trying to get DH and myself ready for church, and then off to his daughter's for dinner, along with other family members. My children are all away, so I will talk with them later. Eat some fried okra, baked sweet potato, cornbread, good ole Southern Ice Tea, and Fried Chicken!!!!! for me!!. :lol:


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: Gingerwitch--Have a Happy Mother's Day along with your friend and her mother. It is such a nice act you are doing for your friend. Have a safe Journey, be alert, and lots of talk with your friend. I do not have a green thumb. i'm like my friend says-if you want to send a plant to the hereafter, just send it to my house. My GD loves gardening, and is very good at it.I just assist her. Have to go for now. See everyone later.


----------



## carol's gifts

dandylion said:


> Thanks everybod! It's been a long day --- 1:00 AM here in INdy. You all were great moral support today. I'm very grateful and I hope everyone has a wonderful day tomorrow. Night All. Sue


 :lol: Dandylion--What are friends for?? You were there for me thru Fred's ordeal. We are like an extended family here on TP. Have a beautiful day and Happy Mother's Day!!


----------



## carol's gifts

Dave--The Croquettas Chicken sounds really good. i will try this receipe soon. Have a Wonderful day!


----------



## carol's gifts

FireballDave said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, do you have a shy bone in your body? You seem very outgoing and wouldn't be afraid to do anything!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't enjoy public performances, I get very nervous and have to rehearse thoroughly. I'm very glad my school forced me to participate in its productions, I was always first choice for a narrator or cast as a news-reader in political satires, so I was type-cast as an alcoholic with a loud voice and the acting ability of a plank! But _Big School_ was an excellent place to learn projection, the acoustics were beyond dreadful and presented a real challenge.
> 
> I'm not as bad as I was, although I still view tv cameras as lethal weapons and much prefer to skulk in the shadows. The hair helps, my colourist makes it hard for me to hide!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Dave you would make an excellent narrator--I know you delight your audiences!! I would love to hear you do a narration!!


----------



## carol's gifts

:-( Nana Caren--Don't know how it works, but I know one time I got really burnt on my chest. After traveling from Ga. to Kansas-as soon as I arrived home, someone had told me to put vaseline on it. You know the next morning I woke up and there was zero-none-soreness!! Hope you feel better. I'm a sun lover and once I have the initial sun burn then I turn tan the rest of the summer. My tans use to last from summer to summer, but I pretty much avoid the sun now. Have a fun-filled day!! Happy Mother's Day!!


----------



## carol's gifts

pammie1234 said:


> Dave, I understand what you are saying. No one believes that I am basically a shy person. I have learned to overcome it for the most part. I was finally able to walk up to someone and introduce myself. That was very hard for me at first. I think being a teacher really helped.
> 
> Happy Mother's Day to everyone whether you are a mother or not. I hope everyone has an enjoying and relaxing day. I hope I get to sleep some, but since it is 2:00 am, and I still have a lot to do, it is unlikely. Thank goodness for caffeine! Tomorrow I will be doing the cooking!


 :lol:  :shock: Oh my!! Fred woke me up this morning at 4:30am wandering around looking for me. I was right beside him-but he didn't know!!! Tell me what that does for your ego?? Of course he fell back to sleep. I thought I was going to have a rough day-but you have me beat-YOU HAVE TO COOK!! Good luck and have a Happy Mother's Day in spite of no sleep! Just think what it will be like tonight. Somedays I get up and start thinking how soon before I can go back to bed!!!HAHAH


----------



## carol's gifts

FireballDave said:


> I hope all the Mums have a great day, whether or not it's officially _Mother's Day_ in your coutry. Don't be alarmed if your teenaged son or daughter sends you a text saying "hag1", it actually means _Have A Good One_, so no need to re-write your will!
> 
> Dave


   :lol: :mrgreen: :XD:


----------



## daralene

jmai5421 said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daralene,
> Thanks for the summary of Lark Rise to Candleford. It does sound interesting. I'm going to try to find the book(s)...and wait for WTTW/WYCC to show it around here.
> Carol (IL)
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you also for the summery. I am going to see if I can get it for my Nook from one of the libraries. We are way up in the North Country. The closest library is an hour away in Grand Rapids. I would have to make the trip to get the book, read it and then make the trip to return it. I have a love hate relationship with some of the new electronics but I love my Nook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There must be advantages too the North Country too. When I lived with my aunt, we were up in the Highlands of Haliburton and the best memories of my childhood are from there. No tv, not even radio at that time. Just played in the woods accompanied by two-long haired collies, swam in the lake, and pretended I was helping on the farm. My uncles took me fishing and I loved that. Do you ever have bonfires and fish off the rocks in the evening? Hope you can get the book on your Nook. A great solution for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We hace bonfires or campfires in the evening sometimes to just sit around and sometimes to roast hot dogs and s'mores. There aren't any rocks to fish from. We mostly use the boat. Actually our granddaughter likes to fish from the end of the dock. She catches small perch. They are to small to eat so she just releases them and tells them to go get a bigger one.
> You have wonderful memories fishing and swimming. I hope our grandchildren remember us that way.
Click to expand...

Yes, they will. You are giving them such beautiful memories!!! I remember the time up north in Ontario with my aunt as the best time of my childhood. They later moved closer to Toronto, so I was lucky. Your granchildren will treasure these memories for the rest of their lives. I notice I am having typos with to/too. I do know the difference, honest, just get typing too fast and not paying attention.


----------



## daralene

FireballDave said:


> I hope all the Mums have a great day, whether or not it's officially _Mother's Day_ in your coutry. Don't be alarmed if your teenaged son or daughter sends you a text saying "hag1", it actually means _Have A Good One_, so no need to re-write your will!
> 
> Dave


Now that is hysterical! So glad you warned me........LOL, but I wouldn't have been laughing if I wasn't forewarned.


----------



## carol's gifts

wannabear said:


> Happy Mother's Day, Caren. Happy Mother's Day, myfanwy. Anybody else awake?


 :wink: :lol: Happy Mother's Day Wannabear!! DH had me awake at 4:30am. Got to bed at 12:00am-then he was up and down all night. It's ok--he's feeling better so I put up with the sleep issues. Somehow did manage to get my two cups of coffee in!!


----------



## carol's gifts

Nana Caren--Beautiful sunrise! It's funny I thought I looked out the the sun was soooo bright--then I realized I was looking at a yellow street light!! Then I really woke up!HAHAHA :roll:  :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren

carol's gifts said:


> :-( Nana Caren--Don't know how it works, but I know one time I got really burnt on my chest. After traveling from Ga. to Kansas-as soon as I arrived home, someone had told me to put vaseline on it. You know the next morning I woke up and there was zero-none-soreness!! Hope you feel better. I'm a sun lover and once I have the initial sun burn then I turn tan the rest of the summer. My tans use to last from summer to summer, but I pretty much avoid the sun now. Have a fun-filled day!! Happy Mother's Day!!


I haves never heard of using vaseline for a burn. I am a sun lover too, I usually just don't let myself burn. You have a wonderful day!! Happy Mother's Day!!


----------



## daralene

gingerwitch said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Gingerwitch! I have not heard from you for awhile. I think Hobo needs to be fixed as well and I really he probably would stay home more. However, after dogs have the habit of roaming they have a hard time staying home even after neutering. I have all my animals neutered it is the only way you can save dogs from our pounds here in texas they have to be neutered to be adopted. joe p Happy Mother's day !!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Joe--I've been up to my ears in Gardens and gardening--I am head gardener at our local botanical garden here and this time of year can be overwhelming for us as it's an all volunteer operation. So--long, hard days, and evenings after dinner I'm basically good for nothing! But I love it and wouldn't change a thing. Tomorrow's another long day, driving my very best friend to Portland (over 2 hours) to visit her mother; the weather's finally taken a turn for the better and it's supposed to be close to 90 tomorrow so I'm shooting for an early return to the coast before the worst of the heat. Here it revs up all day long and is like a blast furnace at 5 p.m.
> Happy mother's day to all on the T.P.--mothers, daughters, grandmothers and aunts alike and to the guys too!
Click to expand...

Happy Mother's Day to you too. Hope you have a great time at your very best friend's place. You mentioned you are a head gardener at the botanical garden. I have started with orchids the last few years. Don't know what I am doing and someday when I have some time I will do more research, but right now I am laughing at my success. I have about 7 blooms ready to come on this one plant but I think I should have cut it back last year as these are stalks coming out high on the plant and it looks funny, but blooms are blooms and I can't wait till they are full. I love my plants and seem to have a green thumb. Think I inherited it from my mother. I'll post a photo when it is in full bloom. You must love plants too to be putting in so much time as head gardener. I get such joy from seeing a plant grow and blossom or become nourishment for us. A true miracle.


----------



## Joe P

I am up and going to start the Mother's Day routine soon, but I wanted to catch up with TP first and wow!!! David, you really hit the spot with your "receipt" for "Croquettas Chicken" as we are avid chicken eaters. We do chicken fingers here once a week and that is wonderful but this "receipt" is a nice change. 

We buy Chicken Breasts (boneless) from Costco in plastic packages that are fabulous for the freezer I think there is 8 to 10 different breasts in 5 packages for $20.00. Not too bad. Roast, mashed potatoes/gravy, carrots, salad with our tomatoes from our garden and vanilla cake/ frosting with hot coffee for Mom today, her request. joe p


----------



## Joe P

I hear the paper person dropping the paper at the garage door, I think. I need my mug of coffee and the Sunday San Antonio Paper and then into the kitchen to start the dinner. Take care y'all and again happy Mother's Day to all. 

joe p


----------



## NanaCaren

carol's gifts said:


> Nana Caren--Beautiful sunrise! It's funny I thought I looked out the the sun was soooo bright--then I realized I was looking at a yellow street light!! Then I really woke up!HAHAHA :roll:  :lol:


Thank you! I was hoping the sun wouldn't go behind the clouds before i got my camera. I'm glad I don't have street lights here.


----------



## Joe P

oops sorry, I have a mother cardinal sitting on two eggs in our little tree we planted 10 years ago at Christmas time. I can see her and her mate the beautiful red cardinal relieving her in sitting and sometimes bringing her something to eat. It is very dear to sit here and watch them. joe p


----------



## NanaCaren

Joe P said:


> oops sorry, I have a mother cardinal sitting on two eggs in our little tree we planted 10 years ago at Christmas time. I can see her and her mate the beautiful red cardinal relieving her in sitting and sometimes bringing her something to eat. It is very dear to sit here and watch them. joe p


That would be a lovely sight.


----------



## daralene

5mmdpns said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what I have been busy doing for the past few days. I am a peregrine watcher and we have some hatchlings. I saw this hatch take place. Totally amazing.
> The person who wrote the article forgot to give Tracy the credit for the video and me for the quote they credited to Tracy. This has now been modified.
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/offbeat/story/2012/05/12/mb-peregrine-falcons-hatchlings-120512.html
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: Nice video and it is amazing what can be done with modern technology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And here are the three fluffy peregrine chicks (called eyases) being fed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The female peregrine is Princess and the male is Ivy. At this point Ivy's duty is to bring food to the nest box. Princess will not leave her chicks now until they are several days old. Then Ivy can assume the feeding roll too. Meantime, we need the fourth egg to hatch. That will happen before morning.
Click to expand...

 Thanks so much for sharing these wonderful links to see the peregrine chicks. Really enjoyed.
__________________
Joe P wrote:
oops sorry, I have a mother cardinal sitting on two eggs in our little tree we planted 10 years ago at Christmas time. I can see her and her mate the beautiful red cardinal relieving her in sitting and sometimes bringing her something to eat. It is very dear to sit here and watch them. joe p
______________________________________
Cardinals are so beautiful. Now you will have two more. How wonderful. Nice way to spend your down time, watching birds, new life, and all in a tree YOU planted. Very special! 
Daralene


----------



## 5mmdpns

Happy Mother's Day everyone! I am off to see what the peregrines are up to today. Then I am off to my Mom and Dad's for a bit. 

Dave, I absolutely love chicken. Would the ground up chicken work just as well? then I dont have to chop it up afterwards. Love the turkey too.

Joe, that vanilla cake does sound great!


----------



## siouxann

We use ground turkey or chicken for everything that used to call for ground beef. Even burgers taste good. Sometimes we add a couple drops of Kitchen Bouquet to give a slight color to it, but mostly we mix in a packet of Lipton's Onion Soup Mix. No need to add any salt if using the soup mix as it has plenty of sodium on its own.


----------



## 5mmdpns

siouxann said:


> We use ground turkey or chicken for everything that used to call for ground beef. Even burgers taste good. Sometimes we add a couple drops of Kitchen Bouquet to give a slight color to it, but mostly we mix in a packet of Lipton's Onion Soup Mix. No need to add any salt if using the soup mix as it has plenty of sodium on its own.


I like doing that too. I do mix a little bit of flour into the ground poultry if making burgers so that they stick together. I love it with bread and butter pickles on the burger!


----------



## mjs

NanaCaren said:


> Happy Mother's Day!!! To all the ladies and single dads out there.


Lovely hobbit house pictures. It should be an illustration in a children's book.


----------



## daralene

mjs said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Mother's Day!!! To all the ladies and single dads out there.
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely hobbit house pictures. It should be an illustration in a children's book.
Click to expand...

I second that.


----------



## NanaCaren

mjs said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Mother's Day!!! To all the ladies and single dads out there.
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely hobbit house pictures. It should be an illustration in a children's book.
Click to expand...

Thank you! It isn't at it's best right now with damage from the winter.


----------



## NanaCaren

daralene said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Mother's Day!!! To all the ladies and single dads out there.
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely hobbit house pictures. It should be an illustration in a children's book.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I second that.
Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## NanaCaren

Everyone have a wonderful day today! Off to mom's for a picnic lunch.


----------



## FireballDave

pammie1234 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope all the Mums have a great day, whether or not it's officially _Mother's Day_ in your coutry. Don't be alarmed if your teenaged son or daughter sends you a text saying "hag1", it actually means _Have A Good One_, so no need to re-write your will!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the translation. My DD asked me to text one of her friends while she was driving. I asked her if she wanted me to tell them it was me. She said that they would know. I asked her why, and she said because you write in correct grammar! I have since tried to learn some of the acronyms so I'll be more "with it!"
Click to expand...

It's very dangerous trying to look 'with it', our inglorious Prime Minister has been made to look like an utter idiot for mis-use of text abbreviations. I prefer to use _telegraphese_ which I learned back in the 1970s, I can also read punched tape. This is a far better option, it keeps the little darlings guessing as to how much I actually understand; I'm told it's one of my more infuriating little habits, I try!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Joe P said:


> I am up and going to start the Mother's Day routine soon, but I wanted to catch up with TP first and wow!!! David, you really hit the spot with your "receipt" for "Croquettas Chicken" as we are avid chicken eaters. We do chicken fingers here once a week and that is wonderful but this "receipt" is a nice change.
> 
> We buy Chicken Breasts (boneless) from Costco in plastic packages that are fabulous for the freezer I think there is 8 to 10 different breasts in 5 packages for $20.00. Not too bad. Roast, mashed potatoes/gravy, carrots, salad with our tomatoes from our garden and vanilla cake/ frosting with hot coffee for Mom today, her request. joe p


Do try them, they're a speciality at _Rebato's_ in London, excellent with tomato salsa.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

carol's gifts said:


> Dave--The Croquettas Chicken sounds really good. i will try this receipe soon. Have a Wonderful day!


They went down well with the other tapas, you need to make the sauce really thick and chill them thoroughly before frying. They also freeze if you want to make a large batch.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

5mmdpns said:


> Happy Mother's Day everyone! I am off to see what the peregrines are up to today. Then I am off to my Mom and Dad's for a bit.
> 
> Dave, I absolutely love chicken. Would the ground up chicken work just as well? then I dont have to chop it up afterwards. Love the turkey too.
> 
> Joe, that vanilla cake does sound great!


I have made them with a pack of minced chicken, it works, but I think it comes out better if you use a chicken breast and blitz it in a food processor after cooking.

Dave


----------



## Poledra65

Morning all, I finally got caught up with all the posts. 
Hope everyone is having or had a wonderful Mothers Day! 
Love all the wonderful pictures that are being posted, it's so nice to be able to travel the world from your kitchen table. 
Prayers and thoughts to those with ailing family. 

Well, I've gotten the front and backs of my sons hooded sweatshirt finished, now I just need to finish knitting the sleeves and start putting it together, at least the hood part is quick and easy to do. Straight Stockinette Stitch, it gets a bit boring when you are doing 27 or more inches of it. 

Well, I'll be back later to check in, enjoy your day all.


----------



## budasha

cmaliza said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe I made it to page 1 - just a fluke. More great receipts - thanks Dave. Cocktail sounds yummy - don't know about the beef though. If I cook it like that, it will probably be tough as shoe leather.
> 
> The blue Heron was here again yesterday. He's getting bolder. He sat on the roof of the garden shed and surveyed the pond. Wonder what he's thinking. I don't know if he's able to see the net I put over the pond. If he can't, he's in for a surprise if he swoops down.
> 
> Budasha - a
> Actually, the meat does become quite tender cooking it that way. I am surprised, too.
> 
> Also...why do you have a net over the pond? How big is it? just curious.
> 
> Carol (IL)]
> 
> 
> 
> Just getting here and there are already 27 pages to read - wow.
> 
> Carol - I put a net over the pond to keep the heron from diving for the fish. The pond is about 10 x 20' so it's not all that big, but still a chore to keep clean.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Joe P said:


> I am up and going to start the Mother's Day routine soon, but I wanted to catch up with TP first and wow!!! David, you really hit the spot with your "receipt" for "Croquettas Chicken" as we are avid chicken eaters. We do chicken fingers here once a week and that is wonderful but this "receipt" is a nice change.
> 
> We buy Chicken Breasts (boneless) from Costco in plastic packages that are fabulous for the freezer I think there is 8 to 10 different breasts in 5 packages for $20.00. Not too bad. Roast, mashed potatoes/gravy, carrots, salad with our tomatoes from our garden and vanilla cake/ frosting with hot coffee for Mom today, her request. joe p


OOPS Joseph!! if you see my point, Dave is Dave, and I won't say further! hope you have had a lovely day with Mom!


----------



## budasha

It's a beautiful morning; the sun is shining and it's supposed to be very mild. 

Happy Mother's Day to all of you.

Dreamweaver - that artichoke is certainly prolific, I guess the more you cut off, the more it fruits. Lucky you to have it so handy.

I'm going to try Dandylion's artichoke and olive crostini. It sounds so good.

Dave - that picture of the sunset in the channel is beautiful. You captured it at just the right moment. 

I'm going to try and read all the posts before I go off to lunch with a friend. She and her siblings are at odds and they avoid her. Too bad - her mom's in hospital and she wanted to visit with her today but her siblings would rather that she wasn't there so that they can visit.


----------



## 5mmdpns

budasha said:


> It's a beautiful morning; the sun is shining and it's supposed to be very mild.
> 
> Happy Mother's Day to all of you.
> 
> I'm going to try and read all the posts before I go off to lunch with a friend. She and her siblings are at odds and they avoid her. Too bad - her mom's in hospital and she wanted to visit with her today but her siblings would rather that she wasn't there so that they can visit.


She should just go anyways. It is her mother too. You go with her and that way there will be no ugliness in front of the darling mother.


----------



## budasha

myfanwy said:


> To add to our collection of 'sunrise' photos, this morning it was a very delicate pink- now almost completely overcast!
> 
> Hi, Carol!


That is gorgeous!


----------



## NanaCaren

5mmdpns said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a beautiful morning; the sun is shining and it's supposed to be very mild.
> 
> Happy Mother's Day to all of you.
> 
> I'm going to try and read all the posts before I go off to lunch with a friend. She and her siblings are at odds and they avoid her. Too bad - her mom's in hospital and she wanted to visit with her today but her siblings would rather that she wasn't there so that they can visit.
> 
> 
> 
> She should just go anyways. It is her mother too. You go with her and that way there will be no ugliness in front of the darling mother.
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: I agree!


----------



## Pontuf

Happy Mother's Day!!!
I shot this picture from the second floor of our home. The mountain is Pinnacle Peak and it is a famous mountain in North Scottsdale Arizona. It's a very popular mountain to hike. I shot this on a cloudy misty day. I call it "The Isle of Pinnacle Peak" because it looked like a deserted island.
FYI I'm very excited about the Advocaat recipes. You see I make hundreds of French Macarons every week and I need lots of egg whites. I have all these egg yolks left over and so not to waste them I make lemon curd and creme brulee. I can't wait to make Advocaat! And if any of you have more recipes that include lots of egg yolks please send them my way.


----------



## NanaCaren

Absulutely breath taking.


----------



## Pontuf

Carol and Liz
If you can please get a picture of your Blue Herons.I think we would all love to see them.



budasha said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe I made it to page 1 - just a fluke. More great receipts - thanks Dave. Cocktail sounds yummy - don't know about the beef though. If I cook it like that, it will probably be tough as shoe leather.
> 
> The blue Heron was here again yesterday. He's getting bolder. He sat on the roof of the garden shed and surveyed the pond. Wonder what he's thinking. I don't know if he's able to see the net I put over the pond. If he can't, he's in for a surprise if he swoops down.
> .
> Budasha - a
> Actually, the meat does become quite tender cooking it that way. I am surprised, too.
> 
> Also...why do you have a net over the pond? How big is it? just curious.
> 
> Carol (IL)]
> 
> 
> 
> Just getting here and there are already 27 pages to read - wow.
> 
> Carol - I put a net over the pond to keep the heron from diving for the fish. The pond is about 10 x 20' so it's not all that big, but still a chore to keep clean.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## FireballDave

Pontuf said:


> Happy Mother's Day!!!
> I shot this picture from the second floor of our home. The mountain is Pinnacle Peak and it is a famous mountain in North Scottsdale Arizona. It's a very popular mountain to hike. I shot this on a cloudy misty day. I call it "The Isle of Pinnacle Peak" because it looked like a deserted island.
> FYI I'm very excited about the Advocaat recipes. You see I make hundreds of French Macarons every week and I need lots of egg whites. I have all these egg yolks left over and so not to waste them I make lemon curd and creme brulee. I can't wait to make Advocaat! And if any of you have more recipes that include lots of egg yolks please send them my way.


Fabulous photo, what an advertisement for the area!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

budasha said:


> It's a beautiful morning; the sun is shining and it's supposed to be very mild.
> 
> Happy Mother's Day to all of you.
> 
> Dreamweaver - that artichoke is certainly prolific, I guess the more you cut off, the more it fruits. Lucky you to have it so handy.
> 
> I'm going to try Dandylion's artichoke and olive crostini. It sounds so good.
> 
> Dave - that picture of the sunset in the channel is beautiful. You captured it at just the right moment.
> 
> I'm going to try and read all the posts before I go off to lunch with a friend. She and her siblings are at odds and they avoid her. Too bad - her mom's in hospital and she wanted to visit with her today but her siblings would rather that she wasn't there so that they can visit.


Thank you, it was a wonderful early evening crossing and I sat on deck with with a beer watching the entire show.

I hope you have a brill day and enjoy your lunch.

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2

Pontuf said:


> Happy Mother's Day!!!
> I shot this picture from the second floor of our home. The mountain is Pinnacle Peak and it is a famous mountain in North Scottsdale Arizona. It's a very popular mountain to hike. I shot this on a cloudy misty day. I call it "The Isle of Pinnacle Peak" because it looked like a deserted island.
> FYI I'm very excited about the Advocaat recipes. You see I make hundreds of French Macarons every week and I need lots of egg whites. I have all these egg yolks left over and so not to waste them I make lemon curd and creme brulee. I can't wait to make Advocaat! And if any of you have more recipes that include lots of egg yolks please send them my way.


love the shot!


----------



## daralene

Pontuf said:


> Happy Mother's Day!!!
> I shot this picture from the second floor of our home. The mountain is Pinnacle Peak and it is a famous mountain in North Scottsdale Arizona. It's a very popular mountain to hike. I shot this on a cloudy misty day. I call it "The Isle of Pinnacle Peak" because it looked like a deserted island.
> FYI I'm very excited about the Advocaat recipes. You see I make hundreds of French Macarons every week and I need lots of egg whites. I have all these egg yolks left over and so not to waste them I make lemon curd and creme brulee. I can't wait to make Advocaat! And if any of you have more recipes that include lots of egg yolks please send them my way.


That is just magical and beautiful. I might add breathtaking. You get to see this from your home. What a gorgeous view.


----------



## Pontuf

Yes, we see Pinnacle Peak from every window in the house that faces West and South. It was a major reason why we bought the land and built the house.


----------



## daralene

Joe P: Your meal sounds so great and your mother is a lucky lady. I am contributing to the Mother's Day meal and this is what I'm taking as they want it casual. Since you like chicken, thought I would put this on for you. Not sure if you like the rest of the ingredients or not, but it is a hit and so easy:
White Chicken Chili in a crock pot
3 cans great northern beans, rinsed and drained
3 c cubed cooked chicken
1 jar Alfredo sauce
2 cups chicken broth
1-2 cans chopped green chilies
1 1/2 c frozen gold and white corn
1 c shredded Monterey Jack cheese or marbled cheddar Jack
1 c shredded pepper Jack cheese
1 c sour cream (I don't do a low fat version, but you could)
1 small yellow pepper chopped
1 small onion chopped
3 small garlic cloves minced
1 T ground cumin
1 1/2 t white pepper
1 - 1 1/2 cayenne pepper
tortilla strips for topping when done cooking
salse verde and chopped fresh cilantro optional
Combine the first 15 ingredients in a slow cooker. Cook on low for 3-4 hrs. Can be done on stovetop for an hour on med-low heat. You can add a little salt to your taste, or not. In place of tortilla strips you can get some tortilla chips and break them up to use on top. I'm slicing avocado with lemon to have along with the cilantro. I can't eat this on a regular basis, calories, but I do the real sour cream and cheese and use it for celebrations. Hope you and your Mom have a great day together and sounds like such a nice meal you have prepared.


----------



## Joe P

Oh My God that view of Pinnacle Peak is "stunning" from your window in your home. You are right it does look like an island. Thanks for sharing. 

joe p


----------



## daralene

Pontuf said:


> Yes, we see Pinnacle Peak from every window in the house that faces West and South. It was a major reason why we bought the land and built the house.


Well you sure made a great choice in location. Wow. To wake up to that every day must be so amazing.


----------



## Joe P

Please do not take offense but I am not into white chili but, I was wondering I could do something similar with ground hamburger, not the alfredo sauce but tomato sauce and keep the sour cream to add on top when served. What do you think or am I butchering it too much?

joe p



daralene said:


> Joe P: Your meal sounds so great and your mother is a lucky lady. I am contributing to the Mother's Day meal and this is what I'm taking as they want it casual. Since you like chicken, thought I would put this on for you. Not sure if you like the rest of the ingredients or not, but it is a hit and so easy:
> White Chicken Chili in a crock pot
> 
> 3 cans great northern beans, rinsed and drained
> 3 c cubed cooked chicken
> 1 jar Alfredo sauce
> 2 cups chicken broth
> 1-2 cans chopped green chilies
> 1 1/2 c frozen gold and white corn
> 1 c shredded Monterey Jack cheese or marbled cheddar Jack
> 1 c shredded pepper Jack cheese
> 1 c sour cream (I don't do a low fat version, but you could)
> 1 small yellow pepper chopped
> 1 small onion chopped
> 3 small garlic cloves minced
> 1 T ground cumin
> 1 1/2 t white pepper
> 1 - 1 1/2 cayenne pepper
> tortilla strips for topping when done cooking
> salse verde and chopped fresh cilantro optional
> Combine the first 15 ingredients in a slow cooker. Cook on low for 3-4 hrs. Can be done on stovetop for an hour on med-low heat. You can add a little salt to your taste, or not. In place of tortilla strips you can get some tortilla chips and break them up to use on top. I'm slicing avocado with lemon to have along with the cilantro. I can't eat this on a regular basis, calories, but I do the real sour cream and cheese and use it for celebrations. Hope you and your Mom have a great day together and sounds like such a nice meal you have prepared.


----------



## cmaliza

NanaCaren said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was cute, kind of reminds me of...
> 
> 
> 
> I take umbrage to that, Nana Caren!
> Oh does that make me sound paranoid ?
> I just opened my mouth this morning to my nephew about his wife. I could have bitten my toungue off, but it was too late, it had already fallen from my brain, right out of my mouth!
> When will I ever learn? dandy/sue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have. Even known to put my mouth In gear before the brain was engaged.
Click to expand...

I always had a poster in my classroom that said "Engage brain before starting tongue"


----------



## Pontuf

I love red meat chili but this sounds delicious! I'm going to try it!
Thanks



daralene said:


> Joe P: Your meal sounds so great and your mother is a lucky lady. I am contributing to the Mother's Day meal and this is what I'm taking as they want it casual. Since you like chicken, thought I would put this on for you. Not sure if you like the rest of the ingredients or not, but it is a hit and so easy:
> White Chicken Chili in a crock pot
> 3 cans great northern beans, rinsed and drained
> 3 c cubed cooked chicken
> 1 jar Alfredo sauce
> 2 cups chicken broth
> 1-2 cans chopped green chilies
> 1 1/2 c frozen gold and white corn
> 1 c shredded Monterey Jack cheese or marbled cheddar Jack
> 1 c shredded pepper Jack cheese
> 1 c sour cream (I don't do a low fat version, but you could)
> 1 small yellow pepper chopped
> 1 small onion chopped
> 3 small garlic cloves minced
> 1 T ground cumin
> 1 1/2 t white pepper
> 1 - 1 1/2 cayenne pepper
> tortilla strips for topping when done cooking
> salse verde and chopped fresh cilantro optional
> Combine the first 15 ingredients in a slow cooker. Cook on low for 3-4 hrs. Can be done on stovetop for an hour on med-low heat. You can add a little salt to your taste, or not. In place of tortilla strips you can get some tortilla chips and break them up to use on top. I'm slicing avocado with lemon to have along with the cilantro. I can't eat this on a regular basis, calories, but I do the real sour cream and cheese and use it for celebrations. Hope you and your Mom have a great day together and sounds like such a nice meal you have prepared.


----------



## Pontuf

Joe, I think that your changes will work just fine.



Joe P said:


> Please do not take offense but I am not into white chili but, I was wondering I could do something similar with ground hamburger, not the alfredo sauce but tomato sauce and keep the sour cream to add on top when served. What do you think or am I butchering it too much?
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P: Your meal sounds so great and your mother is a lucky lady. I am contributing to the Mother's Day meal and this is what I'm taking as they want it casual. Since you like chicken, thought I would put this on for you. Not sure if you like the rest of the ingredients or not, but it is a hit and so easy:
> White Chicken Chili in a crock pot
> 
> 3 cans great northern beans, rinsed and drained
> 3 c cubed cooked chicken
> 1 jar Alfredo sauce
> 2 cups chicken broth
> 1-2 cans chopped green chilies
> 1 1/2 c frozen gold and white corn
> 1 c shredded Monterey Jack cheese or marbled cheddar Jack
> 1 c shredded pepper Jack cheese
> 1 c sour cream (I don't do a low fat version, but you could)
> 1 small yellow pepper chopped
> 1 small onion chopped
> 3 small garlic cloves minced
> 1 T ground cumin
> 1 1/2 t white pepper
> 1 - 1 1/2 cayenne pepper
> tortilla strips for topping when done cooking
> salse verde and chopped fresh cilantro optional
> Combine the first 15 ingredients in a slow cooker. Cook on low for 3-4 hrs. Can be done on stovetop for an hour on med-low heat. You can add a little salt to your taste, or not. In place of tortilla strips you can get some tortilla chips and break them up to use on top. I'm slicing avocado with lemon to have along with the cilantro. I can't eat this on a regular basis, calories, but I do the real sour cream and cheese and use it for celebrations. Hope you and your Mom have a great day together and sounds like such a nice meal you have prepared.
Click to expand...


----------



## mjs

I've succeeded a couple of times in posting a picture, but it sure is not working today.


----------



## cmaliza

dandylion said:


> As you all know by now, Im less than worldly, nor am I formally educated , etc. but fortunately I dont mind laughing at myself, so I must tell you that I was feeling international tonight until I looked up the recipes for Bangers and Mash, and Colcannon.
> 
> Heres where I went wrong. ---- I had kielbasa and sauerkraut, with a side of mashed potatoes. I really was feeling very British, and somewhat Irish, and enjoying it immensely. I was disappointed to read the traditional recipes, and see that Colcannon is potatoes and cabbage, which I would LOVE, and Bangers and mash probably do not include Kielbasa sausage
> 
> Yes, I'm entertaining myself tonight -- a habit developed due to the fact that my two brothers were 7 and 10 yrs older than myself, therefore I learned to make fun of, and entertain myself early in life  .
> 
> its ok. , bring it on. Was my meal a mish mash, so to speak? If it was, it is very like my true American heritage. A genuine US hodgepodge, but ----- I'm having fun.  sue


Dandylion...just call it a British meal with a "twist".....


----------



## margewhaples

Love all the photos this wkend. Its like a world tour. Saving all.


----------



## margewhaples

The Tp is growing in length and also in the # of contributors. Soon it will be impossible to keep up with the posts. Hobo still insists on his time to wander and gets very agitated if it is not permitted. He comes back more regularly and fortunately the animal control does not patrol alot here, due to lack of manpower. This Am he was gone for three hours, but has just returned for breakfast. For a small dog he eats an awful lot. I love him so I want him happy and will put up with it. If he continues to stay I will have him spayed and perhaps this will help. He is a loving dog, just is bitten with wanderlust. Marge.


----------



## Jacki

You ever get to Albuquerque or Santa Fe, you PM me!!!! We will get together and EAT! We do actually have an Irish Pub or two....we also have some great micro breweries that are worth a visit too! We could definitely have some fun. I intend to be around for a long time!



dandylion said:


> Hola, howdy and hi, Jacki, Visiting New Mexico and eating Tex Mex. food is on my bucket list. If I ever make it, we can meet in an Irish Pub and have fun, OK? Sue
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Jacki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you all know by now, Im less than worldly, nor am I formally educated , etc. but fortunately I dont mind laughing at myself, so I must tell you that I was feeling international tonight until I looked up the recipes for Bangers and Mash, and Colcannon.
> 
> Heres where I went wrong. ---- I had kielbasa and sauerkraut, with a side of mashed potatoes. I really was feeling very British, and somewhat Irish, and enjoying it immensely. I was disappointed to read the traditional recipes, and see that Colcannon is potatoes and cabbage, which I would LOVE, and Bangers and mash probably do not include Kielbasa sausage
> 
> Yes, I'm entertaining myself tonight -- a habit developed due to the fact that my two brothers were 7 and 10 yrs older than myself, therefore I learned to make fun of, and entertain myself early in life  .
> 
> its ok. , bring it on. Was my meal a mish mash, so to speak? If it was, it is very like my true American heritage. A genuine US hodgepodge, but ----- I'm having fun.  sue
> 
> 
> 
> Read this and my mouth watered! I just love (I mean love) your above concoction! Never expected to like kielbasa and sauerkraut, with a side of mashed potatoes, but one adventurous evening and I was hooked! I'm a little bit Irish, French, spec of Italian, and who knows....but 100% American, New Mexico born...yada, yada, yada...and I love to eat!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sorlenna

It's Sunday morning and Mother's Day, and I've just cleaned the kitchen so I can go buy groceries.  It's been a bit warm for chili (though I always make mine with ground turkey), but still last night was windy and the air had a definite chill. Last night I went up to his work--another "thing" to attend--and we went to dinner with one DD before the event, and she gave me a gift card for my favorite yarn shop as a belated birthday gift from her & her mom. Woohoo! So some day this week I'll try to make the trek over there. Will have to see what the week brings.

We got a bit more rain yesterday as well, which was nice except for the driving (35-40 mph on the interstate for no reason I could determine--it wasn't raining hard at all). Ah well. The first rain we've had in five weeks is still welcome.

Someone mentioned sausage & sauerkraut--yum. I guess it's our German ancestry, but that's one thing my mother and grandmother used to make fairly often. I want some! 

Today I'm not sure what we're doing except going to the market, but it's shaping up to be a pretty day, no matter what.

Happy day to all, mothers & children alike!


----------



## Jacki

Greetings fellow NMexican! It is indeed a beautiful day. I haven't enjoyed a cloudy day in soooooo long. We are very fortunate to have this lovely weather. Was driving in the pouring rain on I-40 Friday, and my goodness! You couldn't see a thing. As for the slow traffic....I think everyone was looking with awe and the unusual water falling from the sky.  Happy Mother's Day to all Mom's! When my son gets off duty he will be cooking bratwurst for us. Such a great guy! You get to go yarn shopping!!! What a thoughtful and wonderful daughter! You lucky woman!



Sorlenna said:


> It's Sunday morning and Mother's Day, and I've just cleaned the kitchen so I can go buy groceries.  It's been a bit warm for chili (though I always make mine with ground turkey), but still last night was windy and the air had a definite chill. Last night I went up to his work--another "thing" to attend--and we went to dinner with one DD before the event, and she gave me a gift card for my favorite yarn shop as a belated birthday gift from her & her mom. Woohoo! So some day this week I'll try to make the trek over there. Will have to see what the week brings.
> 
> We got a bit more rain yesterday as well, which was nice except for the driving (35-40 mph on the interstate for no reason I could determine--it wasn't raining hard at all). Ah well. The first rain we've had in five weeks is still welcome.
> 
> Someone mentioned sausage & sauerkraut--yum. I guess it's our German ancestry, but that's one thing my mother and grandmother used to make fairly often. I want some!
> 
> Today I'm not sure what we're doing except going to the market, but it's shaping up to be a pretty day, no matter what.
> 
> Happy day to all, mothers & children alike!


----------



## Dori Sage

NanaCaren said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :-( Nana Caren--Don't know how it works, but I know one time I got really burnt on my chest. After traveling from Ga. to Kansas-as soon as I arrived home, someone had told me to put vaseline on it. You know the next morning I woke up and there was zero-none-soreness!! Hope you feel better. I'm a sun lover and once I have the initial sun burn then I turn tan the rest of the summer. My tans use to last from summer to summer, but I pretty much avoid the sun now. Have a fun-filled day!! Happy Mother's Day!!
> 
> 
> 
> I haves never heard of using vaseline for a burn. I am a sun lover too, I usually just don't let myself burn. You have a wonderful day!! Happy Mother's Day!!
Click to expand...

Oh no - vaseline on a burn? No. It gets hot just like putting oil on a burn - it burns. Put on cold to cool it down like cool water, ice maybe.


----------



## Dori Sage

5mmdpns said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a beautiful morning; the sun is shining and it's supposed to be very mild.
> 
> Happy Mother's Day to all of you.
> 
> I'm going to try and read all the posts before I go off to lunch with a friend. She and her siblings are at odds and they avoid her. Too bad - her mom's in hospital and she wanted to visit with her today but her siblings would rather that she wasn't there so that they can visit.
> 
> 
> 
> She should just go anyways. It is her mother too. You go with her and that way there will be no ugliness in front of the darling mother.
Click to expand...

My sister and I didn't speak for years. My mom died before my dad. Prior to my dad's death he said "After I'm gone I have my doubts that you and your sister will ever speak again." And I kind of agreed with him. Well, after my DH died, my sister and I have become so close, closer than we had ever been before. Quite frankly, if it weren't for her, I think I would have done myself in this past year. THANK GOD FOR HER, her husband and kids. So, I guess what I'm saying is that you never know what the future will bring.


----------



## Dori Sage

Just caught up reading the posts since last nite. Have a wonderful Mothers Day all my wonderful fellow KPers.

Its not supposed to be sunny here at the beach today, but I'm going into the San Fernando Valley to be with my kids and GKs for the day and it is already sunny and quite warm there. My SILs are preparing dinner for all of us.

HAVE A WONDERFUL MOTHERS DAY ALL.


----------



## Ceili

Happy Mothers' Day to all!
Now, for a little vent: I have 2 daughers, three grandkids. My single daughter and I made tenative plans, but she's sick, possibly with strep, so that's not happening. My best friend of 40+ years, died unexpectedly on Friday, got the message from her sister at noon on Saturday, saying funeral was tomorrow (today). Called my daughter, and we made arrangements to go to the funeral. Not a good mothers' day, but important to us that we be there. Late last nite, I checked the obits, and found her funeral was actually on Saturday. The message did not come through on my cell phone until noon on Saturday. I am extremely upset! Cancelled with my daughter for the funeral, which she acknowledged, but haven't heard from her or the grandkids regarding mothers' day. Now I'm upset and hurt. Plus, my hairdresser is moving out of the state in two weeks. Upset, hurt and more upset. I have heard from all my friends and one daughter for mothers' day, so I guess maybe I shouldn't be upset, but considering the amount of babysitting I do for my other daughter, and how close we are, I just am.

Sorry for the downer, folks, but who else can I tell?


----------



## Silverowl

Ceili said:


> Happy Mothers' Day to all!
> Now, for a little vent: I have 2 daughers, three grandkids. My single daughter and I made tenative plans, but she's sick, possibly with strep, so that's not happening. My best friend of 40+ years, died unexpectedly on Friday, got the message from her sister at noon on Saturday, saying funeral was tomorrow (today). Called my daughter, and we made arrangements to go to the funeral. Not a good mothers' day, but important to us that we be there. Late last nite, I checked the obits, and found her funeral was actually on Saturday. The message did not come through on my cell phone until noon on Saturday. I am extremely upset! Cancelled with my daughter for the funeral, which she acknowledged, but haven't heard from her or the grandkids regarding mothers' day. Now I'm upset and hurt. Plus, my hairdresser is moving out of the state in two weeks. Upset, hurt and more upset. I have heard from all my friends and one daughter for mothers' day, so I guess maybe I shouldn't be upset, but considering the amount of babysitting I do for my other daughter, and how close we are, I just am.
> 
> Sorry for the downer, folks, but who else can I tell?


Ceili, Happy Mothers Day to you.


----------



## Jacki

Ceili, happy Mother's Day to you!!!! It is difficult when your kids don't do what you wish they would. I need to remember that my DIL is a mother too, and deserves a Mother's Day celebration too....so she is not supposed to be doing anything today for our celebration....will leave it up to my hubby and son and grandson (but...he is only 2 1/2!) Anyway, I'm sorry to hear of all your recent losses and slights. All my mother ever wanted for MD was peace and quiet. She was a florist and exhausted by MD! I'll bet your day gets better!!!!


----------



## Joe P

Hi Ceili,

This is Joe p. and I don't know y'all very well but The TP people have been extremely kind and have boilstered (sp) me up a few times since I joined 4 or so weeks ago. I would like to add some things for you and I to think about and if I offend you or anyone else please tell me as I don't want to be out of line here.

You have had some terrible dissapointments, tragic really and all within a day or so. You are in shock right now and you are not a downer to me and I don't think anyone else on or in the TP.

What do we do when we are in shock? We stop, rest, gather our feathers together and preen ourselves. I know that must sound silly, but we have to be really good to ourselves when we are in shock, we need to talk about what is going on with us right now!!!! and keep doing it and make a plea for the world to hear us. When we have talked it and talked it we then need to rest a little,(nap) and then after waking up talk some more if needed and then comes action.

Like people say we can talk the walk and talk the walk but we do finally have to walk the walk. My suggestion is to do something with yourself or a loved one or friend symbolic for the repose of your 40 yr. old friend's soul who has died. Get out the keenex and cry if need be but do the emotion that helps you release the energy you feel about not being able to attend the funeral. When that act is completed like writing a letter to her and mention the things you remember the two of you shared etc. Write and write then with great care take the letter and turn it back to the world we live in, bury it, burn it, flush it, because she is gone and your memories will always be with you and her good qualities are her legacy to you and you will be richer for this.

Death is a thing we all have to work out in ourselves but I have a bleeding heart here for you because you are hurting and I feel it in your comments.

Who or whatever you have as a higher power my thought (prayer) is for you to start to heal. Think of her legacy that will always be with you because you they live on because we keep the legacies alive.

Sincerely,

Joe p.

((


Ceili said:


> Happy Mothers' Day to all!
> Now, for a little vent: I have 2 daughers, three grandkids. My single daughter and I made tenative plans, but she's sick, possibly with strep, so that's not happening. My best friend of 40+ years, died unexpectedly on Friday, got the message from her sister at noon on Saturday, saying funeral was tomorrow (today). Called my daughter, and we made arrangements to go to the funeral. Not a good mothers' day, but important to us that we be there. Late last nite, I checked the obits, and found her funeral was actually on Saturday. The message did not come through on my cell phone until noon on Saturday. I am extremely upset! Cancelled with my daughter for the funeral, which she acknowledged, but haven't heard from her or the grandkids regarding mothers' day. Now I'm upset and hurt. Plus, my hairdresser is moving out of the state in two weeks. Upset, hurt and more upset. I have heard from all my friends and one daughter for mothers' day, so I guess maybe I shouldn't be upset, but considering the amount of babysitting I do for my other daughter, and how close we are, I just am.
> 
> Sorry for the downer, folks, but who else can I tell?


----------



## Ceili

Jacki said:


> Ceili, happy Mother's Day to you!!!! It is difficult when your kids don't do what you wish they would. I need to remember that my DIL is a mother too, and deserves a Mother's Day celebration too....so she is not supposed to be doing anything today for our celebration....will leave it up to my hubby and son and grandson (but...he is only 2 1/2!) Anyway, I'm sorry to hear of all your recent losses and slights. All my mother ever wanted for MD was peace and quiet. She was a florist and exhausted by MD! I'll bet your day gets better!!!!


Thanks, Jacki! As Dave told us, HAG1! and yes, my daughter is mother, too, and I respect that, but she doesn't care about mothers day, and I do, and she knows that. Anyway, I hope her family is doing something nice for her.


----------



## Sorlenna

Ceili, my heart goes out to you! What a tough few days, and of course you can tell us about it--keeping it in can cause trouble; I know from experience...hopefully things will settle down and you will find some comfort about your friend.

Perhaps you should have a personal ceremony for her--that's what I did when my dear friend died a couple of years ago and his service fell on a day where I had to be three places at once...I just had a short, private moment for myself and then let myself grieve. I still miss him, but it did help.



Jacki said:


> Greetings fellow NMexican! It is indeed a beautiful day. I haven't enjoyed a cloudy day in soooooo long. We are very fortunate to have this lovely weather. Was driving in the pouring rain on I-40 Friday, and my goodness! You couldn't see a thing. As for the slow traffic....I think everyone was looking with awe and the unusual water falling from the sky.  Happy Mother's Day to all Mom's! When my son gets off duty he will be cooking bratwurst for us. Such a great guy! You get to go yarn shopping!!! What a thoughtful and wonderful daughter! You lucky woman!


Jacki, I was on I-25 headed north last night, and I'd heard it was all moving more or less down the 40 corridor through the canyon. Once I got past the edge of the city, it evened out, but yeah, I think people forget how to drive in rain! :shock:

Anyhow, it is nice to see water (not ice!) falling from the sky once more.

As for kiddos, we are quite blessed with great ones. I am looking forward to heading over to the LYS soon!


----------



## Pontuf

I read recently to put egg whites on a burn.



Dori Sage said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :-( Nana Caren--Don't know how it works, but I know one time I got really burnt on my chest. After traveling from Ga. to Kansas-as soon as I arrived home, someone had told me to put vaseline on it. You know the next morning I woke up and there was zero-none-soreness!! Hope you feel better. I'm a sun lover and once I have the initial sun burn then I turn tan the rest of the summer. My tans use to last from summer to summer, but I pretty much avoid the sun now. Have a fun-filled day!! Happy Mother's Day!!
> 
> 
> 
> I haves never heard of using vaseline for a burn. I am a sun lover too, I usually just don't let myself burn. You have a wonderful day!! Happy Mother's Day!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no - vaseline on a burn? No. It gets hot just like putting oil on a burn - it burns. Put on cold to cool it down like cool water, ice maybe.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jacki

Sweet Joe! You said it so well. And, by the way, welcome to KP! It is an awesome place to hang out. Ceili, we are all here for you, and we care. Please let all of us know how your day turns out. I'll try to peek in when I get home tonight to see how everyone is doing. Peace



Joe P said:


> Hi Ceili,
> 
> This is Joe p. and I don't know y'all very well but The TP people have been extremely kind and have boilstered (sp) me up a few times since I joined 4 or so weeks ago. I would like to add some things for you and I to think about and if I offend you or anyone else please tell me as I don't want to be out of line here.
> 
> You have had some terrible dissapointments, tragic really and all within a day or so. You are in shock right now and you are not a downer to me and I don't think anyone else on or in the TP.
> 
> What do we do when we are in shock? We stop, rest, gather our feathers together and preen ourselves. I know that must sound silly, but we have to be really good to ourselves when we are in shock, we need to talk about what is going on with us right now!!!! and keep doing it and make a plea for the world to hear us. When we have talked it and talked it we then need to rest a little,(nap) and then after waking up talk some more if needed and then comes action.
> 
> Like people say we can talk the walk and talk the walk but we do finally have to walk the walk. My suggestion is to do something with yourself or a loved one or friend symbolic for the repose of your 40 yr. old friend's soul who has died. Get out the keenex and cry if need be but do the emotion that helps you release the energy you feel about not being able to attend the funeral. When that act is completed like writing a letter to her and mention the things you remember the two of you shared etc. Write and write then with great care take the letter and turn it back to the world we live in, bury it, burn it, flush it, because she is gone and your memories will always be with you and her good qualities are her legacy to you and you will be richer for this.
> 
> Death is a thing we all have to work out in ourselves but I have a bleeding heart here for you because you are hurting and I feel it in your comments.
> 
> Who or whatever you have as a higher power my thought (prayer) is for you to start to heal. Think of her legacy that will always be with you because you they live on because we keep the legacies alive.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Joe p.
> 
> ((
> 
> 
> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Mothers' Day to all!
> Now, for a little vent: I have 2 daughers, three grandkids. My single daughter and I made tenative plans, but she's sick, possibly with strep, so that's not happening. My best friend of 40+ years, died unexpectedly on Friday, got the message from her sister at noon on Saturday, saying funeral was tomorrow (today). Called my daughter, and we made arrangements to go to the funeral. Not a good mothers' day, but important to us that we be there. Late last nite, I checked the obits, and found her funeral was actually on Saturday. The message did not come through on my cell phone until noon on Saturday. I am extremely upset! Cancelled with my daughter for the funeral, which she acknowledged, but haven't heard from her or the grandkids regarding mothers' day. Now I'm upset and hurt. Plus, my hairdresser is moving out of the state in two weeks. Upset, hurt and more upset. I have heard from all my friends and one daughter for mothers' day, so I guess maybe I shouldn't be upset, but considering the amount of babysitting I do for my other daughter, and how close we are, I just am.
> 
> Sorry for the downer, folks, but who else can I tell?
Click to expand...


----------



## FireballDave

Just thought I'd post a link to the _Aday_ project, initiated by the _Expressions of Humankind Foundation_ in Sweden. It aims to get people around the globe to contribute photographs about their life on Tuesday 15th May. All the photographs will go onto a website to create a unique record of a single day from as many perspectives as possible.

http://www.aday.org/

I really like this sort of project, so I've signed up and will post a photograph of something I see or do on Tuesday, it looks like fun!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> Just thought I'd post a link to the _Aday_ project, initiated by the _Expressions of Humankind Foundation_ in Sweden. It aims to get people around the globe to contribute photographs about their life on Tuesday 15th May. All the photographs will go onto a website to create a unique record of a single day from as many perspectives as possible.
> 
> http://www.aday.org/
> 
> I really like this sort of project, so I've signed up and will post a photograph of something I see or do on Tuesday, it looks like fun!
> 
> Dave


This sounds neat, I'm going to pass this on to the teens.


----------



## Bulldog

Ceili, my prayers are with you. Be good to yourself as Joe put into words so well. We are all here for you. You don't have to bear your burdens alone. You've got friends and there is help "at the throne"


----------



## 5mmdpns

Celi, happy Mother's Day to you. We are a family here and we do care. As a family we do love to hear when one of our own does hurt or have laughter or a cause for celebration or a cause for anger. You did right to share this with us. We can support you through your grief and dissappointments. Yesterday my son and his girlfriend burried her grandmother and I could not physically be with them to share their burden as they live too far away. I do understand. You need to have your own time to say goodbye to your friend and you need your own time to celebrate Mother's Day. I wish you all the best as you try and juggle both of these occaisions. Hugs.


----------



## jmai5421

carol's gifts said:


> :lol:  jmai5421-Your cabin sounds so serene and close to nature. I watched "Out of The Wild-Alaska" the other day. It is amazing what the goup went thru. living off of nature. Enjoy your summer just relaxing. Can you see the lake from where you sit? Have a Happy Mother's Day. Let others pamper you!!


Yes I can. It is about 50- 70 feet away or in front of me. It is quiet and peaceful. I wish all my TP friends could join me on the deck for an afternoon of knitting and watching the birds. I will post some pictures later.


----------



## jmai5421

flockie said:
 

> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you all know by now, Im less than worldly, nor am I formally educated , etc. but fortunately I dont mind laughing at myself, so I must tell you that I was feeling international tonight until I looked up the recipes for Bangers and Mash, and Colcannon.
> 
> Heres where I went wrong. ---- I had kielbasa and sauerkraut, with a side of mashed potatoes. I really was feeling very British, and somewhat Irish, and enjoying it immensely. I was disappointed to read the traditional recipes, and see that Colcannon is potatoes and cabbage, which I would LOVE, and Bangers and mash probably do not include Kielbasa sausage
> 
> Yes, I'm entertaining myself tonight -- a habit developed due to the fact that my two brothers were 7 and 10 yrs older than myself, therefore I learned to make fun of, and entertain myself early in life  .
> 
> its ok. , bring it on. Was my meal a mish mash, so to speak? If it was, it is very like my true American heritage. A genuine US hodgepodge, but ----- I'm having fun.  sue
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to share your kielbasa, sauerkraut and mashed potatoes. This meal is right up my alley.
Click to expand...

Kielbasa and sauerkraut sounds delicious. I love sauerkraut with everything/anything. I love it on brats, hot dogs and cooked all day with a pork roast. My Dad used to make this in a big roaster in his workshop(Mom didn't like the smell) and us girls would sneak bowls of this stuff. He cooked it slowly all day. My mouth is watering now. I think I will get some kielbasa and try it with sauerkraut and some mashed potatoes soon.


----------



## Sorlenna

Alas, no sauerkraut for me yet, but I can always go back for it later.  We decided on lasagna tonight with salad, as we haven't had that for a while now and it's not too hot to have the oven on. I'll have to put it in soon, too.

I'm swatching again! I am not sure I am happy with the sweater yoke yet so I've put it aside for a bit and moved on to finding the next pattern I want to work with. Tomorrow or the next day I'll look at the sweater and see if I still am not crazy about it, and if not, a-frogging I will go.

Tomorrow my best friend gets her new granddaughter (they know it's going to be a C-section, so they scheduled her)--right between our birthdays, too.  I've gotten her a sweater (larger size for fall) and hat done and hope all goes smoothly. I can't wait to see her pictures!


----------



## redriet60

Hello Dave, thanks for having a tea party on mothers day.
I don't remember that song although I am dutch, but I enjoyed it. Your receipts sound delicious, I will definitely try the Beef olives. Hope to get some knitting done today, I'm working on the second sock of a pair.

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY every one.


----------



## jmai5421

Joe P said:


> oops sorry, I have a mother cardinal sitting on two eggs in our little tree we planted 10 years ago at Christmas time. I can see her and her mate the beautiful red cardinal relieving her in sitting and sometimes bringing her something to eat. It is very dear to sit here and watch them. joe p


I'll bet that is fun to watch. I love watching birds. Watching cardinals nest and raise their children. It can't get any better.


----------



## Needleme

Happy Mother's Day -- busy weekend until a few hours ago--our Eighth Grade's Graduation Dinner Dance was Friday night-- a lovely event for the kids and their parents-- and then to Mass on Saturday for the first of four Masses over the next few weeks celebrating our Second Graders' First Communion! We took care of our seven year-old nephew this weekend (very high maintenance, ants-in-his-pants) and he spent Saturday and the evening terrorizing our poor cats and, subsequently, spent quite a bit of time in the "time out" corner. Today my own mom comes home from a Hawaiian cruise (celebrating being a colon cancer survivor and cancer-free now!), my sons are working and my husband is off to see his mom who isn't feeling well ( thank goodness nothing serious, just under the weather), so I am sitting on my back deck enjoying the sun, my knitting and audiobook, and a peaceful afternoon. BBQ'd a bunch of chicken last night, so it will be an easy supper tonight. I have so much to be thankful for-- all of you and your wit and wisdom and sincere sharing are included in my prayers of gratitude on this beautiful day.


----------



## redriet60

Dreamweaver said:


> Artichokes - This is the crop we picked this week..... DH refers to it as lizard condo..... This guy forgot to change color.... Now I can chop it off at root and not worry if it doesn't come back.... Jealous girlfriend went on-line and bought seeds.... she is sharing so that i can plant one where I *want* it to grow....


Hi Dreamweaver, if you chop it of at the root it will grow back, at least mine did, it's of the thistle family (weed/herb) you will have to dig it out.


----------



## Dreamweaver

FireballDave said:


> Just thought I'd post a link to the _Aday_ project, initiated by the _Expressions of Humankind Foundation_ in Sweden. It aims to get people around the globe to contribute photographs about their life on Tuesday 15th May. All the photographs will go onto a website to create a unique record of a single day from as many perspectives as possible.
> 
> http://www.aday.org/
> 
> I really like this sort of project, so I've signed up and will post a photograph of something I see or do on Tuesday, it looks like fun!
> 
> Dave


Tues. is my mom's 91st birthday and we will be attending GD's choir concert, among other things. Four generations. The best photographer in the group is my oldest DD.... She considered doing it professionally so I'm sending her this link... Love this sort of thing.....


----------



## Marianne818

Happy Mother's Day everyone!!!!
Mine has been a pretty good day so far, Daniel made it here sometime during the night, I had left the camper open for him to sleep as he left his key with us last visit. Was good to see his smiling face first thing this morning!! 
Mom has had a wonderful day, Daniel has been spoiling her with lot's of downloads for her Kindle! I gave her pink roses yesterday, a Mandavilla (sp) also yesterday. This morning we were sneaky, had told her they were out of strawberries, so when we walked in with her strawberry, whipped cream belgium waffle, she was so happy!! I of course had gotten her a few gifts so she was very surprised. 
It's been a very rainy soggy day here.. our plans for grilling out have changed, Daniel is going to make our family favorite Chicken Spaghetti, I've made some Italian Herb bread ( breadman mix) and a salad.. hope to grill the chicken and other treats tomorrow. 
Carol's Gift.. wish you could send me a bottle or three of that sunshine and warmth, it's wet and chilly here!!
Daralene, I also agree that you and your Aunt favor a LOT! Such great memories with the High Tea!! 
Celi... I am sending you special wishes for a wonderful day.. keeping you in our thoughts and prayers for sure!! My sons each live about a 3 1/2 hr drive away.. one to the East the other to the West... the younger son is here.. couldn't afford gifts or even cards.. but he is here with us, making us laugh and cooking us a wonderful meal. The other has medical issues and cannot be here.. he forgot to put the cards in the mail so hopefully he will call later this evening. (he text'd about the cards last night)  
JoeP, hope you have a wonderful day with your Mom and family.. wish mine could be up to a drive..but maybe soon! 
Canceled out trip plans due to bad weather coming in.. hope to go the week of the 21st instead.. 
Have a wonderful evening/ morning/day??? LOL.. whichever time zone.. know that I treasure my Tea Party friends!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## daralene

Joe P said:


> Please do not take offense but I am not into white chili but, I was wondering I could do something similar with ground hamburger, not the alfredo sauce but tomato sauce and keep the sour cream to add on top when served. What do you think or am I butchering it too much?
> 
> joe p
> 
> First of all, it was really gutsy of me to send a chili recipe to someone living in Texas. I thought of that but too late. I am an improvisor with cooking, so you absolutely could do that. There is no butchering as far as I am concerned, only inspiration. Hope your time with your Mother was special. I got to be with my son and his family and there were 3 grandmas there. Me, My DIL's mother and her sister-in-law's mother. It was a very special time. We have to treasure these times. My husband doesn't eat white chili either, so you are not alone, but it was a hit at the party.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Pontuf said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Artichokes - This is the crop we picked this week..... DH refers to it as lizard condo..... This guy forgot to change color.... Now I can chop it off at root and not worry if it doesn't come back.... Jealous girlfriend went on-line and bought seeds.... she is sharing so that i can plant one where I *want* it to grow....
> 
> 
> 
> OH MY. WOW!! These are amazing. Do you think I can grow these in Phoenix? We would love to try this. How long from first sprout to harvest?
> My Italian MIL made the most delicious stuffed artichokes every Christmas and any special occasion.
Click to expand...

The seed package said about 120 to 150 days from seed to harvest..... This plant grew from last summer but did npt produce chokes until this early spring.... I think that it will now go dormant - but I'm going to start a new one and leave the root of this one to send up new shoots and see if I can get a Fall and a Spring harvest....

We had the crostini recipe yesterday - delicious - it ended up being our entire dinner with a nice crisp white wine.....


----------



## daralene

Marianne, thanks for the compliment.
So sorry that you couldn't have all your plans the way you wanted due to the weather. Here we are where we are usually rainy and cold and we had nice weather and you got the bad weather. I'll send some your way! Sorry it wasn't there for today.

Wish all your sons could have been there but how wonderful to have one cooking your favorite chicken and spaghetti for you and your mother. That would be my favorite gift of all. Sounds like a sunny time inside even if it wasn't outside. :thumbup:


----------



## daralene

Dreamweaver said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd post a link to the _Aday_ project, initiated by the _Expressions of Humankind Foundation_ in Sweden. It aims to get people around the globe to contribute photographs about their life on Tuesday 15th May. All the photographs will go onto a website to create a unique record of a single day from as many perspectives as possible.
> 
> http://www.aday.org/
> 
> I really like this sort of project, so I've signed up and will post a photograph of something I see or do on Tuesday, it looks like fun!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Tues. is my mom's 91st birthday and we will be attending GD's choir concert, among other things. Four generations. The best photographer in the group is my oldest DD.... She considered doing it professionally so I'm sending her this link... Love this sort of thing.....
Click to expand...

Now how many get to celebrate their mother's 91st birthday and have four generations together for the choir concert. So glad you are going to get this day photographed. What a priceless day and what special photographs those will be.

Your artichoke crostini meal with wine........Mmmmmmmm Good.


----------



## daralene

Needleme said:


> Happy Mother's Day -- busy weekend until a few hours ago--our Eighth Grade's Graduation Dinner Dance was Friday night-- a lovely event for the kids and their parents-- and then to Mass on Saturday for the first of four Masses over the next few weeks celebrating our Second Graders' First Communion! We took care of our seven year-old nephew this weekend (very high maintenance, ants-in-his-pants) and he spent Saturday and the evening terrorizing our poor cats and, subsequently, spent quite a bit of time in the "time out" corner. Today my own mom comes home from a Hawaiian cruise (celebrating being a colon cancer survivor and cancer-free now!), my sons are working and my husband is off to see his mom who isn't feeling well ( thank goodness nothing serious, just under the weather), so I am sitting on my back deck enjoying the sun, my knitting and audiobook, and a peaceful afternoon. BBQ'd a bunch of chicken last night, so it will be an easy supper tonight. I have so much to be thankful for-- all of you and your wit and wisdom and sincere sharing are included in my prayers of gratitude on this beautiful day.


Congratulations, whoopee, Yay for your mother for taking her Hawaiian cruise in celebration of being cancer free. Good news and hope for others out there. I'm so happy for you and for her.


----------



## jmai5421

Pontuf said:


> Happy Mother's Day!!!
> I shot this picture from the second floor of our home. The mountain is Pinnacle Peak and it is a famous mountain in North Scottsdale Arizona. It's a very popular mountain to hike. I shot this on a cloudy misty day. I call it "The Isle of Pinnacle Peak" because it looked like a deserted island.
> FYI I'm very excited about the Advocaat recipes. You see I make hundreds of French Macarons every week and I need lots of egg whites. I have all these egg yolks left over and so not to waste them I make lemon curd and creme brulee. I can't wait to make Advocaat! And if any of you have more recipes that include lots of egg yolks please send them my way.


I love your picture of Pinnacle Peak. We have been there. Our DD lives in Chandler. My husband just retired two weeks ago from Mayo Clinic Rochester. We have been to the Scotsdale site. Actually I have been in Scotsdale lots. My SIL works for Mayo Rochester too. He also has Docs in both Scotsdale and Jacksonville that he supports so he makes trips to Scotsdale. His wife(my DD#2)has MS, but likes to go when it is not too hot for her. She needs someone with her as she is disabled. I am usually chosen. It is nice since her sister(DD#1) lives in Chandler that they can get together. I enjoy seeing both girls together and I also enjoy the grandchildren that live inAZ.


----------



## daralene

Ceili said:


> Happy Mothers' Day to all!
> Now, for a little vent: I have 2 daughers, three grandkids. My single daughter and I made tenative plans, but she's sick, possibly with strep, so that's not happening. My best friend of 40+ years, died unexpectedly on Friday, got the message from her sister at noon on Saturday, saying funeral was tomorrow (today). Called my daughter, and we made arrangements to go to the funeral. Not a good mothers' day, but important to us that we be there. Late last nite, I checked the obits, and found her funeral was actually on Saturday. The message did not come through on my cell phone until noon on Saturday. I am extremely upset! Cancelled with my daughter for the funeral, which she acknowledged, but haven't heard from her or the grandkids regarding mothers' day. Now I'm upset and hurt. Plus, my hairdresser is moving out of the state in two weeks. Upset, hurt and more upset. I have heard from all my friends and one daughter for mothers' day, so I guess maybe I shouldn't be upset, but considering the amount of babysitting I do for my other daughter, and how close we are, I just am.
> 
> Sorry for the downer, folks, but who else can I tell?


I can see why you are upset. To lose your best friend of 40+ years is most difficult. Each thing you mentioned is upsetting but that one is the hardest. Don't blame you for feeling bad when you do a lot of babysitting and haven't heard anything. The day isn't over yet, so sure hope she calls!! Happy Mother's Day wishes on a disappointing day. Love all the kind words and advice others gave you. Joe P. suggested some very good things and concrete steps to take. Yes, it looks like the Tea Party is here for you.


----------



## daralene

Dori Sage said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a beautiful morning; the sun is shining and it's supposed to be very mild.
> 
> Happy Mother's Day to all of you.
> 
> I'm going to try and read all the posts before I go off to lunch with a friend. She and her siblings are at odds and they avoid her. Too bad - her mom's in hospital and she wanted to visit with her today but her siblings would rather that she wasn't there so that they can visit.
> 
> 
> 
> She should just go anyways. It is her mother too. You go with her and that way there will be no ugliness in front of the darling mother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My sister and I didn't speak for years. My mom died before my dad. Prior to my dad's death he said "After I'm gone I have my doubts that you and your sister will ever speak again." And I kind of agreed with him. Well, after my DH died, my sister and I have become so close, closer than we had ever been before. Quite frankly, if it weren't for her, I think I would have done myself in this past year. THANK GOD FOR HER, her husband and kids. So, I guess what I'm saying is that you never know what the future will bring.
Click to expand...

That is a wonderful story of healing and hope. Thank you for sharing that and Happy Mother's Day.


----------



## Dreamweaver

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aloe is good for sunburn, too.
> 
> 
> 
> I can vouch for that! Use it on almost any painful spot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I use aloe for most things. I have the fastest results with vinegar or cold black tea for sun burns.
Click to expand...

When I was a teen and would get too much sun at the beach, mom had a spray bottle of tannic acid..... Talk about tanning your hide..... cold, stinging and seemed to crinkle the skin, but it worked.... Now we use aloe for everything but I'll try the vinegar or tea first because it does seem to make an immediate impact....


----------



## Needleme

daralene said:


> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Mother's Day -- busy weekend until a few hours ago--our Eighth Grade's Graduation Dinner Dance was Friday night-- a lovely event for the kids and their parents-- and then to Mass on Saturday for the first of four Masses over the next few weeks celebrating our Second Graders' First Communion! We took care of our seven year-old nephew this weekend (very high maintenance, ants-in-his-pants) and he spent Saturday and the evening terrorizing our poor cats and, subsequently, spent quite a bit of time in the "time out" corner. Today my own mom comes home from a Hawaiian cruise (celebrating being a colon cancer survivor and cancer-free now!), my sons are working and my husband is off to see his mom who isn't feeling well ( thank goodness nothing serious, just under the weather), so I am sitting on my back deck enjoying the sun, my knitting and audiobook, and a peaceful afternoon. BBQ'd a bunch of chicken last night, so it will be an easy supper tonight. I have so much to be thankful for-- all of you and your wit and wisdom and sincere sharing are included in my prayers of gratitude on this beautiful day.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations, whoopee, Yay for your mother for taking her Hawaiian cruise in celebration of being cancer free. Good news and hope for others out there. I'm so happy for you and for her.
Click to expand...

Thanks so much-- I am very grateful!!


----------



## carol's gifts

Pontuf said:


> Happy Mother's Day!!!
> I shot this picture from the second floor of our home. The mountain is Pinnacle Peak and it is a famous mountain in North Scottsdale Arizona. It's a very popular mountain to hike. I shot this on a cloudy misty day. I call it "The Isle of Pinnacle Peak" because it looked like a deserted island.
> FYI I'm very excited about the Advocaat recipes. You see I make hundreds of French Macarons every week and I need lots of egg whites. I have all these egg yolks left over and so not to waste them I make lemon curd and creme brulee. I can't wait to make Advocaat! And if any of you have more recipes that include lots of egg yolks please send them my way.


Simply breathtaking!! Why do you make so many macarons? :roll:


----------



## pammie1234

Ceili said:


> Happy Mothers' Day to all!
> Now, for a little vent: I have 2 daughers, three grandkids. My single daughter and I made tenative plans, but she's sick, possibly with strep, so that's not happening. My best friend of 40+ years, died unexpectedly on Friday, got the message from her sister at noon on Saturday, saying funeral was tomorrow (today). Called my daughter, and we made arrangements to go to the funeral. Not a good mothers' day, but important to us that we be there. Late last nite, I checked the obits, and found her funeral was actually on Saturday. The message did not come through on my cell phone until noon on Saturday. I am extremely upset! Cancelled with my daughter for the funeral, which she acknowledged, but haven't heard from her or the grandkids regarding mothers' day. Now I'm upset and hurt. Plus, my hairdresser is moving out of the state in two weeks. Upset, hurt and more upset. I have heard from all my friends and one daughter for mothers' day, so I guess maybe I shouldn't be upset, but considering the amount of babysitting I do for my other daughter, and how close we are, I just am.
> 
> Sorry for the downer, folks, but who else can I tell?


I am so sorry for the day you have had. I am glad that you confided in your KP friends. I hope that things improve as the day progresses.


----------



## redriet60

When my OH and I first started living together there was a motor bike living in the kitchen and it stayed there for 12 months while he worked on it. We are still together 8 years later.[/quote]

Now there's a sensible lady, take away a boy's toys and all you end up with is a very unhappy little boy!

I don't have bike engines on the kitchen table, but that's about the only place they aren't allowed!

Dave[/quote]

I used to visit some friends of mine where the husband and the son used to work on engins of cars on spread out news paper in the living room while the mom served tea and boiled eggs. I loved visiting there. Thanks for the memory.


----------



## NanaCaren

Dreamweaver said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aloe is good for sunburn, too.
> 
> 
> 
> I can vouch for that! Use it on almost any painful spot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I use aloe for most things. I have the fastest results with vinegar or cold black tea for sun burns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I was a teen and would get too much sun at the beach, mom had a spray bottle of tannic acid..... Talk about tanning your hide..... cold, stinging and seemed to crinkle the skin, but it worked.... Now we use aloe for everything but I'll try the vinegar or tea first because it does seem to make an immediate impact....
Click to expand...

I find it does work quickly to take the burn out. I keep a spray bottle of vinegar handy for just incase.


----------



## carol's gifts

Dori Sage said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :-( Nana Caren--Don't know how it works, but I know one time I got really burnt on my chest. After traveling from Ga. to Kansas-as soon as I arrived home, someone had told me to put vaseline on it. You know the next morning I woke up and there was zero-none-soreness!! Hope you feel better. I'm a sun lover and once I have the initial sun burn then I turn tan the rest of the summer. My tans use to last from summer to summer, but I pretty much avoid the sun now. Have a fun-filled day!! Happy Mother's Day!!
> 
> 
> 
> I haves never heard of using vaseline for a burn. I am a sun lover too, I usually just don't let myself burn. You have a wonderful day!! Happy Mother's Day!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no - vaseline on a burn? No. It gets hot just like putting oil on a burn - it burns. Put on cold to cool it down like cool water, ice maybe.
Click to expand...

Iknow it sounds crazy. My burn was about three days old, could not even stand the wind blowing on my chest. I never like halter tops, but I wore one on the drive home. Like I said don't know why, but the next morning I woke up with NO soreness?!?!?! I aalso have heard using vaselibne for a headache--just rub some on your forehead-don't know if that works, because I hardly never get headaches. :?:


----------



## carol's gifts

Ceili said:


> Happy Mothers' Day to all!
> Now, for a little vent: I have 2 daughers, three grandkids. My single daughter and I made tenative plans, but she's sick, possibly with strep, so that's not happening. My best friend of 40+ years, died unexpectedly on Friday, got the message from her sister at noon on Saturday, saying funeral was tomorrow (today). Called my daughter, and we made arrangements to go to the funeral. Not a good mothers' day, but important to us that we be there. Late last nite, I checked the obits, and found her funeral was actually on Saturday. The message did not come through on my cell phone until noon on Saturday. I am extremely upset! Cancelled with my daughter for the funeral, which she acknowledged, but haven't heard from her or the grandkids regarding mothers' day. Now I'm upset and hurt. Plus, my hairdresser is moving out of the state in two weeks. Upset, hurt and more upset. I have heard from all my friends and one daughter for mothers' day, so I guess maybe I shouldn't be upset, but considering the amount of babysitting I do for my other daughter, and how close we are, I just am.
> 
> Sorry for the downer, folks, but who else can I tell?


Ceili-Just a thought--if she has strep maybe she is sleeping just to feel better, or will call you later. The day is still not over yet. It's a shame about the funeral being earlier-but can't cry over spilled milk-so try to look at your cup half full, and not half empty. This is the best place to get support from you friends. Cheer Up-tomorrow maybe a brighter day!!! Hope all is good for you, cause you deserve it!


----------



## carol's gifts

Joe P said:


> Hi Ceili,
> 
> This is Joe p. and I don't know y'all very well but The TP people have been extremely kind and have boilstered (sp) me up a few times since I joined 4 or so weeks ago. I would like to add some things for you and I to think about and if I offend you or anyone else please tell me as I don't want to be out of line here.
> 
> You have had some terrible dissapointments, tragic really and all within a day or so. You are in shock right now and you are not a downer to me and I don't think anyone else on or in the TP.
> 
> What do we do when we are in shock? We stop, rest, gather our feathers together and preen ourselves. I know that must sound silly, but we have to be really good to ourselves when we are in shock, we need to talk about what is going on with us right now!!!! and keep doing it and make a plea for the world to hear us. When we have talked it and talked it we then need to rest a little,(nap) and then after waking up talk some more if needed and then comes action.
> 
> Like people say we can talk the walk and talk the walk but we do finally have to walk the walk. My suggestion is to do something with yourself or a loved one or friend symbolic for the repose of your 40 yr. old friend's soul who has died. Get out the keenex and cry if need be but do the emotion that helps you release the energy you feel about not being able to attend the funeral. When that act is completed like writing a letter to her and mention the things you remember the two of you shared etc. Write and write then with great care take the letter and turn it back to the world we live in, bury it, burn it, flush it, because she is gone and your memories will always be with you and her good qualities are her legacy to you and you will be richer for this.
> 
> Death is a thing we all have to work out in ourselves but I have a bleeding heart here for you because you are hurting and I feel it in your comments.
> 
> Who or whatever you have as a higher power my thought (prayer) is for you to start to heal. Think of her legacy that will always be with you because you they live on because we keep the legacies alive.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Joe p.
> 
> ((
> 
> 
> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Mothers' Day to all!
> Now, for a little vent: I have 2 daughers, three grandkids. My single daughter and I made tenative plans, but she's sick, possibly with strep, so that's not happening. My best friend of 40+ years, died unexpectedly on Friday, got the message from her sister at noon on Saturday, saying funeral was tomorrow (today). Called my daughter, and we made arrangements to go to the funeral. Not a good mothers' day, but important to us that we be there. Late last nite, I checked the obits, and found her funeral was actually on Saturday. The message did not come through on my cell phone until noon on Saturday. I am extremely upset! Cancelled with my daughter for the funeral, which she acknowledged, but haven't heard from her or the grandkids regarding mothers' day. Now I'm upset and hurt. Plus, my hairdresser is moving out of the state in two weeks. Upset, hurt and more upset. I have heard from all my friends and one daughter for mothers' day, so I guess maybe I shouldn't be upset, but considering the amount of babysitting I do for my other daughter, and how close we are, I just am.
> 
> Sorry for the downer, folks, but who else can I tell?
Click to expand...

 :lol: Joe could not have said it better myself. You are truly a friend!!


----------



## NanaCaren

Pontuf said:


> I read recently to put egg whites on a burn.
> 
> 
> 
> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :-( Nana Caren--Don't know how it works, but I know one time I got really burnt on my chest. After traveling from Ga. to Kansas-as soon as I arrived home, someone had told me to put vaseline on it. You know the next morning I woke up and there was zero-none-soreness!! Hope you feel better. I'm a sun lover and once I have the initial sun burn then I turn tan the rest of the summer. My tans use to last from summer to summer, but I pretty much avoid the sun now. Have a fun-filled day!! Happy Mother's Day!!
> 
> 
> 
> I haves never heard of using vaseline for a burn. I am a sun lover too, I usually just don't let myself burn. You have a wonderful day!! Happy Mother's Day!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no - vaseline on a burn? No. It gets hot just like putting oil on a burn - it burns. Put on cold to cool it down like cool water, ice maybe.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I will keep this in mind for another time. Hopeful it won't have to be used.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Pontuf said:


> Happy Mother's Day!!!
> I shot this picture from the second floor of our home. The mountain is Pinnacle Peak and it is a famous mountain in North Scottsdale Arizona. It's a very popular mountain to hike. I shot this on a cloudy misty day. I call it "The Isle of Pinnacle Peak" because it looked like a deserted island.
> FYI I'm very excited about the Advocaat recipes. You see I make hundreds of French Macarons every week and I need lots of egg whites. I have all these egg yolks left over and so not to waste them I make lemon curd and creme brulee. I can't wait to make Advocaat! And if any of you have more recipes that include lots of egg yolks please send them my way.


What is it that you do that you make so many French macaroons? Creme Brule' is probably my most favorite dessert. DH makes it for me frequently and I can eat the whole recipe myself.... Just a thought.... you sure could make a lot of deviled egg filling and find a new way to serve it - in celery - on top of a cucumber slice or jicama....


----------



## Joe P

O'k this vaseline and acid etc. for sunburns is so revolutionary to me. I don't get sunburns anymore but you know kids if I do I will think of these things. I love this group and you all are just a kinky as I am. Love to joke too. take care, Mother did well, she ate her whole plate and took food home and loved the fresh coffee and vanilla cake. She is fat and sassy just like me tonight and home in her chair and we all are watching our programs. 

I saw the life of Katharine Hepburn yesterday sometime and she said her family lived by a motto, "Remember to listen to the sounds of life." That is so profound to me because it can mean so many things. I love phrases and things of that nature. Have a good night y'all. joe p


----------



## Dreamweaver

*redriet60* LOVE your avatar..... what is it made of? At first, I thought it was an embroidery.... Inany event, just my style, and I collect sheep

*bulldog* So sorry to hear about the MRSA.... Just one more reason to get out of hospitals as quickly as possible.... they are, after all, full of germs.... Visiting nurses are wonderful... I'm thinking there may be a lot of Betadine in your future.

*Daralene* The white chile sounds fab.... I'll leave the Pepper Jack out and double up on the other...... I can't afford the calories either, but it would make a nice change from out super spicy red chile...

*Joe P* B&B in Seattle..... all your talents surely got a work-out with that.....I would imagine you have some great breakfast recipes. Your dinner for mom souns wonderful - a true Sunday dinner.... Sorry to hear it has been a trying week.... I haven't read the week's posts from last TP..... Hope nothing serious.....

*onesoutherngal* Mom was in Cherokee Village, AR.... All those years and I never knew about War Eagle until a few years ago...... I must look up the dates for this Fall.... It would make a great road trip. We have 2 smaller Art Festivals here twice a year... One is quite artistic, the other maybe a little more towards crafts.... I love to go and be inspired for new projects and we have artists who come from all over the country.....


----------



## redriet60

mjs said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a beautiful sunset. Thank you for posting it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, it was a beautiful evening when I was sailing back after nipping over for a couple of days. I like to sit out on deck for the crossing, the Dover Strait is the world's busiest international seaway, there's always something to see on the seventy-five minute journey.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ferry from Burlington, VT to NY is a gorgeous trip. Probably calmer than the Channel.
Click to expand...

I crossed the Channel a long time ago on the ferry from England to Belgium. Only because the airport was fogged in and no planes were leaving. The North Sea was rough to say the least and I got seasick, and all that after seeing the Poseidon Adventure the night before. Not a pleasant trip.


----------



## FireballDave

redriet60 said:


> Hello Dave, thanks for having a tea party on mothers day.
> I don't remember that song although I am dutch, but I enjoyed it. Your receipts sound delicious, I will definitely try the Beef olives. Hope to get some knitting done today, I'm working on the second sock of a pair.
> 
> HAPPY MOTHERS DAY every one.


Thanks, I hope you enjoy the beef olives and are having a great day.

Dave


----------



## Sorlenna

daralene said:


> Now how many get to celebrate their mother's 91st birthday and have four generations together for the choir concert. So glad you are going to get this day photographed. What a priceless day and what special photographs those will be.


One of my most prized photos is of five generations in my family--my baby girl (she was about 4 months old at the time), me, my mom, her dad, and his mother. Oldest DD was the only one we got that privilege with, but what a wonderful day it was.

Enjoy your day!


----------



## FireballDave

Dreamweaver said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd post a link to the _Aday_ project, initiated by the _Expressions of Humankind Foundation_ in Sweden. It aims to get people around the globe to contribute photographs about their life on Tuesday 15th May. All the photographs will go onto a website to create a unique record of a single day from as many perspectives as possible.
> 
> http://www.aday.org/
> 
> I really like this sort of project, so I've signed up and will post a photograph of something I see or do on Tuesday, it looks like fun!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Tues. is my mom's 91st birthday and we will be attending GD's choir concert, among other things. Four generations. The best photographer in the group is my oldest DD.... She considered doing it professionally so I'm sending her this link... Love this sort of thing.....
Click to expand...

Sounds like the perfect subject to go into the global archive. I hope everybody with a camera contributes to the project, it will make a great resource for the future.

Dave


----------



## daralene

Dreamweaver - Mmmmmm Creme Brule....another fabulous favorite. That and lemon tart. My sisters and I love creme brulee. Artichokes and creme brulee, but separately. Tee Hee Who could ask for anything more. Well, maybe some more yarn!

Joe P - That must have been a lot of work running a B&B. What a talented person you must be and hard worker too. Meeting people must have been the best part. Did you love it? I always thought it would be a wonderful thing to do, but a whole lot of work if doing it all by yourself.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Sorlenna said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now how many get to celebrate their mother's 91st birthday and have four generations together for the choir concert. So glad you are going to get this day photographed. What a priceless day and what special photographs those will be.
> 
> 
> 
> One of my most prized photos is of five generations in my family--my baby girl (she was about 4 months old at the time), me, my mom, her dad, and his mother. Oldest DD was the only one we got that privilege with, but what a wonderful day it was.
> 
> Enjoy your day!
Click to expand...

It is *my* mom's birthday...... We also had a 5 generation opportunity when my first DD waqs born.... My great grandmother was still alive .. I believe she lived to 107.... I'll have to double check with mom. She did live in a nursing/retirement home but she was the queen of the facility because it was family owned.


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd post a link to the _Aday_ project, initiated by the _Expressions of Humankind Foundation_ in Sweden. It aims to get people around the globe to contribute photographs about their life on Tuesday 15th May. All the photographs will go onto a website to create a unique record of a single day from as many perspectives as possible.
> 
> http://www.aday.org/
> 
> I really like this sort of project, so I've signed up and will post a photograph of something I see or do on Tuesday, it looks like fun!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Tues. is my mom's 91st birthday and we will be attending GD's choir concert, among other things. Four generations. The best photographer in the group is my oldest DD.... She considered doing it professionally so I'm sending her this link... Love this sort of thing.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like the perfect subject to go into the global archive. I hope everybody with a camera contributes to the project, it will make a great resource for the future.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I have passed the site on to 20+ people, it would be nice if they all do it.


----------



## Ceili

carol's gifts said:


> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Mothers' Day to all!
> Now, for a little vent: I have 2 daughers, three grandkids. My single daughter and I made tenative plans, but she's sick, possibly with strep, so that's not happening. My best friend of 40+ years, died unexpectedly on Friday, got the message from her sister at noon on Saturday, saying funeral was tomorrow (today). Called my daughter, and we made arrangements to go to the funeral. Not a good mothers' day, but important to us that we be there. Late last nite, I checked the obits, and found her funeral was actually on Saturday. The message did not come through on my cell phone until noon on Saturday. I am extremely upset! Cancelled with my daughter for the funeral, which she acknowledged, but haven't heard from her or the grandkids regarding mothers' day. Now I'm upset and hurt. Plus, my hairdresser is moving out of the state in two weeks. Upset, hurt and more upset. I have heard from all my friends and one daughter for mothers' day, so I guess maybe I shouldn't be upset, but considering the amount of babysitting I do for my other daughter, and how close we are, I just am.
> 
> Sorry for the downer, folks, but who else can I tell?
> 
> 
> 
> Ceili-Just a thought--if she has strep maybe she is sleeping just to feel better, or will call you later. The day is still not over yet. It's a shame about the funeral being earlier-but can't cry over spilled milk-so try to look at your cup half full, and not half empty. This is the best place to get support from you friends. Cheer Up-tomorrow maybe a brighter day!!! Hope all is good for you, cause you deserve it!
Click to expand...

Carol, thank you, and thank you all. The daughter with (possible) strep did call me this morning, It is my other daughter, with the 3 kids, and lives just 10 miles away, who hasn't. Thank you all for your outpouring of support.

On to brighter things. I made Dave's beef olives for dinner last night. OMG, melt in your mouth deliciousness. Had it with pasta and (peas). AND, I have left overs, can't wait. I'm also an artichoke freak, but sort a purist. I wrap them in plastic wrap, nuke 'em for 3-4 minutes (that's for 1, increase the time for more than 1), and eat them with melted butter, mayonnaise or (my favorite) hollandaise sauce. Sometimes I fix them on the grill. As ingredient, though, I always use canned or frozen. I use them in my chicken soup, which is to die for (if I say so myself LOL) except for this last time, when I had to throw the whole pot away, which was disappointing. Don't know what went wrong. Oh well.

Thanks again, everybody!

Update. 7:30. Just got the call from her. Very unsatisfactory, but what can you do? You all made me feel better, but she didn't.


----------



## FireballDave

redriet60 said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a beautiful sunset. Thank you for posting it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, it was a beautiful evening when I was sailing back after nipping over for a couple of days. I like to sit out on deck for the crossing, the Dover Strait is the world's busiest international seaway, there's always something to see on the seventy-five minute journey.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ferry from Burlington, VT to NY is a gorgeous trip. Probably calmer than the Channel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I crossed the Channel a long time ago on the ferry from England to Belgium. Only because the airport was fogged in and no planes were leaving. The North Sea was rough to say the least and I got seasick, and all that after seeing the Poseidon Adventure the night before. Not a pleasant trip.
Click to expand...

The old Dover-Oostende crossing was notorious for making people sea-sick. The ferries would take the shortest route across the channel, then crawl up the French coast; if the seas were rough, the ferry's shallow draught meant they would wallow in all the cross currents. Luckily, I don't suffer from sea-sickness, but I can remember some trips where I've had to hold onto anything bolted down and they been hosing down the deck!

Crossing the Bay of Biscay on the route to Spain is also notorious, I did that in a force 9 a couple of years ago. It was spectacular, although they had to cancel the cabaret act, close the swimming pool and restrict access to some of the outside decks; the wind was a little too 'bracing' for many and the restaurant was deserted! The stormy seas continued right up into the Channel and it was the one and only time I've ever been on a car ferry which has needed tugs to assist it into the Solent, they very nearly had to divert to Dover where the harbour is easier to enter.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Ceili said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Mothers' Day to all!
> Now, for a little vent: I have 2 daughers, three grandkids. My single daughter and I made tenative plans, but she's sick, possibly with strep, so that's not happening. My best friend of 40+ years, died unexpectedly on Friday, got the message from her sister at noon on Saturday, saying funeral was tomorrow (today). Called my daughter, and we made arrangements to go to the funeral. Not a good mothers' day, but important to us that we be there. Late last nite, I checked the obits, and found her funeral was actually on Saturday. The message did not come through on my cell phone until noon on Saturday. I am extremely upset! Cancelled with my daughter for the funeral, which she acknowledged, but haven't heard from her or the grandkids regarding mothers' day. Now I'm upset and hurt. Plus, my hairdresser is moving out of the state in two weeks. Upset, hurt and more upset. I have heard from all my friends and one daughter for mothers' day, so I guess maybe I shouldn't be upset, but considering the amount of babysitting I do for my other daughter, and how close we are, I just am.
> 
> Sorry for the downer, folks, but who else can I tell?
> 
> 
> 
> Ceili-Just a thought--if she has strep maybe she is sleeping just to feel better, or will call you later. The day is still not over yet. It's a shame about the funeral being earlier-but can't cry over spilled milk-so try to look at your cup half full, and not half empty. This is the best place to get support from you friends. Cheer Up-tomorrow maybe a brighter day!!! Hope all is good for you, cause you deserve it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Carol, thank you, and thank you all. The daughter with (possible) strep did call me this morning, It is my other daughter, with the 3 kids, and lives just 10 miles away, who hasn't. Thank you all for your outpouring of support.
> 
> On to brighter things. I made Dave's beef olives for dinner last night. OMG, melt in your mouth deliciousness. Had it with pasta and (peas). AND, I have left overs, can't wait. I'm also an artichoke freak, but sort a purist. I wrap them in plastic wrap, nuke 'em for 3-4 minutes (that's for 1, increase the time for more than 1), and eat them with melted butter, mayonnaise or (my favorite) hollandaise sauce. Sometimes I fix them on the grill. As ingredient, though, I always use canned or frozen. I use them in my chicken soup, which is to die for (if I say so myself LOL) except for this last time, when I had to throw the whole pot away, which was disappointing. Don't know what went wrong. Oh well.
> 
> Thanks again, everybody!
> 
> Update. 7:30. Just got the call from her. Very unsatisfactory, but what can you do? You all made me feel better, but she didn't.
Click to expand...

Really glad the _Beef Olives_ were a success, I hope they helped to brighten up such a miserable weekend. Hopefully next year will be better.

Time to put your feet up with a cuppa, or a cocktail if you prefer, have you tried the _Windmill_ yet? It's a winner!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd post a link to the _Aday_ project, initiated by the _Expressions of Humankind Foundation_ in Sweden. It aims to get people around the globe to contribute photographs about their life on Tuesday 15th May. All the photographs will go onto a website to create a unique record of a single day from as many perspectives as possible.
> 
> http://www.aday.org/
> 
> I really like this sort of project, so I've signed up and will post a photograph of something I see or do on Tuesday, it looks like fun!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Tues. is my mom's 91st birthday and we will be attending GD's choir concert, among other things. Four generations. The best photographer in the group is my oldest DD.... She considered doing it professionally so I'm sending her this link... Love this sort of thing.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like the perfect subject to go into the global archive. I hope everybody with a camera contributes to the project, it will make a great resource for the future.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have passed the site on to 20+ people, it would be nice if they all do it.
Click to expand...

I've emailed several of my friends, I hope the project is a success. I wonder what I'll see on Tuesday? I shall have a camera with me all the time.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd post a link to the _Aday_ project, initiated by the _Expressions of Humankind Foundation_ in Sweden. It aims to get people around the globe to contribute photographs about their life on Tuesday 15th May. All the photographs will go onto a website to create a unique record of a single day from as many perspectives as possible.
> 
> http://www.aday.org/
> 
> I really like this sort of project, so I've signed up and will post a photograph of something I see or do on Tuesday, it looks like fun!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Tues. is my mom's 91st birthday and we will be attending GD's choir concert, among other things. Four generations. The best photographer in the group is my oldest DD.... She considered doing it professionally so I'm sending her this link... Love this sort of thing.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like the perfect subject to go into the global archive. I hope everybody with a camera contributes to the project, it will make a great resource for the future.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have passed the site on to 20+ people, it would be nice if they all do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've emailed several of my friends, I hope the project is a success. I wonder what I'll see on Tuesday? I shall have a camera with me all the time.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I will have my nikon with me all day. Jamie is going to take hers with her to her placement testing for college. Grant is going to tell his friends. It will be interesting to see how many people participate.


----------



## pammie1234

Good day today. Most of the house got cleaned-the public areas! Meal was good and everyone had a nice time. My DM was able to come. She just seems to be having more trouble getting around, but it was good that she was able to make it. I just don't know if she'll be with me another year. Her house does have a contract, so we will be getting the rest of the things out. I will probably go to my DS on Tuesday and bring some things home. Still no sleep, and I have no idea why I'm not in bed. It is starting to make me feel bad. DD and BF have officially broken up. Even though I think it is probably for the best, she is heartbroken. She has now gone to bed, and is already asleep, which I guess is an escape. I do believe she will meet someone that is even better, and will treat her in the manner she deserves. Of course, she will be miserable for a while, which means it won't be much fun at my house! Think positive!


----------



## Poledra65

Goodness, have to get caught up again. 
Just thought I'd share the sunset from my yard tonight. 

Hope everyone had a great day.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Great sunset..... love your split rail fence....


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Goodness, have to get caught up again.
> Just thought I'd share the sunset from my yard tonight.
> 
> Hope everyone had a great day.


Love the sunset, the double view is a nice touch.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Pammie..... Sleep is a great escape.... I know she is hurting. Try to keep her extra busy and don't let her wallow to excess..... at least not enough to bring the whole house atmosphere down.... She and the dogs might need some long walks..... 

When is mom's house contract up? At least she is renting. Mine is now the proud owner of two houses and I don't think she should be living alone or, at least not without accepting some serious monitoring and changes... The AR one isn't going to be easy to sell. I think I can sell the Richardson one easily..... What is the plan for mom when the contract is up?????


----------



## FireballDave

Great sunset, I'm hoping for some decent weather on Tuesday, although the forecast doesn't promise much, "generally cloudy with showers, some sharp, cooler although the odd sunny spell is possible"; translation: we haven't a clue!

Dave


----------



## pammie1234

Dreamweaver said:


> Pammie..... Sleep is a great escape.... I know she is hurting. Try to keep her extra busy and don't let her wallow to excess..... at least not enough to bring the whole house atmosphere down.... She and the dogs might need some long walks.....
> 
> When is mom's house contract up? At least she is renting. Mine is now the proud owner of two houses and I don't think she should be living alone or, at least not without accepting some serious monitoring and changes... The AR one isn't going to be easy to sell. I think I can sell the Richardson one easily..... What is the plan for mom when the contract is up?????


She moved to an assisted living home last July. She requires too much care to live with one of us, and as much as she would like, there is no way she could live alone. It was very difficult, but after living with my sister about 6 months, we knew it would be best for her. She is ok about it, but occasionally will mention that she would like to go back to her house. I can tell that she is progressively going down. She requires the maximum assistance now, and it would be too much for her to live with either of us.


----------



## Joe P

I have done many things in my life. I changed my occupation twice once for each child that came along. My Son who is extremely dyslexic changed my career to meet his needs and I went to another Graduate School and became after 22 hours of study a Slingerland Adaptation of the Orton-Gillingham instructor. He is now successful in his manual labor job in a stove factory and seems very happy with his two children and reads very well and speaks in AA meetings all over Washington State. My daughter later became very involved with the drug ways of some school cultures and I had to quit my career of then hair dressing and start teachiing again in a ghetto in Seattle and raise her with the help of a dry out clinic, survival training and AA meetings galore. She is now well educated and has 3 children and is a nurse in Idaho. I am grateful how their needs changed me for the better.

After they were raised I bought a beautiful home in the historic district in Seattle and turned it into a B&B after inn setting a B&B on the Big Island of Hawaii for two summers and two Christmas breaks from teaching. I continued to teach and started the B&B and ran it with my teaching for 6 years and taught the classes in setting up B&B's with the University of Washington's extension schools. I was successful but retired from teaching and sold the B&B which as you said was meeting wonderful people and working day and night cleaning after and cooking etc. I loved it. I retired to Texas and began to teach again and retired again. I am now in a little cottage back from the lake and have a quiet and peaceful life. I love this forum and all the people in it. Dave has taught me a great deal as well as all of you. I hope that sort of brings you up to date about me. Maybe you did not want this much.I hope I have not bored you with all of this.

joe p



daralene said:


> Dreamweaver - Mmmmmm Creme Brule....another fabulous favorite. That and lemon tart. My sisters and I love creme brulee. Artichokes and creme brulee, but separately. Tee Hee Who could ask for anything more. Well, maybe some more yarn!
> 
> Joe P - That must have been a lot of work running a B&B. What a talented person you must be and hard worker too. Meeting people must have been the best part. Did you love it? I always thought it would be a wonderful thing to do, but a whole lot of work if doing it all by yourself.


----------



## carol's gifts

Joe P said:


> O'k this vaseline and acid etc. for sunburns is so revolutionary to me. I don't get sunburns anymore but you know kids if I do I will think of these things. I love this group and you all are just a kinky as I am. Love to joke too. take care, Mother did well, she ate her whole plate and took food home and loved the fresh coffee and vanilla cake. She is fat and sassy just like me tonight and home in her chair and we all are watching our programs.
> 
> I saw the life of Katharine Hepburn yesterday sometime and she said her family lived by a motto, "Remember to listen to the sounds of life." That is so profound to me because it can mean so many things. I love phrases and things of that nature. Have a good night y'all. joe p


 :thumbup: I like that saying very much!! Goes along with Stop and smell the Roses!!Goodnight, i'm going to watcha movie soon as I finish TP.


----------



## dandylion

That is a fabulous picture, and I'll bet that you are proud of yourself for taking it, not to mention that you are such a lucky dog for living there. 
Is that a neighbor or a neighboring town to the left, there? It's really a fabulous picture! Oh, I guess I said that already  sue



Pontuf said:


> Happy Mother's Day!!!
> I shot this picture from the second floor of our home. The mountain is Pinnacle Peak and it is a famous mountain in North Scottsdale Arizona. It's a very popular mountain to hike. I shot this on a cloudy misty day. I call it "The Isle of Pinnacle Peak" because it looked like a deserted island.
> FYI I'm very excited about the Advocaat recipes. You see I make hundreds of French Macarons every week and I need lots of egg whites. I have all these egg yolks left over and so not to waste them I make lemon curd and creme brulee. I can't wait to make Advocaat! And if any of you have more recipes that include lots of egg yolks please send them my way.


----------



## carol's gifts

:-( Ceili--I am so sorry for you that it turned out that way? Sounds like a bit of sibling rivary going on?? Why else could a daughter treat her mother that way? Anyway, she apparently has her own issues to work out--which has nothing at all to do with you.She must think you are a safe place to vent, or if not it is her problem, not yours. Go onwith life, give her space,when she needs something see who she calls.If she has 3 children-words are hard to swallow when they come back to haunt you. Things of this nature I put in my GOD BOX, and let Him handle them-HE's Better at it than myself. Remember sometimes less is better-words I'm talking about. My prayer is that you will get a heavenly sleep tonight, and know YOU ARE APPRECIATED here onTP. :wink:


----------



## Dreamweaver

Katherine Hepburn is on my list of most admired people... not only her acting talent, but her indominable style and outlook on life..... There has been a little e-mail going around where you answer questions about yourself and then add up the scores to see what actress you are most like..... I was either Grace Kelly or Kate - depending on which way I answered one of the questions.... I felt like I was in pretty good company with either one....


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: :roll: Poledra65--Thanks for the subset Pic. Very unusual coloring. Beautiful!!


----------



## dandylion

cmaliza said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you all know by now, Im less than worldly, nor am I formally educated , etc. but fortunately I dont mind laughing at myself, so I must tell you that I was feeling international tonight until I looked up the recipes for Bangers and Mash, and Colcannon.
> 
> Heres where I went wrong. ---- I had kielbasa and sauerkraut, with a side of mashed potatoes. I really was feeling very British, and somewhat Irish, and enjoying it immensely. I was disappointed to read the traditional recipes, and see that Colcannon is potatoes and cabbage, which I would LOVE, and Bangers and mash probably do not include Kielbasa sausage
> 
> Yes, I'm entertaining myself tonight -- a habit developed due to the fact that my two brothers were 7 and 10 yrs older than myself, therefore I learned to make fun of, and entertain myself early in life  .
> 
> its ok. , bring it on. Was my meal a mish mash, so to speak? If it was, it is very like my true American heritage. A genuine US hodgepodge, but ----- I'm having fun.  sue
> 
> 
> 
> Dandylion...just call it a British meal with a "twist".....
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: Sue


----------



## dandylion

I always had a poster in my classroom that said "Engage brain before starting tongue"
cmaliza
But cmaliza, that's so hard to do!! I was better today. On my good behavior  Sue


----------



## jmai5421

awesome sunset pictures. I like how you took two pictures of the sunset different directions or so it looks. Great photography


----------



## Dreamweaver

Joe, We all do make many changes in our lives and many of those are for our children... You were certainly given a huge challenge. Dyslexia can be so frustrating for all. Addictions are the devil's own and can destroy the fabric of the person and the family.... I'm so glad to hear that both of your children came out on the other side....


----------



## carol's gifts

:wink: :lol: Joe P. What an amazing interesting life. You in all sense of the word--"Remembered to listen to the sounds of life". Giving up careers for the well-being of your children was love beyond measure. It came back two fold. Wish there were more Fathers like you in this day and time.


----------



## FireballDave

Dreamweaver said:


> Joe, We all do make many changes in our lives and many of those are for our children... You were certainly given a huge challenge. Dyslexia can be so frustrating for all. Addictions are the devil's own and can destroy the fabric of the person and the family.... I'm so glad to hear that both of your children came out on the other side....


I totally agree, as a dyslexic, I've often wondered why they ever allowed somebody who doesn't suffer from it come up the word!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Joe P said:


> I have done many things in my life. I changed my occupation twice once for each child that came along. My Son who is extremely dyslexic changed my career to meet his needs and I went to another Graduate School and became after 22 hours of study a Slingerland Adaptation of the Orton-Gillingham instructor. He is now successful in his manual labor job in a stove factory and seems very happy with his two children and reads very well and speaks in AA meetings all over Washington State. My daughter later became very involved with the drug ways of some school cultures and I had to quit my career of then hair dressing and start teachiing again in a ghetto in Seattle and raise her with the help of a dry out clinic, survival training and AA meetings galore. She is now well educated and has 3 children and is a nurse in Idaho. I am grateful how their needs changed me for the better.
> 
> After they were raised I bought a beautiful home in the historic district in Seattle and turned it into a B&B after inn setting a B&B on the Big Island of Hawaii for two summers and two Christmas breaks from teaching. I continued to teach and started the B&B and ran it with my teaching for 6 years and taught the classes in setting up B&B's with the University of Washington's extension schools. I was successful but retired from teaching and sold the B&B which as you said was meeting wonderful people and working day and night cleaning after and cooking etc. I loved it. I retired to Texas and began to teach again and retired again. I am now in a little cottage back from the lake and have a quiet and peaceful life. I love this forum and all the people in it. Dave has taught me a great deal as well as all of you. I hope that sort of brings you up to date about me. Maybe you did not want this much.I hope I have not bored you with all of this.
> 
> joe p


Not bored in the least, thank you for sharing with us.

Dave


----------



## Dreamweaver

Pammie..... There are several good assisted living around. My friend's mother (96)is at the Wellington... My problem is that mom does not need (or does not admit that she needs) help with her personal needs but she has short term memory loss, does not make good decisions on some things and is not able to do many of the things we *thought* she could do, like driving. This means that I am having to do much more than I *thought* and that is not fitting in well with my personal needs at the moment..... It is so hard to switch roles or watch people falter.... just saw a cross stitch doday that I *need* to do..... "Getting old is not for the weak."


----------



## gingerwitch

myfanwy said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am up and going to start the Mother's Day routine soon, but I wanted to catch up with TP first and wow!!! David, you really hit the spot with your "receipt" for "Croquettas Chicken" as we are avid chicken eaters. We do chicken fingers here once a week and that is wonderful but this "receipt" is a nice change.
> 
> We buy Chicken Breasts (boneless) from Costco in plastic packages that are fabulous for the freezer I think there is 8 to 10 different breasts in 5 packages for $20.00. Not too bad. Roast, mashed potatoes/gravy, carrots, salad with our tomatoes from our garden and vanilla cake/ frosting with hot coffee for Mom today, her request. joe p
> 
> 
> 
> OOPS Joseph!! if you see my point, Dave is Dave, and I won't say further! hope you have had a lovely day with Mom!
Click to expand...

Josephius, please!!!


----------



## FireballDave

Dreamweaver said:


> Katherine Hepburn is on my list of most admired people... not only her acting talent, but her indominable style and outlook on life..... There has been a little e-mail going around where you answer questions about yourself and then add up the scores to see what actress you are most like..... I was either Grace Kelly or Kate - depending on which way I answered on of the questions.... I felt like I was in pretty good company with either one....


Excellent company indeed, I get likened to to Alan Rickman, on a bad day!

Dave


----------



## Joe P

Well, I am humbled and I thank you for your wonderful words, I was not bragging or being haute (sp) since I retired my spelling is in the spit toon god that is even bad. What fun. Each and everyone of you are very interesting and compassionate people and that is rare. I hope we all last here together on this plane of communication because it means so very much to all of us It certainly means very much to me. Thanks. 

joe p


----------



## Dreamweaver

FireballDave said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe, We all do make many changes in our lives and many of those are for our children... You were certainly given a huge challenge. Dyslexia can be so frustrating for all. Addictions are the devil's own and can destroy the fabric of the person and the family.... I'm so glad to hear that both of your children came out on the other side....
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree, as a dyslexic, I've often wondered why they let somebody who doesn't suffer from it come up the word!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I've never been diagnosed as dyslexic..... but I am left-handed and definitely have to have a "pattern' to life.... DH and I have both noticed how many lefties suffer some degree of dyslexia and/or reading problems.... (He, I and both girls are lefties - but I'm the only one that seems to have directional and other issues.... We are all extremely creative as well.)


----------



## FireballDave

dandylion said:


> I always had a poster in my classroom that said "Engage brain before starting tongue"
> cmaliza
> But cmaliza, that's so hard to do!! I was better today. On my good behavior  Sue


I recall one of my teacher's saying:

_It is far better to remain silent and let people think you're an idiot, than to open your mouth and remove all shadow of doubt!_

Dave


----------



## Joe P

josephius Orange Blossom Tree!!! How nice you remembered. great on you.

joe p.



gingerwitch said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am up and going to start the Mother's Day routine soon, but I wanted to catch up with TP first and wow!!! David, you really hit the spot with your "receipt" for "Croquettas Chicken" as we are avid chicken eaters. We do chicken fingers here once a week and that is wonderful but this "receipt" is a nice change.
> 
> We buy Chicken Breasts (boneless) from Costco in plastic packages that are fabulous for the freezer I think there is 8 to 10 different breasts in 5 packages for $20.00. Not too bad. Roast, mashed potatoes/gravy, carrots, salad with our tomatoes from our garden and vanilla cake/ frosting with hot coffee for Mom today, her request. joe p
> 
> 
> 
> OOPS Joseph!! if you see my point, Dave is Dave, and I won't say further! hope you have had a lovely day with Mom!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Josephius, please!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Joe P

Dave I love that saying too. joe p


----------



## Ceili

carol's gifts said:


> :-( Ceili--I am so sorry for you that it turned out that way? Sounds like a bit of sibling rivary going on?? Why else could a daughter treat her mother that way? Anyway, she apparently has her own issues to work out--which has nothing at all to do with you.She must think you are a safe place to vent, or if not it is her problem, not yours. Go onwith life, give her space,when she needs something see who she calls.If she has 3 children-words are hard to swallow when they come back to haunt you. Things of this nature I put in my GOD BOX, and let Him handle them-HE's Better at it than myself. Remember sometimes less is better-words I'm talking about. My prayer is that you will get a heavenly sleep tonight, and know YOU ARE APPRECIATED here onTP. :wink:


Carol, thank you again. It has nothing to do with sibling rivalry, just that she's sort of a space cadet. Mothers' day isn't that important to her, and she forgets how easy it is to hurt my feelings. She does a lot for me normally, and I really have more of an uneasy relationship with the other one. I think I'm upset about my friend, and that just magnified my feeling of being alone. I'm all right, truly I am. Very nice of you and everyone to pray for me, but please, put your energy toward people who need it far more than I. I do appreciate the support of the KP/TP community, you are all such wonderful people.

A special note to JoeP: Your words are wise and, although I am not a believer in a "higher power", I will mourn my friend privately and I will write a letter to her mom and sister.


----------



## Joe P

Ceili You sound so much better and I am pleased for you and I know you will come through this. You seem like an intelligent and sensitive soul. Thanks for sharing with me. joe p


----------



## FireballDave

Dreamweaver said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe, We all do make many changes in our lives and many of those are for our children... You were certainly given a huge challenge. Dyslexia can be so frustrating for all. Addictions are the devil's own and can destroy the fabric of the person and the family.... I'm so glad to hear that both of your children came out on the other side....
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree, as a dyslexic, I've often wondered why they let somebody who doesn't suffer from it come up the word!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never been diagnosed as dyslexic..... but I am left-handed and definitely have to have a "pattern' to life.... DH and I have both noticed how many lefties suffer some degree of dyslexia and/or reading problems.... (He, I and both girls are lefties - but I'm the only one that seems to have directional and other issues.... We are all extremely creative as well.)
Click to expand...

They didn't bother with nice non-tendentious diagnoses of such problems when I was struggling to read, they simply declared me to be _Educationally Sub-Normal!_

Dave


----------



## Dreamweaver

DH is often compared to Bill Murray - especially as he was in the Groundhog's Day movie. (DH was born on Groundhog's Day as well.) Back when he was skinny and pale with lots of dark hair, I thought of him as Lord Byron..... others thought James Bond..... I'm going to have to go Google Alan Rickman.... is the hair colorist keeping you a redhead????Ive always wanted dark copper auburn hair.....


----------



## redriet60

5mmdpns said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you all know by now, Im less than worldly, nor am I formally educated , etc. but fortunately I dont mind laughing at myself, so I must tell you that I was feeling international tonight until I looked up the recipes for Bangers and Mash, and Colcannon.
> 
> Heres where I went wrong. ---- I had kielbasa and sauerkraut, with a side of mashed potatoes. I really was feeling very British, and somewhat Irish, and enjoying it immensely. I was disappointed to read the traditional recipes, and see that Colcannon is potatoes and cabbage, which I would LOVE, and Bangers and mash probably do not include Kielbasa sausage
> 
> Yes, I'm entertaining myself tonight -- a habit developed due to the fact that my two brothers were 7 and 10 yrs older than myself, therefore I learned to make fun of, and entertain myself early in life  .
> 
> its ok. , bring it on. Was my meal a mish mash, so to speak? If it was, it is very like my true American heritage. A genuine US hodgepodge, but ----- I'm having fun.  sue
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to share your kielbasa, sauerkraut and mashed potatoes. This meal is right up my alley.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mom used to boil the kielbasa cut up into chunks with the cabbage in the same pot. Served with mashed pots and it was delicious!
Click to expand...

My mom used to boil the potatoes then lay chopped cabbage on top and chunks of smoked beef sausage. Then drain off the water mostly, take out the sausage and mash the potatoes, cabbage and add crispy bacon bits and the sliced sausage just before serving (stampot) yum.


----------



## Joe P

Dave, I am sorry I did not have you as a student. I had many brilliant boys and girls that graced my roll books. One in particular "Matt" came to me reading on a 2nd grade level in the 7th grade. I worked with his parents who were officers in our Air Force and very bright. I had him up to 3 hours a day (which was odd because I was to only have him one period a day) but I told Matt to get in my face when he did not understand. He did and he did. He did all the work, like you I pointed the way and forged the beginning path he worked with all the consonants and vowel patterns we use and did it all in the air with auditory, visual and kinesthetic movements and also on paper. He graduated with honors and he sketched a portrait of Pope John Paul and it now hangs in the Vatican, I was sent one of the 36 copies with his wonderful note to me in appreciation for the beginning of the path. When I hear how some people were not heard it raises my temper a bit and I want to fix it, Dave. But, you sound well done (so to speak) he he. thanks for your comments.

joe p



FireballDave said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe, We all do make many changes in our lives and many of those are for our children... You were certainly given a huge challenge. Dyslexia can be so frustrating for all. Addictions are the devil's own and can destroy the fabric of the person and the family.... I'm so glad to hear that both of your children came out on the other side....
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree, as a dyslexic, I've often wondered why they let somebody who doesn't suffer from it come up the word!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never been diagnosed as dyslexic..... but I am left-handed and definitely have to have a "pattern' to life.... DH and I have both noticed how many lefties suffer some degree of dyslexia and/or reading problems.... (He, I and both girls are lefties - but I'm the only one that seems to have directional and other issues.... We are all extremely creative as well.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't bother with nice non-tendentious diagnoses of such problems when I was struggling to read, they simply declared me to be _Educationally Sub-Normal!_
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...


----------



## FireballDave

Dreamweaver said:


> DH is often compared to Bill Murray - especially as he was in the Groundhog's Day movie. (DH was born on Groundhog's Day as well.) Back when he was skinny and pale with lots of dark hair, I thought of him as Lord Byron..... others thought James Bond..... I'm going to have to go Googl Alan Rickman.... is the hair colorist keeping you a redhead????Ive always wanted dark copper auburn hair.....


I've been likened to several of the _Bond Baddies_! The only time they let me be anything other than _the narrator_ in a school productions, I got to play Creon, I can't think why!

Oh yes, I keep my colourist busy, L'Oreal 7.45 every time!

Dave


----------



## Ceili

Alan Rickman is one of my very favorites, but, then, so is Dave! One of my daughters is dyslexic. We continued testing her thru high school, so that it would be on her transcripts for college, allowing her access to all the extra tools that they could provide. She never used any of the help, but had to know it was available if needed. She's now a general manager at a hotel, and only has slight day-to-day issues. She can't spell, but she can read. She'll get all the letters of a word, just in a different order. I had what they used to call "eye-hand coordination learning disability", which, I think is the same as dyslexia. I can knit, I can read, I can spell of the top of my head or when typing (95 wpm), BUT, if I try writing with pen/pencil, I can't spell AT ALL. It makes my boss crazy, he always wants me to take notes (I pretend). I also print, can't do cursive. I can paint, but I can't draw.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Just looked up Alan Rickman.... He has just been cast to play ronald Reagan..... Jane Finda will be Nany.

Off to check post the latest on the little white buffalo and then see what the mood is on the American Airline situation an vote tomorrow. DD flies for them and we are all a little concerned about the future......

Everyone have a fabulous week, wherever you are.....


----------



## margewhaples

Dave: That only says how truly unobservant they must have been. Because there was no label should not have shut their eyes to your native curiosity about things and absorption of them through other methods of learning. It may, however, have hampered you in that you seem to have frustrational issues with technology. However, Look how inspirational you are when it comes to so many areas of learning. I have encountered a lot of this kind of ignorance in medicine: "If we can't label it, identify it, or categorize it, it doesn't exist". So many people have suffered as a result of it. I've known so many people who were labeled hypochondriac or neurotic and who in later years were determined to have devastating diseases: cancer or immune diseases which were just not on the diagnostic radar at the early stages of their disease. Marlark Marge.


----------



## FireballDave

Joe P said:


> Dave, I am sorry I did not have you as a student. I had many brilliant boys and girls that graced my roll books. One in particular "Matt" came to me reading on a 2nd grade level in the 7th grade. I worked with his parents who were officers in our Air Force and very bright. I had him up to 3 hours a day (which was odd because I was to only have him one period a day) but I told Matt to get in my face when he did not understand. He did and he did. He did all the work, like you I pointed the way and forged the beginning path he worked with all the consonants and vowel patterns we use and did it all in the air with auditory, visual and kinesthetic movements and also on paper. He graduated with honors and he sketched a portrait of Pope John Paul and it now hangs in the Vatican, I was sent one of the 36 copies with his wonderful note to me in appreciation for the beginning of the path. When I hear how some people were not heard it raises my temper a bit and I want to fix it, Dave. But, you sound well done (so to speak) he he. thanks for your comments.
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe, We all do make many changes in our lives and many of those are for our children... You were certainly given a huge challenge. Dyslexia can be so frustrating for all. Addictions are the devil's own and can destroy the fabric of the person and the family.... I'm so glad to hear that both of your children came out on the other side....
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree, as a dyslexic, I've often wondered why they let somebody who doesn't suffer from it come up the word!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never been diagnosed as dyslexic..... but I am left-handed and definitely have to have a "pattern' to life.... DH and I have both noticed how many lefties suffer some degree of dyslexia and/or reading problems.... (He, I and both girls are lefties - but I'm the only one that seems to have directional and other issues.... We are all extremely creative as well.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't bother with nice non-tendentious diagnoses of such problems when I was struggling to read, they simply declared me to be _Educationally Sub-Normal!_
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I'm glad you were able to help him. I had zero support from the state school I attended as a youngster, the only thing that kept me out of a 'special school' was that at the age of seven I could beat all of the teachers at chess, plot 6-figure map references and calculate average speeds in my head.

Luckily when I sat _Common Entrance_ to the public school I'd set my heart on attending, they made allowances for my dreadful spelling. Of course with their almost unlimited resources, they had specialists with a range of coping strategies.

Each case is different, with me, I learned by recognising entire words as abstract shapes; I still struggle with spelling, but I know how words should look in about ten different typefaces. It's little more than brute memory, but then, I'm not exactly noted for my subtlety!

Dave


----------



## Joe P

Dave, I believe everyone thinks you are a "prince" with your energy with the Tea Party. I am glad you are well and hope you will keep your energy up to continue this wonderful part of the forum. Thanks again, champ.

joe p


----------



## 5mmdpns

redriet60, I need your mom to come over and make this for me. If you bring her then we can all share in it!!

Joe, we do anything for our kids. It is a tall order for parents but then again, I believe we are extraordinary people -- we brought lives into this world and we must take care of them! As one who is dyslexic and who is an alcoholic (sober for 31 years) I can say it is not an easy lifestyle, but it is one that has made me stronger and wiser. I am sure you and your children can say the same. BTW, I have greying hair too, now I blame that on.....


----------



## FireballDave

margewhaples said:


> Dave: That only says how truly unobservant they must have been. Because there was no label should not have shut their eyes to your native curiosity about things and absorption of them through other methods of learning. It may, however, have hampered you in that you seem to have frustrational issues with technology. However, Look how inspirational you are when it comes to so many areas of learning. I have encountered a lot of this kind of ignorance in medicine: "If we can't label it, identify it, or categorize it, it doesn't exist". So many people have suffered as a result of it. I've known so many people who were labeled hypochondriac or neurotic and who in later years were determined to have devastating diseases: cancer or immune diseases which were just not on the diagnostic radar at the early stages of their disease. Marlark Marge.


I was just lucky to get the 'memory gene'. I do enjoy batting psychologists about the head with their diagnosis, as well as the education authorities who employed such criteria, it's most satisfying!

I love your _frustrational issues with technology_ term, it's wonderfully euphemistic, I'm going to have so much fun with it! It isn't so much the technology that frustrates me, it's people's reliance on unnecessary, inefficient and unreliable technology simple because it's all shiny and new.

Computers have their uses, their ability to crunch numbers is astonishing and this has revolutionised the fields of optics and engineering. _Auto-Land_ means Heathrow Airport doesn't have to shut down every time it's foggy. I still don't believe any toaster really needs a micro-processor and I seriously doubt there's any real need for me to possess a computer.

Similar criteria can be applied to other aspects of technology, modern transport systems are great, I wouldn't want to return to the days when the fastest way to travel was on horseback. Do I want to do without electric light, vaccuum cleaners, electric mixers, not having to slave of a coal-burning kitchen range? Not a chance!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Joe P said:


> Dave, I believe everyone thinks you are a "prince" with your energy with the Tea Party. I am glad you are well and hope you will keep your energy up to continue this wonderful part of the forum. Thanks again, champ.
> 
> joe p


Glad you have fun here.

Dave


----------



## Joe P

alright boys and girls I am off to bed. Have a good one. 

joe p


----------



## Ezenby

Many pages to read...but Ill catch up tonight. 
Artichokes.....wonderful with oil, vinegar, dry mustard and assorted herbs. Mother came from France and every year we ate tons of them...from her half acre garden in California. Saturday went to a crafts fair with my dear friend I have known since first grade. Bought earrings. Not into bringing large items home. Need to reduce my junk collection. 
Sorlenna......made the empanadas last week. Think I need to increase the moisture with the beef and chicken...what do you use for dry beef? I made a sauce with Ro-tel...my favorite hot pick-er-upper. DH ate with the sauce over top.
Today my son had to take GS to ER. Many phone calls between us. GS had appendix removed. On way home he picked up lasagna I had prepared. It is sunny and warm....wonderful...I love it. Hope it stays for tomorrow. Have a painting entered in art show. Last year in my catagory...copied work...won blue ribbon. Dont know what catagory Ill be in this year because I looked at many paintings...sunflowers. Sort of made up my own. Maybe I post a picture in future. 
All the pictures posted on TP brings us much joy. Keep it up.


----------



## Sandy

I finally caught up with this week's tea party and am only half way through last week. I don't know that I will be able to finish it tonight or not. 

I hope everyone had a lovely Mother's Day! I had a nice quiet day. It was in the 80's today. It was very nice all weekend (even nicer that I have a computer again). The weather is supposed to be nice most of the week here. It is about time that Spring finally arrived! 

I wonder what we all would have done this past year without Dave and the tea parties! Thank you Dave for bringing us all together. I for one am very grateful!


----------



## iamsam

just read this - thought it was interesting - hey dave - maybe you could have bees in your garden. 

Steve Benbow, Beekeeper at Tate Modern
May 17, 2010
by the gentle author

This is my pal Steve Benbow, the enterprising urban beekeeper, tending his newly installed hives upon the roof of Tate Modern. You may recall last year Steve was appealing for homes for bees through Spitalfields Life. One enterprising reader forwarded the story to the trustees of the gallery and, as consequence, Steve now has bees on the roof of Tate Modern, with hives shortly to be installed upon the roof of Tate Britain too. At present, there are just six hives, but if all goes well the number will grow and you will be able to buy jars of honey from the gallery shop.

Ten years ago, Steve who runs the London Honey Company, had a regular stall in the Spitalfields Market selling the honey he produces in the city. In those days, the notion of urban honey was a curiousity but events have caught up with Steve. Today, with the crisis in the bee population, Steves mission to install beehives in the city has acquired a pertinence that everyone recognises. Bees need all the help they can get, and Steve has become the visionary beekeeper who saw the possibility for bees in the city before anyone else did.

I joined Steve on his weekly trip to service the bees on the roof of Tate Modern, last week. As we cleared security and made our way up to the roof in the elevator, Steve was eager to discover if any of his bees had absconded. On his previous visit, he had seen tell-tale signs in one hive, the formation of queen cells in a queenless hive and no eggs. If unchecked, these indicators could lead to the swarming and departure of the bees. So, producing a small transparent box from his pocket, Steve showed me the new queen he had brought from Wales to introduce to the hive in question and restore harmony  much to the fascination of the members of the Tate Gallery staff who were sharing the elevator with us.

Once we were out of the elevator, carrying our beekeeping paraphernalia, we walked along a white corridor up in the roof, entered a door and passed through a plant room to come out into an even narrower space at the rear of the building, high above the turbine hall. A line of glowing translucent windows stretching into the distance emitting warmth absorbed from the sunlight outside, and we followed them until we came to a room where Steve keeps his locker of beekeepers garb. You might think that Steve, the Professor Branestawm of beekeepers, might feel at odds in such a vast sterile environment, but with raffish charisma, he delights in the anachronistic irony of pursuing his chosen profession in the modern city.

Suited up like astronauts, we opened one of the translucent panels with an ominous caution sign warning of bee stings and walked onto the roof. Looking through the gauze of my hat, I craned my head to find the chimney to orientate myself, before Steve led me over to the South East corner of the roof, where in a sheltered well sat the first six hives. This was high-rise living for bees, and down below I could see the gardens and trees of Bankside, that would sustain them. With his hive tool, Steve prized the crown off the first hive, injecting smoke to subdue the bees and instructing me to stand on one side while taking photographs, to avoid blocking the flight path of the bees entering the hive and drawing their wrath. It was good advice, because the unseasonal cold temperature and high winds made the bees grumpy. They circled petulantly around Steve as he disassembled the hive.

A hive comprises a stack of boxes, each of which serves a different function. Under the crown sits the feeder box filled with straw, then the crucial honeybox with a mesh at the base, which serves as an excluder to keep the queen in the brood chamber below. The hives had only been on the roof a few weeks, so Steve pulled out the racks in the honeyboxes to check progress. None of the bees had absconded. Satisfied with the evidence, he shuffled some of the racks between the hives to encourage the bees and discovered the formation of the very first Tate Gallery honey.

I have never been in such close proximity to bees and it was a curious novelty to stand among a cloud of them. A novelty that disintegrated entirely when a grumpy bee got inside my hat. Returning from extricating the bee, I found Steve with his gloves off, introducing the new queen into the queenless hive with his bare hands. At first horrified, I recalled I had once been told that bees do not sting the keeper, but Steve dismissed this myth, I get stung loads, he admitted philosophically. Carefully placing the queen among the nurses, Steve ensured she would be cared for and not exposed to the other bees immediately. More than proprietorial, Steve is tender and respectful with his bees, though he was also capable of being unsentimental too, when it became unavoidable to kill those we found harboured in our protective suits later.

For the rest of the Summer, Steve will visit his hives weekly, buzzing around London in an endless circular journey that mimics the path of his bees. Almost always cheerily on the run between one place and another, he follows his relentless occupation that offers no rest for the indefatigable worker bee.

Steve is still looking for new sites in the East End for his bees, large gardens, yards or rooftops, secure locations where owners will permit him to install hives and have regular access to service the hives  with rent paid in jars of honey. If you can help provide homes for Steves bees please email [email protected]


----------



## redriet60

5mmdpns said:


> redriet60, I need your mom to come over and make this for me. If you bring her then we can all share in it!!
> 
> Joe, we do anything for our kids. It is a tall order for parents but then again, I believe we are extraordinary people -- we brought lives into this world and we must take care of them! As one who is dyslexic and who is an alcoholic (sober for 31 years) I can say it is not an easy lifestyle, but it is one that has made me stronger and wiser. I am sure you and your children can say the same. BTW, I have greying hair too, now I blame that on.....


5mmdpns, My mom passed a long time ago but I remember her cooking, my kids don't care for cabbage but I have one in the fridge, I might just fix that receipt anyway. Just have to get potatoes and sausage.


----------



## FireballDave

Urban bee-keeping has become very popular in London over the past couple of years. Lots of bees where I live, one of my neighbours has a couple of hives. I don't think I fancy all the protective gear, I just leave them alone to do their thing and hope they'll do the same for me!

Good article though, I didn't know there were hives on the roof of _Tate Modern_, it doesn't surprise me though, but I'd have expected Nicholas Serota to have insisted on avant-garde hives and a viewing platform, just to annoy the _Daily Mail!_

Dave


----------



## Silverowl

FireballDave said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe, We all do make many changes in our lives and many of those are for our children... You were certainly given a huge challenge. Dyslexia can be so frustrating for all. Addictions are the devil's own and can destroy the fabric of the person and the family.... I'm so glad to hear that both of your children came out on the other side....
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree, as a dyslexic, I've often wondered why they let somebody who doesn't suffer from it come up the word!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never been diagnosed as dyslexic..... but I am left-handed and definitely have to have a "pattern' to life.... DH and I have both noticed how many lefties suffer some degree of dyslexia and/or reading problems.... (He, I and both girls are lefties - but I'm the only one that seems to have directional and other issues.... We are all extremely creative as well.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't bother with nice non-tendentious diagnoses of such problems when I was struggling to read, they simply declared me to be _Educationally Sub-Normal!_
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Dave, what a horrible thing to say. My youngest DS was diagnosed when he was young, and I was told he wouldnt be up to going to Universty, well he has proved them wrong and has just finished his first year.


----------



## siouxann

Sam, what an interesting article! I have an acquaintance who keeps a couple hives in her back yard. She is experiencing the loss of bees to a virus or something that attacks the hives. On the news, they tell that the honey bees are disappearing, and being the purveyers of gloom and doom, they say that humankind is next. Sometimes I'm glad to be this old so I won't be around to see the end of days. That's assuming, of course that the Mayan calendar is incorrect.

Just wondering, is it possible to be dyslexic about numbers instead of letters? I notice that I seem to be reversing numbers quite frequently as I get older. I might see 86 but transpose it to 68. Frustrating it is. 

Time for yet another work-week to begin. Fortunately, I am teleworking today so I don't have to fight Monday morning traffic. It is raining here, and for some reason drivers are unable to cope with the concept of wet highways. They either drive like 'bats out of he**', or they slow down to a moderate crawl guaranteed to frustrate the drivers behind them. Also fortunate, I'm able to check in with my favorite people from time to time throughout the day. (My personal e-mail account has been blocked at work.) 

Have great days, ALL of you!!!!!


----------



## KateB

Joe P said:


> I have done many things in my life. I changed my occupation twice once for each child that came along. My Son who is extremely dyslexic changed my career to meet his needs and I went to another Graduate School and became after 22 hours of study a Slingerland Adaptation of the Orton-Gillingham instructor. He is now successful in his manual labor job in a stove factory and seems very happy with his two children and reads very well and speaks in AA meetings all over Washington State. My daughter later became very involved with the drug ways of some school cultures and I had to quit my career of then hair dressing and start teachiing again in a ghetto in Seattle and raise her with the help of a dry out clinic, survival training and AA meetings galore. She is now well educated and has 3 children and is a nurse in Idaho. I am grateful how their needs changed me for the better.
> 
> After they were raised I bought a beautiful home in the historic district in Seattle and turned it into a B&B after inn setting a B&B on the Big Island of Hawaii for two summers and two Christmas breaks from teaching. I continued to teach and started the B&B and ran it with my teaching for 6 years and taught the classes in setting up B&B's with the University of Washington's extension schools. I was successful but retired from teaching and sold the B&B which as you said was meeting wonderful people and working day and night cleaning after and cooking etc. I loved it. I retired to Texas and began to teach again and retired again. I am now in a little cottage back from the lake and have a quiet and peaceful life. I love this forum and all the people in it. Dave has taught me a great deal as well as all of you. I hope that sort of brings you up to date about me. Maybe you did not want this much.I hope I have not bored you with all of this.
> 
> joe p
> 
> _________________________
> 
> Hearing about others' lives is seldom boring Joe, especially when they are as varied and interesting as yours! Bring it on.
> 
> :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Dreamweaver said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe, We all do make many changes in our lives and many of those are for our children... You were certainly given a huge challenge. Dyslexia can be so frustrating for all. Addictions are the devil's own and can destroy the fabric of the person and the family.... I'm so glad to hear that both of your children came out on the other side....
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree, as a dyslexic, I've often wondered why they let somebody who doesn't suffer from it come up the word!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never been diagnosed as dyslexic..... but I am left-handed and definitely have to have a "pattern' to life.... DH and I have both noticed how many lefties suffer some degree of dyslexia and/or reading problems.... (He, I and both girls are lefties - but I'm the only one that seems to have directional and other issues.... We are all extremely creative as well.)
Click to expand...

I'm right handed, but can also use my left for a lot of things, but I have a very poor sense of direction and always build in 'getting lost time' when going most places. I eventually figured out one thing I do that gets me lost - if I turned left going into eg. a restroom, I would also want to turn left coming out, sending me away from my starting point! Have been seen muttering, "In left, out right," in many restrooms!


----------



## KateB

FireballDave said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, I am sorry I did not have you as a student. I had many brilliant boys and girls that graced my roll books. One in particular "Matt" came to me reading on a 2nd grade level in the 7th grade. I worked with his parents who were officers in our Air Force and very bright. I had him up to 3 hours a day (which was odd because I was to only have him one period a day) but I told Matt to get in my face when he did not understand. He did and he did. He did all the work, like you I pointed the way and forged the beginning path he worked with all the consonants and vowel patterns we use and did it all in the air with auditory, visual and kinesthetic movements and also on paper. He graduated with honors and he sketched a portrait of Pope John Paul and it now hangs in the Vatican, I was sent one of the 36 copies with his wonderful note to me in appreciation for the beginning of the path. When I hear how some people were not heard it raises my temper a bit and I want to fix it, Dave. But, you sound well done (so to speak) he he. thanks for your comments.
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe, We all do make many changes in our lives and many of those are for our children... You were certainly given a huge challenge. Dyslexia can be so frustrating for all. Addictions are the devil's own and can destroy the fabric of the person and the family.... I'm so glad to hear that both of your children came out on the other side....
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree, as a dyslexic, I've often wondered why they let somebody who doesn't suffer from it come up the word!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never been diagnosed as dyslexic..... but I am left-handed and definitely have to have a "pattern' to life.... DH and I have both noticed how many lefties suffer some degree of dyslexia and/or reading problems.... (He, I and both girls are lefties - but I'm the only one that seems to have directional and other issues.... We are all extremely creative as well.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't bother with nice non-tendentious diagnoses of such problems when I was struggling to read, they simply declared me to be _Educationally Sub-Normal!_
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad you were able to help him. I had zero support from the state school I attended as a youngster, the only thing that kept me out of a 'special school' was that at the age of seven I could beat all of the teachers at chess, plot 6-figure map references and calculate average speeds in my head.
> 
> Luckily when I sat _Common Entrance_ to the public school I'd set my heart on attending, they made allowances for my dreadful spelling. Of course with their almost unlimited resources, they had specialists with a range of coping strategies.
> 
> Each case is different, with me, I learned by recognising entire words as abstract shapes; I still struggle with spelling, but I know how words should look in about ten different typefaces. It's little more than brute memory, but then, I'm not exactly noted for my subtlety!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

For many years when I was working as a Support for Learning teacher, only Educational Psychologists could ''diagnose'' dyslexia, and we weren't even allowed to mention the D word to parents. Then suddenly the county changed their policy, and we were told that ANY child with a difficulty in reading or spelling was to be classed as dyslexic. Am I being cynical to wonder if the onset of the culture of litigation had anything to do with this? After all if you class all kids as dyslexic then no-one can sue you later for not making the diagnosis. :roll: Did this mass outbreak of dyslexia result in more help for those same children ...... don't be silly!! Glad I'm retired.


----------



## NanaCaren

This is her second setting of eggs this year. I have a picture of her sitting on the first bunch, only there were no leaves or blossoms on the tree.


----------



## siouxann

What a nice picture, especially in the Mothers' Day season! Thanks for posting.


----------



## KateB

siouxann said:


> Sam, what an interesting article! I have an acquaintance who keeps a couple hives in her back yard. She is experiencing the loss of bees to a virus or something that attacks the hives. On the news, they tell that the honey bees are disappearing, and being the purveyers of gloom and doom, they say that humankind is next. Sometimes I'm glad to be this old so I won't be around to see the end of days. That's assuming, of course that the Mayan calendar is incorrect.
> 
> Just wondering, is it possible to be dyslexic about numbers instead of letters? I notice that I seem to be reversing numbers quite frequently as I get older. I might see 86 but transpose it to 68. Frustrating it is.
> 
> Time for yet another work-week to begin. Fortunately, I am teleworking today so I don't have to fight Monday morning traffic. It is raining here, and for some reason drivers are unable to cope with the concept of wet highways. They either drive like 'bats out of he**', or they slow down to a moderate crawl guaranteed to frustrate the drivers behind them. Also fortunate, I'm able to check in with my favorite people from time to time throughout the day. (My personal e-mail account has been blocked at work.)
> 
> Have great days, ALL of you!!!!!


Being 'dyslexic' with numbers is called (I think) being discalculate.


----------



## KateB

Sam, that was a very interesting article about the bees. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## NanaCaren

siouxann said:


> What a nice picture, especially in the Mothers' Day season! Thanks for posting.


You are welcome. The tree is my mum's, this is only the second year that there has been a nest in it. I thought the mother bird was very good for sitting so still. I was only about two feet from her both times I took her picture.


----------



## Poledra65

Beautiful picture, NanaCaren. Thank you for sharing.
It's amazing that they let people get so close. We had a baby Mocking Bird fall out of the nest last week, DH found it, I should have recorded the adventure of him trying to climb a Mesquite Tree to put the baby back in the nest. lol... He did finally get it close enough that it could get itself back to the nest but it was interesting. lol


----------



## KateB

Poledra65 said:


> Beautiful picture, NanaCaren. Thank you for sharing.
> It's amazing that they let people get so close. We had a baby Mocking Bird fall out of the nest last week, DH found it, I should have recorded the adventure of him trying to climb a Mesquite Tree to put the baby back in the nest. lol... He did finally get it close enough that it could get itself back to the nest but it was interesting. lol


What a great thing to do. :thumbup:


----------



## FireballDave

The numeracy equivalent to dyslexia is _discalculia_.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Beautiful picture, NanaCaren. Thank you for sharing.
> It's amazing that they let people get so close. We had a baby Mocking Bird fall out of the nest last week, DH found it, I should have recorded the adventure of him trying to climb a Mesquite Tree to put the baby back in the nest. lol... He did finally get it close enough that it could get itself back to the nest but it was interesting. lol


That would have been an interesting video.


----------



## Marianne818

Thought I would share an interesting "tree" that grows in our area, it's the only one I know of though...


----------



## NanaCaren

Marianne818 said:


> Thought I would share an interesting "tree" that grows in our area, it's the only one I know of though...


Very pretty tree, thanks for sharing.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> This is her second setting of eggs this year. I have a picture of her sitting on the first bunch, only there were no leaves or blossoms on the tree.


Great photo, the birds around where I live bury themselves in dense foliage.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Silverowl said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe, We all do make many changes in our lives and many of those are for our children... You were certainly given a huge challenge. Dyslexia can be so frustrating for all. Addictions are the devil's own and can destroy the fabric of the person and the family.... I'm so glad to hear that both of your children came out on the other side....
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree, as a dyslexic, I've often wondered why they let somebody who doesn't suffer from it come up the word!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never been diagnosed as dyslexic..... but I am left-handed and definitely have to have a "pattern' to life.... DH and I have both noticed how many lefties suffer some degree of dyslexia and/or reading problems.... (He, I and both girls are lefties - but I'm the only one that seems to have directional and other issues.... We are all extremely creative as well.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't bother with nice non-tendentious diagnoses of such problems when I was struggling to read, they simply declared me to be _Educationally Sub-Normal!_
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dave, what a horrible thing to say. My youngest DS was diagnosed when he was young, and I was told he wouldn't be up to going to University, well he has proved them wrong and has just finished his first year.
Click to expand...

Please give him my congratulations, I know how hard he must have worked at the coping strategies to work around the problem.

In the 1960s they didn't mince their words when declaring children stupid. I treasure the letter containing the education authority's classification of me, it's a handy prop when dealing with difficult educationalists, it was so helpful of them to supply me with such wonderful ammunition.

It turns out, one of the key factors with my problem is _Auditory Processing Disorder_, at the time phonetics was the only method my local authority used to teach reading, my lack of progress was therefore hardly surprising. I still find it difficult to read or write when there is a lot of background noise, air conditioning and other sounds in the lower register cause me most problems, I literally cannot hear myself think; my kitchen has the least-used extractor fan on the planet, I can't even manage the back of a cereal packet if that thing is running!

It really is a very peculiar condition with so many variations.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

KateB said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe, We all do make many changes in our lives and many of those are for our children... You were certainly given a huge challenge. Dyslexia can be so frustrating for all. Addictions are the devil's own and can destroy the fabric of the person and the family.... I'm so glad to hear that both of your children came out on the other side....
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree, as a dyslexic, I've often wondered why they let somebody who doesn't suffer from it come up the word!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never been diagnosed as dyslexic..... but I am left-handed and definitely have to have a "pattern' to life.... DH and I have both noticed how many lefties suffer some degree of dyslexia and/or reading problems.... (He, I and both girls are lefties - but I'm the only one that seems to have directional and other issues.... We are all extremely creative as well.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm right handed, but can also use my left for a lot of things, but I have a very poor sense of direction and always build in 'getting lost time' when going most places. I eventually figured out one thing I do that gets me lost - if I turned left going into eg. a restroom, I would also want to turn left coming out, sending me away from my starting point! Have been seen muttering, "In left, out right," in many restrooms!
Click to expand...

I'd have been lost if they hadn't put the breast pocket on school blazers on the left, I still glance down to check my left and right!

Nowadays I don't mind letting people know about all my little dodges, but years ago I employed a lot of 'smoke and mirrors' to divert attention away from my inadequacies.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

KateB said:


> For many years when I was working as a Support for Learning teacher, only Educational Psychologists could ''diagnose'' dyslexia, and we weren't even allowed to mention the D word to parents. Then suddenly the county changed their policy, and we were told that ANY child with a difficulty in reading or spelling was to be classed as dyslexic. Am I being cynical to wonder if the onset of the culture of litigation had anything to do with this? After all if you class all kids as dyslexic then no-one can sue you later for not making the diagnosis. :roll: Did this mass outbreak of dyslexia result in more help for those same children ...... don't be silly!! Glad I'm retired.


You're absolutely right about the motivation, but I'm glad responsibility has been taken away from Educational Psychologists, they're the ones I had most trouble with when I was younger, so I'm not their greatest fan!


----------



## FireballDave

Marianne818 said:


> Thought I would share an interesting "tree" that grows in our area, it's the only one I know of though...


Quite beautiful, it looks so lovely, thank you for sharing.

Dave


----------



## Marianne818

My son took the picture and sent it to me.. I've been trying to figure out how to post pictures on here, he spent time yesterday and figured it out for me!! I'm so excited, now I can share more, (I also got a new camera!) :XD:


----------



## FireballDave

Marianne818 said:


> My son took the picture and sent it to me.. I've been trying to figure out how to post pictures on here, he spent time yesterday and figured it out for me!! I'm so excited, now I can share more, (I also got a new camera!) :XD:


What a helpful lad, sons do have their uses; mine enjoys playing with gadgets too, I encourage his industry!

Enjoy your new camera, his timing couldn't be better, designate tomorrow as playtime:

http://www.aday.org/

Have fun!
Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is her second setting of eggs this year. I have a picture of her sitting on the first bunch, only there were no leaves or blossoms on the tree.
> 
> 
> 
> Great photo, the birds around where I live bury themselves in dense foliage.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Most of the ones here hide very well. I had one bird build a nest in one of my hanging plants. None of us noticed it with all the leaves until the babies started chirping one day. Some where I have pictures of them.


----------



## wannabear

Marianne818 said:


> My son took the picture and sent it to me.. I've been trying to figure out how to post pictures on here, he spent time yesterday and figured it out for me!! I'm so excited, now I can share more, (I also got a new camera!) :XD:


Yay! The hinting worked!


----------



## wannabear

I don't do well with things being read to me. I have to take the material afterward and read it for myself. That's a very strange distinction for my brain to make, because I can understand perfectly well if somebody is just talking to me. This peculiarity has never gotten in my way, maybe because through school reading was required, and at home everybody just knows not to read to me. My youngest daughter is so dyslexic that she had a struggle learning to read, and I have known her to write mirror images of words (not just letters in reverse order) and insist that the word was written correctly. She has turned out to be very artistic. I find the whole thing fascinating.


----------



## FireballDave

wannabear said:


> I don't do well with things being read to me. I have to take the material afterward and read it for myself. That's a very strange distinction for my brain to make, because I can understand perfectly well if somebody is just talking to me. This peculiarity has never gotten in my way, maybe because through school reading was required, and at home everybody just knows not to read to me. My youngest daughter is so dyslexic that she had a struggle learning to read, and I have known her to write mirror images of words (not just letters in reverse order) and insist that the word was written correctly. She has turned out to be very artistic. I find the whole thing fascinating.


Everyone has talents, they just come out differently! The background noise thing is really weird with me, music helps me concentrate when I'm working on images, I then require total silence to write about them!

Dave


----------



## Marianne818

FireballDave said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My son took the picture and sent it to me.. I've been trying to figure out how to post pictures on here, he spent time yesterday and figured it out for me!! I'm so excited, now I can share more, (I also got a new camera!) :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> What a helpful lad, sons do have their uses; mine enjoys playing with gadgets too, I encourage his industry!
> 
> Enjoy your new camera, his timing couldn't be better, designate tomorrow as playtime:
> 
> http://www.aday.org/
> 
> Have fun!
> Dave
Click to expand...

just joined this Dave, thank you!!!


----------



## Joe P

The posts are so very interesting, the bee article, Sam, is something I really enjoyed. All of you commenting on your different learning modes is fascinating. Dr. Orton was a pioneer in the work of dyslexia as he worked with WW I veterans coming back from being gassed with supposedly brain damaged for life. He used sand in boxes and had the men form letters in the sand as he had them repeat, (auditory, visual and kinesthetic0 with them repeating as they drew the letters. Those modalities to the brain (has been said) blazed pathways to the once active part of the brain almost creating synapsis between neurons in the brain. 

We have the Orton Society that promotes help for all the dyslexics of the world since he devised this technique. He worked with Anna Gillingham a school psychologist and she in turn worked with Bessie Stillman a teacher to create the "Orton-Gillingham Method" to language and reading. My background in my second graduate studies was with Beth Slingerland who worked with Orton and Stillman and transformed their one on one tutoring for dyslexics and adapted it to a classroom of 20 to 25 students from grade 1 up. It is called the "Slingerland Adaptation of the Orton-Gillingham Method". There is a Slingerland Institute in Bellevue, Washington that is functioning today. I use to work with them for many years until my retirement. The techniques are very precise and it leaves no question in how to build your lesson plan.

joe p


----------



## FireballDave

Marianne818 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My son took the picture and sent it to me.. I've been trying to figure out how to post pictures on here, he spent time yesterday and figured it out for me!! I'm so excited, now I can share more, (I also got a new camera!) :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> What a helpful lad, sons do have their uses; mine enjoys playing with gadgets too, I encourage his industry!
> 
> Enjoy your new camera, his timing couldn't be better, designate tomorrow as playtime:
> 
> http://www.aday.org/
> 
> Have fun!
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just joined this Dave, thank you!!!
Click to expand...

I think it's a great fun project. I have created a _Team Tag_ of _Knitting Tea Party_ in the system, anybody who wants to apply it so we can find each other's images is more than welcome to use it when they upload their photos. It's entirely up to personal choice, but it's how I shall be tagging a couple of mine.

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns

siouxann said:


> Sam, what an interesting article! I have an acquaintance who keeps a couple hives in her back yard. She is experiencing the loss of bees to a virus or something that attacks the hives. On the news, they tell that the honey bees are disappearing, and being the purveyers of gloom and doom, they say that humankind is next. Sometimes I'm glad to be this old so I won't be around to see the end of days. That's assuming, of course that the Mayan calendar is incorrect.
> 
> Just wondering, is it possible to be dyslexic about numbers instead of letters? I notice that I seem to be reversing numbers quite frequently as I get older. I might see 86 but transpose it to 68. Frustrating it is.
> 
> Time for yet another work-week to begin. Fortunately, I am teleworking today so I don't have to fight Monday morning traffic. It is raining here, and for some reason drivers are unable to cope with the concept of wet highways. They either drive like 'bats out of he**', or they slow down to a moderate crawl guaranteed to frustrate the drivers behind them. Also fortunate, I'm able to check in with my favorite people from time to time throughout the day. (My personal e-mail account has been blocked at work.)
> 
> Have great days, ALL of you!!!!!


Good news for you! They have discovered a new archeology site and an new Mayan calendar that has no end date. This other Mayan calendar was apparently never finished. The other one is much more specific and accurate providing good confirmation of historical facts. A lot of it is correct astronomy and astrology.

My grandfather had three hive boxes on his farm and he kept his honey bees for years. I dont know what happened to them but they were great for pollenating the crops that they grew. I dont know what happened to them. Apparently there is a virus or something that attacks the hives and kills the bees. I dont know if they know what/how this virus works.

I am most dyslexic with numbers. I see what I see on the page and most times I get confused with a number ie. 9 but when it is written, ie. nine, I am okay with it. A lot of times I have to read the number out loud and picture it spelled out in my head. Then things do make sense. For doing mathematics, the calculator is my best friend and then I can translate my numbers.

Debbie MacComber was one who was terribly dyslexic with numbers until she took up knitting. She said then the numbers made sense to her and she wrote many knitting patterns and they are based on numbers of this and numbers of that when it comes to stitch work.


----------



## 5mmdpns

KateB said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, what an interesting article! I have an acquaintance who keeps a couple hives in her back yard. She is experiencing the loss of bees to a virus or something that attacks the hives. On the news, they tell that the honey bees are disappearing, and being the purveyers of gloom and doom, they say that humankind is next. Sometimes I'm glad to be this old so I won't be around to see the end of days. That's assuming, of course that the Mayan calendar is incorrect.
> 
> Just wondering, is it possible to be dyslexic about numbers instead of letters? I notice that I seem to be reversing numbers quite frequently as I get older. I might see 86 but transpose it to 68. Frustrating it is.
> 
> Time for yet another work-week to begin. Fortunately, I am teleworking today so I don't have to fight Monday morning traffic. It is raining here, and for some reason drivers are unable to cope with the concept of wet highways. They either drive like 'bats out of he**', or they slow down to a moderate crawl guaranteed to frustrate the drivers behind them. Also fortunate, I'm able to check in with my favorite people from time to time throughout the day. (My personal e-mail account has been blocked at work.)
> 
> Have great days, ALL of you!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Being 'dyslexic' with numbers is called (I think) being discalculate.
Click to expand...

dyscalculate is the spelling of it.
http://www.dyscalculiaforum.com/viewpage.php?page_id=18


----------



## 5mmdpns

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is her second setting of eggs this year. I have a picture of her sitting on the first bunch, only there were no leaves or blossoms on the tree.
> 
> 
> 
> Great photo, the birds around where I live bury themselves in dense foliage.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of the ones here hide very well. I had one bird build a nest in one of my hanging plants. None of us noticed it with all the leaves until the babies started chirping one day. Some where I have pictures of them.
Click to expand...

Photo of your morning dove is priceless!!


----------



## FireballDave

Joe P said:


> The posts are so very interesting, the bee article, Sam, is something I really enjoyed. All of you commenting on your different learning modes is fascinating. Dr. Orton was a pioneer in the work of dyslexia as he worked with WW I veterans coming back from being gassed with supposedly brain damaged for life. He used sand in boxes and had the men form letters in the sand as he had them repeat, (auditory, visual and kinesthetic0 with them repeating as they drew the letters. Those modalities to the brain (has been said) blazed pathways to the once active part of the brain almost creating synapsis between neurons in the brain.
> 
> We have the Orton Society that promotes help for all the dyslexics of the world since he devised this technique. He worked with Anna Gillingham a school psychologist and she in turn worked with Bessie Stillman a teacher to create the "Orton-Gillingham Method" to language and reading. My background in my second graduate studies was with Beth Slingerland who worked with Orton and Stillman and transformed their one on one tutoring for dyslexics and adapted it to a classroom of 20 to 25 students from grade 1 up. It is called the "Slingerland Adaptation of the Orton-Gillingham Method". There is a Slingerland Institute in Bellevue, Washington that is functioning today. I use to work with them for many years until my retirement. The techniques are very precise and it leaves no question in how to build your lesson plan.
> 
> joe p


That's the system that causes me the most problems. I can memorise words spoken or written, provided I keep them separate, the two don't connect with me. It was the system that held me back, together with a school that rigidly adhered to the rules.

It's a bit of a chore, but I have to learn everything twice, in both written and aural forms. Of course, such thoroughness has its advantages, information is subjected to greater analysis prior to assimilation.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

5mmdpns said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is her second setting of eggs this year. I have a picture of her sitting on the first bunch, only there were no leaves or blossoms on the tree.
> 
> 
> 
> Great photo, the birds around where I live bury themselves in dense foliage.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of the ones here hide very well. I had one bird build a nest in one of my hanging plants. None of us noticed it with all the leaves until the babies started chirping one day. Some where I have pictures of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Photo of your morning dove is priceless!!
Click to expand...

Thank you. Pictures like this are one of my favorite kinds to take.


----------



## Sorlenna

Ezenby said:


> Sorlenna......made the empanadas last week. Think I need to increase the moisture with the beef and chicken...what do you use for dry beef? I made a sauce with Ro-tel...my favorite hot pick-er-upper. DH ate with the sauce over top.


Hmm...I haven't made any with beef but if it's the meat that's dry, I'd probably just add a bit of gravy (I usually cook beef in the crockpot so it's very tender and then will simmer a bit of the "juice" in a saucepan with a bit of cornstarch to thicken). If the dough cracks, it may be that there's not enough water in the dough or there's a bit too much filling in the crust...had that happen with some pumpkin a while back. Sauce over the top would probably be a hit with my fella, too, though!



NanaCaren said:


> This is her second setting of eggs this year. I have a picture of her sitting on the first bunch, only there were no leaves or blossoms on the tree.


Spring is a wonder with all the new life! At his work, a thrasher builds her next right in the middle of a cactus; he has a video of her brood from a couple years ago, and I noticed last time we were up there that she's come back this year. I'll have to try and get a photo of the babies before they leave the nest.

A note about bees--when I was a kid, we had a hive, and I don't recall the bees ever causing trouble--my sister-in-law just got some hives too. Bees are quite amazing creatures, and yes, without them, much of our food would not produce. So I'm supportive of anyone who wants to try and help bees carry on...not to mention that honey is great stuff! :-D

Yesterday was a nice quiet day, but now it's back to the grind. I got news this morning that my best friend's new GD is here safely and saw a picture, so that's exciting. I'm very happy for her!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I would share an interesting "tree" that grows in our area, it's the only one I know of though...
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty tree, thanks for sharing.
Click to expand...

Lovely photos, both of you. I have my camera primed, because we are already in Tuesday!


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I would share an interesting "tree" that grows in our area, it's the only one I know of though...
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty tree, thanks for sharing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lovely photos, both of you. I have my camera primed, because we are already in Tuesday!
Click to expand...

Thank you! I will have mine with me all day tomorrow. The teens will have their cameras with them as well.


----------



## NanaCaren

The new arrivals. They are a few hours old.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> The new arrivals. They are a few hours old.


aren't all babies adorable? I love the saddle back, the others all look so alike! It is raining here, so I was lucky I got my 'moon shot' when I did, getting ready for the ADAY project!


----------



## siouxann

Thanks for the link to the aday.org. I've registered and am looking forward to all of your photos!


----------



## siouxann

AAAWWWWWWWWW! How cute!


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> The new arrivals. They are a few hours old.


Fab!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

siouxann said:


> Thanks for the link to the aday.org. I've registered and am looking forward to all of your photos!


Hope you'll take one or two of your own tomorrow. I haven't a clue what I'll see, I usually decide on my schedule over breakfast, but I'm looking forward to it!

Dave


----------



## Silverowl

NanaCaren said:


> The new arrivals. They are a few hours old.


 Aren't they just adorable..


----------



## Southern Gal

Marianne818 said:


> Thought I would share an interesting "tree" that grows in our area, it's the only one I know of though...


 :shock: wowie, that is so awsome to see. i have only ever seen a westeria in a bush form and it vines everywhere. so most folks keep them clipped so they don't take over. and this is a for real tree, not a bush someone has kept trimmed in tree form, well prob. not since its so tall and by t hen would have vined everywhere. thanks for the pic. the most beautiful tree ever. :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf

OHHH they are so adorable!! Thanks for posting the picture!



NanaCaren said:


> The new arrivals. They are a few hours old.


----------



## Grandma Gail

It's another sunny, warm day by the big lake. I've already been out and got my daily dose of vitamin D. I've had to play catch up today because my internet connection was down most of yesterday. Mother's Day was so nice. My younger GD and wonderful DIL delivered a planter she made for me - six pots attached vertically on a rod with the pots sticking out in different directions. My son commented that it was kind of weird, so I would love it. He knows me well. We went to lunch and had dessert at my sister-in-law's. Son called when he returned from a volleyball tournament in the Twin Cities - older GD's. He's coming today to measure my house for roofing and siding materials. I suppose when he wants to start we'll get nothing but rain.
All the pictures are wonderful. I've enjoyed them all.
Joe, don't apologize for sharing with us. How else can friends get to know one other?
I find different learning styles fascinating and am disappointed when the public school system is unwilling or unable to assess and meet different needs. I worked with an individual who was diagnosed as mentally retarded in kindergarten. She had a seizure disorder and spent little time with kids in the neighborhood. She spent most of her time with her mother - who spoke only Finnish. She was not mentally retarded. She simply didn't understand what the teacher was saying. When I had responsibility for developing services for individuals with autism, I always demanded that providers provide different methods to teach skills to assure success. I can't assume that everyone learns like I do. When someone tells you she can see and hear, but can't do both at the same time, so she has to choose whether she sees something or hears something, it makes you pause.
When it comes to knitting patterns, I prefer written patterns. My LYS friend prefers graphs. It goes to show, one way is not better or worse than another, it's just different.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Pontuf

Oh I wish we could grow these trees in Arizona. Beautiful!


----------



## wannabear

I have seen wisteria trained like this to form a tree, but not ever one so big as this appears to be.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Nana Caren, I love the "Oreo piglette" (any one can be pink)hahaha Do you pull their milk teeth?


----------



## Joe P

I remember in Seattle at our B&B we had a tree like that one and the Wisteria bloomed in May as well. I remember every May when the blossoms came we had a wine party with the blossoms with lovely small sandwiches. It was an annual party we had for the neighborhood. Everyone loved the blossoms they are not fragrant as I remember but so beautiful. We also had a tour of historical home tour every year at Christmas. I will try to take a picture of the B&B and put it on here if you like. 

joe p


----------



## Poledra65

It's National Chicken Dance Day!!! 

Just thought ya'll needed and would like to know. lol


----------



## Poledra65

OH NanaCaren, soooo cute. 
Thank you thank you for posting us a picture, they are just precious. 
I want one, 
in theory anyway. lol... Might not be quite so cuddley at 300lbs or more but they'd be fun to snuggle with now.


----------



## budasha

Marianne818 said:


> Thought I would share an interesting "tree" that grows in our area, it's the only one I know of though...


That is a beautiful tree. My mother had a wisteria vine on her pergola and the trunk was huge but not nearly as big as this tree. I planted a shoot from her vine a few years ago and it bloomed last year. I'm looking forward to seeing it bloom this year. My SIL has trained her vine into a tree but it is still quite small. Thanks for this picture.


----------



## DorisT

Hi, everyone, on the day after Mother's Day! I hope all the mothers had a good day! We went to Mass at 5 PM yesterday and when the priest asked all the mothers to stand up, DH stood up, too!! :lol: He hadn't heard the priest - not hard to understand because he's Korean and his English is not too good. It was good for a laugh, though, as I pushed him back down. 

Dave, your drink reminds me of a Fuzzy Navel, made with peach schnapps and vodka; I love them. Haven't had one in ages, though. The beef dish sounds good, too.

I had a good Mother's Day; 2 vases of flowers, a beautiful pink hydrangea plant, The Principles of Knitting book, and a knife block custom made out of alderwood to fit my knives, plus two phone calls from the boys and a couple of nice cards. DH fixed dinner with a lot of help. He can run the outdoor grille and the microwave, but doesn't know his way around my gas stove -- YET.  

Dave, one of the novels I read last week referred to Guy Fawkes fireworks. If it weren't for you and the TP, I wouldn't have known what they were talking about. Is there a place called Parliament Hill in London or did the author make it up?


----------



## budasha

Pontuf said:


> Carol and Liz
> If you can please get a picture of your Blue Herons.I think we would all love to see them.
> 
> I'll keep my camera handy and if he should come back, I'll try and take a picture of him.


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: :wink: Dreamweaver--It certainly isn't!!!! As you have read my DH has NO short term memory ay longer. But you know as hard as it gets--I'm so glad we are together, and I can be sure he is as safe as I can manage.Also, that he is treated with dignity and respect. I had too come to grips with the fact for right now--my interest has to be on hold, no more planning-we take each day as it comes. There are times that are a struggle, but I separate the person from the disease, and carry on. Hope things come together for you as well,and all the TP'ers who are caregivers. You are all angels in their lives. May you all be blessed. :!:


----------



## carol's gifts

FireballDave said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always had a poster in my classroom that said "Engage brain before starting tongue"
> cmaliza
> But cmaliza, that's so hard to do!! I was better today. On my good behavior  Sue
> 
> 
> 
> I recall one of my teacher's saying:
> 
> _It is far better to remain silent and let people think you're an idiot, than to open your mouth and remove all shadow of doubt!_
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

 :wink: :lol:  :mrgreen: :XD:


----------



## carol's gifts

Ceili said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :-( Ceili--I am so sorry for you that it turned out that way? Sounds like a bit of sibling rivary going on?? Why else could a daughter treat her mother that way? Anyway, she apparently has her own issues to work out--which has nothing at all to do with you.She must think you are a safe place to vent, or if not it is her problem, not yours. Go onwith life, give her space,when she needs something see who she calls.If she has 3 children-words are hard to swallow when they come back to haunt you. Things of this nature I put in my GOD BOX, and let Him handle them-HE's Better at it than myself. Remember sometimes less is better-words I'm talking about. My prayer is that you will get a heavenly sleep tonight, and know YOU ARE APPRECIATED here onTP. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Carol, thank you again. It has nothing to do with sibling rivalry, just that she's sort of a space cadet. Mothers' day isn't that important to her, and she forgets how easy it is to hurt my feelings. She does a lot for me normally, and I really have more of an uneasy relationship with the other one. I think I'm upset about my friend, and that just magnified my feeling of being alone. I'm all right, truly I am. Very nice of you and everyone to pray for me, but please, put your energy toward people who need it far more than I. I do appreciate the support of the KP/TP community, you are all such wonderful people.
> 
> A special note to JoeP: Your words are wise and, although I am not a believer in a "higher power", I will mourn my friend privately and I will write a letter to her mom and sister.
Click to expand...

 :lol: Ceili-- Good to hear things are better in your mind.Sometimes, I think especially Mother's Day it is hard not to hear good thoughts from your children. You are worth my prayers, as I also pray for others. Hope I did not offend you, but I have to be myself and speak what I truly believe. Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## carol's gifts

:wink: Joe P. -You are a wise man!! You changed that young man's life, simply by caring, and using your skills to motivate him. What a WONDERFUL thing!!!! I admire you!


----------



## carol's gifts

Will have to catch up later. My son's family are due home today, but will be tomorrow before she moves my computer back to our home. Got to go but will be thinking of you all.


----------



## jmai5421

What a beautiful tree. Is that a morning dove? neat picture. I am going to try to post some of mine from the cabin. I hope I can make it work.


----------



## jmai5421

Marianne818 said:


> My son took the picture and sent it to me.. I've been trying to figure out how to post pictures on here, he spent time yesterday and figured it out for me!! I'm so excited, now I can share more, (I also got a new camera!) :XD:


Beautiful picture, beautiful tree. Thanks for sharing. Hope to see more with yhour new camera.


----------



## jmai5421

NanaCaren said:


> The new arrivals. They are a few hours old.


They are darling. I am going to bookmark this and when we pick up our printer I am going to try to print it out for my granddaughter. She has a thing with pigs. These are just too cute.


----------



## Bulldog

NanaCaren...the pink blossoms on that tree are just beautiful.

Marianne...the wisteria tree is juat gorgeous

I also have a hydrangea panted in the yard and was wondering what typw of acid you put in the soil for the color.

I never knew how to cook an artichoke. Now I may buy one and try it. I think you break the petals of and put it in your mouth and pull it through your teet to get the filling out. Right? (I dip it in butter first, Right?

I have always been directionally challenged. Getting older, I have noticed that I transpose numbers.

Getting reeady to start my first sock. Not sure if I will use two 9" circs or the DPNs. What length DPNs 

Joe, you never have to apologize for anything you write. I always find it interesting. What a loving father you were to put your children first in your life.

5mmdpns...Don't you just love and admire Debbie Macomber. She overcame a lot of obstacles (and still does with the death of her son) and is one of the most known and loved authors of our day.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bulldog said:


> NanaCaren...the pink blossoms on that tree are just beautiful.
> 
> Marianne...the wisteria tree is juat gorgeous
> 
> I also have a hydrangea panted in the yard and was wondering what typw of acid you put in the soil for the color.
> 
> I never knew how to cook an artichoke. Now I may buy one and try it. I think you break the petals of and put it in your mouth and pull it through your teet to get the filling out. Right? (I dip it in butter first, Right?
> 
> I have always been directionally challenged. Getting older, I have noticed that I transpose numbers.
> 
> Getting reeady to start my first sock. Not sure if I will use two 9" circs or the DPNs. What length DPNs
> 
> Joe, you never have to apologize for anything you write. I always find it interesting. What a loving father you were to put your children first in your life.
> 
> 5mmdpns...Don't you just love and admire Debbie Macomber. She overcame a lot of obstacles (and still does with the death of her son) and is one of the most known and loved authors of our day.


re the globe artichoke, at it's simplest that is what we did, when I was inspired I would make a Hollandaise sauce, nothing nicer with that except for 'eggs Benedict'.


----------



## FireballDave

Just posted a little egg cosy for brekkers with this weekend's _MotoGP_, the pattern is located at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-81302-1.html#1507297

Hope you like it!
Dave


----------



## Marianne818

Dave, please let me know about the Team Tag!!! Now that I have a camera again, (though nothing fancy but hey it works!!) I'd love to join in! 
Marianne


----------



## Marianne818

wannabear said:


> I have seen wisteria trained like this to form a tree, but not ever one so big as this appears to be.


This tree is on a Highway on the way to Helen, Ga, it is breathtaking for sure, seems the wisteria started along the base of this old tree that was for the most part dead, rather than cut it down they let the wisteria take it over, in a few more days the flowers will all be gone but the "tree" will be green until fall. 
I wasn't able to join the picture day, said my email was not secure? tried several times but won't let me register. I'll take some pictures though and post them just because I can now, LOL.


----------



## mjs

NanaCaren said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a nice picture, especially in the Mothers' Day season! Thanks for posting.
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome. The tree is my mum's, this is only the second year that there has been a nest in it. I thought the mother bird was very good for sitting so still. I was only about two feet from her both times I took her picture.
Click to expand...

What kind of bird is this?


----------



## mjs

FireballDave said:


> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe, We all do make many changes in our lives and many of those are for our children... You were certainly given a huge challenge. Dyslexia can be so frustrating for all. Addictions are the devil's own and can destroy the fabric of the person and the family.... I'm so glad to hear that both of your children came out on the other side....
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree, as a dyslexic, I've often wondered why they let somebody who doesn't suffer from it come up the word!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never been diagnosed as dyslexic..... but I am left-handed and definitely have to have a "pattern' to life.... DH and I have both noticed how many lefties suffer some degree of dyslexia and/or reading problems.... (He, I and both girls are lefties - but I'm the only one that seems to have directional and other issues.... We are all extremely creative as well.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't bother with nice non-tendentious diagnoses of such problems when I was struggling to read, they simply declared me to be _Educationally Sub-Normal!_
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dave, what a horrible thing to say. My youngest DS was diagnosed when he was young, and I was told he wouldn't be up to going to University, well he has proved them wrong and has just finished his first year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please give him my congratulations, I know how hard he must have worked at the coping strategies to work around the problem.
> 
> In the 1960s they didn't mince their words when declaring children stupid. I treasure the letter containing the education authority's classification of me, it's a handy prop when dealing with difficult educationalists, it was so helpful of them to supply me with such wonderful ammunition.
> 
> It turns out, one of the key factors with my problem is _Auditory Processing Disorder_, at the time phonetics was the only method my local authority used to teach reading, my lack of progress was therefore hardly surprising. I still find it difficult to read or write when there is a lot of background noise, air conditioning and other sounds in the lower register cause me most problems, I literally cannot hear myself think; my kitchen has the least-used extractor fan on the planet, I can't even manage the back of a cereal packet if that thing is running!
> 
> It really is a very peculiar condition with so many variations.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Every once in a while Jay Leno mentions the time the high school counselor called his mother in and told her that education was not for everyone.


----------



## flockie

5mmdpns said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you all know by now, Im less than worldly, nor am I formally educated , etc. but fortunately I dont mind laughing at myself, so I must tell you that I was feeling international tonight until I looked up the recipes for Bangers and Mash, and Colcannon.
> 
> Heres where I went wrong. ---- I had kielbasa and sauerkraut, with a side of mashed potatoes. I really was feeling very British, and somewhat Irish, and enjoying it immensely. I was disappointed to read the traditional recipes, and see that Colcannon is potatoes and cabbage, which I would LOVE, and Bangers and mash probably do not include Kielbasa sausage
> 
> its ok. , bring it on. Was my meal a mish mash, so to speak? If it was, it is very like my true American heritage. A genuine US hodgepodge, but ----- I'm having fun.  sue
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to share your kielbasa, sauerkraut and mashed potatoes. This meal is right up my alley.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mom used to boil the kielbasa cut up into chunks with the cabbage in the same pot. Served with mashed pots and it was delicious!
Click to expand...

I start with a 2 pound jar of sauerkraut, which I rinse under cold water in a large colander. I squeeze out the excess water and place in a large pot. I add a 32 ounce can diced tomatoes, 1 medium onion chopped, and then I add 1/2 can (from the tomatoes) of water. Bring to a boil. Turn to medium, add kielbasa, cut into 1 - 2 inch pieces. Add 3 - 4 slices bacon that has been pre-cooked until crisp, and crumble into pot. Add caraway seeds, as much or as little (or omit entirely) as desired. I add about 1/2 teaspoon fresh ground black pepper and about 1 teaspoon Lawry's seasoned salt. Simmer for about 45 minutes or until sauerkraut is tender and kielbasa is heated through. I use smoked kielbasa, if you use fresh you will need to cook that before adding to the sauerkraut. Enjoy!


----------



## Marianne818

Oh this is cool Dave!! Another one to add to the race collection, my son and his roommates are loving them!! (though I think they are used as shot glass covers not for eggs at all) :roll: 
He was home this weekend and had asked if I had made any new ones.. guess I'll make this up and send along to him! Thanks again!
Marianne


----------



## pammie1234

Dreamweaver said:


> Pammie..... There are several good assisted living around. My friend's mother (96)is at the Wellington... My problem is that mom does not need (or does not admit that she needs) help with her personal needs but she has short term memory loss, does not make good decisions on some things and is not able to do many of the things we *thought* she could do, like driving. This means that I am having to do much more than I *thought* and that is not fitting in well with my personal needs at the moment..... It is so hard to switch roles or watch people falter.... just saw a cross stitch doday that I *need* to do..... "Getting old is not for the weak."


My mom is starting to forget a lot as well. I called her one day to tell her that the Rangers were on. She told me she would find them on the TV. About 4 hours later, she called and asked if the Rangers were playing today. I felt bad when I had to tell her that the game was already over. It is just so sad to see her getting this way, especially how slow she moves. That is also frustrating! She is at the Gardens of Richardson which is down the street from the Wellington.


----------



## FireballDave

Marianne818 said:


> Dave, please let me know about the Team Tag!!! Now that I have a camera again, (though nothing fancy but hey it works!!) I'd love to join in!
> Marianne


Here's a video that explains all about how to post your photos:






Of course I haven't tried it yet, still the 14th here!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Marianne818 said:


> Oh this is cool Dave!! Another one to add to the race collection, my son and his roommates are loving them!! (though I think they are used as shot glass covers not for eggs at all) :roll:
> He was home this weekend and had asked if I had made any new ones.. guess I'll make this up and send along to him! Thanks again!
> Marianne


Thank you, I'm glad you like it. I just couldn't resist being a little cheeky!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> Just posted a little egg cosy for brekkers with this weekend's _MotoGP_, the pattern is located at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-81302-1.html#1507297
> 
> Hope you like it!
> Dave


Very cool! The boys will love it as well.


----------



## daralene

Joe P said:


> I remember in Seattle at our B&B we had a tree like that one and the Wisteria bloomed in May as well. I remember every May when the blossoms came we had a wine party with the blossoms with lovely small sandwiches. It was an annual party we had for the neighborhood. Everyone loved the blossoms they are not fragrant as I remember but so beautiful. We also had a tour of historical home tour every year at Christmas. I will try to take a picture of the B&B and put it on here if you like.
> 
> joe p


Oh yes please!! That would be so wonderful.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just posted a little egg cosy for brekkers with this weekend's _MotoGP_, the pattern is located at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-81302-1.html#1507297
> 
> Hope you like it!
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool! The boys will love it as well.
Click to expand...

Thanks, I'm hoping it'll amuse mine too!

Dave


----------



## daralene

NanaCaren said:


> The new arrivals. They are a few hours old.


Oh! And are they adorable....I was just talking with my 6 yr. old granddaughter today about how I got to help on the farm and hold baby pigs and here I am on the Tea Party with a picture of the most adorable pigs. I can hear my granddaughter now saying, awwwww, they're so cute.

I've been busy today blowing bubbles and hubby took gd and myself out to lunch. He got so many hugs and kisses. Sure made him proud.


----------



## NanaCaren

siouxann said:


> AAAWWWWWWWWW! How cute!


Thank you! I love them when they are so tiny.


----------



## daralene

Marianne818 said:


> Thought I would share an interesting "tree" that grows in our area, it's the only one I know of though...


Wisteria is my favorite flower. I fell in love with it in France with it growing on so many of the homes. I love, love, love this photo and tree. Amazing.


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> The new arrivals. They are a few hours old.
> 
> 
> 
> Fab!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

These were a surprise this morning, I wasn't expecting them until the week end. Glad it's done though.


----------



## pammie1234

I like honey, but when it comes to bees, I am allergic. I would not want to subject myself to the dangers of many bees!

I haven't checked into the assignment for tomorrow, but I will. It may be me sitting on the couch, but I like to be involved, so I will do it! 

DD came home from work and is feeling sad. She said that it was hard losing her BF and her job! No #@&*! Bless her heart. No amount of sympathy will help getting through it all. Only time! So at 5:00 pm, she is off to bed. Nothing heals faster than sleep.

I haven't knitted all day! I guess I'm still recovering from my lack of sleep. Maybe tonight.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Bulldog said:


> NanaCaren...the pink blossoms on that tree are just beautiful.
> 
> Marianne...the wisteria tree is juat gorgeous
> 
> I also have a hydrangea panted in the yard and was wondering what typw of acid you put in the soil for the color.
> 
> I never knew how to cook an artichoke. Now I may buy one and try it. I think you break the petals of and put it in your mouth and pull it through your teet to get the filling out. Right? (I dip it in butter first, Right?
> 
> I have always been directionally challenged. Getting older, I have noticed that I transpose numbers.
> 
> Getting reeady to start my first sock. Not sure if I will use two 9" circs or the DPNs. What length DPNs
> 
> Joe, you never have to apologize for anything you write. I always find it interesting. What a loving father you were to put your children first in your life.
> 
> 5mmdpns...Don't you just love and admire Debbie Macomber. She overcame a lot of obstacles (and still does with the death of her son) and is one of the most known and loved authors of our day.


I love to knit socks and personally the choice for me are 7" dpns. I learned to knit using dpns and had never knit a stitch until Mom had cast on stitches for a sock when I was 10 and handed the works to me. Of course it was a bit of a juggle in that Mom knit English throw and she was teaching me the Norwegian continental method. Which ever way you decide, then stick with it until you have learned it inside out and backwards. It is not any easier no matter which needles you use.
Here are video tutorials for learning to knit socks using one nine inch circular. 




Here are video tutorials for knitting socks and this can be adapted for any style of sock knitting. http://www.knitpicks.com/tutorials/Kelleys_Sock_Class__L10040501.html

I love the stories that Debbie Macomber tells in her novels. They are so heartwarming and tells the story of various people who are bound together via the knitting world and they overcome such obstacles in life. 

Do you have a sock pattern? and yarn? If not, here is a simple straight forward sock pattern that uses sock yarn #2 weight.
http://www.knittingonthenet.com/patterns/socksbasic.htm

The sock knitting instruction videos do not provide a pattern, only the "how to knit a sock" instructions.


----------



## daralene

KateB said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have done many things in my life. I changed my occupation twice once for each child that came along. My Son who is extremely dyslexic changed my career to meet his needs and I went to another Graduate School and became after 22 hours of study a Slingerland Adaptation of the Orton-Gillingham instructor. He is now successful in his manual labor job in a stove factory and seems very happy with his two children and reads very well and speaks in AA meetings all over Washington State. My daughter later became very involved with the drug ways of some school cultures and I had to quit my career of then hair dressing and start teachiing again in a ghetto in Seattle and raise her with the help of a dry out clinic, survival training and AA meetings galore. She is now well educated and has 3 children and is a nurse in Idaho. I am grateful how their needs changed me for the better.
> 
> After they were raised I bought a beautiful home in the historic district in Seattle and turned it into a B&B after inn setting a B&B on the Big Island of Hawaii for two summers and two Christmas breaks from teaching. I continued to teach and started the B&B and ran it with my teaching for 6 years and taught the classes in setting up B&B's with the University of Washington's extension schools. I was successful but retired from teaching and sold the B&B which as you said was meeting wonderful people and working day and night cleaning after and cooking etc. I loved it. I retired to Texas and began to teach again and retired again. I am now in a little cottage back from the lake and have a quiet and peaceful life. I love this forum and all the people in it. Dave has taught me a great deal as well as all of you. I hope that sort of brings you up to date about me. Maybe you did not want this much.I hope I have not bored you with all of this.
> 
> joe p
> 
> _________________________
> 
> Hearing about others' lives is seldom boring Joe, especially when they are as varied and interesting as yours! Bring it on.
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto for that. Thanks for sharing Joe P and congratulations on having two wonderful grown children who survived those tumultuous years. And might I add, that you survived them too is quite a feat.
> 
> Wow, two B&B's and teaching. Now that is some busy schedule. Sounds like two very beautiful settings too, Seattle and Hawaii
Click to expand...


----------



## daralene

pammie1234 said:


> I like honey, but when it comes to bees, I am allergic. I would not want to subject myself to the dangers of many bees!
> 
> I haven't checked into the assignment for tomorrow, but I will. It may be me sitting on the couch, but I like to be involved, so I will do it!
> 
> DD came home from work and is feeling sad. She said that it was hard losing her BF and her job! No #@&*! Bless her heart. No amount of sympathy will help getting through it all. Only time! So at 5:00 pm, she is off to bed. Nothing heals faster than sleep.
> 
> I haven't knitted all day! I guess I'm still recovering from my lack of sleep. Maybe tonight.


Losing BF and job in same week. You are so right in your words above. This will not be an easy time but I'm sure with you there to listen and accept her feelings as you do, she will do well, given time.


----------



## daralene

NanaCaren said:


> This is her second setting of eggs this year. I have a picture of her sitting on the first bunch, only there were no leaves or blossoms on the tree.


What a wonderful photo and the bird seems to have a glow the way the sun is coming through the flowers. Looks a little like Heaven to me.


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just posted a little egg cosy for brekkers with this weekend's _MotoGP_, the pattern is located at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-81302-1.html#1507297
> 
> Hope you like it!
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool! The boys will love it as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I'm hoping it'll amuse mine too!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I am pretty sure they will.


----------



## NanaCaren

daralene said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is her second setting of eggs this year. I have a picture of her sitting on the first bunch, only there were no leaves or blossoms on the tree.
> 
> 
> 
> What a wonderful photo and the bird seems to have a glow the way the sun is coming through the flowers. Looks a little like Heaven to me.
Click to expand...

I know why the bird chose this tree, it is so peaceful when you sit underneath it.


----------



## Joe P

daralene said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember in Seattle at our B&B we had a tree like that one and the Wisteria bloomed in May as well. I remember every May when the blossoms came we had a wine party with the blossoms with lovely small sandwiches. It was an annual party we had for the neighborhood. Everyone loved the blossoms they are not fragrant as I remember but so beautiful. We also had a tour of historical home tour every year at Christmas. I will try to take a picture of the B&B and put it on here if you like.
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes please!! That would be so wonderful.
Click to expand...


----------



## Joe P

This is what they call An Asian Victorian in Seattle. It was built in 1905. I loved this and worked very hard to make it successful in 6 years. The day we hired a professional photographer we spent the whole morning taking photos. I only have a few other photos in the trunks somewhere. I hope you like it, "Bellevue Place B&B" in seattle, washington on capitol hill in the restored home division( historical). Other countries with older homes would laugh but remember Seattle was not founded only in the 1800's. 

joe p


----------



## NanaCaren

Joe P said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember in Seattle at our B&B we had a tree like that one and the Wisteria bloomed in May as well. I remember every May when the blossoms came we had a wine party with the blossoms with lovely small sandwiches. It was an annual party we had for the neighborhood. Everyone loved the blossoms they are not fragrant as I remember but so beautiful. We also had a tour of historical home tour every year at Christmas. I will try to take a picture of the B&B and put it on here if you like.
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes please!! That would be so wonderful.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

What a beautiful picture, thanks for posting it.


----------



## Lurker 2

Joe P said:


> This is what they call An Asian Victorian in Seattle. It was built in 1905. I loved this and worked very hard to make it successful in 6 years. The day we hired a professional photographer we spent the whole morning taking photos. I only have a few other photos in the trunks somewhere. I hope you like it, "Bellevue Place B&B" in seattle, washington on capitol hill in the restored home division( historical). Other countries with older homes would laugh but remember Seattle was not founded only in the 1800's.
> 
> joe p


Dear Joe, to us in NZ that is pretty ancient, our earliest surviving European houses don't go back much more than 1850, and as Maori, wisely built from wood and flax, and the local bulrush, mostly the houses self destruct after a number of years. 
BTW, your 'old' house looks absolutely lovely! Be interested to see your other houses, if it is not too difficult.
Also I find with baking, particularly when the receipt comes from another country or culture, that it is always a bit hit and miss until I find what works for us. Like not being able to get Bramley apples in the US or out here.


----------



## budasha

Beautiful house, Joe.


----------



## Sorlenna

It reminds me of the few antebellum houses back in my home county--lovely place and how wonderful it must have been to live there! Give me a wide front porch any day!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Joe, your B&B looks absolutely quaint and delightful. Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## flockie

FireballDave said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Katherine Hepburn is on my list of most admired people... not only her acting talent, but her indominable style and outlook on life..... There has been a little e-mail going around where you answer questions about yourself and then add up the scores to see what actress you are most like..... I was either Grace Kelly or Kate - depending on which way I answered on of the questions.... I felt like I was in pretty good company with either one....
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent company indeed, I get likened to to Alan Rickman, on a bad day!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Dave

Alan Rickman is one of my favorite actors. He seems to become the character he portrays.

Dreamweaver

Katherine Hepburn and Grace Kelly were both very beautiful women. I have a large collection of Katherine Hepburn movies.

Flockie


----------



## wannabear

How about The African Queen? I haven't seen that one in a long time.


----------



## Lurker 2

wannabear said:


> How about The African Queen? I haven't seen that one in a long time.


One of my favourites! last saw it about two years ago.


----------



## flockie

FireballDave said:


> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe, We all do make many changes in our lives and many of those are for our children... You were certainly given a huge challenge. Dyslexia can be so frustrating for all. Addictions are the devil's own and can destroy the fabric of the person and the family.... I'm so glad to hear that both of your children came out on the other side....
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree, as a dyslexic, I've often wondered why they let somebody who doesn't suffer from it come up the word!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never been diagnosed as dyslexic..... but I am left-handed and definitely have to have a "pattern' to life.... DH and I have both noticed how many lefties suffer some degree of dyslexia and/or reading problems.... (He, I and both girls are lefties - but I'm the only one that seems to have directional and other issues.... We are all extremely creative as well.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't bother with nice non-tendentious diagnoses of such problems when I was struggling to read, they simply declared me to be _Educationally Sub-Normal!_
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dave, what a horrible thing to say. My youngest DS was diagnosed when he was young, and I was told he wouldn't be up to going to University, well he has proved them wrong and has just finished his first year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please give him my congratulations, I know how hard he must have worked at the coping strategies to work around the problem.
> 
> In the 1960s they didn't mince their words when declaring children stupid. I treasure the letter containing the education authority's classification of me, it's a handy prop when dealing with difficult educationalists, it was so helpful of them to supply me with such wonderful ammunition.
> 
> It turns out, one of the key factors with my problem is _Auditory Processing Disorder_, at the time phonetics was the only method my local authority used to teach reading, my lack of progress was therefore hardly surprising. I still find it difficult to read or write when there is a lot of background noise, air conditioning and other sounds in the lower register cause me most problems, I literally cannot hear myself think; my kitchen has the least-used extractor fan on the planet, I can't even manage the back of a cereal packet if that thing is running!
> 
> It really is a very peculiar condition with so many variations.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Dave, 
My 2 year old nephew was recently diagnosed with _Sensory Processing Disorder_. At first the doctor said it was autism, however, he responds to nearly everyone in the family. It was during a home visit by a therapist who saw how he reacts when he can't do simple things. Example, put together a puzzle with only 4 large pieces that show a picture of the piece that should be placed in that spot. He throws himself to the floor and bangs his head. Now he has therapy twice a week, plus he and his mom (my niece) are learning American Sign Language because he has difficulty with speech. Otherwise, he is such a good natured, happy toddler.

Flockie


----------



## Joe P

What lovely comments about my B&B in Seattle. Thank you. It was not a mansion by any means but it had an arabesque window in the center up between the 2 nd floor windows between the "Balcony" room and the "Turret" room which faced the front. During the Christmas holidays we decorated the lower and upper floors with victorian angels from the Metropolitan Museum of Art in N. Y. city that we purchased and had 30 or 40 2 to 3 ft Poinsettias flown in from Hawaii. I know that all sounds so expensive but we had worked in Hawaii and had friends who sent the unique things to us and the the angels were from an outlet from Denver that was going out of business. We bought all that and picked all the cedar boughs and ivy and holly and dipped everything in "holly Dip" which I have not been able to find since. It was kind of candle wax that coated the sprigs and they did not dry out. strange. Everybody put slippers over their shoes when they entered to tour the home on the tour and we served hot cider and English biscuits (cookies) in the solarium on the exit. It was a success every year as we had thousands go through on Saturdays before the holidays. Today I wonder how we had the energy to do all that but guess what kids I was younger. he he. 

joe p


----------



## flockie

myfanwy said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about The African Queen? I haven't seen that one in a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favourites! last saw it about two years ago.
Click to expand...

That is one I never saw all the way through. I have to put it on my list of must see movies.


----------



## mjs

flockie said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about The African Queen? I haven't seen that one in a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favourites! last saw it about two years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is one I never saw all the way through. I have to put it on my list of must see movies.
Click to expand...

Yes, it has a wonderful ending. I just saw that someone is doing something to preserve the boat.


----------



## siouxann

In The African Queen, when humphrey Bogart goes into the water and comes up with all those leeches on him, I almost got physically sick, and couldn't finish watching the movie. I liked Hepburn in Bringing Up Baby. It is a fluffy little movie, but one of my faves. Of course, having Cary Grant in it didn't hurt, either!


----------



## jmai5421

Joe, i love your B&B. Such a neat mansion. I can see why it was a success. Just beautiful.


----------



## Joe P

you mention "mansion" it is not but to me it was such a beautiful place to be in. I loved this home so very much and hated to leave it. there were other B&B's with 5 times the size but this one had a unique quality I think. thank you for your comments. Pardon me for the correction. he he.

joe p



jmai5421 said:


> Joe, i love your B&B. Such a neat mansion. I can see why it was a success. Just beautiful.


----------



## Joe P

Katharine Hepburn said everyone in the cast and crew all got dysentary (sp) except Bogart and John Ford the director as they drank to excess. She thought the liquor killed the germs. he he.

joe p.

(


siouxann said:


> In The African Queen, when humphrey Bogart goes into the water and comes up with all those leeches on him, I almost got physically sick, and couldn't finish watching the movie. I liked Hepburn in Bringing Up Baby. It is a fluffy little movie, but one of my faves. Of course, havidirng Cary Grant in it didn't hurt, either!


----------



## Ezenby

Pontuf said:


> Happy Mother's Day!!!
> I shot this picture from the second floor of our home. The mountain is Pinnacle Peak and it is a famous mountain in North Scottsdale Arizona. It's a very popular mountain to hike. I shot this on a cloudy misty day. I call it "The Isle of Pinnacle Peak" because it looked like a deserted island.
> FYI I'm very excited about the Advocaat recipes. You see I make hundreds of French Macarons every week and I need lots of egg whites. I have all these egg yolks left over and so not to waste them I make lemon curd and creme brulee. I can't wait to make Advocaat! And if any of you have more recipes that include lots of egg yolks please send them my way.


thanks for the picture. Reminds me of when we wintered in Arizona....down by Sierra Vista. So striking to see these floating islands.


----------



## Ezenby

wouldnt you know it....the little odd one picked the middle. Knows where the warm comfy spot is. Cute



NanaCaren said:


> The new arrivals. They are a few hours old.


----------



## FireballDave

Joe P said:


> This is what they call An Asian Victorian in Seattle. It was built in 1905. I loved this and worked very hard to make it successful in 6 years. The day we hired a professional photographer we spent the whole morning taking photos. I only have a few other photos in the trunks somewhere. I hope you like it, "Bellevue Place B&B" in seattle, washington on capitol hill in the restored home division( historical). Other countries with older homes would laugh but remember Seattle was not founded only in the 1800's.
> 
> joe p


Cool building Joe, I like places with a little character to them. i love it when builders rifle history books and slap on the styles, it's so much fun decoding them, it gives me something to ponder over brekkers!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

flockie said:


> Dave,
> My 2 year old nephew was recently diagnosed with _Sensory Processing Disorder_. At first the doctor said it was autism, however, he responds to nearly everyone in the family. It was during a home visit by a therapist who saw how he reacts when he can't do simple things. Example, put together a puzzle with only 4 large pieces that show a picture of the piece that should be placed in that spot. He throws himself to the floor and bangs his head. Now he has therapy twice a week, plus he and his mom (my niece) are learning American Sign Language because he has difficulty with speech. Otherwise, he is such a good natured, happy toddler.
> 
> Flockie


I'm glad they're working on strategies early, it will give him a chance to settle. For some reason _Sensory Processing Disorder_ affects males more than females current thinking is that it's genetic.

I personally think it's probably a combination of factors, in my case it's a problem isolating individual sounds and filtering out background noises, they are a major distraction. I grew up in a household where silence was rigidly imposed and have very acute hearing as a result, the hum of our modern age is nearly as irritating as the birds that seem compelled to tell me the sun is about to come over the horizon.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

siouxann said:


> In The African Queen, when humphrey Bogart goes into the water and comes up with all those leeches on him, I almost got physically sick, and couldn't finish watching the movie. I liked Hepburn in Bringing Up Baby. It is a fluffy little movie, but one of my faves. Of course, having Cary Grant in it didn't hurt, either!


_Bringing Up Baby_ is a gem, I have a copy in my library, I think I'll put it on this weekend's play-list for the boys. Katharine Hepburn was brilliant, a great actress and a truly modern woman.

Dave


----------



## darowil

The B&B sure looks good- and the photo style suits the house as well.


----------



## iamsam

joe - what street on capitol hill was your b&b? i lived there from '84 to '94. there are some lovely homes on capitol hill - were you there then?

sam


----------



## daralene

Joe P said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember in Seattle at our B&B we had a tree like that one and the Wisteria bloomed in May as well. I remember every May when the blossoms came we had a wine party with the blossoms with lovely small sandwiches. It was an annual party we had for the neighborhood. Everyone loved the blossoms they are not fragrant as I remember but so beautiful. We also had a tour of historical home tour every year at Christmas. I will try to take a picture of the B&B and put it on here if you like.
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes please!! That would be so wonderful.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

This is what they call An Asian Victorian in Seattle. It was built in 1905. I loved this and worked very hard to make it successful in 6 years. The day we hired a professional photographer we spent the whole morning taking photos. I only have a few other photos in the trunks somewhere. I hope you like it, "Bellevue Place B&B" in seattle, washington on capitol hill in the restored home division( historical). Other countries with older homes would laugh but remember Seattle was not founded only in the 1800's.
joe p
______________________________
Oh my is that ever gorgeous. I'll bet you are so glad you still have some photos. Sounds like going back in time thinking of the wisteria, wine party and sandwiches. Thanks for the journey of seeing your absolutely gorgeous B&B. Now wouldn't that be something if you and Sam lived there at the same time. Sure wish we could have all been there for your wine and sandwiches Joe 
Daralene


----------



## FireballDave

_ADay_ has started and it's started raining again, I might have to take a photo of an umbrella to represent life in England!

http://www.aday.org/

Dave


----------



## daralene

FireballDave said:


> _ADay_ has started and it's started raining again, I might have to take a photo of an umbrella to represent life in England!
> 
> http://www.aday.org/
> 
> Dave


I can just picture you with umbrella overhead and camera ready in hand. Dave I just had to let you know that when you overcome all the difficulties with perception that you have, you develop so much character, as is evidenced here at our Tea Party. You experience life through sounds and distractions that most can't imagine, but I must say that it takes every-day courage and strength of character to do what you do. In spite of what others said in your childhood, you became a fabulous person, so if I wore a hat, Hats off to you!!! And I do occasionally wear a hat! I hope you take a moment to realize how special you are to go beyond what is expected of us and cope with life with added distractions and difficulty. I have a brother who has brain problems and to me he is my hero. He recently said to all his siblings, 6 of us, that none of us knew what he was going through, as he came out of the effects of anesthesia and suffered through 2 months in ICU. He was so right. We all wanted to understand, but we couldn't. Even if we haven't walked in your shoes, we can't help but admire your outgoing and giving spirit. Now in a lighter note, I hope you post some of your special photos for Tues. for us at the Tea Party. Thanks for hanging in there in spite of those who couldn't understand.


----------



## FireballDave

daralene said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> _ADay_ has started and it's started raining again, I might have to take a photo of an umbrella to represent life in England!
> 
> http://www.aday.org/
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I can just picture you with umbrella overhead and camera ready in hand. Dave I just had to let you know that when you overcome all the difficulties with perception that you have, you develop so much character, as is evidenced here at our Tea Party. You experience life through sounds and distractions that most can't imagine, but I must say that it takes every-day courage and strength of character to do what you do. In spite of what others said in your childhood, you became a fabulous person, so if I wore a hat, Hats off to you!!! And I do occasionally wear a hat! I hope you take a moment to realize how special you are to go beyond what is expected of us and cope with life with added distractions and difficulty. I have a brother who has brain problems and to me he is my hero. He recently said to all his siblings, 6 of us, that none of us knew what he was going through, as he came out of the effects of anesthesia and suffered through 2 months in ICU. He was so right. We all wanted to understand, but we couldn't. Even if we haven't walked in your shoes, we can't help but admire your outgoing and giving spirit. Now in a lighter note, I hope you post some of your special photos for Tues. for us at the Tea Party. Thanks for hanging in there in spite of those who couldn't understand.
Click to expand...

Stop it! I'm really nothing special, I just got lucky with a powerful memory which enables me to go around problems rather than having to overcome them. I also learned some nifty dodges from people far cleverer than I could ever hope to be. For many years people were convinced I loved typography because I had decorative fonts pasted up around the place, they never guessed it's so I can check my esses are the right way round!

I honestly don't get it, I just churn out the obvious; I don't want to sound ungrateful, it's nice that people like some of the things I do, but it's just a bit of fun. One critic likened my ability to, "the soulless mechanical production of ice-cold froth on cheap beer", that about sums it up!

On a depressing note, the weather really is dull grey and overcast, I'm going to have a tough time coming up with anything frothy and cheerful to-day!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> _ADay_ has started and it's started raining again, I might have to take a photo of an umbrella to represent life in England!
> 
> http://www.aday.org/
> 
> Dave


With any luck the sun will peek through for a few minutes for you.

It is overcast here with plenty of rain clouds in the sky. No rain as of yet.


----------



## Joe P

Yes, I was definitely there then. I am sure you knew where Broadway was and if you walked to the north end of it there was a little tavern on your right after Broadway Beauty School where I went and taught there a bit. I forget the name of that tavern but you turn left go down past a "Georgian" apt. patio complex that I lived in before the B&B. I worked in the salon there "House of Edward" and lived above. There was a glass blowing shop there too. Go down to Bellevue Place and we were right on the edge of the "historic district" and I walked to St. Mark's Cathedral where I was the chairman of the communion ladies and men for all the services.

Those years from 1981 to 1996 were wonderful times for me and I am so sorry we never met. But, I have to admit your picture has haunted me because I feel I have seen you somewhere in my life. Isn't that great? Sorry we never met though.

joe p.



thewren said:


> joe - what street on capitol hill was your b&b? i lived there from '84 to '94. there are some lovely homes on capitol hill - were you there then?
> 
> sam


----------



## Joe P

You are such a thoughtful person I admire youuuuuuuuuuu and don't you forget it.

joe p.



daralene said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> _ADay_ has started and it's started raining again, I might have to take a photo of an umbrella to represent life in England!
> 
> http://www.aday.org/
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I can just picture you with umbrella overhead and camera ready in hand. Dave I just had to let you know that when you overcome all the difficulties with perception that you have, you develop so much character, as is evidenced here at our Tea Party. You experience life through sounds and distractions that most can't imagine, but I must say that it takes every-day courage and strength of character to do what you do. In spite of what others said in your childhood, you became a fabulous person, so if I wore a hat, Hats off to you!!! And I do occasionally wear a hat! I hope you take a moment to realize how special you are to go beyond what is expected of us and cope with life with added distractions and difficulty. I have a brother who has brain problems and to me he is my hero. He recently said to all his siblings, 6 of us, that none of us knew what he was going through, as he came out of the effects of anesthesia and suffered through 2 months in ICU. He was so right. We all wanted to understand, but we couldn't. Even if we haven't walked in your shoes, we can't help but admire your outgoing and giving spirit. Now in a lighter note, I hope you post some of your special photos for Tues. for us at the Tea Party. Thanks for hanging in there in spite of those who couldn't understand.
Click to expand...


----------



## Joe P

On a serious note, please all have a thought, a prayer or just compassion sent my way as I have a periodontist hygienist appt today and next Tuesday as well. Virginia goes down so deep I have to have gas, novocaine and Cher singing as loud as I can turn her up on my cd player. ish and that is just before noon today. I will then go to one of our new grocery stores in New Braunfels to shop as a treat for myself. 

joe p. Oh, good luck on the pictures you might take today all of you. Thanks to all of you about your lovely comments about my old B&B, we sold it to a dr. and he turned it back to a private home and his young family are still living there today I believe.


----------



## Tessadele

Hurrah! I've made it to the end of the posts at last. It takes so long I have to keep putting it aside, then when I come back there are more pages.
We've just come back from a few days in Devon. It rained the whole time we were there, only decent day was as we were traveling home, it's been raining here ever since. At least the area we were in has come out of drought conditions now,I'm sure they're pleased but wish they could have just waited till we had finished our hols. I've not watched so much TV & played cards for years. It is still a most beautiful part of the country, rain or not, with pretty wild flowers and green hills & trees, lots of cows & sheep with their babies. We couldn't say we didn't enjoy it really, but it would have been nice to put our heads outside without getting soaked. I had to buy a hat to keep my rain hood back from my eyes so that I could see where I was going.

Sorry, I'll stop whingeing now. I do enjoy the TP and feel for you all in your joys & sorrows, I just can't remember all the people I intend to to reply to by the time I get to the end, a sign I believe of oncoming old age? I'm sure you understand that. Lol.

Dave are you coming to Portsmouth at the end of the month to take some pictures of the naked cyclists? If you are, I might get my tyres pumped up!! {just joking}. 

Tessa.


----------



## jknappva

quote]

Cool building Joe, I like places with a little character to them. i love it when builders rifle history books and slap on the styles, it's so much fun decoding them, it gives me something to ponder over brekkers!

Dave[/quote]

Dave, since you like places with character, I thought you might be interested in this house. It was built about 1846. Unfortunately, it had been neglected and had really deteriorated. It was dismantled in the last year and they're hoping someone will buy it and rebuild it in a different location.
It's about 15 or so miles from where I live in Isle of Wight County here in Va.
JuneK


----------



## mjs

Joe P said:


> On a serious note, please all have a thought, a prayer or just compassion sent my way as I have a periodontist hygienist appt today and next Tuesday as well. Virginia goes down so deep I have to have gas, novocaine and Cher singing as loud as I can turn her up on my cd player. ish and that is just before noon today. I will then go to one of our new grocery stores in New Braunfels to shop as a treat for myself.
> 
> joe p. Oh, good luck on the pictures you might take today all of you. Thanks to all of you about your lovely comments about my old B&B, we sold it to a dr. and he turned it back to a private home and his young family are still living there today I believe.


Susan Wittig Albert has a mystery series set in a fictional place near New Braunfels.


----------



## mjs

jknappva said:


> quote]
> 
> Cool building Joe, I like places with a little character to them. i love it when builders rifle history books and slap on the styles, it's so much fun decoding them, it gives me something to ponder over brekkers!
> 
> Dave


Dave, since you like places with character, I thought you might be interested in this house. It was built about 1846. Unfortunately, it had been neglected and had really deteriorated. It was dismantled in the last year and they're hoping someone will buy it and rebuild it in a different location.
It's about 15 or so miles from where I live in Isle of Wight County here in Va.
JuneK[/quote]

What an incredible number of gables, dormers, or whatever. Wonder what that looks like from inside.


----------



## daralene

FireballDave said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> _ADay_ has started and it's started raining again, I might have to take a photo of an umbrella to represent life in England!
> 
> http://www.aday.org/
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I can just picture you with umbrella overhead and camera ready in hand. Dave I just had to let you know that when you overcome all the difficulties with perception that you have, you develop so much character, as is evidenced here at our Tea Party. You experience life through sounds and distractions that most can't imagine, but I must say that it takes every-day courage and strength of character to do what you do. In spite of what others said in your childhood, you became a fabulous person, so if I wore a hat, Hats off to you!!! And I do occasionally wear a hat! I hope you take a moment to realize how special you are to go beyond what is expected of us and cope with life with added distractions and difficulty. I have a brother who has brain problems and to me he is my hero. He recently said to all his siblings, 6 of us, that none of us knew what he was going through, as he came out of the effects of anesthesia and suffered through 2 months in ICU. He was so right. We all wanted to understand, but we couldn't. Even if we haven't walked in your shoes, we can't help but admire your outgoing and giving spirit. Now in a lighter note, I hope you post some of your special photos for Tues. for us at the Tea Party. Thanks for hanging in there in spite of those who couldn't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop it! I'm really nothing special, I just got lucky with a powerful memory which enables me to go around problems rather than having to overcome them. I also learned some nifty dodges from people far cleverer than I could ever hope to be. For many years people were convinced I loved typography because I had decorative fonts pasted up around the place, they never guessed it's so I can check my esses are the right way round!
> 
> I honestly don't get it, I just churn out the obvious; I don't want to sound ungrateful, it's nice that people like some of the things I do, but it's just a bit of fun. One critic likened my ability to, "the soulless mechanical production of ice-cold froth on cheap beer", that about sums it up!
> 
> On a depressing note, the weather really is dull grey and overcast, I'm going to have a tough time coming up with anything frothy and cheerful to-day!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

LOL.....from the sublime to ice-cold froth and on cheap beer to top it all off. Ok, enough praise for now. Love the story about the S's and the decorative fonts.

Sorry the day is dull grey and overcast. From what I've seen of your photography, you will get some great shots anyway. Have a great photo shoot Dave.


----------



## Joe P

excuse my ignorance who is that?



mjs said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> On a serious note, please all have a thought, a prayer or just compassion sent my way as I have a periodontist hygienist appt today and next Tuesday as well. Virginia goes down so deep I have to have gas, novocaine and Cher singing as loud as I can turn her up on my cd player. ish and that is just before noon today. I will then go to one of our new grocery stores in New Braunfels to shop as a treat for myself.
> 
> joe p. Oh, good luck on the pictures you might take today all of you. Thanks to all of you about your lovely comments about my old B&B, we sold it to a dr. and he turned it back to a private home and his young family are still living there today I believe.
> 
> 
> 
> Susan Wittig Albert has a mystery series set in a fictional place near New Braunfels.
Click to expand...


----------



## Joe P

Never mind I googled her and she is a tremendous prolific writer, I have never heard of her, I will start looking in the library for her works. I will think of that.

joe



mjs said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> On a serious note, please all have a thought, a prayer or just compassion sent my way as I have a periodontist hygienist appt today and next Tuesday as well. Virginia goes down so deep I have to have gas, novocaine and Cher singing as loud as I can turn her up on my cd player. ish and that is just before noon today. I will then go to one of our new grocery stores in New Braunfels to shop as a treat for myself.
> 
> joe p. Oh, good luck on the pictures you might take today all of you. Thanks to all of you about your lovely comments about my old B&B, we sold it to a dr. and he turned it back to a private home and his young family are still living there today I believe.
> 
> 
> 
> Susan Wittig Albert has a mystery series set in a fictional place near New Braunfels.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jacki

Thought I'd check out the aday, but apparently it is down due to the high traffic. Guess that doesn't surprise me, but I couldn't locate Dave's designation. I'll try later. Hey Joe, I'll think of you as I'm at the dentist at 10:30 this AM (MST). Great idea of shopping afterwards! Nothing like food to cheer me up.  Will try to post a picture of where I live, and maybe even me. I'm not very photogenic, so I might just send a pic of where I live up in the mountains of NM.


----------



## pammie1234

Good morning, everyone. I got up way too early. Right now I'm just trying to completely wake up! Last night I knitted some flowers to add to the pouch purse I knitted. The biggest one has disappeared! I have a feeling Oliver, the cat, found it and now it is his toy. I guess I'll knit another one because I'm sure if I find it, it will be pretty cat friendly and of no use. I'm giving it to my DM. She liked it, and just like a 2 year old, wanted it. I hope everyone has a good day.

Dave, thanks for the reminder about the pictures. Right now I have no idea what I'll do. My day is starting out pretty boring!


----------



## wannabear

mjs said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> 
> quote]
> 
> Cool building Joe, I like places with a little character to them. i love it when builders rifle history books and slap on the styles, it's so much fun decoding them, it gives me something to ponder over brekkers!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, since you like places with character, I thought you might be interested in this house. It was built about 1846. Unfortunately, it had been neglected and had really deteriorated. It was dismantled in the last year and they're hoping someone will buy it and rebuild it in a different location.
> It's about 15 or so miles from where I live in Isle of Wight County here in Va.
> JuneK
Click to expand...

What an incredible number of gables, dormers, or whatever. Wonder what that looks like from inside.[/quote]

That's the first thing I thought. Wish there were photos from inside. They look like they'd be on the same floor, and I've never seen them stacked that way.


----------



## Tessadele

Hi Joe, take a deep breath & think of England, that's what I always do.

Tessa


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sympathies to you Joe. I used to have this done to my teeth too. Now I refuse to have it done as it is way too painful. I am left unable to eat for about 10 days my mouth is so sore. My dentist understands and he gave me a couple of toothbrush type things to help me clean the gum lines around the teeth. This does help a lot.

The dentist is not my favorite place to visit and be at. In my mind I sort through my colored stashes of all my yarns and threads when I am sitting in the chair with my feet in the air and my head on the floor with my mouth open!LOL I need medication too to keep me out of a panic attack. I say it is better you than me going to the dentist!! BTW ever notice the number of dots in the ceiling tiles never change from one visit to another?


----------



## Jacki

Had to laugh at this one dpns! I too have noticed that, and even asked the dentist to change them! He just turns up the gas! Now he has even put posters on the ceiling so you notice them more than the tiles. LOL Thanks so much for this. I'll think of you and your stash while I'm there today. Hope Joe makes it through with as little trauma as possible!



5mmdpns said:


> Sympathies to you Joe. I used to have this done to my teeth too. Now I refuse to have it done as it is way too painful. I am left unable to eat for about 10 days my mouth is so sore. My dentist understands and he gave me a couple of toothbrush type things to help me clean the gum lines around the teeth. This does help a lot.
> 
> The dentist is not my favorite place to visit and be at. In my mind I sort through my colored stashes of all my yarns and threads when I am sitting in the chair with my feet in the air and my head on the floor with my mouth open!LOL I need medication too to keep me out of a panic attack. I say it is better you than me going to the dentist!! BTW ever notice the number of dots in the ceiling tiles never change from one visit to another?


----------



## Joe P

You are just wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy too funny, "feet in the air and head on the floor with your mouth open," I really started to laugh. Thanks you are helping me face the day and I have to have the lowers done next week. Yes, my mouth gets sore too.

joe p



5mmdpns said:


> Sympathies to you Joe. I used to have this done to my teeth too. Now I refuse to have it done as it is way too painful. I am left unable to eat for about 10 days my mouth is so sore. My dentist understands and he gave me a couple of toothbrush type things to help me clean the gum lines around the teeth. This does help a lot.
> 
> The dentist is not my favorite place to visit and be at. In my mind I sort through my colored stashes of all my yarns and threads when I am sitting in the chair with my feet in the air and my head on the floor with my mouth open!LOL I need medication too to keep me out of a panic attack. I say it is better you than me going to the dentist!! BTW ever notice the number of dots in the ceiling tiles never change from one visit to another?


----------



## Jacki

Hey Joe, does your dentist give you Peridex afterwards? Mine always sent me home with a bottle of that when I had to have that procedure. It helped soooo much! Anyway, I'm sure you will get through this provided you don't keep thinking of the description dpns gave us, you might laugh too much! I'm sure I'll snicker some while in "the position."



Joe P said:


> You are just wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy too funny, "feet in the air and head on the floor with your mouth open," I really started to laugh. Thanks you are helping me face the day and I have to have the lowers done next week. Yes, my mouth gets sore too.
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sympathies to you Joe. I used to have this done to my teeth too. Now I refuse to have it done as it is way too painful. I am left unable to eat for about 10 days my mouth is so sore. My dentist understands and he gave me a couple of toothbrush type things to help me clean the gum lines around the teeth. This does help a lot.
> 
> The dentist is not my favorite place to visit and be at. In my mind I sort through my colored stashes of all my yarns and threads when I am sitting in the chair with my feet in the air and my head on the floor with my mouth open!LOL I need medication too to keep me out of a panic attack. I say it is better you than me going to the dentist!! BTW ever notice the number of dots in the ceiling tiles never change from one visit to another?
Click to expand...


----------



## Joe P

hum, peridex, I will ask virginia to quiery that. Thanks, kid. joe p


----------



## jknappva

What an incredible number of gables, dormers, or whatever. Wonder what that looks like from inside.[/quote]

That's the first thing I thought. Wish there were photos from inside. They look like they'd be on the same floor, and I've never seen them stacked that way.[/quote]

I don't have any pictures of the dormer windows from the inside. They looked stacked because they're on consecutive floors. My sister did take a picture of the wedge shaped stairs where they make a turn. Can you imagine trying to navigate them with all those long skirts and petticoats!? LOL!
The second picture is of the oldest brick house in the U.S. It was built in 1665 by Arthur Allen, a wealthy planter. When Nathianel Bacon decided to have his little rebellion against the British governor and authority, his rebels captured this house and occupied it for a number of months. Since then it's been known as Bacon's Castle. The little village where I grew up was named after it...talk about old place names. It was owned from around 1880 until 1970 by cousins of my maternal grandmother. My grandparents lived there for about 40 yrs. Fond memories of that old house!
JuneK


----------



## Joe P

I am off to see the wizard... Oh Goddddddddddddd I will get through this, I will get through this, I will, I will and I will not run from this, I will be strong and put my Big Boy Pants on and face the music. he he. I will think of England, I will think of shopping and I will think Oh God I will listen to my Cherrrrrrrrrrr... I am better now and not such a sissy. joe p


----------



## jknappva

Joe P said:


> I am off to see the wizard... Oh Goddddddddddddd I will get through this, I will get through this, I will, I will and I will not run from this, I will be strong and put my Big Boy Pants on and face the music. he he. I will think of England, I will think of shopping and I will think Oh God I will listen to my Cherrrrrrrrrrr... I am better now and not such a sissy. joe p


Well, I'll be facing the dentist next week, Joe, so you have my sympathy. I have to take antibiotics before I go because of my 2 knee replacements. And that's just to have teeth cleaned. If I weren't afraid I'd lose all my teeth, I'd never go to the dentist at all!
JuneK


----------



## Poledra65

Be careful out there on the roads Joe, I hear thunder again. We've had a bit of rain this morning, but it sounds like we are going to get another good drenching anytime now. 
Love the pictures of the buildings, I love old buildings, thank you for sharing. 
Well, hope you all have a great day, I'm going to go get my sleeves finished since I've finished my morning tasks I wanted to get done.


----------



## NanaCaren

When I got home yesterday, The farm had gotten out. Too bad it hadn't of been today would have made a good picture for Aday.


----------



## jmai5421

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> _ADay_ has started and it's started raining again, I might have to take a photo of an umbrella to represent life in England!
> 
> http://www.aday.org/
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> With any luck the sun will peek through for a few minutes for you.
> 
> It is overcast here with plenty of rain clouds in the sky. No rain as of yet.
Click to expand...

Tried to post pictures of sunrise and "moonset" but apparently I did something wrong. I will try again.
I also have pictures of the birds by my deck railing. They are 3-4 feet away from me while I am knitting on the deck. They tend to ignore me unless I make a fast move to grab more yarn or get a drink. They always return.


----------



## jmai5421

jmai5421 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> _ADay_ has started and it's started raining again, I might have to take a photo of an umbrella to represent life in England!
> 
> http://www.aday.org/
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> With any luck the sun will peek through for a few minutes for you.
> 
> It is overcast here with plenty of rain clouds in the sky. No rain as of yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tried to post pictures of sunrise and "moonset" but apparently I did something wrong. I will try again.
> I also have pictures of the birds by my deck railing. They are 3-4 feet away from me while I am knitting on the deck. They tend to ignore me unless I make a fast move to grab more yarn or get a drink. They always return.
Click to expand...


----------



## Poledra65

lol, oh Lord, NanaCaren, hope they were fairly easy to round up. 
They look like they were having a great time. 
Jmai, love your sunrise and sunset, so pretty over the water.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Poledra65 said:


> lol, oh Lord, NanaCaren, hope they were fairly easy to round up.
> They look like they were having a great time.
> Jmai, love your sunrise and sunset, so pretty over the water.


They wanted to pull a Hobo on you!!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns

jmai5421 said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> _ADay_ has started and it's started raining again, I might have to take a photo of an umbrella to represent life in England!
> 
> http://www.aday.org/
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> With any luck the sun will peek through for a few minutes for you.
> 
> It is overcast here with plenty of rain clouds in the sky. No rain as of yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tried to post pictures of sunrise and "moonset" but apparently I did something wrong. I will try again.
> I also have pictures of the birds by my deck railing. They are 3-4 feet away from me while I am knitting on the deck. They tend to ignore me unless I make a fast move to grab more yarn or get a drink. They always return.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Beautiful pics!!! love the purple hues!!


----------



## 5mmdpns

:roll: double post, ooops


----------



## NanaCaren

jmai5421 said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> _ADay_ has started and it's started raining again, I might have to take a photo of an umbrella to represent life in England!
> 
> http://www.aday.org/
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> With any luck the sun will peek through for a few minutes for you.
> 
> It is overcast here with plenty of rain clouds in the sky. No rain as of yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tried to post pictures of sunrise and "moonset" but apparently I did something wrong. I will try again.
> I also have pictures of the birds by my deck railing. They are 3-4 feet away from me while I am knitting on the deck. They tend to ignore me unless I make a fast move to grab more yarn or get a drink. They always return.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Love the pictures, looks so peaceful there.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> lol, oh Lord, NanaCaren, hope they were fairly easy to round up.
> They look like they were having a great time.
> Jmai, love your sunrise and sunset, so pretty over the water.


They are very easy to put back into their pasture. Most of the time they will follow me, on occasion I have to call the teens for help.


----------



## NanaCaren

5mmdpns said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol, oh Lord, NanaCaren, hope they were fairly easy to round up.
> They look like they were having a great time.
> Jmai, love your sunrise and sunset, so pretty over the water.
> 
> 
> 
> They wanted to pull a Hobo on you!!!!
Click to expand...

They do this if they think I haven't been paying enough attention to them. They are worse than the grandsons.


----------



## 5mmdpns

NanaCaren said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol, oh Lord, NanaCaren, hope they were fairly easy to round up.
> They look like they were having a great time.
> Jmai, love your sunrise and sunset, so pretty over the water.
> 
> 
> 
> They wanted to pull a Hobo on you!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They do this if they think I haven't been paying enough attention to them. They are worse than the grandsons.
Click to expand...

haha, you must take your knitting out to the pasture and knit among them!!! :lol:


----------



## Joe P

O'k boys and girls I am back from the hygenist and you know the dentist or I should say the periodontist has a new novocaine that is faster acting and I did not feel anything. I had 6 shots only 2 viles and only did the top. I am so much happier on this visit. Let's hope next week for the bottom is just as good or better. talk at you later, I love the pictures

. beautiful.


----------



## mjs

Joe P said:


> excuse my ignorance who is that?
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> On a serious note, please all have a thought, a prayer or just compassion sent my way as I have a periodontist hygienist appt today and next Tuesday as well. Virginia goes down so deep I have to have gas, novocaine and Cher singing as loud as I can turn her up on my cd player. ish and that is just before noon today. I will then go to one of our new grocery stores in New Braunfels to shop as a treat for myself.
> 
> joe p. Oh, good luck on the pictures you might take today all of you. Thanks to all of you about your lovely comments about my old B&B, we sold it to a dr. and he turned it back to a private home and his young family are still living there today I believe.
> 
> 
> 
> Susan Wittig Albert has a mystery series set in a fictional place near New Braunfels.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

A writer of mysteries.


----------



## mjs

Joe P said:


> Never mind I googled her and she is a tremendous prolific writer, I have never heard of her, I will start looking in the library for her works. I will think of that.
> 
> joe
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> On a serious note, please all have a thought, a prayer or just compassion sent my way as I have a periodontist hygienist appt today and next Tuesday as well. Virginia goes down so deep I have to have gas, novocaine and Cher singing as loud as I can turn her up on my cd player. ish and that is just before noon today. I will then go to one of our new grocery stores in New Braunfels to shop as a treat for myself.
> 
> joe p. Oh, good luck on the pictures you might take today all of you. Thanks to all of you about your lovely comments about my old B&B, we sold it to a dr. and he turned it back to a private home and his young family are still living there today I believe.
> 
> 
> 
> Susan Wittig Albert has a mystery series set in a fictional place near New Braunfels.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I don't think they are wonderful, but they are reasonably good reads. I love her series on Beatrix Potter, but of course that has nothing to do with TX.


----------



## mjs

wannabear said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> 
> quote]
> 
> Cool building Joe, I like places with a little character to them. i love it when builders rifle history books and slap on the styles, it's so much fun decoding them, it gives me something to ponder over brekkers!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, since you like places with character, I thought you might be interested in this house. It was built about 1846. Unfortunately, it had been neglected and had really deteriorated. It was dismantled in the last year and they're hoping someone will buy it and rebuild it in a different location.
> It's about 15 or so miles from where I live in Isle of Wight County here in Va.
> JuneK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What an incredible number of gables, dormers, or whatever. Wonder what that looks like from inside.
Click to expand...

That's the first thing I thought. Wish there were photos from inside. They look like they'd be on the same floor, and I've never seen them stacked that way.[/quote]

Exactly.


----------



## jmai5421

NanaCaren said:


> When I got home yesterday, The farm had gotten out. Too bad it hadn't of been today would have made a good picture for Aday.


Wow! Hope they all got back in ok.
I do remember my SIL calling the high school to send her boys home during the middle of the day. Apparently their(the boy's) cows got out. They were raising them for 4H and then sell for beef. They were really big. It was in the winter and they walked up the deck and on to the pool(which was ice) and were staring at her in the kitchen through the sliding doors. Telling it, it was funny but I am sure pretty scary at the time. They probably just followed each other.


----------



## Sorlenna

I used to have to chase the neighbor's cows out of our garden (broom, usually!). Oh, I would get so mad at them--the beasts would decide to cross the fence and so they'd just walk right through it. 

Joe, glad to hear it went more smoothly this time! Yeah!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Joe P said:


> O'k boys and girls I am back from the hygenist and you know the dentist or I should say the periodontist has a new novocaine that is faster acting and I did not feel anything. I had 6 shots only 2 viles and only did the top. I am so much happier on this visit. Let's hope next week for the bottom is just as good or better. talk at you later, I love the pictures
> 
> . beautiful.


I could only picture you "assuming the position" before I was in giggles over this image! I am glad you had a good experience!
  :lol:


----------



## FireballDave

Tessadele said:


> Hurrah! I've made it to the end of the posts at last. It takes so long I have to keep putting it aside, then when I come back there are more pages.
> We've just come back from a few days in Devon. It rained the whole time we were there, only decent day was as we were traveling home, it's been raining here ever since. At least the area we were in has come out of drought conditions now,I'm sure they're pleased but wish they could have just waited till we had finished our hols. I've not watched so much TV & played cards for years. It is still a most beautiful part of the country, rain or not, with pretty wild flowers and green hills & trees, lots of cows & sheep with their babies. We couldn't say we didn't enjoy it really, but it would have been nice to put our heads outside without getting soaked. I had to buy a hat to keep my rain hood back from my eyes so that I could see where I was going.
> 
> Sorry, I'll stop whingeing now. I do enjoy the TP and feel for you all in your joys & sorrows, I just can't remember all the people I intend to to reply to by the time I get to the end, a sign I believe of oncoming old age? I'm sure you understand that. Lol.
> 
> Dave are you coming to Portsmouth at the end of the month to take some pictures of the naked cyclists? If you are, I might get my tyres pumped up!! {just joking}.
> 
> Tessa.


This is shaping up to be a _Great British Summer_, filled with inside-out umbrellas and rain-drop racesdown te window!

I'm hoping to get down soon, but I'm not sure when. I'm currently trying to get all my research done before Londoners are declared _persona non grata_ in our own homes by LOCOG!

Dave


----------



## siouxann

London _______ Council of Government?

It rained all day yesterday and this morning, too, so the ride to work was a soggy mess. I had to attend a training class this morning that, surprisingly, was actually quite good. 

I've taken a few pictures that represent my day so far, and will ask my daughter to help me download them to a stick so I can attach them to aday. My mantra is "Technology is my friend", but I don't really believe it. 

Glad to hear that the dental visits went well. I really should make an appointment, but it is hard to find a dentist in my area who will accept my insurance. And, equally difficult to find a dentist that my insurance will accept! 

Rats! The program I use for one of my tasks here at work has decided to wake up, so it's back to the job. Take care, everyone!


----------



## NanaCaren

jmai5421 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I got home yesterday, The farm had gotten out. Too bad it hadn't of been today would have made a good picture for Aday.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Hope they all got back in ok.
> I do remember my SIL calling the high school to send her boys home during the middle of the day. Apparently their(the boy's) cows got out. They were raising them for 4H and then sell for beef. They were really big. It was in the winter and they walked up the deck and on to the pool(which was ice) and were staring at her in the kitchen through the sliding doors. Telling it, it was funny but I am sure pretty scary at the time. They probably just followed each other.
Click to expand...

I trained them all to follow me when I call them. If that doesn't work I have a cow bell and bucket of grain, that gets them everytime.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I got home yesterday, The farm had gotten out. Too bad it hadn't of been today would have made a good picture for Aday.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Hope they all got back in ok.
> I do remember my SIL calling the high school to send her boys home during the middle of the day. Apparently their(the boy's) cows got out. They were raising them for 4H and then sell for beef. They were really big. It was in the winter and they walked up the deck and on to the pool(which was ice) and were staring at her in the kitchen through the sliding doors. Telling it, it was funny but I am sure pretty scary at the time. They probably just followed each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I trained them all to follow me when I call them. If that doesn't work I have a cow bell and bucket of grain, that gets them everytime.
Click to expand...

 :lol:  :lol:


----------



## FireballDave

LOCOG is the self-important cabal of chancers responsible for the pointless farrago of over-blown twaddle that is the 2012 Olympic Games, Rockall would be a far more suitable venue! 

Dave


----------



## pammie1234

Nana Caren, my GF's cows would follow him, too. It was funny to watch. He had a bull that he could walk up to and put his arm around him. He named the bull Zatow, and I have no idea how to spell it so I just sounded it out! I always thought that was an unusual name and never found out how he came up with it! I still miss him.

My day has been a nap on the couch. So no picture yet. I guess I'm still recovering from the lack of sleep Friday and Saturday.

Joe, I'm glad the dentist visit turned out well for you. You may be sore tomorrow. Warm salt water may help as well as taking Tylenol or something like it. When I had my knee surgery, they told me to take the meds when I was supposed to and not when I had pain. The key to recovery is to stay ahead of the pain.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sioxann, your mantra may be wishful thinking about the technology and my mantra is "technology is my confused nightmare"

Which brings me to my next thing. I am considering buying an ereader such as Kindle, Kobo, or Nook. Has anyone had experience with them and what do you like or not about them? I wish only to use them as readers. It is difficult to get books in my little remote Canadian town. My SIL has a Kobo and she is an avid reader. She likes her Kobo. I saw the size of it and I do like a touch screen.


----------



## KateB

Joe, glad the dentist visit was ok. I've got another one in June, but not thinking about that yet!
5mmdpns, I've got a Kindle (one of the original 3G kind) and I think it's great. It's especially handy on holiday as I used to cart about 5 or 6 books with me and now all I take is my Kindle. Really easy to download books too.


----------



## 5mmdpns

KateB said:


> Joe, glad the dentist visit was ok. I've got another one in June, but not thinking about that yet!
> 5mmdpns, I've got a Kindle (one of the original 3G kind) and I think it's great. It's especially handy on holiday as I used to cart about 5 or 6 books with me and now all I take is my Kindle. Really easy to download books too.


Are the books expensive to get for Kindle? The basic Kindle wi-fi is the least expensive, has 2gb, and I think it will do fine for what I want it for. I am just not sure how getting the books work and the fee for them. And where do you get the books? I am in Canada and to purchase the Kindle wi-fi is about $10 more in Canadian funds than the US funds. Not an issue.


----------



## darowil

Jacki said:


> Had to laugh at this one dpns! I too have noticed that, and even asked the dentist to change them! He just turns up the gas! Now he has even put posters on the ceiling so you notice them more than the tiles. LOL Thanks so much for this. I'll think of you and your stash while I'm there today. Hope Joe makes it through with as little trauma as possible!
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sympathies to you Joe. I used to have this done to my teeth too. Now I refuse to have it done as it is way too painful. I am left unable to eat for about 10 days my mouth is so sore. My dentist understands and he gave me a couple of toothbrush type things to help me clean the gum lines around the teeth. This does help a lot.
> 
> The dentist is not my favorite place to visit and be at. In my mind I sort through my colored stashes of all my yarns and threads when I am sitting in the chair with my feet in the air and my head on the floor with my mouth open!LOL I need medication too to keep me out of a panic attack. I say it is better you than me going to the dentist!! BTW ever notice the number of dots in the ceiling tiles never change from one visit to another?
Click to expand...

What about TVs in the ceiling? At first mine had beutiful fish, but now just TV program which is pretty useless as you don't have the sound.


----------



## darowil

What horrid stairs! The house is unusual, another house with character.
jmai5421- the sunrises especially are great- and what a nice foreground for it.


----------



## jknappva

5mmdpns said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe, glad the dentist visit was ok. I've got another one in June, but not thinking about that yet!
> 5mmdpns, I've got a Kindle (one of the original 3G kind) and I think it's great. It's especially handy on holiday as I used to cart about 5 or 6 books with me and now all I take is my Kindle. Really easy to download books too.
> 
> 
> 
> Are the books expensive to get for Kindle? The basic Kindle wi-fi is the least expensive, has 2gb, and I think it will do fine for what I want it for. I am just not sure how getting the books work and the fee for them. And where do you get the books? I am in Canada and to purchase the Kindle wi-fi is about $10 more in Canadian funds than the US funds. Not an issue.
Click to expand...

I have a Kindle and you purchase your e-books from Amazon.com. They usually run about $7.99 each and you receive them instantly. If the book is a new hardback, the price is sometimes $13.99 or $14.99. This is in the U.S. Have no idea if the price would be the same in Canada. And Amazon accepts credit cards. I did see on the news a couple of weeks ago that a suit was being brought against the publishing companies for 'price-fixing' the charges for e-books.. If that's the case, the price may go down and wouldn't that be lovely?
Since the Nook is sold by Barnes and Nobles, I imagine you'd purchase the e -books for it from B & N. My daughter has a Nook and loves hers as much as I love my Kindle.
Hope this answers your questions.
JuneK


----------



## Tessadele

5mmdpns said:


> Sioxann, your mantra may be wishful thinking about the technology and my mantra is "technology is my confused nightmare"
> 
> Which brings me to my next thing. I am considering buying an ereader such as Kindle, Kobo, or Nook. Has anyone had experience with them and what do you like or not about them? I wish only to use them as readers. It is difficult to get books in my little remote Canadian town. My SIL has a Kobo and she is an avid reader. She likes her Kobo. I saw the size of it and I do like a touch screen.


I have a Kobo, it's easy to use & the book prices are reasonable. What I like is the back-light that means I can read anywhere without the light disturbing anyone else. Very handy on coaches, in the car etc.

Tessa


----------



## Sorlenna

5mmdpns said:


> Are the books expensive to get for Kindle? The basic Kindle wi-fi is the least expensive, has 2gb, and I think it will do fine for what I want it for. I am just not sure how getting the books work and the fee for them. And where do you get the books? I am in Canada and to purchase the Kindle wi-fi is about $10 more in Canadian funds than the US funds. Not an issue.


Bub's ex and daughter both have Kindles, and there are quite a few books you can get for very little money from Amazon. They somehow appear as if by magic on the devices once they're ordered/paid for--can't imagine that would be any different in Canada, though as someone else said, the books may cost a hair more. I'd just go to Amazon and browse the Kindle library to get an idea--then, you can decide whether it's worthwhile or not. I think you can also choose from a list of books you can "borrow" for free (one a month, I believe, unless you "return" it before a month is up).


----------



## Sorlenna

Oh, and I've gotten 24 rows done on the top so far--and I still like it! Ha.


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe, glad the dentist visit was ok. I've got another one in June, but not thinking about that yet!
> 5mmdpns, I've got a Kindle (one of the original 3G kind) and I think it's great. It's especially handy on holiday as I used to cart about 5 or 6 books with me and now all I take is my Kindle. Really easy to download books too.
> 
> 
> 
> Are the books expensive to get for Kindle? The basic Kindle wi-fi is the least expensive, has 2gb, and I think it will do fine for what I want it for. I am just not sure how getting the books work and the fee for them. And where do you get the books? I am in Canada and to purchase the Kindle wi-fi is about $10 more in Canadian funds than the US funds. Not an issue.
Click to expand...

Check out libraries- some are starting to loan out e-books. My husband recently got a kindle- but our local library can't download onto kindle so not helpful. As far as I can tell they are the main library here that lends them- maybe even the only one. I rarely buy novels as I read so many it would cost a fortune- and I would much rather buy more yarn. A bit hard to borrow yarn- though my husband did suggest I could knit something and then frog it so I could reuse the yarn. Guess I could do this and never worry about the finishing off. lol


----------



## 5mmdpns

JuneK, the Nook is not available in Canada and the ebooks for the Nook are not as well. So that means that my choice is down to either the Kindle or the Kobo.


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, and I've gotten 24 rows done on the top so far--and I still like it! Ha.


That is a good sign. I just frogged 17 rows cause I didn't like the way my project was looking.


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna said:


> I used to have to chase the neighbor's cows out of our garden (broom, usually!). Oh, I would get so mad at them--the beasts would decide to cross the fence and so they'd just walk right through it.
> 
> Joe, glad to hear it went more smoothly this time! Yeah!


I can just invision you with a broom out there yelling at them, lol...I'd be mad too.

My dad was outside the house in Alaska one day with a broom trying to chase off a grizzly bear. My stepmother said it would have been hilarious if she hadn't been so afraid he'd get eaten. lol...We laugh about it now. Darn bear broke the lock on the chest freezer and stole her butt roast, boy was she pissed. lol


----------



## Poledra65

5mmdpns said:


> Sioxann, your mantra may be wishful thinking about the technology and my mantra is "technology is my confused nightmare"
> 
> Which brings me to my next thing. I am considering buying an ereader such as Kindle, Kobo, or Nook. Has anyone had experience with them and what do you like or not about them? I wish only to use them as readers. It is difficult to get books in my little remote Canadian town. My SIL has a Kobo and she is an avid reader. She likes her Kobo. I saw the size of it and I do like a touch screen.


I want one that I can store my patterns on that will allow me to make notes on them, so I'm interested in what responses you get to your inquiry.


----------



## Blueberrymaniac

Believe a Kindle Fire would do what you want.


----------



## carol's gifts

Trying to post a picture. I followed the steps for putting on desktop, but picture still did not go thru. When I select picture number comes up in the white box-I hit send and all it does is take away the number and a line appears in the small white box, but just continues to blink but doesn't post a picture!!! Don't know what the deal is?? My picture shows jpeg--not jpg???


----------



## daralene

jmai5421 said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> _ADay_ has started and it's started raining again, I might have to take a photo of an umbrella to represent life in England!
> 
> http://www.aday.org/
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> With any luck the sun will peek through for a few minutes for you.
> 
> It is overcast here with plenty of rain clouds in the sky. No rain as of yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tried to post pictures of sunrise and "moonset" but apparently I did something wrong. I will try again.
> I also have pictures of the birds by my deck railing. They are 3-4 feet away from me while I am knitting on the deck. They tend to ignore me unless I make a fast move to grab more yarn or get a drink. They always return.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Gorgeous and an eagle too. Oh how I want to be there. You are so lucky.


----------



## wannabear

Poledra65 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have to chase the neighbor's cows out of our garden (broom, usually!). Oh, I would get so mad at them--the beasts would decide to cross the fence and so they'd just walk right through it.
> 
> Joe, glad to hear it went more smoothly this time! Yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> I can just invision you with a broom out there yelling at them, lol...I'd be mad too.
> 
> My dad was outside the house in Alaska one day with a broom trying to chase off a grizzly bear. My stepmother said it would have been hilarious if she hadn't been so afraid he'd get eaten. lol...We laugh about it now. Darn bear broke the lock on the chest freezer and stole her butt roast, boy was she pissed. lol
Click to expand...

Do they learn and remember that food is in the freezer? I assume it was outside somewhere. What excitement! Maybe I should go to Alaska!


----------



## daralene

carol's gifts said:


> Trying to post a picture. I followed the steps for putting on desktop, but picture still did not go thru. When I select picture number comes up in the white box-I hit send and all it does is take away the number and a line appears in the small white box, but just continues to blink but doesn't post a picture!!! Don't know what the deal is?? My picture shows jpeg--not jpg???


I haven't read all the posts yet, so hope I'm not repeating. Try here:http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-1-1.html#64

There is a section there under pictures and at the bottom an explanation by a user that was so good they used it in Admin. Rules. Hope it helps because I would love to see your photos. Maybe you've already read this, but I'm hoping someone can help you.


----------



## Sorlenna

Poledra65 said:


> I can just invision you with a broom out there yelling at them, lol...I'd be mad too.
> 
> My dad was outside the house in Alaska one day with a broom trying to chase off a grizzly bear. My stepmother said it would have been hilarious if she hadn't been so afraid he'd get eaten. lol...We laugh about it now. Darn bear broke the lock on the chest freezer and stole her butt roast, boy was she pissed. lol


Whoa...think I'd have had to load the shotgun to ward off a bear! :shock:


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sorlenna said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can just invision you with a broom out there yelling at them, lol...I'd be mad too.
> 
> My dad was outside the house in Alaska one day with a broom trying to chase off a grizzly bear. My stepmother said it would have been hilarious if she hadn't been so afraid he'd get eaten. lol...We laugh about it now. Darn bear broke the lock on the chest freezer and stole her butt roast, boy was she pissed. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa...think I'd have had to load the shotgun to ward off a bear! :shock:
Click to expand...

haha, I think you want a rifle not a shotgun! Just dont miss!


----------



## jmai5421

5mmdpns said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe, glad the dentist visit was ok. I've got another one in June, but not thinking about that yet!
> 5mmdpns, I've got a Kindle (one of the original 3G kind) and I think it's great. It's especially handy on holiday as I used to cart about 5 or 6 books with me and now all I take is my Kindle. Really easy to download books too.
> 
> 
> 
> Are the books expensive to get for Kindle? The basic Kindle wi-fi is the least expensive, has 2gb, and I think it will do fine for what I want it for. I am just not sure how getting the books work and the fee for them. And where do you get the books? I am in Canada and to purchase the Kindle wi-fi is about $10 more in Canadian funds than the US funds. Not an issue.
Click to expand...

Check your library to see if it has a digital library. I have a Nook and use our digital library. Both the Nook and the Kindle work to download books from the library. I actually am able to use my granddaughters card for the Greater Phoenix Digital Library, my son's card for the Pikes Peak library in CO and my library in MN. We are at the cabin now in Northern MN. I will be getting a card for here. The reason for all the cards is a greater variety of books to download and availibility. You check out books, download them with your computer to your e-reader(Kindle or Nook). You can have them for 14 or 21 days depending on the library. Then it is returned. If you finish it early it is polite to return it so someone else can check it out. If the book you want is already in use you can put a hold on the book and when it is returned you get a note through email and have 48 hours to download it before it goes back to the library and the next person. The software is free and your library has instructions on how to download and use the software.
Also both B&N and Amazon have out of print books and old classics that you can download and keep on your e-reader. I am reading Wuithering Heights by Jane Austin at the moment. I have had my Nook for a year and have only purchased one book but use it all the time. My DH bouoght one for himself since he never gets a chance to use "ours".


----------



## wannabear

Dear, I'm sorry, but Wuthering Heights is not by Jane Austen. It's Emily Bronte. I love the PBS adaptations of these novels, some of which came from the BBC and some from the A&E network. 

If you go to IMDB, and check all the film versions of these novels, there is information there about the costumes worn. Sometimes the same dress is worn by an actress and then twenty years or more later, worn by another in a completely different adaptation. If I'd write it all down I could look for those costume bits to show up again, but mostly I'm absorbed in the story. My head is at war with itself.


----------



## Poledra65

wannabear said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have to chase the neighbor's cows out of our garden (broom, usually!). Oh, I would get so mad at them--the beasts would decide to cross the fence and so they'd just walk right through it.
> 
> Joe, glad to hear it went more smoothly this time! Yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> I can just invision you with a broom out there yelling at them, lol...I'd be mad too.
> 
> My dad was outside the house in Alaska one day with a broom trying to chase off a grizzly bear. My stepmother said it would have been hilarious if she hadn't been so afraid he'd get eaten. lol...We laugh about it now. Darn bear broke the lock on the chest freezer and stole her butt roast, boy was she pissed. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do they learn and remember that food is in the freezer? I assume it was outside somewhere. What excitement! Maybe I should go to Alaska!
Click to expand...

Lol, yes they do, and the freezer was outside the front door. 
Fish and Game had to chase it off 3 days in a row before they could get it to stay gone. 
Made it hard to let the dogs out to potty.


----------



## mjs

jmai5421 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe, glad the dentist visit was ok. I've got another one in June, but not thinking about that yet!
> 5mmdpns, I've got a Kindle (one of the original 3G kind) and I think it's great. It's especially handy on holiday as I used to cart about 5 or 6 books with me and now all I take is my Kindle. Really easy to download books too.
> 
> 
> 
> Are the books expensive to get for Kindle? The basic Kindle wi-fi is the least expensive, has 2gb, and I think it will do fine for what I want it for. I am just not sure how getting the books work and the fee for them. And where do you get the books? I am in Canada and to purchase the Kindle wi-fi is about $10 more in Canadian funds than the US funds. Not an issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check your library to see if it has a digital library. I have a Nook and use our digital library. Both the Nook and the Kindle work to download books from the library. I actually am able to use my granddaughters card for the Greater Phoenix Digital Library, my son's card for the Pikes Peak library in CO and my library in MN. We are at the cabin now in Northern MN. I will be getting a card for here. The reason for all the cards is a greater variety of books to download and availibility. You check out books, download them with your computer to your e-reader(Kindle or Nook). You can have them for 14 or 21 days depending on the library. Then it is returned. If you finish it early it is polite to return it so someone else can check it out. If the book you want is already in use you can put a hold on the book and when it is returned you get a note through email and have 48 hours to download it before it goes back to the library and the next person. The software is free and your library has instructions on how to download and use the software.
> Also both B&N and Amazon have out of print books and old classics that you can download and keep on your e-reader. I am reading Wuithering Heights by Jane Austin at the moment. I have had my Nook for a year and have only purchased one book but use it all the time. My DH bouoght one for himself since he never gets a chance to use "ours".
Click to expand...

Wuthering heights is by one of the Bronte sisters. Jane Austen is a totally different kettle of fish.


----------



## jmai5421

wannabear said:


> Dear, I'm sorry, but Wuthering Heights is not by Jane Austen. It's Emily Bronte. I love the PBS adaptations of these novels, some of which came from the BBC and some from the A&E network.
> 
> If you go to IMDB, and check all the film versions of these novels, there is information there about the costumes worn. Sometimes the same dress is worn by an actress and then twenty years or more later, worn by another in a completely different adaptation. If I'd write it all down I could look for those costume bits to show up again, but mostly I'm absorbed in the story. My head is at war with itself.


Sorry, you are right. I am looking through a knitting magazine of Jane Austin knits. I really can't multitask. There is another book by Emily's sister Charolette and I can't remember the name. Old age. I will remember it tonight while I am sleeping.


----------



## mjs

jmai5421 said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear, I'm sorry, but Wuthering Heights is not by Jane Austen. It's Emily Bronte. I love the PBS adaptations of these novels, some of which came from the BBC and some from the A&E network.
> 
> If you go to IMDB, and check all the film versions of these novels, there is information there about the costumes worn. Sometimes the same dress is worn by an actress and then twenty years or more later, worn by another in a completely different adaptation. If I'd write it all down I could look for those costume bits to show up again, but mostly I'm absorbed in the story. My head is at war with itself.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, you are right. I am looking through a knitting magazine of Jane Austin knits. I really can't multitask. There is another book by Emily's sister Charolette and I can't remember the name. Old age. I will remember it tonight while I am sleeping.
Click to expand...

Jane Eyre


----------



## Joe P

You all sound so good and the day is closing here and I am so glad to read all your news. 

Mother's funding came through this afternoon and all is well. It took over two weeks to get this straightened out and it is now over. I will take a few days for myself now to get caught up with my life.

Thanks again for your great comments I love reading about all of you. We do have an extended family don't we?

joe p


----------



## jmai5421

Joe
I am glad everything went ok at the dentist. We either gave our patients Peridex or recommended 1/2tsp salt in 8 oz of warm water to swish gently. Tylenol or whatever you take for headaches take just before the novicaine or what ever caine they used wears off. It usually helps. Don't use the salt water or Peridex or anything until the numbness is gone. If you had a lower block you could chew your lip or tongue and not know it. Whether it was the upper quadrant or lower you could burn yourself with anything hot. Be careful until all the numbness is gone.


----------



## Joe P

You won't believe it but the numbness wore off in about one half hour while I was shopping at the grocery store. I don't have any discomfort but I do thank you for your advice and I will see about tomorrow.

Take care, and thanks.

joe p



jmai5421 said:


> Joe
> I am glad everything went ok at the dentist. We either gave our patients Peridex or recommended 1/2tsp salt in 8 oz of warm water to swish gently. Tylenol or whatever you take for headaches take just before the novicaine or what ever caine they used wears off. It usually helps. Don't use the salt water or Peridex or anything until the numbness is gone. If you had a lower block you could chew your lip or tongue and not know it. Whether it was the upper quadrant or lower you could burn yourself with anything hot. Be careful until all the numbness is gone.


----------



## Ezenby

Have very, very little tarter on teeth. I also can fall asleep in the chair if left too long. Know you didnt want to hear this. For your next visit I will keep you in my *good* thoughts.



Joe P said:


> You won't believe it but the numbness wore off in about one half hour while I was shopping at the grocery store. I don't have any discomfort but I do thank you for your advice and I will see about tomorrow.
> 
> Take care, and thanks


----------



## margewhaples

Dear Joe an fellow tpr's many interesting stories told this week and so many lovely pictures. My commiserations for you trials with your teeth. I haven't been to the dentist in some
years and I have three teeth that are broken and I keep digging them out. If the doctors would leave me alone for a while then maybe I could get something else accomplished, but every time some new medical issue comes up. Hobo is staying home now so maybe ownership and home have been establlished. He remains restless and wants out front frequently or he comes and whines and paws at me, but he comes back promptly. Nothing much to report on the home front. Marlark Marge.


----------



## FireballDave

5mmdpns said:


> Sioxann, your mantra may be wishful thinking about the technology and my mantra is "technology is my confused nightmare"
> 
> Which brings me to my next thing. I am considering buying an ereader such as Kindle, Kobo, or Nook. Has anyone had experience with them and what do you like or not about them? I wish only to use them as readers. It is difficult to get books in my little remote Canadian town. My SIL has a Kobo and she is an avid reader. She likes her Kobo. I saw the size of it and I do like a touch screen.


An alternative is an Android tablet, 7" ones are available for around £65 via ebay. The _Kindle Reader_ is available as a free _App_, as are readers for most of the other e-book formats. You also get the added functionality of web browser, word-processor, email and everything else on the Android platform. I like choice, _Kindle_ locks one into Amazon's format to a large extent, there are a colossal number of book available for free in various archives like the _Gutenburg Project_ and te _Internet Arcive_, it is an option worth considering.

If you invest in a _Mi-Fi_ mobile internet unit, you can be truly mobile and even participate in the _Tea Party_ whilst enjoying a breakfast pint in a pub's beer garden on a sunny morning, it's my kind of device!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Poledra65 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sioxann, your mantra may be wishful thinking about the technology and my mantra is "technology is my confused nightmare"
> 
> Which brings me to my next thing. I am considering buying an ereader such as Kindle, Kobo, or Nook. Has anyone had experience with them and what do you like or not about them? I wish only to use them as readers. It is difficult to get books in my little remote Canadian town. My SIL has a Kobo and she is an avid reader. She likes her Kobo. I saw the size of it and I do like a touch screen.
> 
> 
> 
> I want one that I can store my patterns on that will allow me to make notes on them, so I'm interested in what responses you get to your inquiry.
Click to expand...

If you store your patterns on _Evernote_ you can access them on any P.C., laptop, smartphone or Android device. Add _Mi-Fi_ and you have total mobility.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Joe P said:


> You all sound so good and the day is closing here and I am so glad to read all your news.
> 
> Mother's funding came through this afternoon and all is well. It took over two weeks to get this straightened out and it is now over. I will take a few days for myself now to get caught up with my life.
> 
> Thanks again for your great comments I love reading about all of you. We do have an extended family don't we?
> 
> joe p


Glad everything is sorted out now, these things are so frustrating.

Dave


----------



## siouxann

5mm, jumping in here without reading the rest of the comments (Bad Sue!) I have a Kindle and I absolutely LOVE it. I've had it for about a year and a half, so it isn't the Kindle Fire, but it does what I want it to do: store books so I can read almost anywhere. My only dissatisfaction with it is that there is no backlight, so to read at night or in darkened rooms I need one of those little book lights. No biggie. The books can only be ordered from Amazon, but that is where I buy almost all of my books anyway. (The people in the B&N store at the mall are rather snooty, and I don't like going in there, hence I don't buy from them.) There are a couple of games that I downloaded, Mah Jong Solitaire and a really neat word game whose name I don't recall, but they only cost $.99 each, and a lot of the classics as well as some not well-known books are free. I go to the Kindle store on Amazon and browse for the books. They also send me emails when there are specials, books that match my browsing history, or other book items they think I'd like. If you get the latest version, the Fire, it will be in color, too. Mine is in B&W only, so I don't download anything that color would be important, like knitting patterns, although there are a lot of pattern books available on the Kindle. I've never tried to follow a pattern without having a hard copy that I can mark up as I go, so that is a feature I don't use.
(I'd better stop here, I'm starting to sound like a QVC salesperson!)


----------



## jknappva

5mmdpns said:


> JuneK, the Nook is not available in Canada and the ebooks for the Nook are not as well. So that means that my choice is down to either the Kindle or the Kobo.


That really does narrow your choices. I've considered getting the Kindle Fire but so far, haven't really decided on it. I sometimes feel that technology is taking over modern life. Guess I'm just old-fashioned!
JuneK


----------



## Marianne818

Good Morning everyone!!  It has finally stopped raining!! I know we need the rain but so glad to have a sunshine filled day! 
Mom's appointment went well... no news really... have another tomorrow with the heart specialist, this one scares me a tad bit. Just want them to find some type of medicine that will help with her pain, breaks my heart that in 3 short years she has gone from a smiling always wanting to go shop or out for dinner or for a ride in the car.. to being in constant pain and can barely leave her bed for Doctor visits. Enough about that though... thinking positive today and going to enjoy the sunshine out in my garden and yard... still have plants to get in..(I'm late again this year dang it!) Friends keep bringing me flowers to plant or telling me about beautiful plants just arriving at the local stores and of course I have to go see them.. and cannot help that a few end up in the car!! ;-) 
I didn't get to take one picture yesterday.. just wasn't meant to be.. nothing interesting in sight.. maybe today.. I'm keeping the camera close just in case, one never knows!!
I'm off to go play in the garden... have a wonderful day everyone!!!


----------



## Joe P

I am so grateful to you Dave for the "Croquettes" "receipt" as I made them yesterday. They were absolutely fabulous. I made mashed potatoes and chicken gravy to go with. I wonder about other things to go with but wow you really hit pay dirt with us here. The lemon wedges and smooth leafed parsley was ellegant and so tasty. Again, thanks, I copied it down on my 3/5 card to put it in my "receipt" box that is on our kitchen counter. 

joe p


----------



## wannabear

I'm hoping for a little less humidity today. Or a lot less humidity. It was miserable yesterday at 80 degrees because of all the water in the air.

Sunshine here too today! Looks good.


----------



## NanaCaren

Today there is lots of sunshine, looks lovely out. I wish I had of had more sunshine yesterday and less company.


----------



## FireballDave

wannabear said:


> I'm hoping for a little less humidity today. Or a lot less humidity. It was miserable yesterday at 80 degrees because of all the water in the air.
> 
> Sunshine here too today! Looks good.


A little warmth would be nice here, it's all of 56degF in London, at least it's stopped raining!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Joe P said:


> I am so grateful to you Dave for the "Croquettes" "receipt" as I made them yesterday. They were absolutely fabulous. I made mashed potatoes and chicken gravy to go with. I wonder about other things to go with but wow you really hit pay dirt with us here. The lemon wedges and smooth leafed parsley was ellegant and so tasty. Again, thanks, I copied it down on my 3/5 card to put it in my "receipt" box that is on our kitchen counter.
> 
> joe p


I'm glad you like them, it's good to know when the receipts I post turn out well for others. _Croquettas_ are a very traditional tapas, we have them with a nice tomato salsa like this:

*Fresh Tomato Salsa

Ingredients:*
3 medium-sized tomatoes, seeds removed, finely chopped
1 red chilli, seeds removed, finely chopped
dash Tabasco (optional)
1 garlic clove, finely chopped
2 tbs (30ml) lime juice
2 tsp (10ml) extra virgin olive oil

*Method:*
Mix all the ingredients together thoroughly, cover and set aside for ten minutes.

_I usually serve this at room temperature to bring out the taste of the tomatoes, but it can be chilled in the refrigerator for 15-20 minutes if you prefer._

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Marianne818 said:


> Good Morning everyone!!  It has finally stopped raining!! I know we need the rain but so glad to have a sunshine filled day!
> Mom's appointment went well... no news really... have another tomorrow with the heart specialist, this one scares me a tad bit. Just want them to find some type of medicine that will help with her pain, breaks my heart that in 3 short years she has gone from a smiling always wanting to go shop or out for dinner or for a ride in the car.. to being in constant pain and can barely leave her bed for Doctor visits. Enough about that though... thinking positive today and going to enjoy the sunshine out in my garden and yard... still have plants to get in..(I'm late again this year dang it!)  Friends keep bringing me flowers to plant or telling me about beautiful plants just arriving at the local stores and of course I have to go see them.. and cannot help that a few end up in the car!! ;-)
> I didn't get to take one picture yesterday.. just wasn't meant to be.. nothing interesting in sight.. maybe today.. I'm keeping the camera close just in case, one never knows!!
> I'm off to go play in the garden... have a wonderful day everyone!!!


Glad things went well with the doctor, Ihope the specialist can come up with something to help.

I never worry about getting all the plants in on time, a few warm days and they soon catch up, a laid-back approach works for me!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

jknappva said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> JuneK, the Nook is not available in Canada and the ebooks for the Nook are not as well. So that means that my choice is down to either the Kindle or the Kobo.
> 
> 
> 
> That really does narrow your choices. I've considered getting the Kindle Fire but so far, haven't really decided on it. I sometimes feel that technology is taking over modern life. Guess I'm just old-fashioned!
> JuneK
Click to expand...

I've come to realise that when change is the only constant, the best thing I can do is, find something that works for me personally and hope it doesn't break down!

Dave


----------



## wannabear

jmai5421 said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear, I'm sorry, but Wuthering Heights is not by Jane Austen. It's Emily Bronte. I love the PBS adaptations of these novels, some of which came from the BBC and some from the A&E network.
> 
> If you go to IMDB, and check all the film versions of these novels, there is information there about the costumes worn. Sometimes the same dress is worn by an actress and then twenty years or more later, worn by another in a completely different adaptation. If I'd write it all down I could look for those costume bits to show up again, but mostly I'm absorbed in the story. My head is at war with itself.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, you are right. I am looking through a knitting magazine of Jane Austin knits. I really can't multitask. There is another book by Emily's sister Charolette and I can't remember the name. Old age. I will remember it tonight while I am sleeping.
Click to expand...

If you make anything from that magazine I'd be very interested to hear about it. I'm a Jane Austen fan and wanted the magazine, but just wasn't sure I'd use it. It was $14.95, wasn't it?


----------



## daralene

Joe P said:


> You all sound so good and the day is closing here and I am so glad to read all your news.
> 
> Mother's funding came through this afternoon and all is well. It took over two weeks to get this straightened out and it is now over. I will take a few days for myself now to get caught up with my life.
> 
> Thanks again for your great comments I love reading about all of you. We do have an extended family don't we?
> 
> joe p


Congratulations! You did it. It can be so time-consuming and frustrating dealing with these things. I don't know what people do without sons and daughters like you. Now there's a real Mother's Day Gift, having you to help your mother.

So glad all went well at the dentist office.
Thanks for the photos and information about your B&B. Thoroughly enjoyed.

Marianne: So sorry to hear about your mother and her pain and to see the change in her life from that of an active person to having to be in bed. I hope they can find a way to help her to get more quality of life. Please keep us posted. I know gardening can be very therapeutic. Personally, I need a gardener. I love my flowers, but the weeds. Yikes. How they grow.

Nanacaren: Oh no! Even if you had to frog all those rows, I know you will be happier in the end with the finished product. It isn't the best of times when that happens. Thanks for sharing about the fun day for the animals on your farm with the Big Escape. Life sure is interesting.

Dave: Love the Salsa recipe. Thank you.


----------



## FireballDave

It's a really simple salsa, but if you use good tomatoes it tastes fantastic and goes with so many things.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

Nanacaren: Oh no! Even if you had to frog all those rows, I know you will be happier in the end with the finished product. It isn't the best of times when that happens. Thanks for sharing about the fun day for the animals on your farm with the Big Escape. Life sure is interesting. 

It did look better after I fixed it, the grandson was pleased with it in the end. He is a bit of a perfectionist.


----------



## daralene

FireballDave said:


> It's a really simple salsa, but if you use good tomatoes it tastes fantastic and goes with so many things.
> 
> Dave


I agree about the tomatoes. I will try and get good ones. Of course the secret is getting them straight from the vine, but that will come later if I get to have a garden this year...hoping.


----------



## daralene

Sorlenna said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can just invision you with a broom out there yelling at them, lol...I'd be mad too.
> 
> My dad was outside the house in Alaska one day with a broom trying to chase off a grizzly bear. My stepmother said it would have been hilarious if she hadn't been so afraid he'd get eaten. lol...We laugh about it now. Darn bear broke the lock on the chest freezer and stole her butt roast, boy was she pissed. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa...think I'd have had to load the shotgun to ward off a bear! :shock:
Click to expand...

Oh my goodness. I can't even imagine trying to scare off a grizzly. Yes, they sure are strong, breaking locks. Was the freezer outside or did he break into the home or building where it was. That must be something to tell the children about now, but sure scary at the time.


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I got home yesterday, The farm had gotten out. Too bad it hadn't of been today would have made a good picture for Aday.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Hope they all got back in ok.
> I do remember my SIL calling the high school to send her boys home during the middle of the day. Apparently their(the boy's) cows got out. They were raising them for 4H and then sell for beef. They were really big. It was in the winter and they walked up the deck and on to the pool(which was ice) and were staring at her in the kitchen through the sliding doors. Telling it, it was funny but I am sure pretty scary at the time. They probably just followed each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I trained them all to follow me when I call them. If that doesn't work I have a cow bell and bucket of grain, that gets them everytime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol:  :lol:
Click to expand...

Now you are some amazing lady. I just love that your animals come to you when you call. You must have a beautiful spirit. Like the back-up of the bucket of grain and cow bell too. I think you could write a book and get a tv series.

Well, I'd better get ready to go pick up my GD. Babysitting ends this week so I should get a little caught up on gardening and knitting. It sure has been a wonderful time getting the insight of a 6 yr. old. I now have a lot of new fresh insights into the world. We were lying together watching a movie and I said I think I fell asleep and she informed me I did and imitated my breathing. Yup, she got that one right too.  Oh, to have her energy.


----------



## NanaCaren

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I got home yesterday, The farm had gotten out. Too bad it hadn't of been today would have made a good picture for Aday.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Hope they all got back in ok.
> I do remember my SIL calling the high school to send her boys home during the middle of the day. Apparently their(the boy's) cows got out. They were raising them for 4H and then sell for beef. They were really big. It was in the winter and they walked up the deck and on to the pool(which was ice) and were staring at her in the kitchen through the sliding doors. Telling it, it was funny but I am sure pretty scary at the time. They probably just followed each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I trained them all to follow me when I call them. If that doesn't work I have a cow bell and bucket of grain, that gets them everytime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol:  :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are some amazing lady. I just love that your animals come to you when you call. You must have a beautiful spirit. Like the back-up of the bucket of grain and cow bell too. I think you could write a book and get a tv series.
Click to expand...

Thank you! I think I'll pass on writing a book, I like my privacy too much. KP is enough for me.


----------



## Poledra65

Speaking of Salsa, our tomato plant from last year that produced nothing, nada, zilch, has a huge batch of tomatoes on it now. lol
Go figure, it's the only one that survived the winter, don't know how, we did cover them all with a flannel sheet but still, oh, one bell pepper plant is still alive and throwing out leaves, but I don't know that we'll get any peppers off it.


----------



## 5mmdpns

FireballDave said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> JuneK, the Nook is not available in Canada and the ebooks for the Nook are not as well. So that means that my choice is down to either the Kindle or the Kobo.
> 
> 
> 
> That really does narrow your choices. I've considered getting the Kindle Fire but so far, haven't really decided on it. I sometimes feel that technology is taking over modern life. Guess I'm just old-fashioned!
> JuneK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've come to realise that when change is the only constant, the best thing I can do is, find something that works for me personally and hope it doesn't break down!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I am with you there Dave! If it must be technical, then I want simple technical that will work as slowly and methodically (well slowly anyways...) as my brain functions.


----------



## 5mmdpns

siouxann said:


> 5mm, jumping in here without reading the rest of the comments (Bad Sue!) I have a Kindle and I absolutely LOVE it. I've had it for about a year and a half, so it isn't the Kindle Fire, but it does what I want it to do: store books so I can read almost anywhere. My only dissatisfaction with it is that there is no backlight, so to read at night or in darkened rooms I need one of those little book lights. No biggie. The books can only be ordered from Amazon, but that is where I buy almost all of my books anyway. (The people in the B&N store at the mall are rather snooty, and I don't like going in there, hence I don't buy from them.) There are a couple of games that I downloaded, Mah Jong Solitaire and a really neat word game whose name I don't recall, but they only cost $.99 each, and a lot of the classics as well as some not well-known books are free. I go to the Kindle store on Amazon and browse for the books. They also send me emails when there are specials, books that match my browsing history, or other book items they think I'd like. If you get the latest version, the Fire, it will be in color, too. Mine is in B&W only, so I don't download anything that color would be important, like knitting patterns, although there are a lot of pattern books available on the Kindle. I've never tried to follow a pattern without having a hard copy that I can mark up as I go, so that is a feature I don't use.
> (I'd better stop here, I'm starting to sound like a QVC salesperson!)


I love a paper pattern that I can write my thoughts/tweeks on too. I do like the basic Kindle wi-fi that I did do researching stuff on. The only thing that would most likely bother me is that the screen is not lite up but if a small reading light is the answer for that, then I guess that is alright too. I did discover that you can store your books in Cloud and they give you your "pass information" when you buy the Kindle. I guess the only drawback is that you are limited to buying from Amazon but then every ereader has its limits to where you can purchase books from. I need to find out more as to how this system operates here where I live. Thank you for your input.

Dave, when you talk about androids, I cant help but think of Star Wars. I dont understand what is an android system. For me, I understand that stuff either works or it doesnt. My son is like your _lads_ only he is half a country away from me. He used to do all this techie stuff for me and then show me how to use it. haha, what did we do before our kids came along!?!


----------



## 5mmdpns

NanaCaren, you definitly remind me of the series "All Creatures Great and Small" tending to your cows and sheep and piggies!!! A good ole barnyard of animals. Do you have chickens too? A small farm like yours we call a hobby farm.


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so grateful to you Dave for the "Croquettes" "receipt" as I made them yesterday. They were absolutely fabulous. I made mashed potatoes and chicken gravy to go with. I wonder about other things to go with but wow you really hit pay dirt with us here. The lemon wedges and smooth leafed parsley was ellegant and so tasty. Again, thanks, I copied it down on my 3/5 card to put it in my "receipt" box that is on our kitchen counter.
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you like them, it's good to know when the receipts I post turn out well for others. _Croquettas_ are a very traditional tapas, we have them with a nice tomato salsa like this:
> 
> *Fresh Tomato Salsa
> 
> Ingredients:*
> 3 medium-sized tomatoes, seeds removed, finely chopped
> 1 red chilli, seeds removed, finely chopped
> dash Tabasco (optional)
> 1 garlic clove, finely chopped
> 2 tbs (30ml) lime juice
> 2 tsp (10ml) extra virgin olive oil
> 
> *Method:*
> Mix all the ingredients together thoroughly, cover and set aside for ten minutes.
> 
> _I usually serve this at room temperature to bring out the taste of the tomatoes, but it can be chilled in the refrigerator for 15-20 minutes if you prefer._
> 
> Enjoy!
> Dave
Click to expand...

I can see a lot of salsa being made this summer. It is a favorite of the teens. 
I made the croquettes yesterday, triple batch so I'd have some. I used turkey that is what I had in the fridge. Aidan said to tell you " they are the bomb :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumb up: " . He was coming up with many different ways to serve them.


----------



## Tessadele

FireballDave said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping for a little less humidity today. Or a lot less humidity. It was miserable yesterday at 80 degrees because of all the water in the air.
> 
> Sunshine here too today! Looks good.
> 
> 
> 
> A little warmth would be nice here, it's all of 56degF in London, at least it's stopped raining!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Yes Dave, But for how long?


----------



## NanaCaren

5mmdpns said:


> NanaCaren, you definitly remind me of the series "All Creatures Great and Small" tending to your cows and sheep and piggies!!! A good ole barnyard of animals. Do you have chickens too? A small farm like yours we call a hobby farm.


It is a lot work and very long hours. Yes I have chickens and three goats. I don't like goats. It is called a hobby farm here too. For me it's my way of having good food for my family without chemicals.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> I can see a lot of salsa being made this summer. It is a favorite of the teens.
> I made the croquettes yesterday, triple batch so I'd have some. I used turkey that is what I had in the fridge. Aidan said to tell you " they are the bomb :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumb up: " . He was coming up with many different ways to serve them.


I'm glad they're a hit! _MotoGP Catalunya_ weekend is 1st to 3rd June, a perfect excuse for the full tapas spread!

Senyera napkin rings?

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-30448-1.html

Have fun!
Dave


----------



## FireballDave

5mmdpns said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5mm, jumping in here without reading the rest of the comments (Bad Sue!) I have a Kindle and I absolutely LOVE it. I've had it for about a year and a half, so it isn't the Kindle Fire, but it does what I want it to do: store books so I can read almost anywhere. My only dissatisfaction with it is that there is no backlight, so to read at night or in darkened rooms I need one of those little book lights. No biggie. The books can only be ordered from Amazon, but that is where I buy almost all of my books anyway. (The people in the B&N store at the mall are rather snooty, and I don't like going in there, hence I don't buy from them.) There are a couple of games that I downloaded, Mah Jong Solitaire and a really neat word game whose name I don't recall, but they only cost $.99 each, and a lot of the classics as well as some not well-known books are free. I go to the Kindle store on Amazon and browse for the books. They also send me emails when there are specials, books that match my browsing history, or other book items they think I'd like. If you get the latest version, the Fire, it will be in color, too. Mine is in B&W only, so I don't download anything that color would be important, like knitting patterns, although there are a lot of pattern books available on the Kindle. I've never tried to follow a pattern without having a hard copy that I can mark up as I go, so that is a feature I don't use.
> (I'd better stop here, I'm starting to sound like a QVC salesperson!)
> 
> 
> 
> I love a paper pattern that I can write my thoughts/tweeks on too. I do like the basic Kindle wi-fi that I did do researching stuff on. The only thing that would most likely bother me is that the screen is not lite up but if a small reading light is the answer for that, then I guess that is alright too. I did discover that you can store your books in Cloud and they give you your "pass information" when you buy the Kindle. I guess the only drawback is that you are limited to buying from Amazon but then every ereader has its limits to where you can purchase books from. I need to find out more as to how this system operates here where I live. Thank you for your input.
> 
> Dave, when you talk about androids, I cant help but think of Star Wars. I dont understand what is an android system. For me, I understand that stuff either works or it doesnt. My son is like your _lads_ only he is half a country away from me. He used to do all this techie stuff for me and then show me how to use it. haha, what did we do before our kids came along!?!
Click to expand...

_Android_ is the main operating system for non-Apple smartphones and tablets. There are thousands of 'Apps' for the system, many of which are free. Most importantly for me, _Evernote_ will synchronise with Android, it would have been 'No Sale' if it didn't!

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns

NanaCaren said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren, you definitly remind me of the series "All Creatures Great and Small" tending to your cows and sheep and piggies!!! A good ole barnyard of animals. Do you have chickens too? A small farm like yours we call a hobby farm.
> 
> 
> 
> It is a lot work and very long hours. Yes I have chickens and three goats. I don't like goats. It is called a hobby farm here too. For me it's my way of having good food for my family without chemicals.
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: :thumbup: I would suppose some days you really do feel like asking yourself -- What did I ever do to deserve this!! I would think there are very frustrating days as well as days of pleasure that you have. :?


----------



## 5mmdpns

Thanks Dave for your android explanation. That makes sense to me.


----------



## Joe P

What is tapas? I looked it up and it is like a cloth from a bark or something. 

joe p


----------



## FireballDave

Tessadele said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping for a little less humidity today. Or a lot less humidity. It was miserable yesterday at 80 degrees because of all the water in the air.
> 
> Sunshine here too today! Looks good.
> 
> 
> 
> A little warmth would be nice here, it's all of 56degF in London, at least it's stopped raining!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Dave, But for how long?
Click to expand...

There's a nasty dark cloud just to the North of me, so it will soon be back to 'business as usual'!

Dave


----------



## wannabear

Can somebody remember which page had the chicken croquettes recipe? I didn't save it.


----------



## budasha

jmai - what beautiful pictures!


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see a lot of salsa being made this summer. It is a favorite of the teens.
> I made the croquettes yesterday, triple batch so I'd have some. I used turkey that is what I had in the fridge. Aidan said to tell you " they are the bomb :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumb up: " . He was coming up with many different ways to serve them.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad they're a hit! _MotoGP Catalunya_ weekend is 1st to 3rd June, a perfect excuse for the full tapas spread!
> 
> Senyera napkin rings?
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-30448-1.html
> 
> Have fun!
> Dave
Click to expand...

I don't need an excuse to serve tapas. With the teens and grandsons it's the easiest kind to serve. I will have to make triple of everything.


----------



## FireballDave

Joe P said:


> What is tapas? I looked it up and it is like a cloth from a bark or something.
> 
> joe p


Tapas originates from Andalucia in Southern Spain. The word literally means 'lid' and originally sherry was served with a small disc of bread to keep out the flies. Bars started decorating the bread with ham or cheese, these toppings became increasingly elaborate and a whole new cuisine evolved.

Nowadays, people will go out of an evening and meet friends for drinks and visit a number of bars having a little snack in each. Servings are saucer-sized, all the tapas receipts I've given are for four servings, the point here is variety, so everybody gets a taste. I posted quite a few a couple of weeks ago, they're great party food because there's bound to be something to suit everyone.

Hope that explains it.

Dave


----------



## budasha

5mmdpns said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe, glad the dentist visit was ok. I've got another one in June, but not thinking about that yet!
> 5mmdpns, I've got a Kindle (one of the original 3G kind) and I think it's great. It's especially handy on holiday as I used to cart about 5 or 6 books with me and now all I take is my Kindle. Really easy to download books too.
> 
> 
> 
> Are the books expensive to get for Kindle? The basic Kindle wi-fi is the least expensive, has 2gb, and I think it will do fine for what I want it for. I am just not sure how getting the books work and the fee for them. And where do you get the books? I am in Canada and to purchase the Kindle wi-fi is about $10 more in Canadian funds than the US funds. Not an issue.
Click to expand...

I've got a Kobo and you can go to the library and download their books for free. Check it out.


----------



## NanaCaren

wannabear said:


> Can somebody remember which page had the chicken croquettes recipe? I didn't save it.


They are here

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-80699-26.html


----------



## 5mmdpns

budasha said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe, glad the dentist visit was ok. I've got another one in June, but not thinking about that yet!
> 5mmdpns, I've got a Kindle (one of the original 3G kind) and I think it's great. It's especially handy on holiday as I used to cart about 5 or 6 books with me and now all I take is my Kindle. Really easy to download books too.
> 
> 
> 
> Are the books expensive to get for Kindle? The basic Kindle wi-fi is the least expensive, has 2gb, and I think it will do fine for what I want it for. I am just not sure how getting the books work and the fee for them. And where do you get the books? I am in Canada and to purchase the Kindle wi-fi is about $10 more in Canadian funds than the US funds. Not an issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've got a Kobo and you can go to the library and download their books for free. Check it out.
Click to expand...

Sounds like I must have another talk with my SIL about her Kobo. She has had it for a while now so she should be able to tell me what she thinks about it now. She just uses hers for ereading. Thanks budasha!!!


----------



## Jacki

Hubby just bought an Ipad and is thrilled with it. Lovely color screen that the light adjusts to, gets just about anything he wants on it. Particularly the ability to read the newspapers and magazines he loves...not to mention the music, www, etc. Have friends with Kindles, etc. They loved them until they discovered the Ipads...hummmmm I think some of them are just techno junkies...like my son! Just give me some games and KP with the ability to get to knitting patterns...I'm happy. 



5mmdpns said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe, glad the dentist visit was ok. I've got another one in June, but not thinking about that yet!
> 5mmdpns, I've got a Kindle (one of the original 3G kind) and I think it's great. It's especially handy on holiday as I used to cart about 5 or 6 books with me and now all I take is my Kindle. Really easy to download books too.
> 
> 
> 
> Are the books expensive to get for Kindle? The basic Kindle wi-fi is the least expensive, has 2gb, and I think it will do fine for what I want it for. I am just not sure how getting the books work and the fee for them. And where do you get the books? I am in Canada and to purchase the Kindle wi-fi is about $10 more in Canadian funds than the US funds. Not an issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've got a Kobo and you can go to the library and download their books for free. Check it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like I must have another talk with my SIL about her Kobo. She has had it for a while now so she should be able to tell me what she thinks about it now. She just uses hers for ereading. Thanks budasha!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

5mmdpns said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren, you definitly remind me of the series "All Creatures Great and Small" tending to your cows and sheep and piggies!!! A good ole barnyard of animals. Do you have chickens too? A small farm like yours we call a hobby farm.
> 
> 
> 
> It is a lot work and very long hours. Yes I have chickens and three goats. I don't like goats. It is called a hobby farm here too. For me it's my way of having good food for my family without chemicals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: I would suppose some days you really do feel like asking yourself -- What did I ever do to deserve this!! I would think there are very frustrating days as well as days of pleasure that you have. :?
Click to expand...

Days like yesterday I ask myself why I bother. The goats got out and ate my flowers and the few vegetables that were up. I just wanted to cry.


----------



## Joe P

Thanks for the explanation of Tapas my Webster dictionary did not have that definition. hummmmmmmmmmmmm I am glad to hear about them though.


----------



## Tessadele

NanaCaren said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren, you definitly remind me of the series "All Creatures Great and Small" tending to your cows and sheep and piggies!!! A good ole barnyard of animals. Do you have chickens too? A small farm like yours we call a hobby farm.
> 
> 
> 
> It is a lot work and very long hours. Yes I have chickens and three goats. I don't like goats. It is called a hobby farm here too. For me it's my way of having good food for my family without chemicals.[/quo
> :thumbup: :thumbup: I would suppose some days you really do feel like asking yourself -- What did I ever do to deserve this!! I would think there are very frustrating days as well as days of pleasure that you have. :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Days like yesterday I ask myself why I bother. The goats got out and ate my flowers and the few vegetables that were up. I just wanted to cry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I feel for you, it's so frustrating after your hard work. Make a cup of tea and while you're drinking it, consider whether you should bother to keep goats. Blessed nuisances!!
> 
> Tessa
Click to expand...


----------



## wannabear

NanaCaren said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can somebody remember which page had the chicken croquettes recipe? I didn't save it.
> 
> 
> 
> They are here
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-80699-26.html
Click to expand...

Thanks Nana Caren!


----------



## NanaCaren

Tessadele said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren, you definitly remind me of the series "All Creatures Great and Small" tending to your cows and sheep and piggies!!! A good ole barnyard of animals. Do you have chickens too? A small farm like yours we call a hobby farm.
> 
> 
> 
> It is a lot work and very long hours. Yes I have chickens and three goats. I don't like goats. It is called a hobby farm here too. For me it's my way of having good food for my family without chemicals.[/quo
> :thumbup: :thumbup: I would suppose some days you really do feel like asking yourself -- What did I ever do to deserve this!! I would think there are very frustrating days as well as days of pleasure that you have. :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Days like yesterday I ask myself why I bother. The goats got out and ate my flowers and the few vegetables that were up. I just wanted to cry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I feel for you, it's so frustrating after your hard work. Make a cup of tea and while you're drinking it, consider whether you should bother to keep goats. Blessed nuisances!!
> 
> Tessa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't like goats they are the youngest sons. He will be replacing the flowers and vegetables much to his dislike.
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

wannabear said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can somebody remember which page had the chicken croquettes recipe? I didn't save it.
> 
> 
> 
> They are here
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-80699-26.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Nana Caren!
Click to expand...

  Your welcome.


----------



## siouxann

Nana Caren, Sounds like Goat Fricassee should be on tonight's menu!


----------



## 5mmdpns

siouxann said:


> Nana Caren, Sounds like Goat Fricassee should be on tonight's menu!


*chuckles* and Dave, you need to supply a hearty drink to go with the goats!! If we give the goats a good bottle of vodka to drink, then we dont need to marinate them in it!!! :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

siouxann said:


> Nana Caren, Sounds like Goat Fricassee should be on tonight's menu!


I doubt I could get away with it. The boy would be really upset, he might change his mind once he finds out how much the plants will cost to replace.


----------



## pammie1234

Happy Wednesday! This week has been a warm one. The sun is bright and 81 F at noon. I'm hoping for some rain, but doesn't look good right now. I slept late and am having trouble waking up and getting some energy. I wanted to check out the TP to see what's going on around the world. Better get something done before I go back to sleep.


----------



## Joe P

I am wanting to go back and look at papa's recipes but forgot where they were, Dave. Would they go well with the croquettes? joe


----------



## 5mmdpns

NanaCaren said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nana Caren, Sounds like Goat Fricassee should be on tonight's menu!
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt I could get away with it. The boy would be really upset, he might change his mind once he finds out how much the plants will cost to replace.
Click to expand...

You need a goat cart to take things around your little hobby farm. You need your _lad_ to train these goats to mind their manners!!


----------



## FireballDave

Joe P said:


> I am wanting to go back and look at papa's recipes but forgot where they were, Dave. Would they go well with the croquettes? joe


Some will, the whole idea of Tapas is to have a group of friends, a few drinks and a selection. A portoin is saucer-sized, they're the Spanish equivalent of canapes.

The croquettas are here, together with links to all the others:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-80699-26.html

I produce lots and let people pick and choose, you just need a stack of saucers or tea plates to serve them on.

Have fun!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren, you definitly remind me of the series "All Creatures Great and Small" tending to your cows and sheep and piggies!!! A good ole barnyard of animals. Do you have chickens too? A small farm like yours we call a hobby farm.
> 
> 
> 
> It is a lot work and very long hours. Yes I have chickens and three goats. I don't like goats. It is called a hobby farm here too. For me it's my way of having good food for my family without chemicals.[/quo
> :thumbup: :thumbup: I would suppose some days you really do feel like asking yourself -- What did I ever do to deserve this!! I would think there are very frustrating days as well as days of pleasure that you have. :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Days like yesterday I ask myself why I bother. The goats got out and ate my flowers and the few vegetables that were up. I just wanted to cry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I feel for you, it's so frustrating after your hard work. Make a cup of tea and while you're drinking it, consider whether you should bother to keep goats. Blessed nuisances!!
> 
> Tessa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't like goats they are the youngest sons. He will be replacing the flowers and vegetables much to his dislike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...


----------



## FireballDave

Joe P said:


> Thanks for the explanation of Tapas my Webster dictionary did not have that definition. hummmmmmmmmmmmm I am glad to hear about them though.


I think they're very much a European thing, people go to Spain for their holidays and bring back a taste for them, there are several Tapas Bars in London and most other big towns and cities.

Dave


----------



## pammie1234

I know that we have had Tapas Bars in Texas a while ago. I don't know if they are still popular or not. I must do some checking!


----------



## pammie1234

I thought they were more Mexican, but that could include the Spanish influence.


----------



## siouxann

5mmdpns said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nana Caren, Sounds like Goat Fricassee should be on tonight's menu!
> 
> 
> 
> *chuckles* and Dave, you need to supply a hearty drink to go with the goats!! If we give the goats a good bottle of vodka to drink, then we dont need to marinate them in it!!! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Isn't a lot of goat eaten in Greece? Perhaps we could use ouzo to tenderise them from the inside out! (Just kidding, NanaCaren!!)


----------



## FireballDave

pammie1234 said:


> I thought they were more Mexican, but that could include the Spanish influence.


They were probably taken out to Mexico by the Spanish and then adapted and further evolved.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

5mmdpns said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nana Caren, Sounds like Goat Fricassee should be on tonight's menu!
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt I could get away with it. The boy would be really upset, he might change his mind once he finds out how much the plants will cost to replace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need a goat cart to take things around your little hobby farm. You need your _lad_ to train these goats to mind their manners!!
Click to expand...

I have a wagon that I pull around, gets in my workout the fun way. For really heavy stuff I have a Bob Cat and tractor.


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren, you definitly remind me of the series "All Creatures Great and Small" tending to your cows and sheep and piggies!!! A good ole barnyard of animals. Do you have chickens too? A small farm like yours we call a hobby farm.
> 
> 
> 
> It is a lot work and very long hours. Yes I have chickens and three goats. I don't like goats. It is called a hobby farm here too. For me it's my way of having good food for my family without chemicals.[/quo
> :thumbup: :thumbup: I would suppose some days you really do feel like asking yourself -- What did I ever do to deserve this!! I would think there are very frustrating days as well as days of pleasure that you have. :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Days like yesterday I ask myself why I bother. The goats got out and ate my flowers and the few vegetables that were up. I just wanted to cry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I feel for you, it's so frustrating after your hard work. Make a cup of tea and while you're drinking it, consider whether you should bother to keep goats. Blessed nuisances!!
> 
> Tessa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't like goats they are the youngest sons. He will be replacing the flowers and vegetables much to his dislike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This will be his week end project, shouldn't take more than a day.
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

siouxann said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nana Caren, Sounds like Goat Fricassee should be on tonight's menu!
> 
> 
> 
> *chuckles* and Dave, you need to supply a hearty drink to go with the goats!! If we give the goats a good bottle of vodka to drink, then we dont need to marinate them in it!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't a lot of goat eaten in Greece? Perhaps we could use ouzo to tenderise them from the inside out! (Just kidding, NanaCaren!!)
Click to expand...

I'm all for it ouzo works for me.


----------



## Joe P

o'k Dave, Papa's are potatoes in Spanish, I can't believe I forgot Tapas hum my memory, sorry. O'k Dave another thing any other things for Tapas other than sea food? thanks, joe p. I hope I am not being a total pain to you.

joe p.

well with the croquettes? joe[/quote]

Some will, the whole idea of Tapas is to have a group of friends, a few drinks and a selection. A portoin is saucer-sized, they're the Spanish equivalent of canapes.

The croquettas are here, together with links to all the others:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-80699-26.html

I produce lots and let people pick and choose, you just need a stack of saucers or tea plates to serve them on.

Have fun!

Dave[/quote]


----------



## budasha

Has anyone been contacted lately to say that they have been picked to win $l million on the Mega Millions lottery? I received a call today and I think it's a scam.


----------



## Sorlenna

budasha said:


> Has anyone been contacted lately to say that they have been picked to win $l million on the Mega Millions lottery? I received a call today and I think it's a scam.


I don't think anyone ever calls to notify about that...if they ask for money in order to get your prize, it's definitely a scam (I got an email a couple of days ago saying I'd won 800,000 pounds and all I had to do was transfer them $50 US to get it. Yeah, right.

Is there a local office you could call to check on it? If someone is using the name as a scam, the "real deal" would want to know.


----------



## daralene

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see a lot of salsa being made this summer. It is a favorite of the teens.
> I made the croquettes yesterday, triple batch so I'd have some. I used turkey that is what I had in the fridge. Aidan said to tell you " they are the bomb :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumb up: " . He was coming up with many different ways to serve them.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad they're a hit! _MotoGP Catalunya_ weekend is 1st to 3rd June, a perfect excuse for the full tapas spread!
> 
> Senyera napkin rings?
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-30448-1.html
> 
> Have fun!
> Dave
Click to expand...

Dave, you just got a compliment from my GD. She looked up at the napkin ring and said "I like that pattern." with lots of feeling. Good taste, ay!

Have to make the croqouettes. Bet she'll like those too.


----------



## mjs

Joe P said:


> o'k Dave, Papa's are potatoes in Spanish, I can't believe I forgot Tapas hum my memory, sorry. O'k Dave another thing any other things for Tapas other than sea food? thanks, joe p. I hope I am not being a total pain to you.
> 
> joe p.
> 
> well with the croquettes? joe


Some will, the whole idea of Tapas is to have a group of friends, a few drinks and a selection. A portoin is saucer-sized, they're the Spanish equivalent of canapes.

The croquettas are here, together with links to all the others:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-80699-26.html

I produce lots and let people pick and choose, you just need a stack of saucers or tea plates to serve them on.

Have fun!

Dave[/quote][/quote]

Just as an item of amusement, I think papa in Spanish is also Pope. It depends on whether you precede it with "el" or "la".


----------



## daralene

Poledra65 said:


> Speaking of Salsa, our tomato plant from last year that produced nothing, nada, zilch, has a huge batch of tomatoes on it now. lol
> Go figure, it's the only one that survived the winter, don't know how, we did cover them all with a flannel sheet but still, oh, one bell pepper plant is still alive and throwing out leaves, but I don't know that we'll get any peppers off it.


Ooooh, you should have some very good salsa from the survivor plant. Must be fun to have the longer growing season.


----------



## budasha

Sorlenna said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone been contacted lately to say that they have been picked to win $l million on the Mega Millions lottery? I received a call today and I think it's a scam.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone ever calls to notify about that...if they ask for money in order to get your prize, it's definitely a scam (I got an email a couple of days ago saying I'd won 800,000 pounds and all I had to do was transfer them $50 US to get it. Yeah, right.
> 
> Is there a local office you could call to check on it? If someone is using the name as a scam, the "real deal" would want to know.
Click to expand...

I called the local police department and told them. They suggested I call the antifraud centre. Since I couldn't get through on the phone, I sent them an email with all the details.


----------



## FireballDave

Joe P said:


> o'k Dave, Papa's are potatoes in Spanish, I can't believe I forgot Tapas hum my memory, sorry. O'k Dave another thing any other things for Tapas other than sea food? thanks, joe p. I hope I am not being a total pain to you.
> 
> joe p.


You have chorizo and potato as well as bacon and broad beans already. I'll type up some more from my kitchen note-book for the Catalan _MotoGP_ in three weeks time.

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2

Joe P said:


> What is tapas? I looked it up and it is like a cloth from a bark or something.
> 
> joe p


that is what it is in Tonga, Fiji, Samoa etc, [tapa] but in Spanish Tapas are as in Daves recent receipts- tempting tasty morsels to eat with drinks.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren, you definitly remind me of the series "All Creatures Great and Small" tending to your cows and sheep and piggies!!! A good ole barnyard of animals. Do you have chickens too? A small farm like yours we call a hobby farm.
> 
> 
> 
> It is a lot work and very long hours. Yes I have chickens and three goats. I don't like goats. It is called a hobby farm here too. For me it's my way of having good food for my family without chemicals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: I would suppose some days you really do feel like asking yourself -- What did I ever do to deserve this!! I would think there are very frustrating days as well as days of pleasure that you have. :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Days like yesterday I ask myself why I bother. The goats got out and ate my flowers and the few vegetables that were up. I just wanted to cry.
Click to expand...

Mum's goats once chewed up the laundry on the line, before we figured where they were- somebody had left the gate open! What a disappointment for you, I would be in tears too. Hope the day is progressing better for you now!
Morning all it's 7-30 am, here! [afternoon/evening]


----------



## FireballDave

daralene said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see a lot of salsa being made this summer. It is a favorite of the teens.
> I made the croquettes yesterday, triple batch so I'd have some. I used turkey that is what I had in the fridge. Aidan said to tell you " they are the bomb :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumb up: " . He was coming up with many different ways to serve them.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad they're a hit! _MotoGP Catalunya_ weekend is 1st to 3rd June, a perfect excuse for the full tapas spread!
> 
> Senyera napkin rings?
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-30448-1.html
> 
> Have fun!
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dave, you just got a compliment from my GD. She looked up at the napkin ring and said "I like that pattern." with lots of feeling. Good taste, ay!
> 
> Have to make the croqouettes. Bet she'll like those too.
Click to expand...

Fantastic, thank you both for the compliments. It's a really straightforward one and the bike charms are widely available. Needless to say, there's an egg cosy to go with it!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-30026-1.html

I have to make extra _Croquettas_, they are so good they disappear as fast as I can cook them!

Dave


----------



## budasha

love this egg cozy. Very colourful.


----------



## jmai5421

wannabear said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear, I'm sorry, but Wuthering Heights is not by Jane Austen. It's Emily Bronte. I love the PBS adaptations of these novels, some of which came from the BBC and some from the A&E network.
> 
> If you go to IMDB, and check all the film versions of these novels, there is information there about the costumes worn. Sometimes the same dress is worn by an actress and then twenty years or more later, worn by another in a completely different adaptation. If I'd write it all down I could look for those costume bits to show up again, but mostly I'm absorbed in the story. My head is at war with itself.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, you are right. I am looking through a knitting magazine of Jane Austin knits. I really can't multitask. There is another book by Emily's sister Charolette and I can't remember the name. Old age. I will remember it tonight while I am sleeping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you make anything from that magazine I'd be very interested to hear about it. I'm a Jane Austen fan and wanted the magazine, but just wasn't sure I'd use it. It was $14.95, wasn't it?
Click to expand...

I think so. I got it at my LYS and probably unfortunately did not pat any attention to the price. I got some other knitting notions to take to the cabin. I wondered why the bill was so much but didn't question it. Now I know. I got it to make a red cape that looks like "Red Riding Hood" for my GD. It will have to wait for awhile. I left the yarn back home. It would be perfect for her in AZ winters.


----------



## FireballDave

budasha said:


> love this egg cozy. Very colourful.


Thank you, I love egg cosies, they're a great way to brighten up the breakfast table and start the day with a smile!

Dave


----------



## jmai5421

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I got home yesterday, The farm had gotten out. Too bad it hadn't of been today would have made a good picture for Aday.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Hope they all got back in ok.
> I do remember my SIL calling the high school to send her boys home during the middle of the day. Apparently their(the boy's) cows got out. They were raising them for 4H and then sell for beef. They were really big. It was in the winter and they walked up the deck and on to the pool(which was ice) and were staring at her in the kitchen through the sliding doors. Telling it, it was funny but I am sure pretty scary at the time. They probably just followed each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I trained them all to follow me when I call them. If that doesn't work I have a cow bell and bucket of grain, that gets them everytime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol:  :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are some amazing lady. I just love that your animals come to you when you call. You must have a beautiful spirit. Like the back-up of the bucket of grain and cow bell too. I think you could write a book and get a tv series.
> 
> Well, I'd better get ready to go pick up my GD. Babysitting ends this week so I should get a little caught up on gardening and knitting. It sure has been a wonderful time getting the insight of a 6 yr. old. I now have a lot of new fresh insights into the world. We were lying together watching a movie and I said I think I fell asleep and she informed me I did and imitated my breathing. Yup, she got that one right too.  Oh, to have her energy.
Click to expand...

Aren't 6 year olds fun. Out of the mouth of babes. I can hardly wait for mine to visit. This will be the 6 year old's first visit.


----------



## 5mmdpns

budasha said:


> Has anyone been contacted lately to say that they have been picked to win $l million on the Mega Millions lottery? I received a call today and I think it's a scam.


I watched Anderson today and it was all about scams! Here in Canada we are warned about someone phoning to say you are a lottery winner, just send us some information......

If in doubt, then be careful. Ask for phone numbers and name and who to contact. Do not give them information about you or anyone in your household. That is not how the lottery works. If your ticket is a winning one, then you must contact the lottery organization.


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren, you definitly remind me of the series "All Creatures Great and Small" tending to your cows and sheep and piggies!!! A good ole barnyard of animals. Do you have chickens too? A small farm like yours we call a hobby farm.
> 
> 
> 
> It is a lot work and very long hours. Yes I have chickens and three goats. I don't like goats. It is called a hobby farm here too. For me it's my way of having good food for my family without chemicals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: I would suppose some days you really do feel like asking yourself -- What did I ever do to deserve this!! I would think there are very frustrating days as well as days of pleasure that you have. :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Days like yesterday I ask myself why I bother. The goats got out and ate my flowers and the few vegetables that were up. I just wanted to cry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mum's goats once chewed up the laundry on the line, before we figured where they were- somebody had left the gate open! What a disappointment for you, I would be in tears too. Hope the day is progressing better for you now!
> Morning all it's 7-30 am, here! [afternoon/evening]
Click to expand...

My day is going better, all the animals have stayed in their pastures. It is 4:19pm and 64F , a chilly day compared to yesterday.


----------



## iamsam

we used to have goats - originally they were to be company for the horse - they chewed off a hank of my granddaughter's hair before she could go away. last year my son-in-law gave them away to a woman in michigan to be company for her horses. i miss seeing them out in the pasture.

sam


----------



## FireballDave

I love pop, I run on it; I don't do unhappy, it gets boring after two minutes. So I was really pleased when a friend of mine shared this restrained and understated performance of one of my favourite tunes:






Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns

I remember my great uncle brought home two goats. His wife would milk the goats but complained about their smell. Well uncle had a little red hatchback car. He came out of the house one day and the goats were on the roof of his car jumping up and down having the time of their life making dents and noise! Auntie came out later that evening to milk the goats and they were no where to be found!! Seems uncle sold them or gave them away....


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> I remember my great uncle brought home two goats. His wife would milk the goats but complained about their smell. Well uncle had a little red hatchback car. He came out of the house one day and the goats were on the roof of his car jumping up and down having the time of their life making dents and noise! Auntie came out later that evening to milk the goats and they were no where to be found!! Seems uncle sold them or gave them away....


trouble is they are too intelligent!


----------



## iamsam

what a great video dave - thanks for sharing. i always get a kick out of an orchestra playing pop music - they seemed to be enjoying themselves.

sam



FireballDave said:


> I love pop, I run on it; I don't do unhappy, it gets boring after two minutes. So I was really pleased when a friend of mine shared this restrained and understated performance of one of my favourite tunes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!
> Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> I love pop, I run on it; I don't do unhappy, it gets boring after two minutes. So I was really pleased when a friend of mine shared this restrained and understated performance of one of my favourite tunes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!
> Dave


Thank you for sharing. Awesome video! I throughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Tessadele

Hello Myfanwy, liked your pictures. Also, liked your mittens which I saw today on the main forum, I think; trouble is I look for so long at KP I fall asleep & can't remember where I read what. Tessa


----------



## Tessadele

You know I meant gloves, don't you?

Tessa


----------



## FireballDave

thewren said:


> what a great video dave - thanks for sharing. i always get a kick out of an orchestra playing pop music - they seemed to be enjoying themselves.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love pop, I run on it; I don't do unhappy, it gets boring after two minutes. So I was really pleased when a friend of mine shared this restrained and understated performance of one of my favourite tunes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!
> Dave
Click to expand...

The Pet Sop Boys were well known for their restraint, that song does require a full orcestra complete with harp. That video is possibly their best performance ever.

Dave


----------



## Dreamweaver

Hi Guys, Does anyone remember what page the White Chile recipe was on? I've skimmed through the first 16 and can't find it... DH wants to cook it for dinner and I must not have bookmarked......

Sam has already rescued me...... Thanks


----------



## Lurker 2

Tessadele said:


> Hello Myfanwy, liked your pictures. Also, liked your mittens which I saw today on the main forum, I think; trouble is I look for so long at KP I fall asleep & can't remember where I read what. Tessa


Hi Tessa! thank you! the DGD had requested gloves, and I could only find very vague patterns, so there was a lot of math involved, trying to clean up a bit after my mucky puppy- being so low to the ground he has trailed in an awful lot of mud. Am thinking very seriously of buying a carpet cleaner. -easier that way than hiring a 'Rug Doctor' [so-called]. It would have to be stored in my work room, but I don't want to end up out on my ear, even with my very easy going landlord! I gather your holiday was a bit damp. You have probably seen what our rain can be like when you have been out here. Taranaki has been really copping the storms lately!


----------



## Joe P

Sam, did you get my note about your living and where I was in Seattle????



thewren said:


> what a great video dave - thanks for sharing. i always get a kick out of an orchestra playing pop music - they seemed to be enjoying themselves.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love pop, I run on it; I don't do unhappy, it gets boring after two minutes. So I was really pleased when a friend of mine shared this restrained and understated performance of one of my favourite tunes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!
> Dave
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamweaver

Great video, Dave..... In my foolish youth, I took up the violin because I saw a lady on Ed Sullivan play "Hot Canary". Of course, I then thought ALL violin music would be fast and fun....... My sister-in-law is first chair flautist for Dallas Symphony... The do a summer series of Pops and that is as classic as I can get.... Loved it last night when the choir director dedicated a song to her husband, who had stated he would NEVER go to an opera. It was a fun farcical little ditty that spoofed all the famous operas while incorporating good basic operatic skills. The kids were FANTASTIC.... (They also dedicated a song to all the dads.... Duct Tape...... So funny) Back to page 25 to see if I can EVER catch-up....


----------



## Joe P

aubergine is egg plant right??? Or am I repeating myself?


----------



## Tessadele

myfanwy said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Myfanwy, liked your pictures. Also, liked your mittens which I saw today on the main forum, I think; trouble is I look for so long at KP I fall asleep & can't remember where I read what. Tessa
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tessa! thank you! the DGD had requested gloves, and I could only find very vague patterns, so there was a lot of math involved, trying to clean up a bit after my mucky puppy- being so low to the ground he has trailed in an awful lot of mud. Am thinking very seriously of buying a carpet cleaner. -easier that way than hiring a 'Rug Doctor' [so-called]. It would have to be stored in my work room, but I don't want to end up out on my ear, even with my very easy going landlord! I gather your holiday was a bit damp. You have probably seen what our rain can be like when you have been out here. Taranaki has been really copping the storms lately!
Click to expand...

We bought a carpet cleaner about 6 months ago, it's a wonderful contraption, quick & easy, leaves the carpets nearly dry. Have I sold you one yet" The real advantage to us is it's always there when we want it & we don't have to remember to go to the hire shop.

We had some good news today, Julian's first grandson arrived. We were so touched we were both trying not to shed tears. We thought it wasn't going to happen & his son would be the last of his line as they are both only children of only children. I'm so pleased for him, he has been a wonderful Granddad to my lot, but of course it's not the same.

Tessa.


----------



## FireballDave

Joe P said:


> aubergine is egg plant right??? Or am I repeating myself?


Eggplant is another name for aubergines

Dave


----------



## daralene

Dreamweaver said:


> Hi Guys, Does anyone remember what page the White Chile recipe was on? I've skimmed through the first 16 and can't find it... DH wants to cook it for dinner and I must not have bookmarked......
> 
> Sam has already rescued me...... Thanks


Thanks Sam. I was busy running gd home and would have been to late. I sent it to Dreamweaver, but too late and then felt better when I saw you came to the rescue.
Again, thank you.


----------



## Lurker 2

Tessadele said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Myfanwy, liked your pictures. Also, liked your mittens which I saw today on the main forum, I think; trouble is I look for so long at KP I fall asleep & can't remember where I read what. Tessa
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tessa! thank you! the DGD had requested gloves, and I could only find very vague patterns, so there was a lot of math involved, trying to clean up a bit after my mucky puppy- being so low to the ground he has trailed in an awful lot of mud. Am thinking very seriously of buying a carpet cleaner. -easier that way than hiring a 'Rug Doctor' [so-called]. It would have to be stored in my work room, but I don't want to end up out on my ear, even with my very easy going landlord! I gather your holiday was a bit damp. You have probably seen what our rain can be like when you have been out here. Taranaki has been really copping the storms lately!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We bought a carpet cleaner about 6 months ago, it's a wonderful contraption, quick & easy, leaves the carpets nearly dry. Have I sold you one yet" The real advantage to us is it's always there when we want it & we don't have to remember to go to the hire shop.
> 
> We had some good news today, Julian's first grandson arrived. We were so touched we were both trying not to shed tears. We thought it wasn't going to happen & his son would be the last of his line as they are both only children of only children. I'm so pleased for him, he has been a wonderful Granddad to my lot, but of course it's not the same.
> 
> Tessa.
Click to expand...

Many congratulations!


----------



## daralene

jmai5421 said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I got home yesterday, The farm had gotten out. Too bad it hadn't of been today would have made a good picture for Aday.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Hope they all got back in ok.
> I do remember my SIL calling the high school to send her boys home during the middle of the day. Apparently their(the boy's) cows got out. They were raising them for 4H and then sell for beef. They were really big. It was in the winter and they walked up the deck and on to the pool(which was ice) and were staring at her in the kitchen through the sliding doors. Telling it, it was funny but I am sure pretty scary at the time. They probably just followed each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I trained them all to follow me when I call them. If that doesn't work I have a cow bell and bucket of grain, that gets them everytime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol:  :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are some amazing lady. I just love that your animals come to you when you call. You must have a beautiful spirit. Like the back-up of the bucket of grain and cow bell too. I think you could write a book and get a tv series.
> 
> Well, I'd better get ready to go pick up my GD. Babysitting ends this week so I should get a little caught up on gardening and knitting. It sure has been a wonderful time getting the insight of a 6 yr. old. I now have a lot of new fresh insights into the world. We were lying together watching a movie and I said I think I fell asleep and she informed me I did and imitated my breathing. Yup, she got that one right too.  Oh, to have her energy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aren't 6 year olds fun. Out of the mouth of babes. I can hardly wait for mine to visit. This will be the 6 year old's first visit.
Click to expand...

Be sure and get a special book and write down the things they tell you. You think you will never forget, but you will. Such special memories you will never want to forget. Your first time....how special. Hope you have great weather so you have your choice of being inside or out. Today we went to the animal rescue and looked at horses, pigs, ducks, llamas, cats, and dogs, and various smaller species. She wants one of each or all . Such fun. We also met grandpa for lunch and he got hugs and kisses galore. Have your camera ready. I accidentally said 6 but that is a year ahead. Please let me know some of the cute and funny things that happen.


----------



## wannabear

Nana J, my rug cleaner is on its last legs, and when I've replaced all the things that broke in the last two weeks, I need to get another. Nothing like it when you have kids and pets. You can get right after things before they dry up.

Joe, if you will Google for 'dictionary' you will turn up a variety of them, and you can look up words without getting up to go get the one on the shelf. In addition, you can look in a couple and be sure of finding the word you want, like tapas. My kids couldn't believe that I started using the internet as a reference resource because I always told them not to trust what they read online.


----------



## Lurker 2

wannabear said:


> Nana J, my rug cleaner is on its last legs, and when I've replaced all the things that broke in the last two weeks, I need to get another. Nothing like it when you have kids and pets. You can get right after things before they dry up.
> 
> Joe, if you will Google for 'dictionary' you will turn up a variety of them, and you can look up words without getting up to go get the one on the shelf. In addition, you can look in a couple and be sure of finding the word you want, like tapas. My kids couldn't believe that I started using the internet as a reference resource because I always told them not to trust what they read online.


I have high hopes for the machine I am contemplating, it will max out my card, but it is SO needed!


----------



## siouxann

Joe, if someone uses a word that I am not familiar with, I copy and paste it into my browser, and I get several (usually) results. You have your choice of several different dictioneries, and can look at several definitions. In my case, it saves me from trying to remember where the book is, and how much I might have to clear off it in order to use it! I think you will find it to be quicker than using a regular dictionery. Also, many of the current slang terms can be located on-line. Hope this helps!


----------



## Dreamweaver

KateB said:


> I'm right handed, but can also use my left for a lot of things, but I have a very poor sense of direction and always build in 'getting lost time' when going most places. I eventually figured out one thing I do that gets me lost - if I turned left going into eg. a restroom, I would also want to turn left coming out, sending me away from my starting point! Have been seen muttering, "In left, out right," in many restrooms!


This cracks me up...... I ONLY turn left... I have to look at the windows of the store to see if I'm making progress or backtracking. NESW makes no sense to me at all..... DH bought the house before this one without me....For some reason, it was a right-handed house.... Walking into the wrong room or the wall was an every day happening...


----------



## Dreamweaver

Marianne818 said:


> Thought I would share an interesting "tree" that grows in our area, it's the only one I know of though...


What a gorgeous site. I've wanted to grow Wisteria, but DH thinks it is too messy....(Actually, painted green concrete would be his favorite yade style.) A tree would be a fabulous compromise.


----------



## daralene

thewren said:


> what a great video dave - thanks for sharing. i always get a kick out of an orchestra playing pop music - they seemed to be enjoying themselves.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love pop, I run on it; I don't do unhappy, it gets boring after two minutes. So I was really pleased when a friend of mine shared this restrained and understated performance of one of my favourite tunes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!
> Dave
Click to expand...

The first words were about Tea and Chocolate. Who could ask for anything more. Great fun. I'm so lucky that I like all kinds of music, perhaps not punk. Good thing I like it all. Husband is jazz and classical and son is jazz and I guess it is called rock. Ds even has played in latin bands and here he is blue eyed with light brown hair playing away doing all the latin band steps. I just have so much fun with music in my life.


----------



## daralene

Dreamweaver said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I would share an interesting "tree" that grows in our area, it's the only one I know of though...
> 
> 
> 
> What a gorgeous site. I've wanted to grow Wisteria, but DH thinks it is too messy....(Actually, painted green concrete would be his favorite yade style.) A tree would be a fabulous compromise.
Click to expand...

You have me laughing with your story about the house and now the painted green concrete yard. I know DH makes up for it with his cooking.


----------



## Lurker 2

Dear NanaCaren, I have started putting the foil around my pots, for the snails, be interesting to see how it works, I think it looks prettier than the egg shells, and I am sure my snails are chomping through those!!


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> Dear NanaCaren, I have started putting the foil around my pots, for the snails, be interesting to see how it works, I think it looks prettier than the egg shells, and I am sure my snails are chomping through those!!


Thanks for that tip myfanwy. I'm going to use that for sure. Maybe sprinkle some salt too.


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear NanaCaren, I have started putting the foil around my pots, for the snails, be interesting to see how it works, I think it looks prettier than the egg shells, and I am sure my snails are chomping through those!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that tip myfanwy. I'm going to use that for sure. Maybe sprinkle some salt too.
Click to expand...

Beer in some sort of container drowns them, and I am fairly sure sugar water would do the trick!


----------



## Lurker 2

How are you keeping, Daralene?


----------



## budasha

5mmdpns said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone been contacted lately to say that they have been picked to win $l million on the Mega Millions lottery? I received a call today and I think it's a scam.
> 
> 
> 
> I watched Anderson today and it was all about scams! Here in Canada we are warned about someone phoning to say you are a lottery winner, just send us some information......
> 
> If in doubt, then be careful. Ask for phone numbers and name and who to contact. Do not give them information about you or anyone in your household. That is not how the lottery works. If your ticket is a winning one, then you must contact the lottery organization.
Click to expand...

Funny thing is that he gave me his name and a phone number (both could be phony). I thought I would check the number but it didn't come up. I missed Anderson Cooper today but a friend told me about the show. If it's legit, I'm sure we'll hear again. Anyway I passed the info on to the Antifraud Centre.


----------



## wannabear

budasha said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone been contacted lately to say that they have been picked to win $l million on the Mega Millions lottery? I received a call today and I think it's a scam.
> 
> 
> 
> I watched Anderson today and it was all about scams! Here in Canada we are warned about someone phoning to say you are a lottery winner, just send us some information......
> 
> If in doubt, then be careful. Ask for phone numbers and name and who to contact. Do not give them information about you or anyone in your household. That is not how the lottery works. If your ticket is a winning one, then you must contact the lottery organization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny thing is that he gave me his name and a phone number (both could be phony). I thought I would check the number but it didn't come up. I missed Anderson Cooper today but a friend told me about the show. If it's legit, I'm sure we'll hear again. Anyway I passed the info on to the Antifraud Centre.
Click to expand...

Had you actually bought a ticket?


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> How are you keeping, Daralene?


I'm great today. Had some really tired days. DH called after a music job and I never heard the phone ring and it was almost beside me. Thank goodness he left a message. Doing so much babysitting every day and I spend my time doing things with them. I'm like a kid, having lots of fun, going lots of places, but really tired at the end of the day. Had a couple of sad days, but just was patient with myself. Figure that is just normal with so much serious illness in the family.

Got two plants for the planters outside today and hope it is safe as we never know about frost until after the middle of June. All the poppies are in bloom and I love them so. They don't last really long but I brought some inside and I sear the cut end before putting them in water. My bleeding heart plant is usually so gorgeous but the late snow destroyed it almost completely. One of my orchid plants is about to have 7 baby orchids. I will post some photos when it blooms. I just love this time of the year. Is it Fall there and do you have trees that turn colors?

Read about your dog getting all muddy and tracking it in. A real mess to clean up, but so worth the love you get back. I always wanted a goat but after these stories, it's a good thing I didn't get one. When we had a farmhouse I used to get chased in the house by the geese and then the farmer next door taught me to act like a big goose to chase them off, so there I would be, wanting to use my yard and flapping my wings and acting like a wild goose.

How is everything at your end??


----------



## budasha

wannabear said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone been contacted lately to say that they have been picked to win $l million on the Mega Millions lottery? I received a call today and I think it's a scam.
> 
> 
> 
> I watched Anderson today and it was all about scams! Here in Canada we are warned about someone phoning to say you are a lottery winner, just send us some information......
> 
> If in doubt, then be careful. Ask for phone numbers and name and who to contact. Do not give them information about you or anyone in your household. That is not how the lottery works. If your ticket is a winning one, then you must contact the lottery organization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny thing is that he gave me his name and a phone number (both could be phony). I thought I would check the number but it didn't come up. I missed Anderson Cooper today but a friend told me about the show. If it's legit, I'm sure we'll hear again. Anyway I passed the info on to the Antifraud Centre.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Had you actually bought a ticket?
Click to expand...

No, according to his story, my DH'S name was randomly picked from the telephone directory and they have some connection to Rogers (which I didn't get) but he had quite a tale to tell and lots of info - none of which I can confirm anywhere.


----------



## Sorlenna

I get calls on occasion that say the caller has an important message for me...every time I search out the number, and not once has it been legit. People will try anything!


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are you keeping, Daralene?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm great today. Had some really tired days. DH called after a music job and I never heard the phone ring and it was almost beside me. Thank goodness he left a message. Doing so much babysitting every day and I spend my time doing things with them. I'm like a kid, having lots of fun, going lots of places, but really tired at the end of the day. Had a couple of sad days, but just was patient with myself. Figure that is just normal with so much serious illness in the family.
> 
> Got two plants for the planters outside today and hope it is safe as we never know about frost until after the middle of June. All the poppies are in bloom and I love them so. They don't last really long but I brought some inside and I sear the cut end before putting them in water. My bleeding heart plant is usually so gorgeous but the late snow destroyed it almost completely. One of my orchid plants is about to have 7 baby orchids. I will post some photos when it blooms. I just love this time of the year. Is it Fall there and do you have trees that turn colors?
> 
> Read about your dog getting all muddy and tracking it in. A real mess to clean up, but so worth the love you get back. I always wanted a goat but after these stories, it's a good thing I didn't get one. When we had a farmhouse I used to get chased in the house by the geese and then the farmer next door taught me to act like a big goose to chase them off, so there I would be, wanting to use my yard and flapping my wings and acting like a wild goose.
> 
> How is everything at your end??
Click to expand...

Having a big tidy up, because we are expecting visitors, Fale is waiting to hear the mid-day news from Samoa- so we are on Island music. I recall being really terrified one day when I was 6, I had been told to collect the goose eggs, but the gander spotted me, and came over the field hissing frantically. I screamed my lungs out, I remember my Daddy rescuing me.


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> Dear NanaCaren, I have started putting the foil around my pots, for the snails, be interesting to see how it works, I think it looks prettier than the egg shells, and I am sure my snails are chomping through those!!


Glad I could be of help. Yes it sure does look better.


----------



## NanaCaren

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear NanaCaren, I have started putting the foil around my pots, for the snails, be interesting to see how it works, I think it looks prettier than the egg shells, and I am sure my snails are chomping through those!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that tip myfanwy. I'm going to use that for sure. Maybe sprinkle some salt too.
Click to expand...

Salt will kill the plant.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear NanaCaren, I have started putting the foil around my pots, for the snails, be interesting to see how it works, I think it looks prettier than the egg shells, and I am sure my snails are chomping through those!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that tip myfanwy. I'm going to use that for sure.  Maybe sprinkle some salt too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Salt will kill the plant.
Click to expand...

thats why I suggested the beer or sugar water! I think the salt is on the basis, of first track your snail!!!


----------



## FireballDave

Dreamweaver said:


> Great video, Dave..... In my foolish youth, I took up the violin because I saw a lady on Ed Sullivan play "Hot Canary". Of course, I then thought ALL violin music would be fast and fun....... My sister-in-law is first chair flautist for Dallas Symphony... The do a summer series of Pops and that is as classic as I can get.... Loved it last night when the choir director dedicated a song to her husband, who had stated he would NEVER go to an opera. It was a fun farcical little ditty that spoofed all the famous operas while incorporating good basic operatic skills. The kids were FANTASTIC.... (They also dedicated a song to all the dads.... Duct Tape...... So funny) Back to page 25 to see if I can EVER catch-up....


Of course the violin should be fun, just look at the face of Alexander Rybak, he absolutely knew he'd got it right!






Eurovision 2009 was one of the best, it included this gem by string quartet, _Quartissimo_:






the powerful voice of Chiara:






and the thought-provoking song of Sasha Son which brought the subject of child abuse to the attention of over 600 million viewers and raised millions of Euros for charity:






strings were a major feature, there was also this hauntingly sublime entry from Estonia:






It was a pity there could only be one winner, although the young Norwegian lad really did deserve his triumph, he threw absolutely everything he'd got into that song!

I'm counting down to this year's fun!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

wannabear said:


> Nana J, my rug cleaner is on its last legs, and when I've replaced all the things that broke in the last two weeks, I need to get another. Nothing like it when you have kids and pets. You can get right after things before they dry up.
> 
> Joe, if you will Google for 'dictionary' you will turn up a variety of them, and you can look up words without getting up to go get the one on the shelf. In addition, you can look in a couple and be sure of finding the word you want, like tapas. My kids couldn't believe that I started using the internet as a reference resource because I always told them not to trust what they read online.


I always use my trusty OED, after the 'Hazlehurst Fiasco' I wouldn't trust the internet to get the year right!

Dave


----------



## Joe P

"they" say that to be a well rounded person and a man or woman of the world "cosmopolitan type person" one needs to appreciate other people's tastes whether it be music, foods, recipes, clothes, customs and probably traditions. My whole life I have tried to ascribe to that philosophy because I choose not to judge others or be better than anyone else only do my best to be inclusive of others.

With that being said music is so very auditory isn't it? I am so week auditorially because I don't hear the words because the music is like a figure ground thing that drowns out the enunciation of the words so I never really get the thoughts from the lyrics.

I have played in many theatrical productions of all kinds and have sung professionally in the D.C. area but I have had the libretto in front of me until I memorized it. Even before I go to Opera I have to check out the libretto and the records or sound tracks or c d from our public library to familarize myself with the lyrics to remember the story line and the characters.

Chiara(sp) her voice, Dave, is fabulous and I need to probably try to figure out the whole message she is singing because some of the words I can't decipher. Please do not take offense to this as I really like her voice. The other musicians have great messages but she is a stand out. I will try to find this song and read it so I can fully understand her message. You know Dave the Beattles were not my favorite musicians as it was again so hard for me to understand them but then "Imagine" came out and I fell into a puddle.

We all have our understandings and our acceptances of performers. I appreciate your tastes in things and I have learned a great deal from this tea party from you but I must admit you are on a much higher plane of understanding of music than me. However, I want to learn and if I make comment like this I hope and I do pray not to offend you. I do feel I need to respond to you and your tastes so I fully understand better, does this make any sense to you Dave??? You might need to sit me in the corner for awhile for discipline. Thanks for listening or reading.

joe p


FirieballDave said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great video, Dave..... In my foolish youth, I took up the violin because I saw a lady on Ed Sullivan play "Hot Canary". Of course, I then thought ALL violin music would be fast and fun....... My sister-in-law is first chair flautist for Dallas Symphony... The do a summer series of Pops and that is as classic as I can get.... Loved it last night when the choir director dedicated a song to her husband, who had stated he would NEVER go to an opera. It was a fun farcical little ditty that spoofed all the famous operas while incorporating good basic operatic skills. The kids were FANTASTIC.... (They also dedicated a song to all the dads.... Duct Tape...... So funny) Back to page 25 to see if I can EVER catch-up....
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the violin should be fun, just look at the face of Alexander Rybak, he absolutely knew he'd got it right!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eurovision 2009 was one of the best, it included this gem by string quartet, _Quartissimo_:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the powerful voice of Chiara:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the thought-provoking song of Sasha Son which brought the subject of child abuse to the attention of over 600 million viewers and raised millions of Euros for charity:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strings were a major feature, there was also this hauntingly sublime entry from Estonia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a pity there could only be one winner, although the young Norwegian lad really did deserve his triumph, he threw absolutely everything he'd got into that song!
> 
> I'm counting down to this year's fun!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...


----------



## Sorlenna

myfanwy said:


> thats why I suggested the beer or sugar water! I think the salt is on the basis, of first track your snail!!!


The beer is the best I've found (we put it in a pie plate) for getting rid of slugs and snails.

I'm up to row...60-ish? now! So far, so good. Now I have to figure out where the armholes go. :mrgreen:


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats why I suggested the beer or sugar water! I think the salt is on the basis, of first track your snail!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The beer is the best I've found (we put it in a pie plate) for getting rid of slugs and snails.
> 
> I'm up to row...60-ish? now! So far, so good. Now I have to figure out where the armholes go. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: I hope you post a picture when you are finished.


----------



## jmai5421

Dreamweaver said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm right handed, but can also use my left for a lot of things, but I have a very poor sense of direction and always build in 'getting lost time' when going most places. I eventually figured out one thing I do that gets me lost - if I turned left going into eg. a restroom, I would also want to turn left coming out, sending me away from my starting point! Have been seen muttering, "In left, out right," in many restrooms!
> 
> 
> 
> This cracks me up...... I ONLY turn left... I have to look at the windows of the store to see if I'm making progress or backtracking. NESW makes no sense to me at all..... DH bought the house before this one without me....For some reason, it was a right-handed house.... Walking into the wrong room or the wall was an every day happening...
Click to expand...

Oh boy can I ever relate. I always build in extra time. Today I built in an extra 20 minutes to get to the new church from the cabin. We have been there twice but I wasn't driving. DH went over the directions many times, but wouldn't you know it, I made one wrong turn. I went left instead of right. Up here all county roads look alike with tall pine and birch trees lining the roads. I got quite a ways and realized that the approaching town was not right. Turned around and made the quilting session just in time. Lucky I had an extra 20 minutes. Directions do not mean anything to me. The only way I can tell is the sun comes up in the east and sets in the west, but if it is not sunrise or sunset I am lost. My sister and brother are worse. It must run in the family, some directional gene missing.


----------



## wannabear

FireballDave said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great video, Dave..... In my foolish youth, I took up the violin because I saw a lady on Ed Sullivan play "Hot Canary". Of course, I then thought ALL violin music would be fast and fun....... My sister-in-law is first chair flautist for Dallas Symphony... The do a summer series of Pops and that is as classic as I can get.... Loved it last night when the choir director dedicated a song to her husband, who had stated he would NEVER go to an opera. It was a fun farcical little ditty that spoofed all the famous operas while incorporating good basic operatic skills. The kids were FANTASTIC.... (They also dedicated a song to all the dads.... Duct Tape...... So funny) Back to page 25 to see if I can EVER catch-up....
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the violin should be fun, just look at the face of Alexander Rybak, he absolutely knew he'd got it right!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a pity there could only be one winner, although the young Norwegian lad really did deserve his triumph, he threw absolutely everything he'd got into that song!
> 
> I'm counting down to this year's fun!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I enjoyed that young man immensely. My oldest girl went off to conservatory to play fiddle, and I knew a good many talented kids. It was the death of any interest in music for my daughter though. Seeing this boy having great fun is . . . great fun!


----------



## wannabear

Joe, try allthelyrics.com.


----------



## Joe P

OMG I never knew this existed. Thank you so very much this makes my life with music so much better, you really are a very nice person to share and help. Thanks again you are my hero. I hope Dave understands my quandry and now you have helped it.

joe p



wannabear said:



> Joe, try allthelyrics.com.


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear NanaCaren, I have started putting the foil around my pots, for the snails, be interesting to see how it works, I think it looks prettier than the egg shells, and I am sure my snails are chomping through those!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that tip myfanwy. I'm going to use that for sure. Maybe sprinkle some salt too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Salt will kill the plant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats why I suggested the beer or sugar water! I think the salt is on the basis, of first track your snail!!!
Click to expand...

Oops. Guess I missed out on how the foil was placed. You are soooo right.


----------



## pammie1234

I love music, and can tolerate almost any kind for a short while. I think that is why there are so many different types of music, to please the ears of a variety of people. I think the same is in art. Even though I think I could paint a red circle on a large canvas, mine would not be in a New York museum. One of my friends used to have a saying that fits almost anything. "In manners of smell and taste, who's right?" Opinions are just that, what one thinks. I learned a long time ago that what I like isn't necessarily what my DM likes!


----------



## daralene

What an exciting tea party this is and such great company with a fabulous host. I've seen so many wonderful photographs about your life, present and past; your locations with magical floating islands, mountains, homes, ships, water, etc. I feel like I've been on a vacation when I come here and visit with all of you. Not only is it educational to learn about life all around the world, but great tips on everything. Now tonight I got to go to a fabulous Eurovision concert by just clicking on the links. We share our joys and sorrow and knowledge. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Joe P

It was 86 today but we started at 58. I guess it will be the same tomorrow. I love Texas when we have weather like this. But, we all know down here the heat is a comin. he he. 

I do love this forum and learn so very much of different societies and ways of living. What is so fascinating to me that with all the people on the tea party no one is obnoxious or rude and that says a lot about all of you. I am blessed to have found y'all. I am a bit country but you can "city fy" me. I love that word from my grandmother. Our other grandmother is living in laredo where they just hung and beheaded what 14 people and hung them on a stone wall across the Rio Grande River this last weekend and they also killed 40 people not too far away as well. She was there this week end at our uncle's home in nuevo laredo (border city) for Mother's day. We all were cringing hoping she got across the river and it took her 2 hours to drive across the bridge. she is 94 yrs old and quite a lady. She plans to come up for a few weeks to be with us and teach us her ways of making tex mex food and Castilian food. I can hardly wait. Do y'all want me to relay those recipes?? 

joe p


----------



## Lurker 2

Joe P said:


> It was 86 today but we started at 58. I guess it will be the same tomorrow. I love Texas when we have weather like this. But, we all know down here the heat is a comin. he he.
> 
> I do love this forum and learn so very much of different societies and ways of living. What is so fascinating to me that with all the people on the tea party no one is obnoxious or rude and that says a lot about all of you. I am blessed to have found y'all. I am a bit country but you can "city fy" me. I love that word from my grandmother. Our other grandmother is living in laredo where they just hung and beheaded what 14 people and hung them on a stone wall across the Rio Grande River this last weekend and they also killed 40 people not too far away as well. She was there this week end at our uncle's home in nuevo laredo (border city) for Mother's day. We all were cringing hoping she got across the river and it took her 2 hours to drive across the bridge. she is 94 yrs old and quite a lady. She plans to come up for a few weeks to be with us and teach us her ways of making tex mex food and Castilian food. I can hardly wait. Do y'all want me to relay those recipes??
> 
> joe p


Joe! need you ask? of course we want receipts!!


----------



## Joe P

okeedokee !!! I will certainly do that. Did you do Dave's croquettes? I can't remember if you did, we did last night and they were scrumptious, really really good. God love that man and his right on "receipts"

joe p



myfanwy said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was 86 today but we started at 58. I guess it will be the same tomorrow. I love Texas when we have weather like this. But, we all know down here the heat is a comin. he he.
> 
> I do love this forum and learn so very much of different societies and ways of living. What is so fascinating to me that with all the people on the tea party no one is obnoxious or rude and that says a lot about all of you. I am blessed to have found y'all. I am a bit country but you can "city fy" me. I love that word from my grandmother. Our other grandmother is living in laredo where they just hung and beheaded what 14 people and hung them on a stone wall across the Rio Grande River this last weekend and they also killed 40 people not too far away as well. She was there this week end at our uncle's home in nuevo laredo (border city) for Mother's day. We all were cringing hoping she got across the river and it took her 2 hours to drive across the bridge. she is 94 yrs old and quite a lady. She plans to come up for a few weeks to be with us and teach us her ways of making tex mex food and Castilian food. I can hardly wait. Do y'all want me to relay those recipes??
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> Joe! need you ask? of course we want receipts!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Joe P said:


> okeedokee !!! I will certainly do that. Did you do Dave's croquettes? I can't remember if you did, we did last night and they were scrumptious, really really good. God love that man and his right on "receipts"
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was 86 today but we started at 58. I guess it will be the same tomorrow. I love Texas when we have weather like this. But, we all know down here the heat is a comin. he he.
> 
> I do love this forum and learn so very much of different societies and ways of living. What is so fascinating to me that with all the people on the tea party no one is obnoxious or rude and that says a lot about all of you. I am blessed to have found y'all. I am a bit country but you can "city fy" me. I love that word from my grandmother. Our other grandmother is living in laredo where they just hung and beheaded what 14 people and hung them on a stone wall across the Rio Grande River this last weekend and they also killed 40 people not too far away as well. She was there this week end at our uncle's home in nuevo laredo (border city) for Mother's day. We all were cringing hoping she got across the river and it took her 2 hours to drive across the bridge. she is 94 yrs old and quite a lady. She plans to come up for a few weeks to be with us and teach us her ways of making tex mex food and Castilian food. I can hardly wait. Do y'all want me to relay those recipes??
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> Joe! need you ask? of course we want receipts!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Not yet, am thinking of trying the tomato salsa- I think that would go down well. The DH likes really unusual things like chicken gizzards, and the chicken neck- things we would normally use for soup, or to make the gravy! how is your stitching coming on, I can only recall that it was very fine? Just got a pair of gloves for the DGD finished ready to post.


----------



## margewhaples

Hello to all; I seldom cook for myself any more and tomato things really disagree with me so any of those I eliminate from my repertoire, but often find interesting one that I would like to try. I have made several files where I save the recipes. I haven't yet got around to downloading Evernote and want to do so. I need to peruse the manual really well and decide how to index them so that I can separate into divisions and find them easily. I may try that one of these weekends when I am not overwhelmed with work. How long does it take to download and are there any suggestions as to how to arrange for easy recovery?
Hobo continues to be Hobo. He was missing this am when I went to sr. ctr. but was waiting on the drive when I returned. He doesn't like to stay in the house very long and seems to want out at lease every two hours. This is a nuisance at night. I love him and will try to accomodate him as he adjusts to indoor life. I am loving all the gorgeious photos and daily change my screensaver to one of those posted. Well wishes to all I can empathize with those of you who are suffering with chronic pain as it has now severely affecte my ability to do, accomplish, shop and live. Marlark Marge.


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> NanaCaren, you definitly remind me of the series "All Creatures Great and Small" tending to your cows and sheep and piggies!!! A good ole barnyard of animals. Do you have chickens too? A small farm like yours we call a hobby farm.


We use the same term here for the small farms.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren, you definitly remind me of the series "All Creatures Great and Small" tending to your cows and sheep and piggies!!! A good ole barnyard of animals. Do you have chickens too? A small farm like yours we call a hobby farm.
> 
> 
> 
> We use the same term here for the small farms.
Click to expand...

seems it is a fairly general term!
How are you, Darowil?


----------



## darowil

Dreamweaver said:


> Hi Guys, Does anyone remember what page the White Chile recipe was on? I've skimmed through the first 16 and can't find it... DH wants to cook it for dinner and I must not have bookmarked......
> 
> Sam has already rescued me...... Thanks


I have it cooked ready for tea tonight. But couldn't have told yout he page so good Sam could. Somehow don't think it will do much for weight loss.


----------



## Joe P

would that be a "petting farm" here???

I loved reading "All Things Great and Small" series was he not from York or Yorkshire (my geography ignorance is showing, sorry) I loved reading each and every book and I saw the series on KLRN our educational channel here. I think BBC filmed it or showed it.

joe p



darowil said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren, you definitly remind me of the series "All Creatures Great and Small" tending to your cows and sheep and piggies!!! A good ole barnyard of animals. Do you have chickens too? A small farm like yours we call a hobby farm.
> 
> 
> 
> We use the same term here for the small farms.
Click to expand...


----------



## darowil

FireballDave said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great video, Dave..... In my foolish youth, I took up the violin because I saw a lady on Ed Sullivan play "Hot Canary". Of course, I then thought ALL violin music would be fast and fun....... My sister-in-law is first chair flautist for Dallas Symphony... The do a summer series of Pops and that is as classic as I can get.... Loved it last night when the choir director dedicated a song to her husband, who had stated he would NEVER go to an opera. It was a fun farcical little ditty that spoofed all the famous operas while incorporating good basic operatic skills. The kids were FANTASTIC.... (They also dedicated a song to all the dads.... Duct Tape...... So funny) Back to page 25 to see if I can EVER catch-up....
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the violin should be fun, just look at the face of Alexander Rybak, he absolutely knew he'd got it right!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eurovision 2009 was one of the best, it included this gem by string quartet, _Quartissimo_:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the powerful voice of Chiara:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the thought-provoking song of Sasha Son which brought the subject of child abuse to the attention of over 600 million viewers and raised millions of Euros for charity:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strings were a major feature, there was also this hauntingly sublime entry from Estonia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a pity there could only be one winner, although the young Norwegian lad really did deserve his triumph, he threw absolutely everything he'd got into that song!
> 
> I'm counting down to this year's fun!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

We have been invited to a Eurovision evening. We are to go dressed as though from one of the countries as to take food from that country. Mu husband has decided he wants to goas the old grannies. he figures as long as he has a sscarf and slippers on he will be OK (well I assume he will have something on inbetween them! but he doesn't seem to be bothered with what). I did ask what food he was planning on taking an he came up with something totally unrelated. I hate trying to work out these type of things and so don't want to go. But as I missed the last thing these people did (it was a Japanese night and I was already feeling offcolour I think I should go. I'm not game to try Japanese food because I associate it with raw fish and seaweed neither of which I like.). No idea what to go as let alone what food to cook. I thought we should go representing England. Could pull out my English passport, wear anything out my cupboard (well as I keep clothes so long I will still have I bought there) and cook a stodgy pudding! But DH thinks it is too boring. Thier are times when it would be helpful to be a little more adventurous. Why not make use of my English history and be boring?
Seaweed and my husband are responsible for the only other time I was physically sick with morning sickeness. Recently I commented on my dislike of sauerkraut following a morning sickness experience due to my DH (I assume on a recent TP). Well another time he collected seaweed for the garden. BUt as seaweed is salty it needed to be washed first. And so off to work he went in the bath- and the smell of seaweed spread throughout the house, a smell I don't like at the best of times!


----------



## iamsam

dave - i didn't know what the "hazelhurst fiasco" was so i googled it - do you know there is a reference to you and your quote with knitting paridise as the url posted on the page that came up? how did that happen? and what was the hazelhurst fiasco?

sam

I always use my trusty OED, after the 'Hazlehurst Fiasco' I wouldn't trust the internet to get the year right!

Dave[/quote]


----------



## darowil

myfanwy said:


> Joe! need you ask? of course we want receipts!!


This was going to be my response too.

What a life your grandmother seems to live- and at her age.


----------



## darowil

myfanwy said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren, you definitly remind me of the series "All Creatures Great and Small" tending to your cows and sheep and piggies!!! A good ole barnyard of animals. Do you have chickens too? A small farm like yours we call a hobby farm.
> 
> 
> 
> We use the same term here for the small farms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> seems it is a fairly general term!
> How are you, Darowil?
Click to expand...

I'm supposed to be away for couple of days. My brother bought a new place that they are going to rent out. So we headed down there for a couple of days as David wanted some peace and quite to study. Got there only to find that the electricity had been disconnected in the last couple of days! No cooking, no lights and no water (as it depends on a pump, no mainswater) so we decided to come back home! But otherwise I am fine. Nothing much going on here. But I am making through my WIPs, no that it seems to be making a huge difference.
The handknitters Guild has an exhibition in a couple of weeks, with a theme of 'its a small world'. So I am making some more of the eggcosies from the book the Eggy Soldier came from. Almost finished a penguin. 
Dave are you happy for me to knit up some of yours for the exhibition? If it's OK any suggestions as to which ones might be good? Must get hold of one of my Easter ones as well.


----------



## FireballDave

wannabear said:


> Joe, try allthelyrics.com.


Thank you for posting the link, it's a very useful site.

Joe: The lyrics to _Rändajad_ are worth a glance, it connects the lifestyle of nomadic tribes everywhere, from the desert sands to the northern forests and tundra. Estonia is very far north, inland from the deceptively mild Bay of Tallinn, the temperature in Winter plummets; it was -26degC/-15degF when I was working there one January, the nomads in that region were seriously hardy folk!

http://www.allthelyrics.com/forum/nordic-countries-lyrics-translation/67167-estonian-to-english.html

I'm terrible at languages, but my son's best friend puts everyone to shame, I've lost count of how many he speaks. We have the original Eurovision broadcast without commentary so he can show off his skills and make us all feel thoroughly inadequate!

Doubtless I shall be mentioning Eurovision again, this year's contest is next week, I've been addicted to it all my life.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

daralene said:


> What an exciting tea party this is and such great company with a fabulous host. I've seen so many wonderful photographs about your life, present and past; your locations with magical floating islands, mountains, homes, ships, water, etc. I feel like I've been on a vacation when I come here and visit with all of you. Not only is it educational to learn about life all around the world, but great tips on everything. Now tonight I got to go to a fabulous Eurovision concert by just clicking on the links. We share our joys and sorrow and knowledge. Thanks everyone.


I'm so glad you're enjoying it, I think it's great that we can share our lifestyles around the globe.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

margewhaples said:


> Hello to all; I seldom cook for myself any more and tomato things really disagree with me so any of those I eliminate from my repertoire, but often find interesting one that I would like to try. I have made several files where I save the recipes. I haven't yet got around to downloading Evernote and want to do so. I need to peruse the manual really well and decide how to index them so that I can separate into divisions and find them easily. I may try that one of these weekends when I am not overwhelmed with work. How long does it take to download and are there any suggestions as to how to arrange for easy recovery?
> Hobo continues to be Hobo. He was missing this am when I went to sr. ctr. but was waiting on the drive when I returned. He doesn't like to stay in the house very long and seems to want out at lease every two hours. This is a nuisance at night. I love him and will try to accomodate him as he adjusts to indoor life. I am loving all the gorgeious photos and daily change my screensaver to one of those posted. Well wishes to all I can empathize with those of you who are suffering with chronic pain as it has now severely affecte my ability to do, accomplish, shop and live. Marlark Marge.


This is a nice salsa that is very refreshing:

*Pineapple Salsa

Ingredients:*
4 oz (115g) fresh pineapple, finely chopped
1 red chilli, seeded and finely chopped
1 tsp soft brown sugar
1 tsp soy sauce
1 tbs chopped fresh coriander

*Method:*
Mix all the ingredients together. Cover and chill for at least half an hour before serving.

Arranging note-book entries on _Evernote_ is personal to the individual. I have one note-book for receipts, into which I put all food-related notes. I add tags to each receipt for the key ingredient(s) such as lamb, beef, pineapple, etc., I also use tags like, soup, starter, main, dessert, canape, tapas, etc., these enable me to pull up useful groups dishes.

The trick of it is to use tags that mean something to you personally, a note can have more than one tag attached, this enables you to interrogate your archive in a variety of ways. I advise you to use keywords that are obvious, a term you don't use in everyday conversation is probably a bad choice!

Tags are the key to the system's flexibility, the best way to learn is to start using it and play around until you find what works best for you.

Hope that helps
Dave


----------



## FireballDave

darowil said:


> The handknitters Guild has an exhibition in a couple of weeks, with a theme of 'its a small world'. So I am making some more of the eggcosies from the book the Eggy Soldier came from. Almost finished a penguin.
> Dave are you happy for me to knit up some of yours for the exhibition? If it's OK any suggestions as to which ones might be good? Must get hold of one of my Easter ones as well.


I'm honoured you like my designs enough to include them, of course you can use them. The only restriction I put on the use of my patterns is that the charts and instructions should not be printed out and sold without reference to me and then it should only be to raise money for charity. The designs I post here are free for all to use, I would much prefer it if people shared the URL, that way the site benefits from hosting the facility.

As to which patterns to use, that's a tricky one, I think I'd include the Commonwealth Day cosy:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-65615-1.html

possibly also the Eurovision:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-10667-1.html

and EU design:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-10039-1.html

since they are all about bringing nations and cultures together.

_Three Little Fishes_ is fun and whimsical:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-11818-1.html

as is the tiny chef's hat:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-31623-1.html

Or you might feel it's more of bow tie event:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-60629-1.html

Or you could fly _Up Up and Away_ in a little hot air balloon:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-72793-1.html

I think these all fit in with the theme, do let us know which you think is most appropriate.

I hope the event is a great success.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

thewren said:


> dave - i didn't know what the "hazelhurst fiasco" was so i googled it - do you know there is a reference to you and your quote with knitting paridise as the url posted on the page that came up? how did that happen? and what was the hazelhurst fiasco?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always use my trusty OED, after the 'Hazlehurst Fiasco' I wouldn't trust the internet to get the year right!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Ronnie Hazlehurst was a composer and the BBC's Light Musical Entertainment Director who died on the 1st of October 2007. When it came to writing his obituary, lazy journalists looked him up on _Wikipedia_, that well-known dump-truck of unreliability, instead of consulting the archives. Unfortunately some wag had credited him with the music for the bubble-gum pop group _S Club 7_, virtually every broadcaster and newspaper included this in their obituary, including the BBC!

This caused considerable embarrassment and more than a few wry smiles from those of us who had for years been warning of the dangers of relying on the internet. Unsupported use of information from _Wikipedia_ is now a sackable offence at many papers and broadcasters, it is also an automatic 'Fail' at most universities in the UK. The internet has many uses, but as a source of hard facts it should only be used to point one towards more reliable and tested sources and then, only with extreme caution!

Dave


----------



## darowil

Thanks Dave- there are some goodies in there- let you know which I do when I have done them. Inspired now to start them!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren, you definitly remind me of the series "All Creatures Great and Small" tending to your cows and sheep and piggies!!! A good ole barnyard of animals. Do you have chickens too? A small farm like yours we call a hobby farm.
> 
> 
> 
> We use the same term here for the small farms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> seems it is a fairly general term!
> How are you, Darowil?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm supposed to be away for couple of days. My brother bought a new place that they are going to rent out. So we headed down there for a couple of days as David wanted some peace and quite to study. Got there only to find that the electricity had been disconnected in the last couple of days! No cooking, no lights and no water (as it depends on a pump, no mainswater) so we decided to come back home! But otherwise I am fine. Nothing much going on here. But I am making through my WIPs, no that it seems to be making a huge difference.
> The handknitters Guild has an exhibition in a couple of weeks, with a theme of 'its a small world'. So I am making some more of the eggcosies from the book the Eggy Soldier came from. Almost finished a penguin.
> Dave are you happy for me to knit up some of yours for the exhibition? If it's OK any suggestions as to which ones might be good? Must get hold of one of my Easter ones as well.
Click to expand...

I hope you will make some photos, to show us! I thought your 'eggy soldier' was a real character. The cosies have a real advantage in being fairly quick to make.
No wonder you came home sooner than anticipated!
Am working on gloves at the moment- with winter really drawing in. We did not see Australia or the Pacific on the weather forecast tonight- so I don't know yours. Ours is a blast straight from the Antarctic!


----------



## darowil

Lovely weather at the moment, high teens to low twenties though we may have a little rain.


----------



## FireballDave

darowil said:


> Thanks Dave- there are some goodies in there- let you know which I do when I have done them. Inspired now to start them!


I'm glad you like them. I don't really have favourites, although I was fairly pleased with myself when I finally solved the 'balloon puzzle', that one took a lot of thinking through and I'm allergic to anything that remotely resembles work!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning , I thought I'd share the view from I have this morning.


----------



## NanaCaren

Joe P said:


> would that be a "petting farm" here???
> 
> I loved reading "All Things Great and Small" series was he not from York or Yorkshire (my geography ignorance is showing, sorry) I loved reading each and every book and I saw the series on KLRN our educational channel here. I think BBC filmed it or showed it.
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren, you definitly remind me of the series "All Creatures Great and Small" tending to your cows and sheep and piggies!!! A good ole barnyard of animals. Do you have chickens too? A small farm like yours we call a hobby farm.
> 
> 
> 
> We use the same term here for the small farms.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

A Petting Farm is more for people to go see and pet the animals.

A Hobby Farm is a small farm that you have for raising your own food. Even though my animals can be pet and have names, you will also find them on the dinner plate.


----------



## darowil

Just had a TP tea, the White Chilli Chicken, and then some of the Advocaat and just to ensure that my weight appreciated the meal had it with cream and grated chocolate on top. A delicious meal, thank you to the two posters.
Now about to knit Daves Three Little Fishes egg cosy. Finished a delicate pink ballerina- which most definitely did not come from Dave!


----------



## Tessadele

Lovely pictures, NanaCaren. I think I'd sooner look out of your window than mine this morning. Have a nice day.

Tessa


----------



## NanaCaren

Tessadele said:


> Lovely pictures, NanaCaren. I think I'd sooner look out of your window than mine this morning. Have a nice day.
> 
> Tessa


Thank you. This morning the sky is beautiful,even with the dark clouds. Right now it is a chilly 43F. Hoping it warm up a little. Have a nice day as well.


----------



## Tessadele

darowil, I was just about to eat my Weight Watchers yoghurt and now I've gone right off it, I hope you are ashamed of your self! Still I suppose I could just add some cream & grated chocolate, or stir in some Advocaat. Or both"

Tessa


----------



## Marianne818

Thank you for the Pineapple Salsa receipt, I LOVE pineapple! Love to put it on the grill, goes very well with chicken and pork! I recently made pineapple vodka, LOL. It's pretty yummy by it's self but my son makes it into a pineappletini... I prefer to just pour a shot over crushed ice... cool and refreshing!
I learned how to make this from a bartender, peel and slice a pineapple into rings, layer in a glass dispenser, pour bottle of vodka over and let sit in a cool area for at least 4 days to 2 weeks.. discard pineapple and strain vodka... I keep mine chilled just because I prefer it that way. Enjoy!!


----------



## darowil

Tessadele said:


> darowil, I was just about to eat my Weight Watchers yoghurt and now I've gone right off it, I hope you are ashamed of your self! Still I suppose I could just add some cream & grated chocolate, or stir in some Advocaat. Or both"
> 
> Tessa


Yes well WW yogurt is closer to what I should be eating. Maybe next week.


----------



## darowil

Dave have you ever done eggcosies and/or napkin holders for a newly married couple? Our 'daughter' is getting married in a few weeks and suddenly wondered if you had anything suitable. Could do some placemats too.
Did the little fishies (eyeless as I had no beads but will deal with that tomorrow). had never done mattress stitch and figured this was a nice small project to start on- looks so much better than than my old method, Counter intuitive though to have the right side facing. All sewing I have done is from the wrong side.


----------



## daralene

Joe P said:


> It was 86 today but we started at 58. I guess it will be the same tomorrow. I love Texas when we have weather like this. But, we all know down here the heat is a comin. he he.
> 
> I do love this forum and learn so very much of different societies and ways of living. What is so fascinating to me that with all the people on the tea party no one is obnoxious or rude and that says a lot about all of you. I am blessed to have found y'all. I am a bit country but you can "city fy" me. I love that word from my grandmother. Our other grandmother is living in laredo where they just hung and beheaded what 14 people and hung them on a stone wall across the Rio Grande River this last weekend and they also killed 40 people not too far away as well. She was there this week end at our uncle's home in nuevo laredo (border city) for Mother's day. We all were cringing hoping she got across the river and it took her 2 hours to drive across the bridge. she is 94 yrs old and quite a lady. She plans to come up for a few weeks to be with us and teach us her ways of making tex mex food and Castilian food. I can hardly wait. Do y'all want me to relay those recipes??
> 
> joe p


How horrible about what happened Joe p. So glad grandmother got across the river okay, but that was a long time to be stuck on a bridge. Don't you just love having a grandmother 94 yrs. old who is still active and yes, "quite a lady." You come from hardy and wonderful people. Oh YES we want those recipes!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumb up:

I agree with you about the people on this site! A joyful way to start my day.


----------



## daralene

darowil said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys, Does anyone remember what page the White Chile recipe was on? I've skimmed through the first 16 and can't find it... DH wants to cook it for dinner and I must not have bookmarked......
> 
> Sam has already rescued me...... Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I have it cooked ready for tea tonight. But couldn't have told yout he page so good Sam could. Somehow don't think it will do much for weight loss.
Click to expand...

 I'm sure it can be done with 0% yogurt and lo fat s. cream too.

You're right about it not being good for weight loss. I only make it to take to parties. If I made it at home I would eat it all since DH doesn't eat sour cream or much cheese. That's ok with me as it helps me. LOL short and shorter all the time. Don't want to end up too round.

Marianne, that pineapple vodka.....what a great idea. Will have to try that.

NanaCaren, thanks for those great photos. Such beautiful colors.

Darowill, how disappointing to get where you were going and have to turn around and go home. Glad you are making progress on WIP and love it that you are displaying your work in the Knitters Guild Exhibition. Won't Dave be proud with some of his work in it. I want to join a Knitters Guild and might do it this coming year. How did your Eurovision night go. What did you take? My favorite meal my grandmother cooked is rump roast and yorkshire pudding. Not sure if rump roast is British, but both grandma and grandpa were British.

If I am at the Tea Party less it will be because my husband works on the computer and he is off for the summer. He will now continue to work on his own WIP's, funny, it's not knitting, but music. He uses the computer a lot for writing text books, and has a music program on here. Now that today is my last day of regular babysitting and he will be home all the time, I will get caught up on the house and knitting. Yay. I'll try and get on when he is at the piano.

Wishing you all a great day! It's just gorgeous here.


----------



## Marianne818

Daralene, try the pineapple vodka, it is refreshing over ice or made into a slushy type drink ;-) I have a blood disease and cannot partake of liquors very often but my friends love it! (and I have had a small glass myself now and then) :lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns

darowil said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys, Does anyone remember what page the White Chile recipe was on? I've skimmed through the first 16 and can't find it... DH wants to cook it for dinner and I must not have bookmarked......
> 
> Sam has already rescued me...... Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I have it cooked ready for tea tonight. But couldn't have told yout he page so good Sam could. Somehow don't think it will do much for weight loss.
Click to expand...

Basically you can take any chili recipe and substitute alfredo sauce for the tomatoe sauce.


----------



## darowil

darowil said:


> Dave have you ever done eggcosies and/or napkin holders for a newly married couple? Our 'daughter' is getting married in a few weeks and suddenly wondered if you had anything suitable. Could do some placemats too.
> Did the little fishies (eyeless as I had no beads but will deal with that tomorrow). had never done mattress stitch and figured this was a nice small project to start on- looks so much better than than my old method, Counter intuitive though to have the right side facing. All sewing I have done is from the wrong side.


Sorted myself out. Placemats got me thinking so I went to Ravelry and came up with some ideas so now have an excuse to go and buy more yarn. And as I have very little cotton I can't use stash


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning , I thought I'd share the view from I have this morning.


Fabulous sunrise, such lovely delicate hues, currently the skies aren't being very cooperative where I am.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Tessadele said:


> darowil, I was just about to eat my Weight Watchers yoghurt and now I've gone right off it, I hope you are ashamed of your self! Still I suppose I could just add some cream & grated chocolate, or stir in some Advocaat. Or both"
> 
> Tessa


How many martinis do I need to drink to make the olives count as one of my _five-a-day?_

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Marianne818 said:


> Thank you for the Pineapple Salsa receipt, I LOVE pineapple! Love to put it on the grill, goes very well with chicken and pork! I recently made pineapple vodka, LOL. It's pretty yummy by it's self but my son makes it into a pineappletini... I prefer to just pour a shot over crushed ice... cool and refreshing!
> I learned how to make this from a bartender, peel and slice a pineapple into rings, layer in a glass dispenser, pour bottle of vodka over and let sit in a cool area for at least 4 days to 2 weeks.. discard pineapple and strain vodka... I keep mine chilled just because I prefer it that way. Enjoy!!


I love pineapples too, the salsa is great with lots of dishes. I'll have to play with the vodka, another of my _five-a-day!_

This is a good emergency dessert:

*Toasted Pineapple Rings*
_Serves: 4_

*Ingredients:*
8 tinned pineapple rings
2 oz (55g) softened butter
2 oz (55g) soft brown sugar
2 oz (55g) mixed dried fruit

*Method:*
Drain the pineapple rings and pat them dry with kitchen paper, arrange on a lightly greased baking sheet.

Cream together the butter and sugar, then mix in the dried fruit. Spoon the mixture into the centre of each pineapple ring.

Either toast under a hot grill until golden, or bake in a hot oven at 425degF/215degC/Gas Regulo 7 for 8-10 minutes.

Serve hot with a generous blob of ice cream.

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## FireballDave

darowil said:


> Dave have you ever done eggcosies and/or napkin holders for a newly married couple? Our 'daughter' is getting married in a few weeks and suddenly wondered if you had anything suitable. Could do some placemats too.
> Did the little fishies (eyeless as I had no beads but will deal with that tomorrow). had never done mattress stitch and figured this was a nice small project to start on- looks so much better than than my old method, Counter intuitive though to have the right side facing. All sewing I have done is from the wrong side.


I go for a plain design with their initials and an ampersand with a few clear Bohemian crystals dotted around, it looks very good on white with a delicate pastel for the lettering.

Mattress stitich is my preferred method, it really is neat and doesn't take much longer.

Dave


----------



## darowil

daralene said:


> Darowill, how disappointing to get where you were going and have to turn around and go home. Glad you are making progress on WIP and love it that you are displaying your work in the Knitters Guild Exhibition. Won't Dave be proud with some of his work in it. I want to join a Knitters Guild and might do it this coming year. How did your Eurovision night go. What did you take? My favorite meal my grandmother cooked is rump roast and yorkshire pudding. Not sure if rump roast is British, but both grandma and grandpa were British.


The Eurovision night isn't yet. Think I might dress in green and take a potato dish. And maybe a Clare Valley wine- the Clare Valley is where my ancestors went to when they arrived from Ireland over 150 years ago. At least it looks like I have made some effort! And if DH wants to go Russian he can find some food himself. 
Now going to knit an octopus egg cosy. They are very quick to finsih that is for sure.


----------



## Sorlenna

NanaCaren said:


> :thumbup: I hope you post a picture when you are finished.


Here's what I have so far...I see some mistakes and some things I want to change, but when making a pattern, one always has to knit twice and measure three times.


----------



## FireballDave

Sorlenna said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: I hope you post a picture when you are finished.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I have so far...I see some mistakes and some things I want to change, but when making a pattern, one always has to knit twice and measure three times.
Click to expand...

Lovely, what a pretty stitch pattern!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning , I thought I'd share the view from I have this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous sunrise, such lovely delicate hues, currently the skies aren't being very cooperative where I am.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Thank you! Shortly after I took the pictures the sun came up with a vengeance. I only wish the sky was as cooperative on the 15th as it is here today.This is what it looks like on my drive home this morning and right now.


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: I hope you post a picture when you are finished.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I have so far...I see some mistakes and some things I want to change, but when making a pattern, one always has to knit twice and measure three times.
Click to expand...

Very nice, I like it so far. :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

Caren, I love those big poofy clouds--we don't see those often, so the photos are a treat.


----------



## FireballDave

darowil said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave have you ever done eggcosies and/or napkin holders for a newly married couple? Our 'daughter' is getting married in a few weeks and suddenly wondered if you had anything suitable. Could do some placemats too.
> Did the little fishies (eyeless as I had no beads but will deal with that tomorrow). had never done mattress stitch and figured this was a nice small project to start on- looks so much better than than my old method, Counter intuitive though to have the right side facing. All sewing I have done is from the wrong side.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorted myself out. Placemats got me thinking so I went to Ravelry and came up with some ideas so now have an excuse to go and buy more yarn. And as I have very little cotton I can't use stash
Click to expand...

I've found _Rico essntials_ mercerised cotton to be very good for colour-work, if that's any help.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning , I thought I'd share the view from I have this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous sunrise, such lovely delicate hues, currently the skies aren't being very cooperative where I am.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! Shortly after I took the pictures the sun came up with a vengeance. I only wish the sky was as cooperative on the 15th as it is here today.This is what it looks like on my drive home this morning and right now.
Click to expand...

Lovely skies, it's just a uniform strato-cumulus blanket here, I'm getting very bored with it. A good storm with massive cumulo-nimbus clouds, a bit of Wagnerian _Twilight of the Gods_ stuff would be fun!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> Caren, I love those big poofy clouds--we don't see those often, so the photos are a treat.


I just had to take a picture they are so captivating today. I love pictures of clouds.


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning , I thought I'd share the view from I have this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous sunrise, such lovely delicate hues, currently the skies aren't being very cooperative where I am.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! Shortly after I took the pictures the sun came up with a vengeance. I only wish the sky was as cooperative on the 15th as it is here today.This is what it looks like on my drive home this morning and right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lovely skies, it's just a uniform strato-cumulus blanket here, I'm getting very bored with it. A good storm with massive cumulo-nimbus clouds, a bit of Wagnerian _Twilight of the Gods_ stuff would be fun!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I can see how you would be getting bored with it. Storm clouds are the best. I might have to set the camera up to capture some next time we have a storm, might even get lightning if 'm lucky. The music would go perfect with it too. I used to tape storms and play them on days when I was by myself.


----------



## Sorlenna

I used to have a CD of thunderstorms...played it at night to help me sleep. Gee, I wonder what happened to that?


----------



## FireballDave

pammie1234 said:


> I love music, and can tolerate almost any kind for a short while. I think that is why there are so many different types of music, to please the ears of a variety of people. I think the same is in art. Even though I think I could paint a red circle on a large canvas, mine would not be in a New York museum. One of my friends used to have a saying that fits almost anything. "In manners of smell and taste, who's right?" Opinions are just that, what one thinks. I learned a long time ago that what I like isn't necessarily what my DM likes!


I agree, there are many artists whose work I appreciate, even if I wouldn't want to hang it on my own wall!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Sorlenna said:


> I used to have a CD of thunderstorms...played it at night to help me sleep. Gee, I wonder what happened to that?


This might help:

http://www.rainymood.com/

Dave


----------



## Sorlenna

FireballDave said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have a CD of thunderstorms...played it at night to help me sleep. Gee, I wonder what happened to that?
> 
> 
> 
> This might help:
> 
> http://www.rainymood.com/
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Ooh, very cool! Thanks!


----------



## Joe P

Another day with my friends here on the TP. It is sunny and beautiful today and those clouds in the pictures are beautiful how nice that you shared with us. I have the a/c on already this morningI.


----------



## jmai5421

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning , I thought I'd share the view from I have this morning.


I love your morning view. It looks so peaceful. I like your sky color at the beginnign of sunrise. Ours was almost the same with clouds. We also had lots of wind. The lake was white capping. DH and I went for a walk through the woods. We still have wind, but less. DH is out mowing and triming the lawn. I am inside relaxing on the TP. I need to catch up.
He went fishing yeasterday and caught some walleye, enough for a meal for the two of us), lots of Northern Pike which went right back in the lake and some clams which are just a nusiance. Yesterday the lake was calm, like glass so perfect for fishing. I was in town at a quilting group at church.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely pictures, NanaCaren. I think I'd sooner look out of your window than mine this morning. Have a nice day.
> 
> Tessa
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. This morning the sky is beautiful,even with the dark clouds. Right now it is a chilly 43F. Hoping it warm up a little. Have a nice day as well.
Click to expand...

thought it looked almost frosty! lovely pics.
Good Morning/afternoon!


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have a CD of thunderstorms...played it at night to help me sleep. Gee, I wonder what happened to that?
> 
> 
> 
> This might help:
> 
> http://www.rainymood.com/
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

The sound of the rain is really confusing the youngest grandson (2yrs). He keeps looking out the window and frowning.


----------



## jmai5421

Sorlenna said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: I hope you post a picture when you are finished.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I have so far...I see some mistakes and some things I want to change, but when making a pattern, one always has to knit twice and measure three times.
Click to expand...

I love the stitch pattern. You are so talented to be able to create your own pattern and stitch pattern. So pertty.


----------



## jmai5421

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning , I thought I'd share the view from I have this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous sunrise, such lovely delicate hues, currently the skies aren't being very cooperative where I am.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! Shortly after I took the pictures the sun came up with a vengeance. I only wish the sky was as cooperative on the 15th as it is here today.This is what it looks like on my drive home this morning and right now.
Click to expand...

Love white fluffy clouds and sun. Your sky is so blue. Perfect day to be outside. Ours looks that way now but with a breeze. It must be getting warmer. DH just came in to change to shorts and a tee shirt.


----------



## NanaCaren

Joe P said:


> Another day with my friends here on the TP. It is sunny and beautiful today and those clouds in the pictures are beautiful how nice that you shared with us. I have the a/c on already this morningI.


No a/c here today we will be lucky to reach 60F.


----------



## budasha

Sorlenna said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: I hope you post a picture when you are finished.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I have so far...I see some mistakes and some things I want to change, but when making a pattern, one always has to knit twice and measure three times.
Click to expand...

It looks very pretty even though you're only half finished. Nice pattern.


----------



## Joe P

lucky you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I want to get out there to work but the dirty house is calling more.

joe p



NanaCaren said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another day with my friends here on the TP. It is sunny and beautiful today and those clouds in the pictures are beautiful how nice that you shared with us. I have the a/c on already this morningI.
> 
> 
> 
> No a/c here today we will be lucky to reach 60F.
Click to expand...


----------



## mjs

FireballDave said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> dave - i didn't know what the "hazelhurst fiasco" was so i googled it - do you know there is a reference to you and your quote with knitting paridise as the url posted on the page that came up? how did that happen? and what was the hazelhurst fiasco?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always use my trusty OED, after the 'Hazlehurst Fiasco' I wouldn't trust the internet to get the year right!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ronnie Hazlehurst was a composer and the BBC's Light Musical Entertainment Director who died on the 1st of October 2007. When it came to writing his obituary, lazy journalists looked him up on _Wikipedia_, that well-known dump-truck of unreliability, instead of consulting the archives. Unfortunately some wag had credited him with the music for the bubble-gum pop group _S Club 7_, virtually every broadcaster and newspaper included this in their obituary, including the BBC!
> 
> This caused considerable embarrassment and more than a few wry smiles from those of us who had for years been warning of the dangers of relying on the internet. Unsupported use of information from _Wikipedia_ is now a sackable offence at many papers and broadcasters, it is also an automatic 'Fail' at most universities in the UK. The internet has many uses, but as a source of hard facts it should only be used to point one towards more reliable and tested sources and then, only with extreme caution!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I think this was one of the Two Ronnies that we had for a while? I loved their piece at the train station when they changed clothes.


----------



## darowil

FireballDave said:


> I go for a plain design with their initials and an ampersand with a few clear Bohemian crystals dotted around, it looks very good on white with a delicate pastel for the lettering.
> 
> Mattress stitich is my preferred method, it really is neat and doesn't take much longer.
> 
> Dave


Thats a really good idea, I could add the date as well on the placemat- maybe their names with intials on napkin rings and coasters.


----------



## darowil

Sorlenna said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: I hope you post a picture when you are finished.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I have so far...I see some mistakes and some things I want to change, but when making a pattern, one always has to knit twice and measure three times.
Click to expand...

It sure looks good. Great designing.


----------



## FireballDave

mjs said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> dave - i didn't know what the "hazelhurst fiasco" was so i googled it - do you know there is a reference to you and your quote with knitting paridise as the url posted on the page that came up? how did that happen? and what was the hazelhurst fiasco?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always use my trusty OED, after the 'Hazlehurst Fiasco' I wouldn't trust the internet to get the year right!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ronnie Hazlehurst was a composer and the BBC's Light Musical Entertainment Director who died on the 1st of October 2007. When it came to writing his obituary, lazy journalists looked him up on _Wikipedia_, that well-known dump-truck of unreliability, instead of consulting the archives. Unfortunately some wag had credited him with the music for the bubble-gum pop group _S Club 7_, virtually every broadcaster and newspaper included this in their obituary, including the BBC!
> 
> This caused considerable embarrassment and more than a few wry smiles from those of us who had for years been warning of the dangers of relying on the internet. Unsupported use of information from _Wikipedia_ is now a sackable offence at many papers and broadcasters, it is also an automatic 'Fail' at most universities in the UK. The internet has many uses, but as a source of hard facts it should only be used to point one towards more reliable and tested sources and then, only with extreme caution!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think this was one of the Two Ronnies that we had for a while? I loved their piece at the train station when they changed clothes.
Click to expand...

You're thinking of the late Ronnie Barker and my neighbour Ronnie Corbett, they were _The Two Ronnies_. Ronnie Hazlehurst was a conductor, prolific composer and the BBC's Director of Light Music.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have a CD of thunderstorms...played it at night to help me sleep. Gee, I wonder what happened to that?
> 
> 
> 
> This might help:
> 
> http://www.rainymood.com/
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sound of the rain is really confusing the youngest grandson (2yrs). He keeps looking out the window and frowning.
Click to expand...

It's wonderful when things like that happen, I wonder if it will work on seventeen yearolds?

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another day with my friends here on the TP. It is sunny and beautiful today and those clouds in the pictures are beautiful how nice that you shared with us. I have the a/c on already this morningI.
> 
> 
> 
> No a/c here today we will be lucky to reach 60F.
Click to expand...

Good luck, it didn't here!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have a CD of thunderstorms...played it at night to help me sleep. Gee, I wonder what happened to that?
> 
> 
> 
> This might help:
> 
> http://www.rainymood.com/
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sound of the rain is really confusing the youngest grandson (2yrs). He keeps looking out the window and frowning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's wonderful when things like that happen, I wonder if it will work on seventeen yearolds?
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

 :lol: Let me know if it works!


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another day with my friends here on the TP. It is sunny and beautiful today and those clouds in the pictures are beautiful how nice that you shared with us. I have the a/c on already this morningI.
> 
> 
> 
> No a/c here today we will be lucky to reach 60F.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck, it didn't here!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I would be happy to share the sun shine if I could. It is 55F now so, I might get lucky. Doesn't feel like it with the breeze though.


----------



## Sorlenna

Thanks for all the encouraging words about my vest! Today I'm tackling more of the problem trees in the back yard...wish me luck. They're very hard to get rid of!


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have a CD of thunderstorms...played it at night to help me sleep. Gee, I wonder what happened to that?
> 
> 
> 
> This might help:
> 
> http://www.rainymood.com/
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sound of the rain is really confusing the youngest grandson (2yrs). He keeps looking out the window and frowning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's wonderful when things like that happen, I wonder if it will work on seventeen yearolds?
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: Let me know if it works!
Click to expand...

I am a patient man and I can plan!

Or should that be plot? Cue evil grin!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks for all the encouraging words about my vest! Today I'm tackling more of the problem trees in the back yard...wish me luck. They're very hard to get rid of!


Good luck with it, I find battery acid works, I simply have to slit a vein for a ready supply!

Dave


----------



## KateB

jmai5421 said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm right handed, but can also use my left for a lot of things, but I have a very poor sense of direction and always build in 'getting lost time' when going most places. I eventually figured out one thing I do that gets me lost - if I turned left going into eg. a restroom, I would also want to turn left coming out, sending me away from my starting point! Have been seen muttering, "In left, out right," in many restrooms!
> 
> 
> 
> This cracks me up...... I ONLY turn left... I have to look at the windows of the store to see if I'm making progress or backtracking. NESW makes no sense to me at all..... DH bought the house before this one without me....For some reason, it was a right-handed house.... Walking into the wrong room or the wall was an every day happening...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boy can I ever relate. I always build in extra time. Today I built in an extra 20 minutes to get to the new church from the cabin. We have been there twice but I wasn't driving. DH went over the directions many times, but wouldn't you know it, I made one wrong turn. I went left instead of right. Up here all county roads look alike with tall pine and birch trees lining the roads. I got quite a ways and realized that the approaching town was not right. Turned around and made the quilting session just in time. Lucky I had an extra 20 minutes. Directions do not mean anything to me. The only way I can tell is the sun comes up in the east and sets in the west, but if it is not sunrise or sunset I am lost. My sister and brother are worse. It must run in the family, some directional gene missing.
Click to expand...

What I hate is when you ask if that's where some place is and the reply is, ''No, it's on the other side of the river.'' I've had this said to me in Glasgow, Dublin, Belfast and Amsterdam! It means absolutely nothing to me, because nine times out of ten I don't know where the @**% river is!!


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have a CD of thunderstorms...played it at night to help me sleep. Gee, I wonder what happened to that?
> 
> 
> 
> This might help:
> 
> http://www.rainymood.com/
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sound of the rain is really confusing the youngest grandson (2yrs). He keeps looking out the window and frowning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's wonderful when things like that happen, I wonder if it will work on seventeen yearolds?
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: Let me know if it works!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am a patient man and I can plan!
> 
> Or should that be plot? Cue evil grin!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

 Those poor poor lads. To be a fly on the wall.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Sorlenna

FireballDave said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the encouraging words about my vest! Today I'm tackling more of the problem trees in the back yard...wish me luck. They're very hard to get rid of!
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with it, I find battery acid works, I simply have to slit a vein for a ready supply!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Well, I'm trying to avoid poisons (apparently, there is just one that works on these things, and it's very noxious), so I'm getting out the shovel!


----------



## Lurker 2

Had a quick look at your Etsy shop, Sorlenna, you make some interesting bits and pieces! I really liked the vest you are working on.


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks for all the encouraging words about my vest! Today I'm tackling more of the problem trees in the back yard...wish me luck. They're very hard to get rid of!


good luck!

If you would like I can lend you some goats.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have a CD of thunderstorms...played it at night to help me sleep. Gee, I wonder what happened to that?
> 
> 
> 
> This might help:
> 
> http://www.rainymood.com/
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sound of the rain is really confusing the youngest grandson (2yrs). He keeps looking out the window and frowning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's wonderful when things like that happen, I wonder if it will work on seventeen yearolds?
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: Let me know if it works!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am a patient man and I can plan!
> 
> Or should that be plot? Cue evil grin!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those poor poor lads. To be a fly on the wall.
> 
> :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Sir Robert Cecil, 1st Earl of Salisbury is my personal hero!

Dave


----------



## Sorlenna

NanaCaren said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the encouraging words about my vest! Today I'm tackling more of the problem trees in the back yard...wish me luck. They're very hard to get rid of!
> 
> 
> 
> good luck!
> 
> If you would like I can lend you some goats.
Click to expand...

I'd love some goats! :mrgreen:

Thanks, Myfanwy. I'm hoping to finish it by the weekend.


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have a CD of thunderstorms...played it at night to help me sleep. Gee, I wonder what happened to that?
> 
> 
> 
> This might help:
> 
> http://www.rainymood.com/
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sound of the rain is really confusing the youngest grandson (2yrs). He keeps looking out the window and frowning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's wonderful when things like that happen, I wonder if it will work on seventeen yearolds?
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: Let me know if it works!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am a patient man and I can plan!
> 
> Or should that be plot? Cue evil grin!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those poor poor lads. To be a fly on the wall.
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sir Robert Cecil, 1st Earl of Salisbury is my personal hero!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I can't imagine why, no, no,no I can't!


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the encouraging words about my vest! Today I'm tackling more of the problem trees in the back yard...wish me luck. They're very hard to get rid of!
> 
> 
> 
> good luck!
> 
> If you would like I can lend you some goats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd love some goats! :mrgreen:
> 
> Thanks, Myfanwy. I'm hoping to finish it by the weekend.
Click to expand...

If I lived closer I'd bring them to you.


----------



## FireballDave

Tomorrow is a 'Study Day', _The Gannets_ feel they could best spend it with me; the fact I the practice sessions for the French _MotoGP_ in Le Mans are tomorrow and I have a subscription for the live video feed has nothing to do with it, you understand. They even brought one of their chums with them for the weekend, just as well I can knock up industrial portions of food at a moment's notice!

http://www.motogp.com/en/events/France/2012

Dave


----------



## Silverowl

FireballDave said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> dave - i didn't know what the "hazelhurst fiasco" was so i googled it - do you know there is a reference to you and your quote with knitting paridise as the url posted on the page that came up? how did that happen? and what was the hazelhurst fiasco?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always use my trusty OED, after the 'Hazlehurst Fiasco' I wouldn't trust the internet to get the year right!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ronnie Hazlehurst was a composer and the BBC's Light Musical Entertainment Director who died on the 1st of October 2007. When it came to writing his obituary, lazy journalists looked him up on _Wikipedia_, that well-known dump-truck of unreliability, instead of consulting the archives. Unfortunately some wag had credited him with the music for the bubble-gum pop group _S Club 7_, virtually every broadcaster and newspaper included this in their obituary, including the BBC!
> 
> This caused considerable embarrassment and more than a few wry smiles from those of us who had for years been warning of the dangers of relying on the internet. Unsupported use of information from _Wikipedia_ is now a sackable offence at many papers and broadcasters, it is also an automatic 'Fail' at most universities in the UK. The internet has many uses, but as a source of hard facts it should only be used to point one towards more reliable and tested sources and then, only with extreme caution!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think this was one of the Two Ronnies that we had for a while? I loved their piece at the train station when they changed clothes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're thinking of the late Ronnie Barker and my neighbour Ronnie Corbett, they were _The Two Ronnies_. Ronnie Hazlehurst was a conductor, prolific composer and the BBC's Director of Light Music.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

My FIL went to school with Ronnie Corbett in Edinburgh.


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> Tomorrow is a 'Study Day', _The Gannets_ feel they could best spend it with me; the fact I the practice sessions for the French _MotoGP_ in Le Mans are tomorrow and I have a subscription for the live video feed has nothing to do with it, you understand. They even brought one of their chums with them for the weekend, just as well I can knock up industrial portions of food at a moment's notice!
> 
> http://www.motogp.com/en/events/France/2012
> 
> Dave


They like to spend time with you, how could you think it has to do with the races. Shame on you!


----------



## siouxann

Dave, I think The Lads have your number!

Regarding the school, do they graduate with all the trappings, or is it more of a civilised procedure?


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow is a 'Study Day', _The Gannets_ feel they could best spend it with me; the fact I the practice sessions for the French _MotoGP_ in Le Mans are tomorrow and I have a subscription for the live video feed has nothing to do with it, you understand. They even brought one of their chums with them for the weekend, just as well I can knock up industrial portions of food at a moment's notice!
> 
> http://www.motogp.com/en/events/France/2012
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> They like to spend time with you, how could you think it has to do with the races. Shame on you!
Click to expand...

What a nasty suspicious mind I have!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow is a 'Study Day', _The Gannets_ feel they could best spend it with me; the fact I the practice sessions for the French _MotoGP_ in Le Mans are tomorrow and I have a subscription for the live video feed has nothing to do with it, you understand. They even brought one of their chums with them for the weekend, just as well I can knock up industrial portions of food at a moment's notice!
> 
> http://www.motogp.com/en/events/France/2012
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> They like to spend time with you, how could you think it has to do with the races. Shame on you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a nasty suspicious mind I have!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I'm the same way during the summer when all the teens want to come over on extra hot days. I'm sure it's for the food and pool.


----------



## Joe P

Dave, you mentioned the Earl of Salisbury, I have one lovely china fancy mug from my visit to the Salisbury Cathedral. I use it quite a bit for my morning coffee. I visited there in 1974 the city and the Cathedral were totally beautiful. Tell me about the Earl. thanks, joe the priest in the cathedral was very kind to me and my students.

joe p


----------



## FireballDave

siouxann said:


> Dave, I think The Lads have your number!
> 
> Regarding the school, do they graduate with all the trappings, or is it more of a civilised procedure?


We don't go in for that kind of thing, after the last exam they will have a small and informal private party, their exam certificates will arrive in a plain brown envelope.

I don't like graduation ceremonies myself. I always arranged to be out of the country for all of mine, I'm not into elitism. Only one uni cut up rough and churlishly withheld my degree from them, some years later they were surprised when I declined their invitation to give a professorial lecture. I can do childish too!

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns

FireballDave said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, I think The Lads have your number!
> 
> Regarding the school, do they graduate with all the trappings, or is it more of a civilised procedure?
> 
> 
> 
> We don't go in for that kind of thing, after the last exam they will have a small and informal private party, their exam certificates will arrive in a plain brown envelope.
> 
> I don't like graduation ceremonies myself. I always arranged to be out of the country for all of mine, I'm not into elitism. Only one uni cut up rough and churlishly withheld my degree from them, some years later they were surprised when I declined their invitation to give a professorial lecture. I can do childish too!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Dave, me thinks there is a mischievious little devil lurking around inside of you and you are letting him out once in a while to wreck civilized havoc on society that sadly lacks their own behavioural skills. :mrgreen:


----------



## FireballDave

Joe P said:


> Dave, you mentioned the Earl of Salisbury, I have one lovely china fancy mug from my visit to the Salisbury Cathedral. I use it quite a bit for my morning coffee. I visited there in 1974 the city and the Cathedral were totally beautiful. Tell me about the Earl. thanks, joe the priest in the cathedral was very kind to me and my students.
> 
> joe p


He was a brilliant politician and administrator, as Secretary of State to Queen Elizabeth he master-minded and engineered the smooth transition to James, for whom he was also Secretary of State. He was also _King's Intelligencer_ and possibly the most well-informed spy-master in the world.

In American terms, imagine all the power and influence of the Vice-President, President of the Senate, Director of both the F.B.I. and the C.I.A. as well as the Director of Homeland Security residing in one man. A skilfull and smart operator, he inherited his father's extensive spy network and his first cousin was the philosopher Francis Bacon, he was both smart and incredibly well-informed.

He knew where all the bodies were buried, he'd put most of them there!

Dave


----------



## darowil

FireballDave said:


> I don't like graduation ceremonies myself. I always arranged to be out of the country for all of mine, I'm not into elitism. Only one uni cut up rough and churlishly withheld my degree from them, some years later they were surprised when I declined their invitation to give a professorial lecture. I can do childish too!
> 
> Dave


I went to my last one because I knew Mum and my oldest daughter would want to go! And then my Mum couldn't come. And the only photo I have is me standing there in my gown flapping the stupid big sleeves- could just about fly away in them. But some of the Doctorate gowns looked great. Started wondering about doing a PhD based on what lovely bright gown I could then wear! That seemed a good basis to decide what course and uni to go to. The best were UK ones so it would also have been a good excuse to return! But if I had I would never have found KP.


----------



## FireballDave

5mmdpns said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, I think The Lads have your number!
> 
> Regarding the school, do they graduate with all the trappings, or is it more of a civilised procedure?
> 
> 
> 
> We don't go in for that kind of thing, after the last exam they will have a small and informal private party, their exam certificates will arrive in a plain brown envelope.
> 
> I don't like graduation ceremonies myself. I always arranged to be out of the country for all of mine, I'm not into elitism. Only one uni cut up rough and churlishly withheld my degree from them, some years later they were surprised when I declined their invitation to give a professorial lecture. I can do childish too!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dave, me thinks there is a mischievious little devil lurking around inside of you and you are letting him out once in a while to wreck civilized havoc on society that sadly lacks their own behavioural skills. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

I merely assist people to understand the consequences of their decisions. I don't hold grudges, I don't cross people off my _Christmas Card List_; I use _Tipp-Ex_, the final sanction!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Very sad that the wonderful Donna Summer has died, her music was the soundtrack of my life when I was young. I can only thank her for so many happy memories of nights in London's clubs dancing to her music.

This is my favourite mix of all, truly a classic:






Turn the volume up to _Earthquake_ and dance!

Dave


----------



## Sorlenna

Two hours' work is about all I can manage today--at least until the sun isn't so intense (definitely bathed in sunscreen before I went out and now need a cool shower). We made some progress, though two of the stubbornest roots still defy me...I'll get 'em. Eventually. One way or the other. Mwahaha (Dave, your battery acid idea started to sound pretty good...)

I only went to one of my graduations, too--the one my parents could attend, and I did it for them, since they were so happy I'd finally gone back to school. 

Whew. I'm beat...think I need to take my Handy Helper DD out for some ice cream as a reward!


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> Very sad that the wonderful Donna Summer has died, her music was the soundtrack of my life when I was young. I can only thank her for so many happy memories of nights in London's clubs dancing to her music.
> 
> This is my favourite mix of all, truly a classic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turn the volume up to _Earthquake_ and dance!
> 
> Dave


When? How very sad. :-(


----------



## Sorlenna

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very sad that the wonderful Donna Summer has died, her music was the soundtrack of my life when I was young. I can only thank her for so many happy memories of nights in London's clubs dancing to her music.
> 
> This is my favourite mix of all, truly a classic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turn the volume up to _Earthquake_ and dance!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> When? How very sad. :-(
Click to expand...

I believe it was today...she had cancer. That nasty stuff takes far, far too many people these days.


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very sad that the wonderful Donna Summer has died, her music was the soundtrack of my life when I was young. I can only thank her for so many happy memories of nights in London's clubs dancing to her music.
> 
> This is my favourite mix of all, truly a classic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turn the volume up to _Earthquake_ and dance!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> When? How very sad. :-(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe it was today...she had cancer. That nasty stuff takes far, far too many people these days.
Click to expand...

Yes it sure does.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very sad that the wonderful Donna Summer has died, her music was the soundtrack of my life when I was young. I can only thank her for so many happy memories of nights in London's clubs dancing to her music.
> 
> This is my favourite mix of all, truly a classic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turn the volume up to _Earthquake_ and dance!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> When? How very sad. :-(
Click to expand...

It was just announced on the news:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-18109654

A very sad loss.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very sad that the wonderful Donna Summer has died, her music was the soundtrack of my life when I was young. I can only thank her for so many happy memories of nights in London's clubs dancing to her music.
> 
> This is my favourite mix of all, truly a classic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turn the volume up to _Earthquake_ and dance!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> When? How very sad. :-(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was just announced on the news:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-18109654
> 
> A very sad loss.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Yes very sad.


----------



## FireballDave

From the age of sixteen I was out in London's night clubs, dancing 'till three in the morning. Disco was everywhere and Donna Summer was its undisputed Queen. I had a ball and she provided the soundtrack. 

London was so much fun and I was at art school, it was a great time in my life. I'd dumped the toxic influence of my father and was on a mission to have fun... And I did!

Thank you Donna!

Dave


----------



## siouxann

What a nice eulogy! Thank you, Dave. You've said it all.


----------



## Joe P

Donna Summers was big in our lives here as well as I discoed a great deal, quite a good dancer in my day. I remember us going to the ball room night club across from the White House in Washington D.C. and we were dancing and the roof rolled back and we could see the stars while we danced and there must have been 300 people there with a huge orchestra and Rosalind Kind (sister to Barbra Streisand) singing. We then heard on the breaks Donna Summers on tape. She rocked the place. Thanks Donna.

Oh, the cardinal's eggs hatched and mama and papa are very busy feeding now. Such a sight from my chair. 

joe p


----------



## FireballDave

Joe P said:


> Donna Summers was big in our lives here as well as I discoed a great deal, quite a good dancer in my day. I remember us going to the ball room night club across from the White House in Washington D.C. and we were dancing and the roof rolled back and we could see the stars while we danced and there must have been 300 people there with a huge orchestra and Rosalind Kind (sister to Barbra Streisand) singing. We then heard on the breaks Donna Summers on tape. She rocked the place. Thanks Donna.
> 
> Oh, the cardinal's eggs hatched and mama and papa are very busy feeding now. Such a sight from my chair.
> 
> joe p


Such moments are priceless and unique, they are what make us who we are.

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/music_blog/2012/05/remembering-donna-summer-in-videos.html

Donna Summer was one special lady that took me through highschool's crazy days.


----------



## iamsam

sorlenna - wow -- what a great pattern - and what a lot of talent you have in order to do something like that. hope to see the finished product.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: I hope you post a picture when you are finished.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I have so far...I see some mistakes and some things I want to change, but when making a pattern, one always has to knit twice and measure three times.
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

5mmdpns said:


> http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/music_blog/2012/05/remembering-donna-summer-in-videos.html
> 
> Donna Summer was one special lady that took me through highschool's crazy days.


This lady helped me get through some pretty crazy mixed up times.


----------



## Joe P

I am to be at the feeding station for awhile. Did I tell you the baby birds are out of their shells? I took a nap and I am a little fuzzy. he he.

joe p


----------



## iamsam

tell me why - he was a great planner and helped the crown save some money - how did he die?

sam



FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have a CD of thunderstorms...played it at night to help me sleep. Gee, I wonder what happened to that?
> 
> 
> 
> This might help:
> 
> http://www.rainymood.com/
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sound of the rain is really confusing the youngest grandson (2yrs). He keeps looking out the window and frowning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's wonderful when things like that happen, I wonder if it will work on seventeen yearolds?
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: Let me know if it works!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am a patient man and I can plan!
> 
> Or should that be plot? Cue evil grin!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those poor poor lads. To be a fly on the wall.
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sir Robert Cecil, 1st Earl of Salisbury is my personal hero!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...


----------



## Joe P

Sam, why the name thewren?

joe p


----------



## NanaCaren

Joe P said:


> I am to be at the feeding station for awhile. Did I tell you the baby birds are out of their shells? I took a nap and I am a little fuzzy. he he.
> 
> joe p


Do try to get a picture to post.


----------



## Joe P

I will try soon to that. They guard the nest carefully, and chirp at me when I go out there. hummmmmm do they peck at your head like robins or crows????

joe p

.


NanaCaren said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am to be at the feeding station for awhile. Did I tell you the baby birds are out of their shells? I took a nap and I am a little fuzzy. he he.
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> Do try to get a picture to post.
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

my middle name is renwyck - hence "the wren".

sam


Joe P said:


> Sam, why the name thewren?
> 
> joe p


----------



## NanaCaren

Joe P said:


> I will try soon to that. They guard the nest carefully, and chirp at me when I go out there. hummmmmm do they peck at your head like robins or crows????
> 
> joe p
> 
> .
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am to be at the feeding station for awhile. Did I tell you the baby birds are out of their shells? I took a nap and I am a little fuzzy. he he.
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> Do try to get a picture to post.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I don't know, I haven't gotten close enough to most of the nests around here. The morning dove I got very close but, I knew she wasn't going to be bothered.


----------



## daralene

Marianne818 said:


> Daralene, try the pineapple vodka, it is refreshing over ice or made into a slushy type drink ;-) I have a blood disease and cannot partake of liquors very often but my friends love it! (and I have had a small glass myself now and then) :lol:


Thank you so much for the vodka tip and here you can't even have any. I hope you will be okay with this blood disease. You look so happy and healthy in your photo. When I have some I will try the slushy type and I will toast you!

Sorienna, that is such a gorgeous vest. So lacy and it will set off any outfit you wear. Love it. A lot of work but worth it in the end.

DH isn't on the piano he is actually doing the dishes for me. How sweet of him, so I have a few minutes to get on. Yes, so sad to hear about Diana Summers. Such a gorgeous and talented singer. There is way too much cancer for sure. We all need to do what we can too enjoy life and stay healthy. So sad to see this disease rob us of yet another. So sad.


----------



## FireballDave

h


thewren said:


> tell me why - he was a great planner and helped the crown save some money - how did he die?
> 
> sam


Try to imagine that much power centred in one man, Sir Robet Cecil didn't save the Crown money, he secured The Crown! He's my hero because he was the smartest man of his age, the ultimate spymaster and manipulator of events. Always in the background, he protected and steered a fragile ship of state through perilous waters, without him, I'd be speaking Spanish and the world would be very different.

Dave


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> sorlenna - wow -- what a great pattern - and what a lot of talent you have in order to do something like that. hope to see the finished product.
> 
> sam


Thanks! I'm pleased so far, though it's going to need a little tweaking. It's occurred to me that if it were a bit longer, it would make a good beach coverup. Maybe when I do the pattern again, I'll do it with that in mind and then I can offer the variation as well. Graphing has come in very handy for making the decreases on the fronts, too, and now I have to do the back.



Joe P said:


> I will try soon to that. They guard the nest carefully, and chirp at me when I go out there. hummmmmm do they peck at your head like robins or crows????
> 
> joe p


I forget--what kinds of birds are they again? Jays and cardinals (in the jay family) are pretty aggressive about their babies...I'd just be careful at any rate, as one shouldn't get between a mama and her babies (I speak from experience, because I'm a mama). :mrgreen:


----------



## mjs

FireballDave said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> dave - i didn't know what the "hazelhurst fiasco" was so i googled it - do you know there is a reference to you and your quote with knitting paridise as the url posted on the page that came up? how did that happen? and what was the hazelhurst fiasco?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always use my trusty OED, after the 'Hazlehurst Fiasco' I wouldn't trust the internet to get the year right!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ronnie Hazlehurst was a composer and the BBC's Light Musical Entertainment Director who died on the 1st of October 2007. When it came to writing his obituary, lazy journalists looked him up on _Wikipedia_, that well-known dump-truck of unreliability, instead of consulting the archives. Unfortunately some wag had credited him with the music for the bubble-gum pop group _S Club 7_, virtually every broadcaster and newspaper included this in their obituary, including the BBC!
> 
> This caused considerable embarrassment and more than a few wry smiles from those of us who had for years been warning of the dangers of relying on the internet. Unsupported use of information from _Wikipedia_ is now a sackable offence at many papers and broadcasters, it is also an automatic 'Fail' at most universities in the UK. The internet has many uses, but as a source of hard facts it should only be used to point one towards more reliable and tested sources and then, only with extreme caution!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think this was one of the Two Ronnies that we had for a while? I loved their piece at the train station when they changed clothes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're thinking of the late Ronnie Barker and my neighbour Ronnie Corbett, they were _The Two Ronnies_. Ronnie Hazlehurst was a conductor, prolific composer and the BBC's Director of Light Music.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Well, live and get educated!


----------



## pammie1234

Just got caught up on the posts and have forgotten everything I wanted to respond about! I worked today, so didn't get a chance to read the TP. Seems like there is a lot going on. 

Dave, those boys just love coming to your house. I would guess that you make them feel accepted and criticize them a lot less than their parents. I would like to come to your house for the weekend myself! Lots of food, drink, and fellowship. Can't beat that!


----------



## mjs

Joe P said:


> Dave, you mentioned the Earl of Salisbury, I have one lovely china fancy mug from my visit to the Salisbury Cathedral. I use it quite a bit for my morning coffee. I visited there in 1974 the city and the Cathedral were totally beautiful. Tell me about the Earl. thanks, joe the priest in the cathedral was very kind to me and my students.
> 
> joe p


Our Chorale also had a very nice experience in that Cathedral. One of the volunteers at the canteen was a descendant of John Roebling, the Brooklyn Bridge and steel cable guy. I think he said he still gets royalties. We were there in 1984.


----------



## mjs

thewren said:


> my middle name is renwyck - hence "the wren".
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, why the name thewren?
> 
> joe p
Click to expand...

Renwick was my grandfather's name. I have wondered where it came from.


----------



## margewhaples

Good evening to all: Just a greeting as not much is new here.
I will start on my sixth dishcloth tonight and see if I can find another pattern that I like. The scarf is progressing well now that I have discerned which feather and fan variation that I used. I am looking forward to my subscription to Love to Knit or is it I Love Knitting as there were quite a few patterns in it that I liked. I can't find the issue that JennyLynn sent me and it had a beautiful scarf in the peacock colors hat I love with a wave pattern also. Hobo remains a Hobo,but returns regularly now. 
Have a wonderful evening,
Marlark Marge.


----------



## 5mmdpns

mjs said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> my middle name is renwyck - hence "the wren".
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, why the name thewren?
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Renwick was my grandfather's name. I have wondered where it came from.
Click to expand...

Here is what the online baby name book says about Renwyck:
The baby boy name Renwyck is pronounced as REHNWIH-K . Renwyck is derived from Old English origins. Renwyck is a variation of the name Renwick. 
Renwyck is seldom used as a baby name for boys. It is not listed within the top 1000 names

Here is Renwick: Renwick meaning and name origin
Renwick \r(e)-nwi-ck, ren-wick\ as a boy's name is of Old English origin, and the meaning of Renwick is "roe deer village; raven village".

~~~~~~~
Renwick is a town in England.


----------



## iamsam

renwyck was the name of my father's favorite math student and basketball payer (dad was the coach) when he taught school in brookville, illinois - a very long time ago.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> my middle name is renwyck - hence "the wren".
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, why the name thewren?
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Renwick was my grandfather's name. I have wondered where it came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is what the online baby name book says about Renwyck:
> The baby boy name Renwyck is pronounced as REHNWIH-K . Renwyck is derived from Old English origins. Renwyck is a variation of the name Renwick.
> Renwyck is seldom used as a baby name for boys. It is not listed within the top 1000 names
> 
> Here is Renwick: Renwick meaning and name origin
> Renwick \r(e)-nwi-ck, ren-wick\ as a boy's name is of Old English origin, and the meaning of Renwick is "roe deer village; raven village".
> 
> ~~~~~~~
> Renwick is a town in England.
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> renwyck was the name of my father's favorite math student and basketball payer (dad was the coach) when he taught school in brookville, illinois - a very long time ago.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> my middle name is renwyck - hence "the wren".
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, why the name thewren?
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Renwick was my grandfather's name. I have wondered where it came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is what the online baby name book says about Renwyck:
> The baby boy name Renwyck is pronounced as REHNWIH-K . Renwyck is derived from Old English origins. Renwyck is a variation of the name Renwick.
> Renwyck is seldom used as a baby name for boys. It is not listed within the top 1000 names
> 
> Here is Renwick: Renwick meaning and name origin
> Renwick \r(e)-nwi-ck, ren-wick\ as a boy's name is of Old English origin, and the meaning of Renwick is "roe deer village; raven village".
> 
> ~~~~~~~
> Renwick is a town in England.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Good morning Sam, we learn such interesting and diverse things here at the Tea Party.
I am up so early today. I want to get part of my front lawn cut this morning. I took out the weed trimmer and trimmed around my front steps and flower bed. It is coolish out this morning but we are going to 27'Cel. And possible thunderstorms this afternoon. It is to rain most of the weekend and as it is so dry here, that is a good thing.

It is our May long weekend as we celebrate Victoria Day on Monday. It is the official day that Canadians have set aside to celebrate the monach's birthday. Of course there will be fireworks and stuff like that too. Lots of people will be going to open up their cottages for the summer. Others will be planting their gardens.

Yesterday the American goldfinches returned here. I put out my niger seed stocking feeders for them. So nice to hear them singing!


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: I hope you post a picture when you are finished.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I have so far...I see some mistakes and some things I want to change, but when making a pattern, one always has to knit twice and measure three times.
Click to expand...

That's beautiful.
And you are right about the knitting and measuring. lol...
I enjoy the creative process of writing a pattern, but it is definitely trial and error. 
I have some I need to frog and start over.


----------



## siouxann

5mmdpns said:


> It is our May long weekend as we celebrate Victoria Day on Monday. It is the official day that Canadians have set aside to celebrate the monach's birthday. Of course there will be fireworks and stuff like that too. Lots of people will be going to open up their cottages for the summer. Others will be planting their gardens.
> 
> Yesterday the American goldfinches returned here. I put out my niger seed stocking feeders for them. So nice to hear them singing!


5MM, I hope you have a great holiday weekend! We always look forward to the Monday holidays as an extended weekend.

Please, what is a stocking feeder? I have a long tube with openings at various levels for niger seed, but am interested in hearing about your stocking feeder. (Forgive me, but it conjures up an image of panty hose full of birdseed!)


----------



## Sorlenna

Siouxann, think "fishnet stockings," and you're just about there! http://www.amazon.com/Duncraft-76401-Thistle-Stocking-Feeder/dp/B000HHJEGC


----------



## 5mmdpns

siouxann said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is our May long weekend as we celebrate Victoria Day on Monday. It is the official day that Canadians have set aside to celebrate the monach's birthday. Of course there will be fireworks and stuff like that too. Lots of people will be going to open up their cottages for the summer. Others will be planting their gardens.
> 
> Yesterday the American goldfinches returned here. I put out my niger seed stocking feeders for them. So nice to hear them singing!
> 
> 
> 
> 5MM, I hope you have a great holiday weekend! We always look forward to the Monday holidays as an extended weekend.
> 
> Please, what is a stocking feeder? I have a long tube with openings at various levels for niger seed, but am interested in hearing about your stocking feeder. (Forgive me, but it conjures up an image of panty hose full of birdseed!)
Click to expand...

If you can picture an open net weave with crochet cotton knit in a tube with a tie string around the opening at the top, then you have a niger seed stocking. The opening "holes" in the stocking are about 1mm/one eight of an inch big. It is small enough to let the birds get the seed out but small enough to hold the seeds. The stocking is about 12 inches long, closed off at the bottom. The goldfinches and other finches are able to feed from this and their little feet grab the stocking. Often the goldfinches eat hanging upside down. It is comical to watch the baby goldfinches trying to eat from the stocking. I will see if I can find an image on the net for you to see.
~~~~~~~~~
http://www.bird-house-bath.com/d/Sock-Finch-Stockings.html


----------



## NanaCaren

Today is turning out to be a rather nice day. Getting some gardens ready for planting this week end. Yessss, finally starting to look better outdoors. Time to put the humming bird feeders back up. They have been to the window to let me know they need food.


----------



## 5mmdpns

NanaCaren said:


> Today is turning out to be a rather nice day. Getting some gardens ready for planting this week end. Yessss, finally starting to look better outdoors. Time to put the humming bird feeders back up. They have been to the window to let me know they need food.


I will be doing the hummers next week. They have not quite arrived yet. They have made it to Thunder Bay, Ontario. Next week is fine for them to arrive. 

I went over to Mom and Dad's today. I sat with Dad in the house while Mom dug up the potato patch and planted half the patch. Dad went to bed and slept half the time. He has been having a bout of diverticulititis.

I planted my zinneas the other day. I have them in the shade under some protection. We are to get nasty thunderstorms today/evening. :?


----------



## DorisT

NanaCaren said:


> This is her second setting of eggs this year. I have a picture of her sitting on the first bunch, only there were no leaves or blossoms on the tree.


Beautiful tree, Caren! Is that a mourning dove? I always feel so lucky when I see a bird's nest in our yard. One year, some robins built a nest in a coiled hose that DH had hung in a tree. Silly birds!


----------



## Poledra65

It's amazing all the places birds will find to nest isn't it?
We have a nest in our bathroom window right now, against the screen with the window opened up above it. I guess it's probably really well sheltered there. 
I taped plastic wrap over the window in order to keep the nest makings from falling into the bathroom sink under the window.


----------



## NanaCaren

DorisT said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is her second setting of eggs this year. I have a picture of her sitting on the first bunch, only there were no leaves or blossoms on the tree.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful tree, Caren! Is that a mourning dove? I always feel so lucky when I see a bird's nest in our yard. One year, some robins built a nest in a coiled hose that DH had hung in a tree. Silly birds!
Click to expand...

That you! I will pass that on to my mom. Yes, this is her second set of eggs this year. I was lucky enough to get pictures both times.


----------



## mjs

A picture taken in Manchester.

Don't know why this picture posted when others taken with the same camera just will not.


----------



## Poledra65

Dave, love, love, love the Eurovision 2012 - Azerbaijan cozy. 
Can't wait to make this one. :thumbup:
Please let us know if you do a napkin ring to go with it.


----------



## FireballDave

mjs said:


> A picture taken in Manchester.
> 
> Don't know why this picture posted when others taken with the same camera just will not.


That looks like a nice pub, always awelcome sight when one's been out and about. Thanks for posting the photo.

Dave


----------



## mjs

FireballDave said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> A picture taken in Manchester.
> 
> Don't know why this picture posted when others taken with the same camera just will not.
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like a nice pub, always awelcome sight when one's been out and about. Thanks for posting the photo.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I was very taken with the name.


----------



## FireballDave

Poledra65 said:


> Dave, love, love, love the Eurovision 2012 - Azerbaijan cozy.
> Can't wait to make this one. :thumbup:
> Please let us know if you do a napkin ring to go with it.


Thank you, I'm glad you like my entry to this year's fun, I couldn't miss _Eurovision_ from my breakfast calendar! I'm working on a variation for a napkin ring, but I wanted to get the egg cosy up this week so people had time to make it before the first semi-final on Tuesday.

Dave


----------



## jmai5421

NanaCaren said:


> Today is turning out to be a rather nice day. Getting some gardens ready for planting this week end. Yessss, finally starting to look better outdoors. Time to put the humming bird feeders back up. They have been to the window to let me know they need food.


The Hummers are here too. I have 3 feeders full of nectar. Actually two are for the hummingbirds and one is for the orioles. The orioles try the hummingbird feeders and just can't quite make it. They are fun to watch. I have two feeding stations with oranges filled with grape jelly and also a cool whip top with grape jelly. They have already gone through a 32oz jar of the jelly. Llittle pigs. I also have the thistle feeder for the finches and two feeders with sunflower seed for the grosbeaks. I love listening to all of them from the porch or the deck.


----------



## NanaCaren

jmai5421 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today is turning out to be a rather nice day. Getting some gardens ready for planting this week end. Yessss, finally starting to look better outdoors. Time to put the humming bird feeders back up. They have been to the window to let me know they need food.
> 
> 
> 
> The Hummers are here too. I have 3 feeders full of nectar. Actually two are for the hummingbirds and one is for the orioles. The orioles try the hummingbird feeders and just can't quite make it. They are fun to watch. I have two feeding stations with oranges filled with grape jelly and also a cool whip top with grape jelly. They have already gone through a 32oz jar of the jelly. Llittle pigs. I also have the thistle feeder for the finches and two feeders with sunflower seed for the grosbeaks. I love listening to all of them from the porch or the deck.
Click to expand...

I just feed the humming birds. They get quite upset when their feeders are empty. They take turns flying up to the window. We have seven that we see regularly.


----------



## FireballDave

Hi everybody, Ive justed started this week's tea party with a couple of topical receipts, you can find it at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-82299-1.html#1526256

Time to put your feet up and have a cuppa!

Dave


----------



## jmai5421

NanaCaren said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today is turning out to be a rather nice day. Getting some gardens ready for planting this week end. Yessss, finally starting to look better outdoors. Time to put the humming bird feeders back up. They have been to the window to let me know they need food.
> 
> 
> 
> The Hummers are here too. I have 3 feeders full of nectar. Actually two are for the hummingbirds and one is for the orioles. The orioles try the hummingbird feeders and just can't quite make it. They are fun to watch. I have two feeding stations with oranges filled with grape jelly and also a cool whip top with grape jelly. They have already gone through a 32oz jar of the jelly. Llittle pigs. I also have the thistle feeder for the finches and two feeders with sunflower seed for the grosbeaks. I love listening to all of them from the porch or the deck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just feed the humming birds. They get quite upset when their feeders are empty. They take turns flying up to the window. We have seven that we see regularly.
Click to expand...

Fun. We don't have that many yet, but they will come. One of our feeders(nectar) is by the window. They are fun to watch. They are fiesty for their size. Sometimes they want the feeder to themselves and send everyone else away. Right now the pinesiskins are doing just that. They fight with their beaks and sometimes move away from the feeder and go at it.


----------



## pammie1234

Great posts, but I'm moving on to the next Tea Party!


----------



## carol's gifts

:wink: Dav, Sounds delicious!! Will try this.


----------



## iamsam

5mmdpns - i need an explanation of "niger seed stocking feeder".

sam


5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> renwyck was the name of my father's favorite math student and basketball payer (dad was the coach) when he taught school in brookville, illinois - a very long time ago.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> my middle name is renwyck - hence "the wren".
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, why the name thewren?
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Renwick was my grandfather's name. I have wondered where it came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is what the online baby name book says about Renwyck:
> The baby boy name Renwyck is pronounced as REHNWIH-K . Renwyck is derived from Old English origins. Renwyck is a variation of the name Renwick.
> Renwyck is seldom used as a baby name for boys. It is not listed within the top 1000 names
> 
> Here is Renwick: Renwick meaning and name origin
> Renwick \r(e)-nwi-ck, ren-wick\ as a boy's name is of Old English origin, and the meaning of Renwick is "roe deer village; raven village".
> 
> ~~~~~~~
> Renwick is a town in England.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good morning Sam, we learn such interesting and diverse things here at the Tea Party.
> I am up so early today. I want to get part of my front lawn cut this morning. I took out the weed trimmer and trimmed around my front steps and flower bed. It is coolish out this morning but we are going to 27'Cel. And possible thunderstorms this afternoon. It is to rain most of the weekend and as it is so dry here, that is a good thing.
> 
> It is our May long weekend as we celebrate Victoria Day on Monday. It is the official day that Canadians have set aside to celebrate the monach's birthday. Of course there will be fireworks and stuff like that too. Lots of people will be going to open up their cottages for the summer. Others will be planting their gardens.
> 
> Yesterday the American goldfinches returned here. I put out my niger seed stocking feeders for them. So nice to hear them singing!
Click to expand...


----------



## siouxann

Sam, I had the same question. Look at the bottom of page 69 for a couple responses, and a link to further describe them.


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> 5mmdpns - i need an explanation of "niger seed stocking feeder".
> 
> Yesterday the American goldfinches returned here. I put out my niger seed stocking feeders for them. So nice to hear them singing!


[/quote]

Good morning Sam, hope things are going great for you today! I just copy and pasted here below re: niger seed stocking.

f you can picture an open net weave with crochet cotton knit in a tube with a tie string around the opening at the top, then you have a niger seed stocking. The opening "holes" in the stocking are about 1mm/one eight of an inch big. It is small enough to let the birds get the seed out but small enough to hold the seeds. The stocking is about 12 inches long, closed off at the bottom. The goldfinches and other finches are able to feed from this and their little feet grab the stocking. Often the goldfinches eat hanging upside down. It is comical to watch the baby goldfinches trying to eat from the stocking. I will see if I can find an image on the net for you to see.
~~~~~~~~~
http://www.bird-house-bath.com/d/Sock-Finch-Stockings.html


----------



## Ezenby

Sam...here is another picture ...took this in Arizona a few years ago.


----------



## dandylion

Hey, All, Y'all (That's plural for Y'all, in case you didn't know.)
My computer went C R A S H !, some time ago and I have not checked in. I've got a lot of checking up to do. 

Here's a question or two. Were the sock finch, sock feeders first invented in Nigeria, and are gold finches really called Sock Finches there? 
And here's another question: Does anyone,anywhere, spell Tiger, Tyger? 
I'm wondering what the squirrels would do with the sock, and whether they would destroy it? 
That's all of the questions I can think of for now. 

HMMMMMMMM? I've never seen the t p this quiet for so long. 
Not even a little squabble.  Sue


----------



## wannabear

Who are these little girls?


----------



## Lurker 2

dandylion said:


> Hey, All, Y'all (That's plural for Y'all, in case you didn't know.)
> My computer went C R A S H !, some time ago and I have not checked in. I've got a lot of checking up to do.
> 
> Here's a question or two. Were the sock finch, sock feeders first invented in Nigeria, and are gold finches really called Sock Finches there?
> And here's another question: Does anyone,anywhere, spell Tiger, Tyger?
> I'm wondering what the squirrels would do with the sock, and whether they would destroy it?
> That's all of the questions I can think of for now.
> 
> HMMMMMMMM? I've never seen the t p this quiet for so long.
> Not even a little squabble.  Sue


don't worry Sue there has been a squabble this week, but we are all on the 18th!!


----------



## dandylion

wannabear said:


> Who are these little girls?


Annie, was perfectly cast and had a great voice for a youngster. 
Tatum is my Great-Grandniece. She was also perfectly cast as Sandy the stray dog  Sue


----------



## dandylion

O K - my face is red -----


----------



## wannabear

dandylion said:


> Hey, All, Y'all (That's plural for Y'all, in case you didn't know.)
> My computer went C R A S H !, some time ago and I have not checked in. I've got a lot of checking up to do.
> 
> Here's a question or two. Were the sock finch, sock feeders first invented in Nigeria, and are gold finches really called Sock Finches there?
> And here's another question: Does anyone,anywhere, spell Tiger, Tyger?
> I'm wondering what the squirrels would do with the sock, and whether they would destroy it?
> That's all of the questions I can think of for now.
> 
> HMMMMMMMM? I've never seen the t p this quiet for so long.
> Not even a little squabble.  Sue


William Blake did. Tyger tyger burning bright . . .


----------



## Lurker 2

dandylion said:


> O K - my face is red -----


my cheeks are always red, unless I have gone blue, which can happen in these days of heart problems!!


----------



## mjs

wannabear said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, All, Y'all (That's plural for Y'all, in case you didn't know.)
> My computer went C R A S H !, some time ago and I have not checked in. I've got a lot of checking up to do.
> 
> Here's a question or two. Were the sock finch, sock feeders first invented in Nigeria, and are gold finches really called Sock Finches there?
> And here's another question: Does anyone,anywhere, spell Tiger, Tyger?
> I'm wondering what the squirrels would do with the sock, and whether they would destroy it?
> That's all of the questions I can think of for now.
> 
> HMMMMMMMM? I've never seen the t p this quiet for so long.
> Not even a little squabble.  Sue
> 
> 
> 
> William Blake did. Tyger tyger burning bright . . .
Click to expand...

I think that's probably a very old English.


----------



## dandylion

no! hang in there  
I've opened the 18th and started the long 48 page read to catch up. I've been really busy and will have to read in small bits until I'm really back.  Meet you over there  Sue



myfanwy said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> O K - my face is red -----
> 
> 
> 
> my cheeks are always red, unless I have gone blue, which can happen in these days of heart problems!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

mjs said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, All, Y'all (That's plural for Y'all, in case you didn't know.)
> My computer went C R A S H !, some time ago and I have not checked in. I've got a lot of checking up to do.
> 
> Here's a question or two. Were the sock finch, sock feeders first invented in Nigeria, and are gold finches really called Sock Finches there?
> And here's another question: Does anyone,anywhere, spell Tiger, Tyger?
> I'm wondering what the squirrels would do with the sock, and whether they would destroy it?
> That's all of the questions I can think of for now.
> 
> HMMMMMMMM? I've never seen the t p this quiet for so long.
> Not even a little squabble.  Sue
> 
> 
> 
> William Blake did. Tyger tyger burning bright . . .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that's probably a very old English.
Click to expand...

Blake is not frightfully old- about 18th century i think , sort of answer Dave will have at his fingertips. Old would be Chaucer or older.


----------



## mjs

myfanwy said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, All, Y'all (That's plural for Y'all, in case you didn't know.)
> My computer went C R A S H !, some time ago and I have not checked in. I've got a lot of checking up to do.
> 
> Here's a question or two. Were the sock finch, sock feeders first invented in Nigeria, and are gold finches really called Sock Finches there?
> And here's another question: Does anyone,anywhere, spell Tiger, Tyger?
> I'm wondering what the squirrels would do with the sock, and whether they would destroy it?
> That's all of the questions I can think of for now.
> 
> HMMMMMMMM? I've never seen the t p this quiet for so long.
> Not even a little squabble.  Sue
> 
> 
> 
> William Blake did. Tyger tyger burning bright . . .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that's probably a very old English.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blake is not frightfully old- about 18th century i think , sort of answer Dave will have at his fingertips. Old would be Chaucer or older.
Click to expand...

I did not mean Old, so probably should have said older.


----------



## wannabear

I looked. It's 1757-1827. I think he spelled it that way as a literary device or a quirk, rather than that anybody else spelled it that way at the time. Tigers don't come up much in novels from back then. Of course I could go look in the dictionary and see if it's an archaic spelling, and since I can't stand not knowing, I guess I will.


----------



## wannabear

I only checked one source. I'm lazy. But it said:

Middle English tigre, from Old English tiger & Anglo-French tigre, both from Latin tigris, from Greek, probably of Iranian origin; akin to Avestan tighra- pointed; akin to Greek stizein to tattoo  more at stick
First Known Use: before 12th century


----------



## Lurker 2

wannabear said:


> I looked. It's 1757-1827. I think he spelled it that way as a literary device or a quirk, rather than that anybody else spelled it that way at the time. Tigers don't come up much in novels from back then. Of course I could go look in the dictionary and see if it's an archaic spelling, and since I can't stand not knowing, I guess I will.


As we say around here 'good on you'! Probably it was for the effect- visually he was very aware IMHO.


----------



## mjs

wannabear said:


> I only checked one source. I'm lazy. But it said:
> 
> Middle English tigre, from Old English tiger & Anglo-French tigre, both from Latin tigris, from Greek, probably of Iranian origin; akin to Avestan tighra- pointed; akin to Greek stizein to tattoo  more at stick
> First Known Use: before 12th century


According to answers.com Webster's unabridged has tyger in it.


----------



## wannabear

This is what comes of being lazy. Now I have done my homework, and found this source:

http://www.onelook.com/?w=tyger&ls=a

You will see Webster's Unabridged there. The Merriam-Webster online is where I got the other quote.


----------



## gingerwitch

wannabear said:


> This is what comes of being lazy. Now I have done my homework, and found this source:
> 
> http://www.onelook.com/?w=tyger&ls=a
> 
> You will see Webster's Unabridged there. The Merriam-Webster online is where I got the other quote.


Count me in where the dictionary's involved. OED says ME which means Middle English--certainly before Blake's time but no doubt it was for effect.


----------



## carol's gifts

dandylion said:


> Hey, All, Y'all (That's plural for Y'all, in case you didn't know.)
> My computer went C R A S H !, some time ago and I have not checked in. I've got a lot of checking up to do.
> 
> Here's a question or two. Were the sock finch, sock feeders first invented in Nigeria, and are gold finches really called Sock Finches there?
> And here's another question: Does anyone,anywhere, spell Tiger, Tyger?
> I'm wondering what the squirrels would do with the sock, and whether they would destroy it?
> That's all of the questions I can think of for now.
> 
> HMMMMMMMM? I've never seen the t p this quiet for so long.
> Not even a little squabble.  Sue


How adorable and precious!! I know you are proud of them. :roll:


----------

